# DUBAI | Projects & Construction



## malec

Sept 12th

Part 3 of this thread:

Parts 1 and 2 can be found here: 

Part 1 here

Part2 here


Construction status of the tallest buildings in Dubai by Culwulla




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*SZR Area*

 



   




*Burj Dubai complex:* :drool:

*Main renders:*

 

*Massive renders: *

   

*Towers: *

Burj Dubai 160F   Burj Residences 24-41F  

The Lofts 27-30F  Burj Views ?F  


Lake Hotel  South Ridge ?F 

8 Boulevard Walk 36F  Business Hub

Emaar Towers, 42, 34F  Dubai Mall Hotel, 37F 



*Business Bay:*
 :cheers: 

*Main renders: *

   

   


*Towers: *

*>500m: *

Al Habtoor Tower, 100F 


*>400m: *

Burj al Alam, 101F  


*>300m: *

Emirates Park Towers, 77+77F  The Skyscraper, 65F 

Dancing Towers, ~83F, 69F, 60F 


*>200m: *

Churchill Residency 61F  Vision Tower ~60F  

Ubora Towers, 50+50F 


*>100m: *

The Forum 35F  Churchill Executive 40F 

Al Manara 30F  The Exchange 29F 

The Bay Gate 40F  One Business Bay 35F  

Fortune Bay 30F  Business Bay Tower, 32F 

Park Lane Tower, ?F  The Citadel 42F  

Ontario Tower, 31F  The Court 31F 

Sky Tower, 30F  Westbay Tower, 30F 

The Prism, 36F  Iris Bay, 41F 

Crystal Tower, 29F 

Oberi Business Bay, 30+30F


*<100m: *

The Penninsula 20F  Elite Tower 20F  

The Conclave 26F  Bayswater, 25F 

XL Tower, ~25F  The Binaray, 25F 

B2B Tower, 19F  Business Tower, 23F 

Hanging Gardens, 5-14F 

Sungwon Corp Tower, 20F


Executive Towers 27-54F 

  



*
Dubai International Financial Centre:*  :cheers:

*Main renders: *

   

   

*Towers: *

*>300m: *

One Central Park 80F  Diamond Gate Office Towers, ?F+?F 

*>200m: *

The Hexagon 62F  Buildings by Daman 58F  

Providence Tower 54F  Al Fattan Towers, 51+11F 

Islamic Bank Towers, ?F+?F 


*>100m: *

EF Towers 30F  Sky Gardens 39F 

Park Towers 30F  Liberty House 42F 


*<100m: *

Ritz Carlton 15F  The Gate 15F  

The Gate Village, ?F 


*New DWTC*

   

*Towers:*




*SZR Towers*


*>300m:*

Al Attar Tower 70F  HHH Tower, 71F 

Al Sharq 76F  Al Durrah 78F 

Rose Rotana 72F  Al Yaqoub Tower 60F 


*>200m:*

Khalid al Attar Tower 61F  Chelsea Tower 49F  

Mercure Grand Hotel 62F  Park Place 56F 

Bright Start Tower 59F  Damas Tower 50F 

Park Plaza 65F  Nikko Hotel 55-60F 

Sheikh Hasher Tower, 62F  Maze Tower, 56F 

Al Rafi Tower, 55F 

Unnamed, 71F

Conrad Hotel, 65F

Shaik Ahmed Tower, 60F

Al Tayer Tower, 55F


*>100m:*

Liberty Tower 34F  World Trade Residence 38F  

Dubai Tower 45F  Etisalat Tower 33F  

Monarch Hotel 34-40F  Salman Tower 31F  

Al Manara Tower 36F  Falcon Tower 41F 

Nuami Tower 40F  Golden Sands 42F 

Novotel Barsha, 35F 


*<100m:*

Al Murooj Complex 12-14F  Emirates D&LM Headquarters. 10F 



*Park Square*

 

*Towers:*

Park Square Tower 150F 

Park Lane Tower 60F


*Zabeel Park + Mall*

   

   



------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Dubailand* 


*MASSIVE* *Masterplan: *

 


*Projects*


*Al Emarat Sports world*




*Aqua Dunya* 

  


*City of Arabia* 

*Renders: *

   
   


*Towers: *

*>200m: *

G-Tower 45F  I&M Tower 45F 

Park Inn 45F  Arabian Crowne 45F 

Unnamed 45F Mag 224, 45F 

Metro Tower, 45F 


*>100m: *

The Windsor 41F  Wadi Tower 35F  

Wind Tower4, 30F  

Connection Tower 30F 


Wadi Walk 


*Equestrian Club*




*Falcon City*
uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:

  


*Golf City* kay:

  

  


*Legends Dubai* kay:

*Masterplan*


*Other Renders*

    

    


*Outlet Mall*

   

   


*Sports City* 

*Renders: *

   

   

A little something from the Dubai forumers 



*Towers: *

*>100m: *

Axon Tower, 30F 


*<100m: *

Shami Tower 16F  Westgate Appartments 15-18F  

Champions tower 15F  Eden Gardens 25F  

The Cube 24F  Amna Tower 21F 

Rufi Twins 16F  Tamerat Tower 23F 

Olympia Suites 25F  Oasis Tower 16F 

Red Residence   C2-2 Tower 20F? 

German Sports tower1 14F  Royale Residence, 15F 

The Elevations 16F  Profile Residences, 14F 

Bermuda Views, 18F  Kensington Royale, 18F 

Champions Tower2, 15F  Canal Residence West, ?F 

Symphony Towers, 12+12+12F  Universal Tower, 18F 

German Sports Tower II, 18F  Eagle Heights, ~12F 

Dunes Residence, 12F 

Manchester Sports Tower, 14F

Hamza Tower, 16F


*Sunny Mountain Skidome*

  


*Al Bawadi* :bash: :sleepy: :nuts: :sly: :hahaha: :tongue3: :gunz: :baaa: :lol: :clown: :weird: hno: hno: :gaah: :goodbye: :rant: :rant: :moods: :crazy: :no: >( :nono: :dunno: :hilarious :hm: :fart:  :down: :hahano: :blahblah: :bleep: oke: :tongue: :guns1: :soapbox: :wtf:  :evil: :mad2: :|  :doh: :wallbash: :toilet: uke:

   


*Dino park*

  


*The Villa*


 


*Film City*

*Al Kaheel Park*

*Al Barari*

*Women's World*

*Dubai Bazaar*

*Global Village*

*Heritage Vision* kay:

*Aqua Dubai*

*Astrolab Resort*

Lifestyle city

Emirates Planetarium

Western City

Beautyland


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Marina Area*

 




*Jumeirah Lake Towers* kay:

*Renders: *

  

*Towers: *

*>300m: *

Almas Tower 64F 

*>200m: *


Mazaya Business Avenue, 60F 


*>100m: *

Lake Shore 45F  Vue du Lac 40F  

Al Waleed 35F  Armada Towers 40F, 35F, 35F 

AU Gold Tower 40F  Bonnington Tower 40F  

Concorde Tower 45F  Dubai Arch 40F  

Dubai Star 45F  AG Tower 35F 

Executive Tower 40F  Falcon Tower 40F  

Flamingo Tower 40F  Fortune Executive 35F  

Fortune Tower 35F  Global Lake View 34F 

Goldcrest Executive 40F  Goldcrest Views 40F  

Goldcrest Views2 39F  Green Lakes 40+35+35  

Indigo Icon 35F  Indigo Tower 35F 

Laguna Tower 40F  Lake City 36F  

Lake Point1 45F  Lake Terrace 40F 

Lake View 40F  LIWA Heights 40F 

Madina Tower 34F  Mag 214 39F 

Manchester Plaza 38F  Manchester Star Tower 39F  

New Dubai Gate 40F  One lake Plaza 40F 

Pacific Tower 40F  Saba Tower 1 35F  

Saba Twins 36F, 36F  Seef Twins 35F, 40F  

Tamweel Tower 35F  Icon Towers 40F, 40F 

The Palladium 40F  Wind Towers 37F, 37F 

V3 Tower 39F  HDS Tower 41F  

Tiffany Towers 41F:hahaha:  O2 Residence 40F 

 Al Shera 40F  Al Shafar Tower, 44F 

Swiss Towers 40F  Baraq Tower ?F  

Business Centre1 44F  Business Centre2 44F 

Anantara Towers, ?F, ?F, ?F  Unnamed Nakheel Tower 

Fortune Araames, 45F  Al Saqran, 37F 

Jumeirah Bay, 46F 37F 37F  The Dome, 40F 

Lake Side Residence, 39F  Jumeirah Business Centre 3, 4, 40+40F 

Jumeirah Business Centre 5, 40F  Reef Tower, 33F 


New Dubai Gate3 ?F

Vista Delargo ?F

Mercure Grand Hotel2 35F




*Dubai Marina* kay:

*Renders/Pics: *

   

  

  

*Towers: *

*>400m: *

Princess Tower 107F  Unnamed Damac Tower, 85F 

Marina 101, 101F  Elite Residences, 91F 


*>300m: *

23 Marina 90F  Marina Gardens 75F  

Najd Tower 82F  Ocean Heights 82F 

Infinity Tower 73F  The Torch 80F 


*>200m: *

Mag 218 66F  Grosvenor House 45F 

Marina Heights 54F  Trident Grand 45F 

Al Seef 45F  Emirates Crown 65F 

Marina Pinnacle 67F  No1 Dubai Marina 50F  

Al Fattan 51F  Horizon Tower 45F  

Le Reve 50F  Marina Crown 53F 

Al Marsa 59F  Sulafa Tower, 75 

Grosvenor House Residence, 45F


*>100m: *

Alareifi Marina 32F  Iris Blue 35F  

Al Majara 10-35F  Arshia Marina 31F 

Dreams 29F  Manchester Tower 31F 

Marina Mansions 30F  Marina Quays 9-35F 

Marina Tower 33F  Marinascape 26-34F  

Habtoor Grand 18-24F  2N Tower 32F  

Roshana Tower 35F  The Waves 10-27F 

Time Place 35F  Dream Tower 1: ?F 

Marina Terrace 38F  La Riviera 37F 

Oryz Tower ?F  Marina Promenade, 21-45F 

The Royal Oceanic, 35F  Zurmurud, 30F 

Shahla Tower, 40F  Marina Star, 27F 

The Point, 30F  Al Habtoor Office Tower, 40F 

The Summit, 38F  Orra Marina, 32F 


*<100m: *

Panoramic 8F  Ary Marina Piers 19F  

Ary Marina View 9F  Azure 5F  

KG Tower 20F  Residencia del Mar 15F 

Marina Diamond 15-20F Marina Diamond 15-20F 

Marina Diamond 15-20F Marina Diamond 15-20F

Marina Residence 17F  Marina Sail 24F 

Marina View Towers 12-24F  The Waterfront 20F  

The Lighthouse 15F  The Jewels 20F  

The Cascades 17F  The Belvedere 5F  

Supreme Tower 16F  Bayside Residence 22F  

Yacht Bay 18F  Park Island 24-28F  

Casa del Mar/Sol 15-30F  Gargash Tower 23F  

The Atlantic 20F  Dec Towers 21-25F 

Emerald Residence 8F  Marina Suites 16F 

Marina Pearl 5F  Westside 7F  

Lootah Complex 8F  Supreme Residency 16F 

Unnamed 16F  Pacific Tower 27F 

Dorrabay Tower 25F  Marina Mall 

Unnamed, 8F  Abyaar Tower, 28F 

Marina Wharf, 24F  Delta 1, 23F 

Delta 2, 21F 


*Jumeirah Beach Residence (around 40 towers)*

  

  


*Media cities:*


*Internet city*

*>100m: *

Fraser suites 44F  Unnamed 27+34F  

Unnamed tower 45F  Al Ghaith tower 30F 

*<100m: *

Al Abdullah Tower 14F 


River Walk

  


*Media city*

*>200m: *

Al Kazim Towers 53F  uke:


*>100m: *

Shangri -la  Al Salam Tecom 46F 

Unnamed 46F  Shathra Tower 41F  

Al Yassat  Executive Heights 25F  

Dalma Tower  Thuraya tower 30F 

Buhaleebah Tower 28F  Unnamed 40F  

Ary Digital 45F  Jewel Tower 44F  

Grosvenor Business Tower ?F  Smart Heights, 24F 


*<100m: *

Mazoon House 15F  Unnamed 15F 

Unnamed 22F  Unnamed 15F 

Riad Tawfik Tower 25F  Unnamed 13F 

Two Twins 25F  The Icon 14F 

Unnamed 13F  Unnamed 15F 

Unnamed 15F  Bin Farden Residence 12F 

Ahmed Basuliman Tower 15F  Unnamed 15F 

Unnamed 13F  Unnamed 15F 

Radisson Sas, 8F  Unnamed Building, 15F 

Al Habshi Building, 16F  Al Esmawy building 15F 

Madison Residency 25F  Mohamed Wali Building 14F 


Dubai Pearl




*Canal Point, 50-80F*











*
Jumeirah Islands:*

   


*Jumeirah Village*

Masterplan:



Other Renders:
   

Buildings:

A1 Tower, ~47F  Rotating Residences, 15F 

Emirates Gardens, 5F  Bonnington, 5F 

Quatro Hotel + Business Park, ~27F  U Tower, 22F 

Jumeirah Village Triangle, 22F  Jumeirah Wave Business Towers, 41+41+41F 


*Jumeirah Golf Estates*




*IBN Batutta Mall*

   


*Lost City*

 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Offshore Projects*

 


*Palm Jumeirah* 

*Renders/Pics: *


   


*Towers/Buildings: *

Trump Hotel+Tower, 50F  Radisson Sas Hotel 16F 

The Golden Mile 5F  Oceana and Jewel 13F 

Fairmont Residence 12F  Atlantis Hotel 23F  

Shoreline Appartments  Emerald Palace Hotel 

Tiara residence and anantara resort, 15F  Palm Grandeur, ~9F 

Habtoor Grand Hotel ?F  Movenpick Hotel + Spa









Unnamed Hotel


*Villas:*

   


*Palm Jebel Ali* 

*Renders/Pics: *

   

*Towers/Buildings: *

Palm Springs 19F  The Avenue 20F  

Water Homes: 


*Palm Deira* uke:

  


*The World* :i

   

*Oquiana  *

 

Persus Spa Hotel


*The Waterfront* mg: kay:

*Masterplan*

 

*Madinat Al Arab*

   

  

Al Burj 200F?  

*Other areas*

    

   


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Other Projects*




*Cultural Village*

   

*Buildings*

D1, 80F 

Palazzo Versace Resort


*The Lagoons*

 

*buildings*

Dubai Opera House 



*
Festival City*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115418&page=1 

*Masterplan:*



*Other renders:*

   
 


*Towers:*

*>300m*

4 Seasons Hotel ?F 


*>100m*

Festival Tower 29F  Crowne plaza hotel 18F 

Intercontinental Hotel 35F  Harbourfront Plaza ?F


*Jewel of the Creek*

   


*Dubai World Central*

Masterplan:




Other renders:
   

   


Dubai Logistics city

   

Exhibition city

Dubai Aerospace Enterprise



*Mall Of the Emirates:* 

   

   



*Sheikh Zayed University* kay:

  


*Maritime City*

  

Signature Tower:




*Khan Murjan Souk*




*International City*
   

  

*Buildings*

*<100m*

Garden View 15F  Dana Tower 11F 

Lady Ratan Manor 11F  Vancouver Tower 14F  

Riviera Lake View 11F  Global Point 22F 

Silver Sands Tower 16F  Global Palm View 15F  


*Industrial City*




*Hydropolis*

  

  


*Healthcare City*

  

 


*Flower Centre*




*Dubai Metro* kay:kay::cheers:

   


*Dubai Aid and Humanitarian Cities* :cheers:

 


*Discovery Gardens*

 


*Bur Juman mall expansion*




*Biotech research park* 

 


*Autodrome and Business Park*

   

Towers:

   


*Arabian Ranches*

  


*Dubai Lagoon*

   

Location




*Airport expansion*




*A big bus station*





*New Dubai Zoo*

 


*Emirates jet engine test facility*




* Design Town*




Various Projects around the Creek:




Al Safa Project




*Dunes Village*




*Jebel Ali Port Expansion*




*Silicon Oasis*

*Renders: *

 

*Towers: *

*>100m: *

Bonyan Smart Towers, 38F, 35F  Palace Tower, 27F 

Donna Towers, 34+34F 


*<100m: *

Technology tower 19F  Silicon Boulevard 15F  

Silicon Gates 23F  Le Solarium 15F  

Headquarters 15F  The Springs 26F 

IT Plaza 15F  Arabian Heights 15F 

Silicon Arch, 9F 


*International Media Production Zone*

  


*Towers:*

*>200m:*

Unnamed 64F tower


*>100m:*
Lago Vista ?F  The Centrium 29F 


*<100m:*

Fortune Serene 16F  The Crecent 15F 

Alexander Tower 15F  The Ebony & Ivory, 19+18F 


*Dubai Central Library*




*Dubai Academic City* 




*Al Wasl City*




*Ex Park* 


*Royal Mall (jumeirah)*




*Jumeirah Beach Improvement*




*Safouh Park*




*Crown City*


*Al Hamriyah Port Expansion*


*Narrow-Neck*


*A Shit load of roads!!*


*Random Towers across the city*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=575

The Links 34F  Bank Saderat 11F  

Al Mankhool Tower 28F  Fairways Residence 30-35F 

Golf Towers 30F  Khalid al Ghurair 13F 

Al Meraikhi 20F  Unnamed 20F  

Ducto Headquarters 12F  Emirates HQ 9F  

 Al Ghazal Complex 20F  Al Rostamani 15F 

Bin Haider Tower 9F  Unnamed 12F  

Al Rifaa 23F  Manazel 23-27F  

Unnamed 29F  DCCI Tower ?F 

Raffles Hotel 13F  H.City Hotel + Residence 30-40F 

Sky Gardens 23F  Villa Rotana 5F 

Business Village 10F  London Crown Tower 27F 

Al Shahd Tower 16F  LOB Twins, 28F 

Unnamed 14F  Unnamed 12F 

Dubai Police General HQ, 7F  Musallam Building, 12F 

Al Serkal Building, 12F  Unnamed, 9F 

Unknown, 10F  Al Merakhi Tower, 19F 

Duty Free Hotel, ?F  Unnamed Tower, 20F 

Creek Observation Tower 

Unnamed 13F

Wahabi building 13F

Ibis and Novotel, ?F



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Loads of random proposals (some will probably be built, some will obviously not)*

My favourite, *Sun Tower* by SOM:

  

*Others: *

*>700m: *




*>600m: *



*>500m: *




*>400m: *

  

 


*>300m: *

  

  

  




*>200m: *

  

   

  

  

  

  

  

  




*>100m: *

   

  

   

 







 

   

  

  

   

   

  

  

  
  

  

  

  


*<100m: *


----------



## malec

Newest stuff:



Marina 101, 101F


Unnamed Tower, 20F




Westbay Tower, 30F




burj al alam, better render




Abyaar Tower, 28F




New render for tower on SZR:




New render for tower in Business Bay:




The Lagoons masterplan:






Proposals:


----------



## dubaiflo

new render for 1Central Park, or the Index malec! 

http://i2.tinypic.com/vhtcft.jpg

http://i2.tinypic.com/vhucrt.jpg

and link to my photo thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340674&page=1&pp=25

+ khalid al attar redesigned and now over 300 according to Sa boy.

oh and horizon is not over 200m.

+ can you link the 300m + thread in the UAE section to the thread?


----------



## BMXican

I've wet my pants, thanks :drool:


----------



## LeCom

Insane


----------



## colemonkee

I think I broke my finger scrolling down this thread. But I enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

WOW awesome stuff for Dubai! :rock:


----------



## spyguy

Nice once again


----------



## DG

the 8th wonder :happy:


----------



## Peter The Great

That is too much...that is a skyscraper overdose...too many projects for me to handle...I am hallucinating...going into seizure... asdlkfjwf2A3F2AFWEFC2T34w2h3rfs0dfhz 8v-zssdkofjwakf @#$^@$#^T ()SLDKFJ)(ebdf sdf )ijfd fdW43F0 W(fj W..


----------



## Krazy




----------



## smussuw

thanx malec


----------



## HT

Peter The Great said:


> That is too much...that is a skyscraper overdose...too many projects for me to handle...I am hallucinating...going into seizure... asdlkfjwf2A3F2AFWEFC2T34w2h3rfs0dfhz 8v-zssdkofjwakf @#$^@$#^T ()SLDKFJ)(ebdf sdf )ijfd fdW43F0 W(fj W..




Same by me ............


----------



## 909

What can i say? Impressive...


----------



## scorpion

in-SANE.


----------



## shayan

Very very cool i wished all of this was already build.


----------



## Naz UK

Once again, excellent Malec!


----------



## CULWULLA

wow, yet another supertall to add to daigram.
cheers malec. the update is closing in -May 1st.


----------



## Manu84

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Danish_guy

this place is defently on my wtv (want to visit) list


----------



## dubaiflo

Design for $600 million Trump Intl. Hotel & Tower unveiled 
[Saturday, April 29, 2006 3:20:00 pm] 










Nakheel, developer of more than US$30 billion in real estate in Dubai, and The Trump Organization have unveiled a new design for the Trump International Hotel & Tower, the centerpiece of The Palm Jumeirah. 

Donald J. Trump, Jr., son of Donald J. Trump, and Executive Vice President of Development and Acquisitions, The Trump Organization, is in Dubai to reveal details about the new design and discuss The Trump Organization’s increased involvement in the UAE. Speaking at the Arabian Hotel and Investment Conference (29th April to 1st May), he will discuss mixed use developments & condo hotels and feature in a round table discussion on private equity in the Middle East. On the 2nd May, he will be present on the Nakheel stand at the Arabian Travel Market.

Trump International Hotel & Tower, The Palm Jumeirah is the initial development in Nakheel and The Trump Organization’s joint-venture in the Middle East, which includes exclusive rights for 19 countries in the Middle East region and 17 major brands. It is also the first UAE property in the portfolio of Nakheel Hotels & Resorts, Nakheel’s hotel and resort investment company, which was launched in February this year. On announcing the partnership in October 2005, Donald J. Trump, Chairman and President of The Trump Organization, who is known throughout the world for his luxurious real estate developments, stated that the organization’s architects and designers would engage closely with Nakheel Hotels & Resorts on the design. The results of the partnership have now been released.

The US$600 million Trump International Hotel & Tower, The Palm Jumeirah is a stunning 48 storey mixed-use hotel and residential building, anchoring the trunk of the 5 by 5km man made palm tree shaped island which lies off the coast of Dubai. The first of three such islands to be built in Dubai, The Palm Jumeirah will be one of the world’s premier resorts, offering a wealth of beachfront hotels, residences, retail and leisure.

The new ultra-modern design, features a split linked tower – an innovative open core design that minimizes shadows – constructed with stainless steel, glass and stone.

Regarding the new design, Donald J. Trump, Jr. said: “In redesigning the property, we focused on creating a magnet for tourists and residents and a landmark icon on the Dubai skyline. Trump International Hotel & Tower, The Palm Jumeirah will soar into the sky, its twin sets of glazed diamond shaped structures at the top of each tower creating a sense of infinity as the glazed elements blur building and sky”.

Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, Executive Chairman, Nakheel stated: “The new design ensures that the property will be a striking landmark – a bold monument at the heart of the island. The property’s taller, more slender design allows for a linear view through the building to the top of the island and provides spectacular panoramas of the island, Dubai and the Arabian Gulf, with all rooms benefiting from a sea view.” “In building the vision of Dubai, Nakheel is committed to creating genuinely unique projects which are at the forefront of innovation", Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem continued. "The new design of the Trump International Hotel and Tower lives up to this commitment and will provide a fitting landmark centerpiece for The Palm Jumeirah, our flagship development.

“As the world’s fastest growing city, it is important that Dubai forms progressive partnerships with prominent international organizations. Our alliance with The Trump Organization is a fantastic example of how such partnerships can operate successfully. The Trump International Hotel and Tower is the first example of this success”

R


----------



## dettol

:eek2: That tower looks amazing. Im expecting it to launch off into space


----------



## Dubai-Lover

damn, this one is so gorgeous
i liked the tulip design as well, but this one certainly is a zillion times better

WOW!!!! mr. trump, we love you! :eek2:


----------



## Chad

FARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Dubai

>


WTF!! Is this an other planet?


----------



## DG

dubaiflo said:


> Design for $600 million Trump Intl. Hotel & Tower unveiled
> [Saturday, April 29, 2006 3:20:00 pm]


OH MY


----------



## Jimbu

dubaiflo said:


> Design for $600 million Trump Intl. Hotel & Tower unveiled
> [Saturday, April 29, 2006 3:20:00 pm]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakheel, developer of more than US$30 billion in real estate in Dubai, and The Trump Organization have unveiled a new design for the Trump International Hotel & Tower, the centerpiece of The Palm Jumeirah.


unique and futuristic.very impressive.


----------



## Biakko

What do they mean exactly by "centrepiece" ?
Where will this be located ?


----------



## farnush

love the metro throught the tower..... this is it .it has finally come ... the design of the decade...


----------



## Khanabadosh

Unique and dominating. Absolute beauty.


----------



## spyguy

Biakko said:


> What do they mean exactly by "centrepiece" ?
> Where will this be located ?


The centrepiece tower is usually the tallest in the whole development and usually in the centre, so in this case in the centre of the island.


----------



## dubaiflo

no, this one replaces the 210m trump tulip tower in the middle of the trunk (the orange/golden one) 
u can see it here:


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

I think this new trump tower looks like crap, its way too futuristic looking and just doesnt fit into this whole enviroment of the plam island, if it was somewhere in Business Bay or something then it would be ok, but I think it just doesn't fit into the whole setting and sucks really....


----------



## malec

It would have been good for palm jebel ali since the general theme there is more modern.


----------



## dubaiflo

SaRaJeVo-City said:


> I think this new trump tower looks like crap, its way too futuristic looking and just doesnt fit into this whole enviroment of the plam island, if it was somewhere in Business Bay or something then it would be ok, but I think it just doesn't fit into the whole setting and sucks really....


that is actually true. 

indeed, the palm jumeirah has almost only classic architecture, which fits into the island paradise theme.

the tower's design is gorgeous however, but not as a Palm Jum centrepiece.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

wtf is wrong with you people, is anyone seeing what i'm seeing. That trump thing, looks like it was designed by a 4 year old, it looks like chicken scratch... its looks disjointed or as if were a some wierd creation....you people need to get off dubai proverbial ****.


----------



## Maltaboy

Woooow, Dubai is truly amazing, even the world amazing does not seem to do Duabi any justice.


----------



## AltinD

^^ For you every building that doesn't look like a perfect rectangular BOX it is weird.


----------



## malec

Actually I'll take what I said back. It's better in the palm jumeirah because it's something completely different from the rest of the development. Also doesn't look cheesy like the last design.


----------



## Krazy

more like mad "hater" than mad hatter


----------



## dubaiflo

al bawadi rocks. update it into the boom thread malec :cheers:


----------



## malec

I will. Give me a few minutes


----------



## Krazy

Dont listen to him malec


----------



## malec

*Dubai Academic City*











Dubai Academic City promises to be global destination

By Bassam Za'za', Staff Reporter


Dubai: Dubai Academic City will create a global academic destination that provides all institutions housed in it with opportunities for communication, experience-sharing and cooperation to utilise latest technologies and processes, said a senior official.

"DAC will give its students access to all the available academic sources. It is set to be a way of life with its potential and facilities. Students and faculty will be able to study, work and lead a full-fledged life within the campus which is a miniature depiction of the greater Dubai life," Ahmad Bin Byat, Chairman of Dubai Education Council (DEC), told a crowd of academicians and Dubai-based university directors at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel on Sunday.

Speaking at DAC's official launching, Bin Byat said DAC will provide ample opportunity for interaction regionally and locally by cultivating programmes that are more in tune with developmental requirements in the region and decrease the expanding gap between them and the qualified human resources.

This new global academic destination will service a variety of local, Arab and international institutions, universities, training, research and excellence centres.

The launch comes as part of an ongoing Dubai government initiative to invest in the development of human capital through quality international higher education and training, he said.

Investments for this project, built on a 129 million square foot campus, are forecast to exceed Dh12 billion and will be allocated to different development phases, according to the project's master plan. The development is set for completion in 2012.

Programmes offered will be specialised courses that cater to the needs of the different booming economic sectors in Dubai and the region, he added.

Dr Abdullah Al Karam, DEC's Secretary General and Chief Executive of Knowledge Village, told Gulf News, "It is about time to take higher education to a next step and provide the full academic experience for universities, faculty and students."

Education
Some of the varsities to be based there

- Zayed University

- Dubai Men's College

- Dubai University College

- University of Wollongong

- British University in Dubai

- American University in Dubai

- Harriot Watt University

- Al Ghurair University

- Dubai Police Officers' Academy

- Dubai Aviation College

- UAE Academy of Hospitality

- Azad University


----------



## malec

*Al Hamriyah Port Expansion*











Jebel Ali Airport City has been named to Dubai world central


----------



## malec

*Al Bawadi*. Lots of good elements but still uke:


----------



## malec

Canal Residence West, ?F, in Sports city


Manchester Sports Tower, 14F, also in Sports City


Trump Hotel+Tower, 50F 


Ontario Tower, 31F 


Grosvenor House Residence, 45F


----------



## dubaiflo

^^  good work.

i knew you couldn't stand it 



Krazy said:


> Dont listen to him malec


 :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: 


as u can see, he DID listen.


----------



## samsonyuen

From: http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...6_RTRUKOC_0_US-CONSTRUCTION-DUBAI-AIRPORT.xml
____________________________


> Dubai unveils $33 bln airport city
> 
> DUBAI (Reuters) - Gulf tourism and trade hub Dubai said on Tuesday it plans to invest $33 billion in building what it said would be the world's largest airport and city in Jebel Ali, home to the region's biggest free-trade zone.
> 
> A statement by organizers of the state-run project, Dubai World Central, said the multi-phase 140 sq km (54 square mile) development around the planned international airport will include a cargo city, residential and commercial quarters and a Golf course.
> 
> Dubai is pouring hundreds of billions of dollars into infrastructure and real estate developments, making it home to an estimated 17 percent of the world's cranes.
> 
> "Dubai World Central International Airport (JXB) ... when complete will be the world's largest with a capacity equal to that currently of Chicago's O'Hare and London's Heathrow (combined)," it said.
> 
> 
> "Dubai World Central will be a new city where eventually some 750,000 people will live and work," it said, adding the project was designed to support Dubai's aviation, tourism, commercial and logistics requirements until 2050.
> 
> The airport will have a capacity of 120 million passengers and 12 million tonnes of cargo per year. It will have six 4.5 kilometer runways capable of receiving all aircraft, including the double-decker Airbus 380.
> 
> The three-terminal airport will dedicate one of its hubs to low-cost airlines, it said. It will be linked to the Dubai International Airport via an express rail system.
> 
> Passenger traffic at Dubai International Airport increased 14 percent in 2005 to 24 million people compared with 2004.
> 
> The airport expects 28 million passengers and 1.5 million tonnes of freight in 2006.
> 
> On Monday, Dubai announced plans to build the world's largest hotel as part of a $27 billion resort project to spearhead its drive to become a global tourism hub.


----------



## dubaiflo

this is the Jebel Ali Airport city, it is only renamed to Dubai World Central


----------



## malec

As DUBAI said, render of the year anyone?


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

Well then my opinion has changed, its about a 7 now, but i still think it looks a little top heavy and i dont like the fact that a lake is in the middle talk about unurban.


----------



## malec

^^ This is Palm Jumeirah, it's not supposed to be super-urban. Anyway I wouldn't call this beautiful but it's innovative, cool and *original*. This is the stuff Dubai needs more of.


----------



## Krazy

Latest supertalls... twin towers released today!

Project: Emirates Park Towers Hotel & Spa (Twin Towers)
Floor Count: 77 + 77
Height: 395 m
Type: Hotel
Status: Approved
Location: Business Bay
Owner: Emirates Hotels & Resorts










SOURCE: http://www.ameinfo.com/84880.html


----------



## jonovision

^Those are awesome towers!


----------



## dubaiflo

amazing render.

but i love the Emirates Hotel Towers even more... amazing design and colour.


----------



## malec

So I presume these will replace the one on SZR then (in a different location of course)


----------



## AltinD

^^ Check the thread in UAE section. Everything explained there.


----------



## scorpion

biz bay continues its fantastic ascent...


----------



## malec

Emirates Park Towers, 77+77F 



They're cheaters but still over 300m to roof. The spires look out of place, they should have continued the building somehow rather than just stick them on.

Also a render for canal residence west:


----------



## malec

BTW, those towers will most likely be built here:


----------



## Biakko

^^ how do ya know ?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Becouse we know that Zaha Hadid has won the design competition for the three Business Bay CENTREPIECE towers, and the design had to be unveiled this week in New York. :cheers:


----------



## SA BOY

and the massive triangle tower is a place holder till be found out more


----------



## malec

I'll have to upload some of those dubailand model photos since they're definitely impressive. Meanwhile:


Dancing towers (better render)











Universal Tower, 18F






Palace Tower, 27F











Silicon Arch, 9F











Redesign for Al Rafi Complex, the previous one was axed because it was too tall for the area (airport restrictions).





























Al Habtoor Office Tower, 40F. An office tower in the marina? :weird:











B2B Tower, 19F











Creek Observation Tower


----------



## crazyevildude

Al Rafi Complex redesign looks stunning . Is there a render for the old design anywhere for comparison?


----------



## Riyadhi

Amazing Dubai!


----------



## AltinD

crazyevildude said:


> Al Rafi Complex redesign looks stunning . Is there a render for the old design anywhere for comparison?


Here you go:


----------



## dubaiflo

Design by SOM btw.


----------



## six453

which one is designed by SOM? the new or old version? isnt it the old version is designed by NBBJ?


----------



## malec

New one


----------



## Comandos

OMG, that is Insane, i am falling in love to this city allready


----------



## Stephan23

Hey malec!!! We have new towers!!!!!


----------



## Stiggen

Really impressive!


----------



## malec

OK here we go:



Jewel of the Creek






































Casa Marbella (on palm jebel ali)


Fortune Pavilion (sports city)











Emirates D&LM Headquarters, 10F











Novotel Barsha, 35F











The Summit, 38F (I really doubt the spire will be this big )


----------



## Chad

The old design of Al Rafi Complex looks like Dolphin Towers from Gold Coast..


----------



## Stephan23

Thank you malec


----------



## malec

Some news:












The Central Business District, located on both sides of the Dubai Creek, is set for a mammoth transformation according to recent plans revealed by the Dubai Municipality.

In a bid to make the area more pleasing to the eye, building facades will be completely renovated and wide-open plazas created.

Some buildings in the area will be demolished as part of the beautification drive, but a municipality official could not say which ones will go, until the approval to do so is received from the highest level.

The municipality source also said the plans will not take away the traditional feel of the area and added the changes will fit in with the heritage of the district.

The area destined for a makeover represents the oldest part of Dubai and is located between Al Baniyas Road and Musalla Road in Deira and Khalid bin Walid Road and Musalla Road in Bur Dubai.

As traffic is so congested on roads in both Bur Dubai and Deira, a decision has also been made to pedestrianise much of the district.

In an attempt to encourage pedestrians, planners also want to convert 2,100m of roads, including parts of Naif Road and Al Fahidi Street in Bur Dubai, into pedestrian-only streets with canopy coverings to keep people shaded.

Hamid Hattal, head of the comprehensive planning and studies unit at the municipality’s Planning and Surveying Department, said in addition to renovating some buildings in “a way that will reflect the character of the historic area”, officials are also preparing new rules to unify the signage used by shop owners.

Other planned changes will include creating several open areas, but Hattal said at this stage it was not possible to reveal where they will be.

One problem facing planners is the fact that most of the land in the area is privately owned and it is not yet known how the owners will react to the proposals.

Hattal is aware that not everybody will be happy with the new plans, but he said it is being done for the overall good of the area.

He said: “Our main goal is to keep the character of the area. This is where Dubai started.”


----------



## malec

New pictures of the marina by malster. They really show how the place is shaping up, will look great as more buildings get completed and landscaping is done.


----------



## Marco Polo

A bit of a Chinese communist city development. Or a hot version of Novosybirsk.


----------



## HT

WOW, so another supertall !!! 

How high is it?? 330 ?


----------



## malec

^^ should be taller than that because of the spire.

A few new things to add, will do so soon


----------



## malec

Oberi Business Bay, 30+30F



Crystal Tower, 29F




Sungwon Corp Tower, 20F


Elite Residences, 91F











Orra Marina, 32F











HHH Tower, 71F (this one has been known for ages but there was no info)













New buildings in a place called "jumeirah village"


A1 Tower, ~47F











Rotating Residences, 15F (don't ask :|)











Emirates Gardens, 5F











Bonnington, 5F











Quatro Hotel + Business Park, ~27F











U Tower, 22F












Elsewhere:

Donna Towers, 34+34F











Movenpick Hotel + Spa











*Dunes Village*











*Jebel Ali Port Expansion* (this is massive)


----------



## ZZ-II

fantastic news. at most the Elite Residence 91F . Najd Tower is here again!!


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ what is so bad about the RR malec ? really.. that is an amazing and unique idea.

shot of Dubai Marina, taken by ALTIND!!


----------



## european

dubaiflo said:


> The new tower on Najd tower's plot:
> 
> (91F)


So is najd tower cancelled?


----------



## malec

yup


----------



## european

^^OMG najd tower way better looking then this tower.

This tower looks so ugly, the top doesnt even fit the building also it looks like a pagoda.


----------



## crazyevildude

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ what is so bad about the RR malec ? really.. that is an amazing and unique idea.
> 
> shot of Dubai Marina, taken by ALTIND!!


Wow, that's a nice angle. The view from here will be truly stunning in a few more years. :cheers:


----------



## nano2192

Impresive projects!!


----------



## european

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ what is so bad about the RR malec ? really.. that is an amazing and unique idea.
> 
> shot of Dubai Marina, taken by ALTIND!!


 :eek2: Rawwwwwww g


----------



## Talbot

I like the U, Elite Residences and the A1 tower the best.


----------



## Stradivari9

Aufwiedersehen New York! Welcome to the world's newest extravaganza: Dubai!


----------



## Krazy

That is a great shot by Altind but only shows about 1/6th of the actual skyline JBR, Dubai Marina, DMC, DIC, and JLT will make here!


----------



## Krazy

Larger render for Elite Residence


----------



## dubaiflo

Check out the Dubai - The Megaprojects - The Video 

Version 2 to download, go to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379638

or visit www.dubai-video.tk

with never seen videos and renderings to get an overview of all major projects in Dubai!


----------



## malec

^^ A must see




And a few more towers:


Jumeirah Village Triangle, 22F




German Sports Tower II, 18F




Eagle Heights, ~12F




Dunes Residence, 12F


----------



## Krazy

Great video... you guys must check it out


----------



## Krazy

here are some screenshots from the video


----------



## Krazy

here's a 5 min preview for those who'd like to see what it's like before downloading 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY0llXrOsSU


----------



## dubaiflo

for the people who want to live in dubai, work in dubai, make holidays in dubai, invest in dubai and rent apartments in dubai.

about 200.000 more every year.


----------



## SA BOY

YIP growth is currently 8% P/a and all those people gott live /work and play somewhere


----------



## Second To None

Stephan23 said:


> It's called Sulafa Tower


"Sulafa" is an old arabic female name.


----------



## Nout

Unbelievable, wonderfull, amazing... have no words for this. What are they doing there??? Building New New York??? Lots of nice designs. Hope I m still alive when its all finished, so I don't have to go by spaceship to visit another world.


----------



## Krazy

320m Four Seasons Hotel in Dubai Festival City


----------



## BinALAin

Nice Looking Building


----------



## Talbot

Krazy said:


> 320m Four Seasons Hotel in Dubai Festival City


Damn, that building is massive and stunning! I love it!


----------



## malec

A new lowrise complex in business bay. Look really nice and it's a good change from the supertowers planned around it.

Hanging Gardens, 5-14F





















Also:

Sulafa Tower, 75











Jumeirah Wave Business Towers, 41+41+41F





























*Jumeirah Beach Improvement*











Dunes Village











*Al Kaheel Park*


Hamza Tower, 16F


----------



## SA BOY

hanging gardens has some great new contempory architecture, a nice change from the mad dash for reflective glass


----------



## european

Four Seasons Hotel in Dubai Festival City and Jumeirah Wave Business Towers look superb.


----------



## Indyman

My dad (totally oblivious to Dubai as most Americans are) saw this thread and about shit his pants at "The World" I was like um its cool but its really only a small portion of whats going on.


----------



## will.exe

Indyman said:


> My dad (totally oblivious to Dubai as most Americans are) saw this thread and about shit his pants at "The World" I was like um its cool but its really only a small portion of whats going on.


yup, my mom thinks dubai is a typical oil rich middle eastern nation (not a nation, i know, UAE is the nation) caught in the midst of ethnic war and islamic fundamentalism, and so on...i showed her pics of burj dubai, and a few of the other megaprojects and i think she may have entered early menopause....

something id like to see if its possible would be a panorama of what dubai should look like in 2010 or so. if someone can post something like that i shall give you a cookie.  

Dubai is awesome! I cant think of any better way to describe this city than F*CKING INCREDIBLE! :cheers: :runaway:


----------



## Krazy

will.exe said:


> i showed her pics of burj dubai, and a few of the other megaprojects and i think she may have entered early menopause....


:rofl:

There's no image of what Dubai will look like in 2010 but malec made a great 3d image using google sketchup of the new downtown which comprises of almost 800 towers including several supertalls and over 4 super-duper talls (400m plus) ... (burj dubai complex, business bay, DIFC, and sheikh zayed road)...


----------



## Talbot

Hanging Gardens is sexy.


----------



## will.exe

Cheers, Krazy! :cheers: Here's your figurative cookie!


----------



## malec

Some proposals that I never bothered posting.

These were found by Altin, most are from www.bdpl.fr


----------



## malec

And some more proposals, this time found by me today on www.archinect.com



A house




















Grand Stand




















A hotel next to the emirates towers, looks like this has no chance of being built since the new supertall that looks like united towers is to be built here 





























Jadaf Competition, this looks great!











Museum of light (dunno what the hell this is)





























A proposal for the marina, too bad a crappy tower like iris blue has taken its place.











Another marina proposal




















Medical Research Centre




















Museum of replicas (very fitting for dubai )




















Museum of weapons




















An office tower











Orthopedics lab











A theatre




















A tower called “the edge”




















Another tower




















Transect Residence




















Proposals for a gate and a building in the new zoo


----------



## european

Some of the projects are jawdropping and some of them are too overdone.


----------



## LordMandeep

ill bet i could go there and make a few buildings and no one would notice.


----------



## Talbot

the Jadaf towers are cool. And the Museum of Replicas and Weapons almost looks the same. Also I wonder how you would get into the Museum of light, that's a weird looking building.

Some interestin low rise buildings.


----------



## Don Omar

Dubia is my new favorite country
aside from the total disregraud of the lives of their southeast asian 'mirgrant' workers.


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Don Omar said:


> *Dubia is* my new favorite *country*


Holy damn. It's a city, an emirate and a metropole

Btw, that render of the new four seasons hotel in Dubai Festival City is one of the best designs for a tower in Dubai


----------



## AltinD

^^ And is not *DUBIA*


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Yeah you're right AltinD, but let's forgive his typing faults


----------



## Victhor

I love that architecture :drool:


----------



## Eric Offereins

yes, this is pretty cool stuff


----------



## malec

Actually, the triple H tower's render is wrong, this is what it looks like. I really like this one actually:


----------



## Ithaqua

malec said:


> Actually, the triple H tower's render is wrong, this is what it looks like. I really like this one actually:


 This realy does look great. So many amazing projects.


----------



## Krazy

:lol: TRIPLE H tower


----------



## SA BOY

that is deffinatly over 300m. Yawn so we have another one makeing how many 25 or so?


----------



## dubaiflo

33 if i am not wrong.

damn i hate this one. ugly and too fat for SZR.


----------



## Krazy

we have quite the opposite tastes flo.... 

I love this one... I think it's a great addition and a WELCOME change from the pencil designs... this one may join my SZR favorites list of shangri-la and fairmont...


----------



## AltinD

In case someone is wandering what are those green things that looks like tubes ... the render is taken by snaping a shot to the project board and those are part of the scafolding.


----------



## Krazy

pictures of Dubai Marina taken today and yesterday by 

Imre




































































































and by bil-bo


----------



## Krazy

more by Imre today... Marina Mall , JLT ..etc...


----------



## Stephan23

Krazy said:


> :lol: TRIPLE H tower



Very, very good joke, : lach mich tot!!!
Only for wrestling fans
Maybe we get a 'Stone Cold' or 'The Rock' tower


----------



## european

malec said:


> Actually, the triple H tower's render is wrong, this is what it looks like. I really like this one actually:


Why the hack is it called triple h?


----------



## dubaiflo

because the name of the client is H... H... H.. too lazy to look for it. see UAE section.


----------



## AltinD

european said:


> Why the hack is it called triple h?


That is just an abbreviation on the architect's website, since the client might be *H*is *H*ighness Sheikh *H*amdan ...


----------



## AltinD

Render available for the U-BORA TOWERS (res + com) in Business bay, by Sounth Korea's BANDO Corporation: www.bando.co.kr









......










Architects are Hong Kong's AEDAS and the tallest tower has 55 floors.


----------



## Krazy

yes each "section" of al burj is at least 25-30 floors.. which easily takes it to the 200 floor mark


----------



## gamma_ray_burst

How many chances to be built does this monster have?


----------



## european

So when is the construction starting on al burj.


----------



## malec

^^ A few years anyway.

BTW I wonder how many sq feet of space this thing has


----------



## Krazy

it looks like at least twice the size of dubai marina


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ u i guess he was talking about Al Burj, i would guess about twice the Sears Tower.

This model.. well i wouldn't say it is at least twice the size of DM but about twice.. excluding JBR.


----------



## ZZ-II

so it's official that it will be the world's tallest? can't wait on the construction start!! 07/08??


----------



## SA BOY

The tower is basically a taller version of the Pinnacle a tower planned for the palm Jumeriah. It was designed by Pei partnership and went as far as wind tunnel and pressure testing. I have heard the same team is in place and currently working on this but the word is it wont start till the BD is complete and they can gauge its height.
Remember Nakheel and Emmar are big time rivals


----------



## Stephan23

All the other towers will also be very huge if you compare it with Al Burj kay: Project will be great. But first let's finish Dubai Marina, JLT & Burj Dubai Complex.
Than it should run with Business Bay and SZR


----------



## Krazy

coutesy alt tab.. latest satellite image


----------



## AltinD

It was in nespaper today that Michael Schumacher has taken part of the Antarktiga Island of The World, valued at around $7 million. He might be building a Go-Kart cirquit in there. 

Now did he paid or not for that, is another story...


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ no he did not it was here in the papers as well, it was a gift from sheikh mohammed now that he retired. 

btw thinking of it someone posted has posted the german article two days ago in the world thread but only translated the headline.

anyway press over there is a bit slower appaerantly


----------



## Don Omar

*Changes?*

that photo is sick. You can see the Palm, Deira. However if you look at the Nakheel website Dubai Waterfront looks totally different. It looks like they thought it was to costly to dig into the shore line, so they just modeled it after the existing shore. The old model looks a lot better.


----------



## dettol

Regarding the floor space, remember this tower is hollow with rings built into it between each section. The tower only looks wide, it is a truly spectacular design. There is a video somewhere with a flythrough showing this.


----------



## CULWULLA

wow, that bay Central is a copy of Sydney's World Tower.


















btw, hope Al burj is redisgned. very unatrractive tower. doesnt deserve to be wtb.


----------



## Bikes

Al Burj wont be wtb imho, but i like the simplicity of the design, it also amezes me that it is exactly as wide on the top as in the bottom.


----------



## dettol

Bikes said:


> Al Burj wont be wtb imho, but i like the simplicity of the design, it also amezes me that it is exactly as wide on the top as in the bottom.


Agree, except for wtb, I think it will be.

I love the design and the idea of it being hollow. I hope they erect this behemoth as is, no changes.


----------



## glitz_boy

any1 got the progresspic of Dubai Marina Hotel and Tower?


----------



## djmegabyte

My God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................................


----------



## Candy

Krazy said:


> model for madinat al arab at dubai waterfront which will be the site for world's new tallest AL BURJ


Omg... The AL Burj design looks pretty boring


----------



## el palmesano

but, where will be the project? I talk about the latest


----------



## Stephan23

You are also boring!!! :doh:


----------



## dubaiflo

~ 90F Ocean heights 2 










we knew of it already, located next to Infinity tower in Dubai Marina.











Canada Business Tower in Business Bay 20F










Singapore Tower in BB 20F 

Nice Jumeirah Lakes Towers shot:


----------



## zee

i think OH2 is an amazing design

do we have a hi res render of it?


----------



## ZZ-II

Why "~90F"? maybe more? on emporis it has 105F


----------



## jonovision

Go Canada! That tower looks like something that would be built in Vancouver.


----------



## ZZ-II

what has this tower to do with canada?


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ "canada" tower!


OH2 was 105F at the old proposal stage, however the design winning the award has only 90F.

we don't know if it does include ground/basement/M floors.


----------



## Stephan23

Skyline Pictures by Imre 31.10.2006













Dubai Marina


----------



## AltinD

Posted by "The Dubai Guys" in the UAE forum:

Contractors jockey for Burj Dubai rival tower scheme
CONSTRUCTION UAE
27 Oct 2006

*Local real estate developer Nakheel has selected contractors to work on pre-construction agreements for its Al-Burj project*. The tower will form the centrepiece of the first phase of the Dubai Waterfront development and is expected to be one of the tallest in the world. It may even challenge the 800-metre-plus Burj Dubai scheme being developed by the local Emaar Properties . *In December last year, Nakheel confirmed that the tower will be at least 700 metres tall *(MEED 9:12:05).

*Companies working on preconstruction agreements, which involve value engineering and construction planning, include South Korea’s Samsung Corporation , Japan’s Shimizu Corporation and Australia’s Grocon . A US team of Pei Partnership Architects (PPA) and Axis Design Group (ADG) completed the preliminary designs for the tower late last year.*

The pre-construction agreements are the latest sign of contract activity at Dubai Waterfront. In September, the joint venture of the local APCC with Vibro Foundation , a wholly-owned subsidiary of France’s Soletanche Bachy , was awarded a ground improvement contract for Palm Jebel Ali, which has been incorporated into the Dubai Waterfront development, and the local Ghantoot Transport & General Contracting was awarded the phase 1 earthmoving contract for phase 1 of Dubai Waterfront. Belgium’s Jan De Nul began working on the dredging package for Dubai Waterfront in July and is close to completing the reclamation and rock placement works for Palm Jebel Ali (MEED 22:9:06).


----------



## Erebus555

^^ :banana: I loved that tower but I cant make up whether I prefer that to Burj Dubai.

By the way, can someone update up the Jumeriah Lake Towers article on Wikipedia for me, I have lost track of it all.


----------



## CULWULLA

Burj Dubai is a far superior design to Al burj.
anyway
whats this big project at left?


----------



## xiaoluis

^^ OMFG!! :applause:


----------



## Stephan23

Never seen this before mg:


----------



## ZZ-II

huh, that looks very very big!


----------



## ill-b

Wow, that's a massive building!


----------



## malec

That's in abu dhabi


----------



## ZZ-II

do you know something about it?


----------



## SA BOY

its the shams project and the masterplan is by Architectonica. Tose 4 are acalled the gate it think and its on the opposite side of the island to the skytower at 83f. We were told at last years cityscape (middle east version of Mippin) that those 4 were 75f each and connected at the top and they were over 500m


----------



## delahaye

ocean heights 2 is very nice!


----------



## fahed

*70 or 80 floors in SZR*










Is there a thread for this one?


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ it is an old proposal we saw it already.

was posted in Propose projects for UAE. 
is there more information in Al Bayan?


----------



## jonovision

^^^I've never seen that before? where is it going to be built?
It reminds me a lot of the old proposal for the Russia Tower in Moscow.


----------



## DG

fahed said:


> Is there a thread for this one?


it was a proposal for DIFC, i guess!!


----------



## likely

fahed said:


> Is there a thread for this one?


i dont like the design.. im not a huge fan of pointed buildings. lol


----------



## fahed

^^ imo, few of them makes the skyline better like Chrysler and ESB for NY.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ these are now approved, 70 and 80F for SZR.


----------



## ZZ-II

nice project, i like the design


----------



## Stephan23

Südtirol Online:

Gigantomanie am Golf: Dubai baut für die Zeit nach dem Öl
Seine Hoheit sorgt vor. Finanz- und Handelszentrum am Persischen Golf ist Dubai mangels Devisenkontrolle und wegen seiner Freihandelszonen schon. Nun soll das kleine Emirat nach dem Willen seines Herrschers Scheich Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum auch zur Touristen-Metropole werden, bevor Dubai in den kommenden anderthalb Jahrzehnten das Öl ausgeht. 

So entstehen im Handstreich neue Stadtviertel, künstliche Inseln im Meer, hunderte Wolkenkratzer, Hotels und Vergnügungsparks. Reisende können sich nicht nur auf die Spuren der Megaprojekte begeben, sondern auch am Strand liegen und Bekanntschaft mit der Wüste machen. 

Es sind die Kräne, die einen ersten Hinweis auf die Goldgräberstimmung in Dubai geben. Auf die herrschende Bauwut angesprochen, weiß fast jeder in Dubai zu berichten, dass gerade ein Viertel aller Kräne weltweit im Emirat am Werk sind. Im Verkehr stehen Transporter voller Zementsäcke dicht an dicht mit Baustellenbussen. Ein Heer von rund 300.000 Arbeitern sorgt dafür, dass sich das Gesicht der Stadt fast im Monatsrhythmus wandelt. 300 Hotels und knapp 40.000 Zimmer reichen Dubai noch nicht, sagt Abdullah bin Suwaidan vom Tourismusministerium: „Vergangenes Jahr lag die durchschnittliche Zimmerauslastung bei 86 Prozent.“ 

Mit knapp 3900 Quadratkilometern Fläche ist Dubai etwas größer als Mallorca. Allerdings besteht der größte Teil des Emirats aus Wüste. In Dubai City, wo 99 Prozent der Bevölkerung leben, wird der Platz knapp. Gebaut wird deshalb in die Höhe oder neuerdings auch ins Meer hinein - etwa in Form von 300 kleinen Inseln, die mit ihren Umrissen die Welt darstellen, oder als gewaltige Halbinseln mit den Konturen einer Palme. The World und The Palm, wie die selbst aus dem All sichtbaren Projekte heißen, sind auf dem besten Weg, dem bekannten Luxus-Hotel „Burj Al Arab“ den Rang als Wahrzeichen Dubais abzulaufen. 

Ende November wird nach zahlreichen Verzögerungen die fünf mal fünf Kilometer große Palme Jumeirah bezugsfertig - zumindest für die Besitzer der 4000 dicht stehenden Villen auf den Palmblättern, allesamt „gated communities“, also abgeschlossene Wohnviertel. “35 Prozent der Käufer kommen aus Europa, davon sind 27 Prozent Briten, gefolgt von Deutschen, Russen und Franzosen“, sagt Benedict Fisher vom halbstaatlichen Bauträger Nakheel. Eine Fünf-Zimmer-Villa in bester „Blattendlage“ kostet mindestens 1,5 Millionen US-Dollar (rund 1,2 Millionen Euro). Der Stamm und die Sichel über der Palme mit rund 25 Hotels sollen von 2008 an als Tourismuszone frei zugänglich sein. 

Ebenfalls 2008 ist geplant, die vier Kilometer vor den Stränden des Stadtteils Jumeirah liegenden Inseln von The World ihren Besitzern zu übergeben. 35 Prozent der Eilande sind schon verkauft. Viele der Inseln müssen aber erst noch aufgeschüttet werden. „Möglich macht das Ganze das flache, maximal 14 Meter tiefe Golfwasser“, erklärt Fisher. Damit das 1,8 Milliarden US-Dollar (rund 1,4 Milliarden Euro) teure Projekt nicht von den Wellen davon gespült wird, ist The World mit Wellenbrechern eingefriedet. 

Interessenten für eine Insel müssen erst eine Anzahlung leisten und dann binnen sechs Wochen einen Nutzungsplan für die Insel vorlegen. Denn außer dem schieren Land gibt es nur Strom und eine Fährverbindung zum Festland. Um alles andere müssen sich die künftigen Insulaner selbst kümmern. 

Trotzdem kostet eine Insel zwischen 10 und 45 Millionen US-Dollar (rund 7,8 bis 35 Millionen Euro), je nach Lage und Aussicht. Während sich das eher gedrängt liegende Europa im unteren Preisbereich befindet, erzielen Länder wie Japan an den Außenrändern der Welt Höchstpreise. Die Gebäude auf den Inseln dürfen nicht höher als sechs Stockwerke sein. „Wer sich Japan geleistet hat, wird nicht wollen, dass Australien in der Nachbarschaft Hochhäuser baut“, sagt Fisher. 

Die Entfernungen zwischen den Inseln sind so gering, dass die Bewohner ohne viel Aufhebens von Kuba nach Amerika schwimmen könnten. Als Musterinsel für Kaufinteressenten ist bisher nur Grönland bebaut. Vor einer Palmenkulisse reckt sich dort eine ausladende Villa aus dem Sand. Ein Steg ragt durch das türkisene Strandwasser hinein ins Meer. 

An Land entwickelt sich die Stadt rasant in südlicher Richtung und entfernt sich damit immer weiter von ihrer Keimzelle, dem 13 Kilometer langen Creek, einem Meeresarm des Golfes, auf dem immer noch altertümlich anmutende Dhow-Boote ihre Fracht für die traditionellen Souks anliefern und hölzerne Abras Personen von der einen Seite zur anderen schiffen. Eine Fahrt entlang der wichtigsten Nord-Süd-Achse, der Sheikh Zayed Road, gleicht einer Reise in die Zukunft Dubais. Am Anfang steht das World Trade Center. Mit knapp 150 Metern war es Ende der siebziger Jahre das höchste Gebäude des Nahen Ostens. Längst ist es von den 309 und 355 Meter hohen Emirates Towern und anderen Wolkenkratzern in der Nachbarschaft deklassiert worden. 

Alles in den Schatten stellen wird das 20 Milliarden US-Dollar (rund 15,6 Milliarden Euro) schwere Downtown-Projekt, Dubais neues Finanzzentrum. Mehr als 100 Hochhäuser werden dort zur Zeit aus dem Boden gestampft, jedes einzelne wird über 300 Meter hoch sein. 

Sie umgeben aber nur den mächtigen, bereits 277 Meter oder 80 Stockwerke hohen Burj Dubai. Mit mindestens 800 Metern Höhe soll er nach seiner geplanten Fertigstellung 2008 das größte Hochhaus der Welt sein. „Bis zum 18. Stockwerk wird es ein von Armani designtes und betriebenes Hotel geben“, sagt Iyad Moussa vom halbstaatlichen Projektentwickler Emaar. Ungefähr bis zum 100. Stockwerk sollen Luxus-Wohnungen eingerichtet werden, von da an aufwärts gibt es nur noch Büros. Standesgemäß entsteht am Fuße des Riesen das größte Einkaufszentrum der Welt. So groß wie 50 Fußballfelder stellt The Dubai Mall jede der knapp dreißig Shopping-Malls von Dubai in den Schatten - auch die riesige Mall of the Emirates samt Ski-Halle. 

Parallel zur Sheik Zayed Road verläuft nahe am Wasser die Al Jumeirah Road. Wer ihr folgt, kommt zu den vielen weißen und meist öffentlichen Sandstränden. Da Dubai auf dem Äquatorgürtel liegt, ist gutes Wetter und ein badewannenwarmes Bad im klaren Golfwasser garantiert. Jumeirah hat ein Dutzend erstklassiger Strandhotels, allen voran das bekannte „Burj Al Arab“ und das „Jumeirah Beach“. Daneben liegt die Madinat Jumeirah, eine Touristen-Stadt mit arabischem Thema im Stil eines Las-Vegas-Casinos. 

Weitere Großprojekte sind in Planung: die Wohnanlage Dubai Marina gleich hinter der Palm Jumeirah, die Dubai Waterfront mit mehreren Stadtteilen für rund eine halbe Millionen Menschen ganz im Süden am Fuß der Palm Jebel Ali, und Dubaiworld, der - wie sollte es anders sein - größte Vergnügungspark der Welt mit allein 30 neuen Hotels. Ohne die mehr als eine Million Gastarbeiter in Haushalten, Geschäften, Restaurants, Büros und auf den Baustellen des Landes wäre die rasante Entwicklung des Emirats nicht denkbar. Nur rund 185 000 der 1,2 Millionen Bewohner besitzen die Staatsbürgerschaft Dubais. 

Chronisch verstopfte Straßen sind ein Preis der Entwicklung. Selbst zum Teil siebenspurige Straßen können den Verkehr zu Stoßzeiten nicht mehr aufnehmen. Nicht zuletzt wegen der Hitze werden selbst kleinste Wege mit dem Auto zurückgelegt. Benzin und Taxen sind günstig, Busse billig, das System aber nur mäßig. Da hilft es auch nichts, dass neuerdings klimatisierte Wartehäuschen aufgestellt werden. Die Situation entschärfen sollen von Ende 2008 an zwei U-Bahn-Linien, die das gesamte Stadtgebiet bedienen. 

Als Kontrastprogramm zum urbanen Auftritt Dubais bietet sich ein Jeep-Ausflug in die Wüste an. Die meisten Anbieter fahren Touristen am späten Nachmittag dorthin, um der Hitze zu entgehen und einen Bilderbuch-Sonnenuntergang zu präsentieren. Bevor der Besucher seine Füße in den feinen orange-roten Sand stellt, steht aber meist eine furiose Fahrt durch die Dünen auf dem Programm. Für viele Bewohner Dubais ist es ein Hobby, mit Jeeps, Buggys oder Quads durch den Sand zu pflügen. Kamele gibt es in der Wüste nur noch zum Probereiten für Touristen. 

Verehrt werden die genügsamen Wüstenschiffe von den Menschen in Dubai nach wie vor. In Dubai finden regelmäßig auf einer eigenen Rennbahn äußerst populäre Kamelrennen statt. Gleich daneben liegen ein Golfplatz, eine Pferderennbahn und die Stallungen des im Besitz des Scheichs befindlichen Nad Al Sheba Golf & Racing Clubs. Der Pferderennsport hat Seine Hoheit zu einem bescheidenen Sinnspruch inspiriert, dessen Buchstaben in Form von 1000 Stelzenhäusern im Kreis um die Palm Jebel Ali geschrieben werden: „Nimm die Weisheit von den Weisen; Es braucht einen Mann mit Visionen, um auf Wasser schreiben zu können; Nicht jeder, der ein Pferd reitet, ist ein Jockey; Große Männer wachsen an großen Herausforderungen.“


----------



## marapets

the Burj tower my god 160 floors is that even possible??mg: :eek2:


----------



## malec

New tower in business bay

Santevill Dubai, 28F


----------



## jonovision

^^^I really like that. Looks german?!


----------



## ZZ-II

what a wonderful project, very futuristic design kay:




marapets said:


> the Burj tower my god 160 floors is that even possible??mg: :eek2:


of course it's possible....also 200F+ are possible.


----------



## Krazy

*Limitless unveils Dh70b Downtown Jebel Ali*










Dubai: Limitless, a Dubai World company, on Wednesday announced the development of a *Dh70 billion* township, Downtown Jebel Ali, that will house *235,000 people*.

The massive project, to be completed in phases by 2011, will occupy an 11 kilometre land stretch covering 200 hectares with *built-up area of 70 million square feet on Shaikh Zayed Road between the Jebel Ali Free Zone, Dubai Waterfront and Techno-Park.*

"It is designed to be the *gateway to the World Central international airport* in the area," a company statement said.

There will be a total of *326 buildings* of which 237 will be residential and the rest commercial.

Limitless will invest Dh5 billion in infrastructure and also build 35 towers.

"Limitless is following a new strategic and sustainable approach to developing projects that will help create thriving diverse communities. This approach led to the creation of this distinctive development," Sultan Ahmad Bin Sulayem, chairman of Dubai World said in a statement.

The whole township is divided into four quarters, each divided into three districts that will have business, residential, dining and retail facilities.

"Downtown Jebel Ali will be more than a development, it will be a community where public spaces between the building — streets, parks and plazas — matters as much as the buildings themselves," Saeed Ahmad Saeed, CEO of Limitless said.

"The Downtown will reflect some of the world's most vibrant cities. This is going to be a *pedestrian friendly area*, four freeway interchanges connection to Downtown Jebel Ali. It will have an* unrivalled transport infrastructure* and a place where *people will live and work without having to drive cars*."

The project will be *connected to Dubai with four Dubai Metro stations* and an a*utomated people mover system (APM)* while there will also be pedestrianised congestion free areas, he said.

Limitless, a new company floated earlier this year by Dubai World, has also projects under way in Pakistan and China while other projects are being planned in India, Russia and the Gulf.

"*Construction of the project is currently underway, with the first four commercial buildings due for completion by mid-2007.*"

"The *infrastructure works for the whole project is to be completed by 2009* while the entire project is slated for completion by 2011," Stephan Ashford, senior development manager of Limitless told Gulf News.


----------



## Stephan23

Trident Tower, 103F RES, 418m (Dubai Marina/Tallest Block)


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ most likely will be built.

The limitless project sounds quite good, altin is there anything going on?
it sounds like a kinda freezone extension down there, below the Dubai Waterfront downtown.


----------



## SA BOY

trident tower must be the missing moster we have been waiting to hear about on the block with the following neighbours U/C
Marina 101 101F 412m
Marina 23 89F 395m
Ocean Heights 82F 310m
Elite Residence 91F 380m
And across the road also U/C
Princess Tower 107F 414m
The Torch 84F 345m
And this is apart from the small 200m plus towers of which there are about 8-9 either complete or U/C
Not bad for a single block


----------



## AltinD

^^ You forgot the 330 meter Infinity under/c and the 460 meter Ocean height 2 that wan an architectural award, even before being released (propably it will happen in Cityscape next month), and have the site being prepared.


----------



## AltinD

dubaiflo said:


> The limitless project sounds quite good, altin is there anything going on?
> it sounds like a kinda freezone extension down there, below the Dubai Waterfront downtown.


This is on the side of the Free Zone and my office is far from where this will be, some 5 km from the nearest point.


----------



## some_stupid_nut

CULWULLA said:


> Burj Dubai is a far superior design to Al burj.
> anyway
> whats this big project at left?


Looks like one of the buildings I've seen in one of China's masterplans. Cant think of where though.


----------



## Karakuri

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ moron. better unregister again or get your facts before posting.
> 
> 
> anyone should update this again, more stuff launched. but i don't have time.


hno: Why you get so mad? You sound like I insulted your mother... calm down, it's bad for you heart and for your blood pressure.
I watched the mega project video: I saw they are building the most..., the biggest..., the tallest..., the greatest..., the fanciest... But I still don't know what there will be in those dozens of millions of square meters.


----------



## Erebus555

Karakuri said:


> hno: Why you get so mad? You sound like I insulted your mother... calm down, it's bad for you heart and for your blood pressure.
> I watched the mega project video: I saw they are building the most..., the biggest..., the tallest..., the greatest..., the fanciest... But I still don't know what there will be in those dozens of millions of square meters.


Been on the Dubai forums then? Plenty of information there. Malec's renders are real added bonus too. They are great and show alot of what is going in Dubai.


----------



## smussuw

lol @ dubaiflo


----------



## NOLAUSA

I think its all a huge scam. There is no way all of this will be used. Sometimes things are so obvious nobody sees them!!


----------



## _docomo

*NO Clue*



NOLAUSA said:


> I think its all a huge scam. There is no way all of this will be used. Sometimes things are so obvious nobody sees them!!


:bash: 
Umm, In Dubai, demand outdoes supply. Do your homework before putting yourself up on such a high 'enlightened' position, otherwise, you will only lead yourself to embarrassment.


----------



## mikering

Don Omar said:


> that photo is sick. You can see the Palm, Deira. However if you look at the Nakheel website Dubai Waterfront looks totally different. It looks like they thought it was to costly to dig into the shore line, so they just modeled it after the existing shore. The old model looks a lot better.



hope they dont do that thats a piece of crap compared to the old marina...

btw when is al alam expected to start?


----------



## pau_p1

Krazy said:


> super sized render


wow!... that looks so futuristic!... Dubai is getting a lot of iconic structures and projects!


----------



## Stephan23

World's tallest towers

December 06, 2006

Seventy-five years after it opened its doors, the Empire State Building looms large--and not just on the Manhattan skyline. In many minds, it remains the ultimate skyscraper, though it has been more than three decades since the Art Deco tower ceded its title of tallest in the world. 

Today, the Empire State is the ninth-tallest building (not counting communications or observation towers) and soon will be bumped down even further by new projects. Financing extremely tall towers can be complicated--even transporting people up and down can be difficult. But construction technology doesn't limit the heights of our skyscrapers, according to experts. And since humans remain ambitious and nations ever-desirous of flaunting their wealth and know-how, buildings are getting loftier by the year.

"I think for a while we will keep building up and up and up," says architect Cesar Pelli, whose projects include the Petronas Towers in Malaysia, currently the second- and third-tallest towers in the world. "The desire is there."

When plans for the Moscow City Tower, which is expected to be completed in 2010, were unveiled in March, it was touted as "Europe's tallest building." At an estimated 2,000 feet high, it would actually be the tallest in the world if completed now. But other structures still on the drawing board, including the Freedom Tower in New York City and Burj Dubai in the UAE, are in an ongoing race for the sky.

For much of the 20th century, the US, the world's economic powerhouse, dominated the skyscraper scene. Steel frames and elevators had made tall buildings achievable and urbanisation made them necessary. Again and again, American buildings topped one another--the Chrysler Building was the tallest in 1930 but was overtaken by the Empire State a year later. That was surpassed when the World Trade Center arrived in 1973, but two years later, Chicago's Sears Tower became the tallest at 1,454 feet.

The landscape looks very different in the 21st century, with other countries and continents dominating the top of the tallest list.

"We're seeing a tremendous amount of activity overseas, whether it's in Asia or the Middle East," says Ron Klemencic, chairman of the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat and president of Seattle-based structural engineering firm Magnusson Klemencic Associates. "For countries that are emerging on the economic scene, very tall buildings are symbols of their economic strength."

The tallest building in the world, Taipei 101, was completed in 2004. It is a national symbol for Taiwan, as are the Petronas Towers for Malaysia. A government plan to bring Malaysia into the developed world by 2020, Klemencic points out, included a scheme to garner attention with very tall buildings.

Building technology is easily able to keep up with development demands, says Leslie Robertson, head of Leslie E Robertson and Associates and the structural engineer for the World Trade Center. So where are the limits?

Pelli, for one, believes that they are going to come from human psychology and physiology--our willingness to ride elevators for extended periods and our ability to withstand pressure changes.

"You may get the bends if you go up or down too fast," Pelli says. "Around 150 stories, that may start happening. We don't know yet. You could pressurise whole buildings, but I don't think people want to live in a sealed building."

Safety is also a factor, of course, especially in the aftermath of the Sept 11, 2001, terrorist attacks. But, surprisingly, architects and developers continue to push taller and taller towers. At the time of the attack, one of Pelli's towers was under construction in Hong Kong; it took just 20 minutes for his clients to decide to proceed with the project, he says. And the Freedom Tower, which will be built on the World Trade Center site, is designed to be taller than the original complex.

The economics of very tall buildings can be complicated. The higher you go, for example, the more elevators you need, says James Sanders, a New York-based architect and author of Celluloid Skyline: New York and the Movies. "They keep eating area out of the lower floors," he says. "You get to a point where going taller is not gaining you square footage."

In some places, such as China's crowded cities, tall may still make good economic sense. That's not necessarily the case in places like the Middle East, where populations are small and there is more space.

Burj Dubai, however, is more than a skyscraper. The residential and hotel tower, expected to top more than 2,000 feet, is part of a complex. "It's the shopping center, golf course and the smaller towers that, in total, make it work economically," Klemencic says. Where as the tall buildings of the 20th century were primarily office towers, many of today's are mixed-use; part hotel, part condo, part retail space and part offices--all in amounts that the local market can absorb.

There is plenty of debate about what makes one building taller than another--should spires be counted or only occupied floors, for example? We used the rankings from Emporis, a real estate information company based in Darmstadt, Germany.

The list includes buildings that have reached their full height, even if they are unfinished. They are ranked by structural height, measured from the base to the "highest architectural or integral structural element of the building." (Spires count, but not antennae.) But the list only includes buildings, not communications towers or other structures, which is why Toronto's CN Tower doesn't make the cut, galling as that may be to the Canadians.

Perhaps height is less important than it once was--ask someone on the street what the tallest building in the world is, and they probably won't know. They may well guess it is one of those memorable buildings, like the Chrysler or Empire State. 

"How much are they able to capture your imagination and your heart?" Pelli says. "Being tall doesn't necessarily do it."


----------



## DG

Karakuri said:


> What the hell are they building for? Who wants to live there? What company will set in this desert? Are they building towers to leave them empty?


no more barking dogs plz :sleepy:


----------



## AltinD

The 80F residential tower D1, sister of Australia's Q1, but TALLER:











TIARA UNITED TOWERS: 2 x 61F, 225 meters (under c.)


----------



## ZZ-II

oh, boxy twins for dubai


----------



## CULWULLA

hey altinD, what is height of D1? it has to be higher then 275m to be higher then top of q1 or 323m to spire. will it get a spire?
thanks for model pix


----------



## dettol

The twins are amazing:eek2:


----------



## Stephan23

CULWULLA said:


> hey altinD, what is height of D1? it has to be higher then 275m to be higher then top of q1 or 323m to spire. will it get a spire?
> thanks for model pix


With the same spire, the floors have to be 3,4375 meters high. Think this is possible :banana:


----------



## european

I am very excited about the boxy twin towers, it will be nice to see how they turn out.


----------



## malec

Nice pics. The twins definitely remind me of the twins


----------



## mikering

at least some boxes 4 dubai i missed em ^^


----------



## AltinD

Architects for the twins are ADPi (Airport De Paris International)


----------



## colemonkee

Those twin towers are great! I wonder if the glass will turn out with the same multi-colored effect. Will make for some great daytime pics. Where are these being built?


----------



## ahmed007

the dubai towers are insane, but they would look alot better in a dense skyline.
imagine these towers in hongkong harbour.


----------



## megatower

^^ mg:


----------



## Krazy

relatively new pics of Jumeirah Lakes Towers development and Dubai Marina



























































































marina interchange u/c










a poorly taken night shot


----------



## Erebus555

My god some of them towers are boring! I think the Wikipedia article needs one hell of an update.


----------



## jef

Great pics. Some interesting towers but I am not convinced by the overall picture.


----------



## dubaiflo

the boring, e.g towers looking all the same, part is Jumeirah Beach Residence which is one single beachfront project.


----------



## ZZ-II

the design is really a bit boring but i like them


----------



## boogo

I don't understand why the most of the project are so poor? Especially when to compare what is raising in Shanghai.


----------



## dubaiflo

which projects to you find poor specifically?


----------



## oliver999

boogo said:


> I don't understand why the most of the project are so poor? Especially when to compare what is raising in Shanghai.


maybe some shanghai and beijing buildings use stell instead of concrete?


----------



## ZZ-II

funny new highrise building: ( article from December 23rd 2006)

iPod as skyscraper Dubai receives an apartment tower in styles of the popular mp3-Players - accommodations only for rich customers Omniyat Property, a dealing in real estate enterprise resident in Dubai, plans to build a residential building in styles of Apple iPod. According to the Khaleej Time the thing around six degrees bent on a base to sit - so the appearance is to resemble one iPod in the Dockingstation. Altogether 23 floors are to offer place for 200 housing units. According to the clients “iPad” the baptized building is to reflect the exclusive life-style, the Dubai offers and accordingly not for the broad mass to be meant. Asia Connection At least when planning one deliberates oneself the roots iPod and employs a Honk Konger architect's office with the organization of the multistoried building - the musicplayer is manufactured in China. Already in the next year one wants to begin with the construction, which is opening for 2009 planned. Pictures to the unusual project were released still none.

maybe a bad english becaus it's only translated by google ^^


----------



## Poryaa

Wow these all are built with money that gushed from the ground.


----------



## saladin1970

Poryaa said:


> Wow these all are built with money that gushed from the ground.


Nope this is all built using money from foreign investors. Most of everything that is proposed or under development sold to foreign investors within a few hours.

I suspect the oil revenues underpin and act as guarantur, and maybe to initialise the whole vision a decade ago, but that is it. Dubai is being built using British, American, Indian and Chinese money. Now that is cool :applause: :applause:


----------



## DG

GREAT pics Krazy!!!



Poryaa said:


> Wow these all are built with money that gushed from the ground.


No dear, it from the money that gushed from local and foreign investments.


----------



## saladin1970

boogo said:


> I don't understand why the most of the project are so poor? Especially when to compare what is raising in Shanghai.


I am sure they are quite interconnected in terms of design , and financing, etc. After all Arabs have a very long history of trade with China, being the major players in what is now canton and what was chinas greatest port (according to Ibn battu) Quangzhou from the 8th century

http://www.muslimwikipedia.com/mw/index.php/Quanzhou


----------



## erbse

Am I seeing right? There's rain in Dubai? ^.^


----------



## SA BOY

it has rained on an off for anout 3 weeks now. record rain fall figures and its very cold at night


----------



## TowerPower

DG said:


> No dear, it from the money that gushed from local and foreign investments.


Very true. And guess where much of that foreign investment comes from. The Middle East. Guess where the ME gets the bulk of its money. Oil.


----------



## what?




----------



## ZZ-II

wow!!!!


----------



## indistad

^^ beautiful. this gives a whole new concept to sprawl.. :lol:


----------



## Erebus555

Every one of them houses looks the same. But JLT and the Marina looks good.


----------



## atlaslion

Pictures by Imre


----------



## atlaslion




----------



## atlaslion




----------



## atlaslion

APPROVED: O-14, 22F Com, 102m


----------



## atlaslion

APPROVED: SMI-HYUNDAI TWIN TOWERS, 40F+40F Mixed Use 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## atlaslion




----------



## atlaslion




----------



## Myster E

so have the three above this post been approved along with the ocean blue tower, need details, not just pictures. What about the wacky IPad?


----------



## atlaslion

all these towers have been approved


----------



## ZZ-II

are that new released BB Towers?


----------



## TowerPower

It's past time for malec to make a new thread.


----------



## dettol

lol ^^ Agreed


----------



## earth intruder

unbelievable...


----------



## Locke

Dubai is just insane... and I love it!


----------



## FREKI

Simply amazing!

The iPad looks great!


----------



## AltinD

The 395 meters tall, 77 storyes Emirates Park Hotel Towers, are under constructions:











As on 25/12/2005


----------



## colemonkee

Where are these going?


----------



## dubaiflo

BB directly on SZR , close to where the creek will cross it.


----------



## atlaslion

APPROVED: BURLINGTON TOWER, 36F Com 









Business Bay (Plot No. BB.A03.008)
3 Basement + Ground +4 Podiums + 36 Floor (No Floor #13th). Complex (Type A 26 Floors, Type B 36 Floors).
End 2009.
476 Offices.
20 Units (on ground floor). 438,965.50 Sq.Ft (excluding retail) Core and Shell.
1,357 lots on 3 basement levels.


----------



## atlaslion

APPROVED: HAMILTON RESIDENCY, 22F Res


----------



## atlaslion

APPROVED: WEST WHARF, 18F Com


----------



## atlaslion

Business Bay APPROVED: GLOBAL BAY VIEW, 21F Com


----------



## atlaslion

Business Bay APPROVED: CORPORATE BAY, 33F Com


----------



## atlaslion

APPROVED: METRO TOWER, 45F Res+Com (City of Arabia)


----------



## ZZ-II

great new towes


----------



## Brendan

Some of these buildings do look really really good! Others... unfortunately don't look very attractive at all.


----------



## Erebus555

Some are great. The majority we see are very inspiring and unique but some really are a disgrace.


----------



## AltinD

... like in any other place.


----------



## Stephan23

Question:

What a tower is this??

Duja Tower: floors 51; 195m high!

Anyone?? Have no picture.


----------



## AltinD

I think we have heard of a Duja Tower in Dubai Marina, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Most of the projects are amazing!! Wouldn't expect anything else from a city like Dubai...


----------



## Julito-dubai

Of topic: I have seen Skanderbeg's statue in Tirana ! Very nice !


----------



## UAE_CONDOR

NEW TOWER
Burj al Arab 
35F 140M
TOWER Like Uniform Gulf Official


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ not yet approved. but i like the idea actually


----------



## Erebus555

Oh my gosh that is lame :lol:.


----------



## Chad

What the,,,....


----------



## Krazy

it's just a proposal .... it won't got thru


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ it will, trust me . if not in JV then elsewhere.


----------



## ZZ-II

i really don't like the name for the tower "Burj Al Arab" :sleepy:


----------



## crazyeight

God forbid..


----------



## gome_z

I have seen the movie, many pictures and images about Dubai :nuts: everything is awesome, great and beautiful !! but where will you find such many rich people to buy all this houses and so many tourists to fill all the hotels??


----------



## dettol

ROFL @ "New" Burj Al Arab Tower!!!


----------



## Herbicide

gome_z said:


> but where will you find such many rich people to buy all this houses and so many tourists to fill all the hotels??


Saudi Arabia, Iran, UK and Ireland, South Africa, Russia plus all the tax exiles of western Europe.


----------



## dubaiflo

in fact this tower is called Burj Al Arabi!


----------



## dettol

It still looks like it belongs in a Power Rangers movie


----------



## Dr. Dubai

It was already announced at wednesday

"
Dubai's Man Mountain unveiled

By Robert Ditcham, Staff Reporter


Dubai: Passengers flying into Dubai's planned Jebel Ali airport should not be alarmed when greeted by the imposing figure of a 140-metre tall human figure.

The structure will in fact be a 35-storey tower designed to resemble a man dressed in traditional Gulf Arab dress yet another remarkable landmark set to hit Dubai's skyline.

The Dh500 million Burj Al Arabi development will be built in Jumeirah Village and is set for hand over in 2009. When complete it is expected to be featured in the Guinness Book World of Records as the biggest concrete and glass human-shaped building in the world."

------------------------------------

Latest news:

Burj Al Arabi project runs into trouble

Staff Report


"Dubai: Design of the Burj Al Arabi - the 140-metre, 35-storey, human-shaped tower - appears to have run into difficulty as the master developer Limitless has denied that the project has received approval.

Limitless, the global integrated real estate development arm of Dubai World, yesterday said it did not approve the design of Burj Al Arabi as announced by developer AAA Group in Jumeirah Village.

The master developer said in an e-mailed statement last night: "According to Limitless' contract with the developer, AAA Group are compelled to receive Limitless' approval on the design before any announcement to ensure it is in line with the Development Code and building rules and regulations set for Jumeirah Village Master Plan.

"The design announced in yesterday's media has not been submitted nor approved by Limitless," the statement added. It will be part of the Jumeirah Village and is due for completion in 2009."


----------



## www.sercan.de

is somebody interested to make a kmz of Dubai?

I made one for Istanbul

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11218352&postcount=278
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11218388&postcount=279

Dubai has too many projects
its too much for onyl 1 person


----------



## malec

^^ Already done my friend 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413886


----------



## dettol

double post, sorry...


----------



## dettol

malec said:


> ^^ Already done my friend
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413886


The German vs. French argument on the first page was hilarious


----------



## megatower

Herbicide said:


> Saudi Arabia, Iran, UK and Ireland, South Africa, Russia plus all the tax exiles of western Europe.


 and the usa


----------



## Arki89

Beautiful, wonder etc  I would like to be ever in Dubai and see it all "on real"


----------



## Stephan23

^^ I too. Where is the Rundown No. 4?? :hm:


----------



## TORONTOCOPENHAGEN

The tower which is supposed to look like a man is very ugly in my honest opinion.....


----------



## makubex718

If all the building is finish i wonder how the world will change. will this bring another different day for the world.


----------



## Stephan23

01. Feb. Diagram 

small version









poster version>
http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/7757/worldstallestupdatedfebkq2.jpg


----------



## SA BOY

it sure is the golden age of skyscraper


----------



## ZZ-II

absolutely, but i think there'll come much more in the near future.


----------



## Stephan23

^^Yes think so too. The Dubai SZR will look unbelievable in 10 years!!


----------



## dubaiflo




----------



## _docomo

*WOW*

^^ 
Looks like things are getting more ambitious. Dubai is and will be THE PLACE TO BE! for a quite a while.


----------



## oliver999

crazy city....


----------



## megatower

^^ in what way


----------



## Charles Dubai

DUBAI IS AN AMAZING CITY!!


----------



## CULWULLA

whats this little project?


----------



## megatower

^^ :lol: that's the Executive tower's there by the Burj Dubai


----------



## Julito-dubai

not really sure. There is water on the right. Maybe buildings in the DB Waterfront which look a bit the same...


----------



## Stephan23

^^These defenetly are the Executive Towers!!!
They are near topping out!!


----------



## malec

Yup, executive towers these are


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11734262#post11734262

Amazing Gateway towers for Palm Jebel Ali !!!!


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, that's impressive


----------



## rexdmx

so far the governments targets have been exceeded in all fronts. realistically speaking though i would be curious to know if their current forecasts would be met as there are too many factors to consider. the oil price, prosperity in other countries which would dilute dubai's growth, innovation in alternative energy which would reduce oil prices.

still dubai is used to big challenges so i would be watching this one carefully.
Ps: who wants to buy a tower? lol
:cheers: 


dubaiflo said:


>


----------



## smussuw

rexdmx said:


> so far the governments targets have been exceeded in all fronts. realistically speaking though i would be curious to know if their current forecasts would be met as there are too many factors to consider. the oil price, prosperity in other countries which would dilute dubai's growth, innovation in alternative energy which would reduce oil prices.
> 
> still dubai is used to big challenges so i would be watching this one carefully.
> Ps: who wants to buy a tower? lol
> :cheers:


They said that this plan is independent of oil prices shakes up and down


----------



## AltinD

*New HQ of Dubai's RTA (Road & Transport Authority)*

The Design of the new HQ of RTA has been approved by their Board Of Directors. 22 Floors and designed by a Dutch Architectural Studio.

Official Press Release :banana:


----------



## WhiteMagick

Very innovating design!


----------



## ZZ-II

, incredible design!!


----------



## megatower

Very cool design


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Nice...but*

I like the design...it's so radical! :yes:

Though, it looks quite small.


----------



## The_Dude

AltinD said:


> The Design of the new HQ of RTA has been approved by their Board Of Directors. 22 Floors and designed by a Dutch Architectural Studio.


^^ that is one sexy building!


----------



## megatower

^^ mg:


----------



## dettol

The lighthouse Tower is goreous, I hope they build it!


----------



## megatower

^^ they will it's Dubai


----------



## Pablo

cant wait to c the future skyline..very nice..it will be the best skyline in the world then


----------



## AhChuan

I olweys love Dubai....Dubai rockkzzzz!!!:banana:


----------



## skyscraperboy

So nice!!! Super fantastic!!!


----------



## kelvinyang

Who are going to live in Dubai? UAE does not have so many population for the new building. Does Dubai want it to become a new center that people from all over the world can immigrate to?
This is probably the first city in the world that only less than 20% of residents are citizens.


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Expats, people who buy second homes, etc^^


----------



## what?




----------



## ZZ-II

which project is that? part of dubailand?


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

its got to be, thats a replica of the transamerica pyramid in san francisco

if not, then the architect needs to get off the crazy train if he thinks he can pass that off as an original building


----------



## megatower

^^ yeah it looks just like it 2


----------



## dettol

what? said:


>


lol, someones been playing to much SimCity


----------



## gladisimo

Domenico said:


> lol, someones been playing to much SimCity


that doesn't look like simcity, simcity 4 graphics are nowhere near as good as this


----------



## opium

This building takes my breath away . Has the project been approved ? Are they going to build this fantastic thing ?


----------



## opium

Amazing


----------



## megatower

^^ mg:


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, the classic design looks simply great!!!


----------



## AltinD

LOL, wait till some people come and call it: ugly, tacky, cheap Vegas/Disney style. :bash:


BTW, it seams to be a hotel.


----------



## AltinD

Speaking of Hotels:

The new design of FOUR SEASONS Hotel in Dubai Festival City has been unveiled. 

It went from this:












to this:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Of course this is the Trident tower. First it was reported as 418 m on AEDAS website, but soon it was removed and someone said back then, that one of the reasons was also the incorrect height reported.


----------



## Guest

Here you go guys.

Think it deserves its own thread.


----------



## AltinD

Al Burj










http://vdmg.com.au/market.html


----------



## Krazy

you know it's coming


----------



## dubaiflo

.. and soon..


----------



## ZZ-II

hopefully, this is acutally my favourite highrise-project in the world, i can't wait to see that baby rise to the sky


----------



## dettol

Me too!!!


----------



## [Jmlr]

AltinD said:


> The Design of the new HQ of RTA has been approved by their Board Of Directors. 22 Floors and designed by a Dutch Architectural Studio.
> 
> Official Press Release :banana:


:eek2: :eek2: it's the must beatiful design i ever seen


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! READ THIS!!!!

Waterfront tower to be world’s tallest landmark 
CONSTRUCTION UAE 
16 Mar 2007 

*Al-Burj centrepiece set to dwarf Burj Dubai at 1,200 metres *

The Al-Burj tower being planned by local real estate developer Nakheel will be the world’s tallest, according to those close to the project. Construction will begin later this year and form the centerpiece of the Madinat al-Arab at Dubai Waterfront.

The final height of the tower has not been confirmed but it will be taller than the Burj Dubai which is expected to exceed 800 metres. Companies involved in the project under pre-construction agreements last year have said the initial height was 1,600 metres but that was scaled back to 1,200 metres.

“The tower’s height is confidential but I can confirm it will be taller than the Burj Dubai,” says a source close to the project.

Nakheel has previously only said that Al-Burj will be one of the world’s tallest towers.

The piling and excavation package is due to be tendered soon. “We expect to receive documents in a few months,” says a local piling contractor.

The tower was originally conceived as the focal point of the Palm Jumeirah and known as the Pinnacle. It moved to Dubai Waterfront where it was renamed Al-Burj and received a major design overhaul (MEED 27:10:06).

The consultancy team is led by the UK’s WSP and includes Australia’s Van Der Meer Consulting and US-based Leslie E Robertson Associates. A US team of Pei Partnership Architects and Axis Design Group (ADG) completed the preliminary designs.

Two other kilometre-tall towers are planned in the region – the 1,001-metre Mubarak al-Kabeer in the Silk City project in Kuwait and a 1,022-metre tower in Manama, Bahrain.


R


----------



## Crizzy

great news!!!


----------



## european

HQ of RTA tower looks frrigin amazing.


----------



## Biakko

Where is the parking ? Underwater ?


----------



## Þróndeimr

1 200m


----------



## ZZ-II

Biakko said:


> Where is the parking ? Underwater ?


think it'll be in an external building near the tower...like at burj dubai


----------



## TowerPower

Awesome picture. If only it was bigger.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=423732004&size=o


----------



## zerokarma

excellent news


----------



## AltinD

Biakko said:


> Where is the parking ? Underwater ?


The water is just an artifical pond around the tower. Parking is conventionally located on the basement floors.


----------



## dettol

Biakko said:


> Where is the parking ? Underwater ?


Free carwash with every visit?


----------



## Jasonhouse

first post is mine. as always.


----------



## AltinD

AltinD said:


> LIGHTHOUSE TOWER
> (under design)
> 50F, 360m, Commercial, 3 x 29m wind turbines and 3,000 spandrel (electricity producingpanels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.atkinsdesign.com/#STUDIO (under "latest projects" category) :cheers:


Approved and officially launched by Dubai International Financial Centre Authority. Also height has been increased to 400 meters :banana:


----------



## AltinD

Screenshot of the updated Architect's website, showing the increased height figure of *400 meters*:


----------



## Sukkiri

Bloody marvelous!


----------



## xAKxRUSx

> *Dubai Puts a New Spin on Skyscrapers*
> Planned 68-Story Rotating Tower
> Part of Massive Construction Spree
> By ALEX FRANGOS
> 
> In skyscraper-crazy Dubai, tall isn't enough. In a design to be unveiled today in the oil-rich emirate, David Fisher, an Italian-Israeli architect, has dreamed up a 68-story combination hotel, apartment and office tower where the floors would rotate 360 degrees. Each floor would rotate independently, creating a constantly changing architectural form.
> 
> Each story of the tower would be shaped like a doughnut and be attached to a center core housing elevators, emergency stairs and other utilities. Wind turbines placed in gaps between the doughnuts would generate electricity.
> 
> The doughnuts won't rotate fast enough to give guests upset stomachs. A single rotation would take around 90 minutes. "It's quite slow," says Mr. Fisher.
> 
> In a project to be unveiled today, architect David Fisher has dreamed up a 68-story tower where each floor will rotate, causing the building's shape to constantly change.
> 
> Mr. Fisher's isn't the first plan for a rotating tower in Dubai. Last year, a local developer showed off plans for a 30-story 200-unit condominium tower that would rotate one revolution per day. Solar panels would drive the rotation mechanism.
> 
> It is hard to say whether the plans are simply rotating pies in the sky -- or projects that will actually be erected. But given what has been built in Dubai already, anything seems possible so long as oil prices remain high.
> 
> Dubai has become a playpen for architects, where the deep pockets of oil-rich developers drive some of the most eccentric building projects in the world. There is an artificial archipelago shaped like a map of the world and an underwater luxury hotel. There is also an indoor ski slope, a sail-shaped hotel and a fake chain of islands in the form of a palm frond dotted with homes.
> See footage of the proposed Rotating Tower
> 
> Some see outlandish designs like these as a sign of an architectural apocalypse. "It makes me ill," says Eugene Kohn, principal at New York-based Kohn Pedersen Fox, a firm recognized for handsome, modernist -- albeit stationary -- designs. "Some of these buildings are going to the absurd."
> 
> Dubai's building spree is powered by massive government investment and money pouring in from individual investors from around the Middle East, especially people looking to park their oil wealth in real estate.
> 
> The country's ruling family, led by Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, realizes its oil will someday run out and wants to create a viable financial foundation for future generations by creating a commercial and recreational capital for the Middle East.
> 
> "The ruler of Dubai, he encourages us to grab the things that are super and unique in the world," says Mohammed Jardali, general director of Mejren Cos., the lead developer. "That's why we are going after the thing that will be a landmark and unique in the world."
> 
> The developer is a group including Sheikh Mejren bin Sultan's Mejren Group, Kriston Co., a developer based in Athens, and Gowealthy, a Dubai real estate marketing company. "We call it dynamic architecture," says Mr. Fisher, who says it will rise for a mere $330 million and will make an outsized profit to boot. "It can be sold for at least 40% premium because it will be an iconic building -- a landmark," he says. Mr. Fisher predicts construction will start in six months and be complete 22 months after that.
> 
> Mejren Cos.'s Mr. Jardali says terrorism isn't an issue for the developers. "Dubai is the safest place in the world. It is very peaceful. So we are not thinking about such a thing," he says.
> 
> Mr. Fisher dismisses the earlier unveiled effort at rotational architecture. "The other tower is just a cylinder that turns around itself very slowly over a week. But nothing happens to the shape."
> 
> The architect of the other tower, James Abbott of Hong Kong-based P&T Group, confirms that his tower will rotate just once a week. "We are doing it for just purely functional reasons, not gimmicky," he says. "The idea is for people to have 360-degree views." He says he and the developer, Dubai Property Ring, will submit final applications to local authorities in the next two weeks.
> 
> The proposed spinning towers follow a quiet campaign to build the tallest building in the world -- again -- in Dubai. Code-named "The Burj," or simply the Tower, the 240-story, one-kilometer-tall (3,281 feet) spire would beat out the currently under-construction Burj Dubai, which is slated to hit around 2,300 feet when complete in 2009. The taller Burj would be built by Nakheel Properties in Dubai. A spokesman declined to comment other than saying it is planning a "large tower."
> 
> The Burj Dubai, designed by Chicago architects Skidmore, Owings & Merrill for Emaar Properties, will be a hotel and condominium and is expected to reach more than 1,000 feet taller than New York's Empire State Building. The current tallest building in the world is Taipei 101 in Taiwan. It reaches 1,671 feet.
> 
> Carol Willis, founder of the Skyscraper Museum in New York, which is about to mount a show on Dubai, is optimistic. "The future plans seem to be grounded on a substantial and intelligent plan on inventing a new city," she said. She cites the massive government investment in infrastructure and the rock-bottom labor costs as making these projects possible.
> 
> Mr. Fisher, 58 years old, was born in Tel Aviv. He moved to Florence for graduate school and became an Italian citizen. His early projects include the never-built design for a plaza near Jerusalem's Wailing Wall.
> 
> His claim to fame is the development of the "Leonardo da Vinci Smart Bathrooms," a prefabricated bathroom system that hotels and resorts use to quickly build new facilities.
> 
> Mr. Fisher says he got the tower idea while looking at condominiums for sale in Miami several years ago. He noticed the much lower price tags for units without water views.
> 
> Ten days later in New York, a friend boasted that hers was the only unit in her high-rise with views of both the Hudson River and the East River. "This is when I got my click," he says. He jotted down his idea and applied for a patent in the U.S. in 2004. He has never designed a high-rise building.
> 
> But he has assembled a formidable design team, however, including high-rise engineer Leslie Robertson, who is best known for designing the innovative structure of the World Trade Center's Twin Towers that were destroyed by terrorists on Sept. 11, 2001.
> 
> "It's not rocket science," says Mr. Robertson of the building's structure. "It's a basic structural core, a concrete silo and the doughnuts that wander around. To me, it's largely an amount of craftsmanship -- a matter of putting it together in thoughtful way so it's constructed quickly, reliably and with low ongoing maintenance costs."
> 
> He says supplying electricity to the floors will be similar to how a moving train captures power by staying in constant contact with a power source -- in the case of a train, an overhead wire or third rail.
> 
> Occupants on the top five floors would control the direction and speed by voice activated remote control.
> 
> The other floors would be programmed by the architect or building manager.
> 
> The plumbing is more of a challenge. "We have good people working on that," says Mr. Robertson. The architect and prefabricated bathroom expert Mr. Fisher also demurs about how the toilets will flush. "I can't disclose all the details," Mr. Fisher says.


Source


----------



## Stephan23

It's very quiet in this thread the last months!!


----------



## Insane alex

Dubai ran out of projects!


----------



## Adrian Smith fan

^^ Never


----------



## Max the Swede

Don't like.


----------



## kurakura

too many projects for each and everyone of them to gain attention.....:lol:


----------



## floridian-will

HOLY CRAP. People living in Dubai will truly be living in the future, this is like 100 years ahead of every city, all the projects are AMAZING. A 1,200 meter tower??? That was once though impossible. There will be skyscrapers everywhere, but it will still be a tropical paradise. There is NO WAY Emporis is counting every building there, I added their numbers up of Complete, U/C, and Approved, and it only came out in the 900's, I know the number is bigger than that.


----------



## ZZ-II

dubai will also be a very green city, you'll nothing see from the desert in it


----------



## paw25694

wud love to visit Dubai.. :drool:


----------



## Zollern

Posted a couple of weeks agoin the Dubai-UAE proposed developments thread, but I'll repost it here..
(see also post #763 above)

http://www.gulfconstructiononline.co...p?Article=8581 - GulfConstructionOnline.com - May 2007

*Dubai - 313m - 1027ft - 68 storey tower* (no location given)

"Dubai will be home to an innovative skyscraper which will keep changing its shape and generate surplus energy from the wind as well as the sun.
The ‘tower in motion’ is a revolutionary project based on “dynamic architecture”, a new concept introduced by Florentine architect David Fisher.
The concept allows floors to rotate individually around a central core. It involves the construction of a concrete core using slipform technology and lifting the modules in place.

When completed, the skyscraper will have *68 floors *and will be *313 m high*. Built in association with local entrepreneurs, the tower will comprise a six-star hotel, offices and apartments of various sizes besides five villas on the top floor. Each of the villas will have designated parking on the same floor with vehicles brought up and down in special elevators. The roof of the “Penthouse” villa will also have a swimming pool, a garden and an Arabian majlis."


----------



## AltinD

^^ Not really a news. Posted and threads exist for that, you can even check the post 763 above.


----------



## AltinD

THE


----------



## AltinD

THE OPUS, by Zaha Hadid


*OPUS project unveiled in London*










Zaha Hadid has unveiled a dramatic proposal for the Business Bay area of Dubai. The masterplan had called for two towers but Zaha’s loose interpretation takes the form of a huge sculptured cube. During the press conference it was apparent that client Omniyat Properties had asked Zaha to design the interior of another project but she had refused as she couldn’t do it her way. Even the conference itself was held in London to accommodate the glamorous architect, with many of the press flying in from Dubai to attend the launch. 

The Opus project will be fringed by the Burj Dubai development. it will be neighbours with the Dubai International Financial Centre and the World Trade and Convention Centre, giving it a presitgious location with excellent access to the city. The Opus will appear to hover from the ground. Constructed of three separate towers the building will appear as a singlular unified whole, with a distinctive void. The interiors of which will be clad with a fully engineered curved class curtain wall to allow for eye-catching views into the void. Reflexive fritting patterns in the form of pixilated striations will be applied onto the glass facade to provide a degree of reflectivity and materiality to the cube while assisting in the reduction of solar grains inside the building. Within the Opus there will be a retail podium across the ground, first and second floor. The uppermost floor will feature a tranquility zone, a beach deck with a reflective pool and shaded roof terrace, a media zone and a gym. The building boasts an AAA-class rating and has 87 per cent space efficiency. The project will be launched at Citiscape property exhibition in Dubai in October 2007. 

























































Article


----------



## kurakura

^^ It looks like a melted ice cube...just that it melts from the inside:lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

, only wow!


----------



## SkyLerm

:master:


----------



## storms991

goes too far I think


----------



## ZZ-II

why to far? can u explain why?


----------



## malec

*Nakheel Harbour Tower*
>200F, ~1140m, _Announced_

Current Design
   

  

Previous Proposals
 



*One Dubai*
Announced along with the East Park Towers as being part of the same project (designed by Smith & Gill). 3 towers all over 100 floors connected by skybridges (tallest 201 floors), ~850m, _Announced_

Current Design
   

  



*Burj Dubai*
~162F, ~819m, _Rising, (steel section, ~185th floor)_

Current Design
  

Previous Proposals
    



*Anara*
A 125 floors, 700m
Will be built on the site hard rock cafe (very near the tallest block). Designed by Atkins.
_Announced_
Current Proposal
  




*The Pentominium*
120F, 618m (516m spire), _Doing some digging_

Current Design
    



*One Park Avenue (JG)*
125 floors, ~600m, _Announced_

Current Design
     



*Meraas Tower*
101 floors, ~550m, _Announced_

Current Design
     



*Dubai Towers*
97-57 floors, 360m, 410m, 460m, 550m, _Site Preparation_

Current Design
   



*Burj Al Alam*
108F, 510m, _Piling_

Current Design
   



*Asia Asia Hotel*
The replica one, design is not done though so this render's only a concept so far, ?F, ?m, _Under design_

Placeholder Design




*DIFC Central Tower*
A very unknown project. Various renders from different firms keep popping up. Most proposals look to be around 500m high, _Concepts_

Current Design
 

Previous Proposals
   



*Damac Heights*
105 floors, 460m, _Site Prep_

Current Design
   

Previous Proposals




*Some Government Tower*
>100fl, ~450m _Concept_

Current Design




*Dynamic Tower*
80F, 420m, _Under Design_

Current Design


Previous Designs
  



*Princess Tower*
101F, 414m, _Rising (~30th floor)_

Current Design
   



*Marina 101*
102F, 412m, _Basement levels underway_

Current Design
    



*Dubai Lighthouse Tower*
66F, 400m, _Due to start late autumn_

Current Design
   



*Tanmiyat Towers*

Current Design
 



*New Oasis Beach Hotel*
~400m, 106F, _Under Design, existing hotel getting demolished in september_

Possible Designs
 



*Marina 106*
107 floors. Signboard up and some excavation happening. _Slurry wall getting built_

Current Design
  



*23 Marina*
90 floors, 395m, _Rising, (~35th floor)_

Current Design
   



*Emirates Park Towers*
77F, 395m, _Rising, (~10th floor)_

Current Design
  



*Cassells Tower*
98fl, ~390m _Concept_

Proposals
   



*Elite Residences*
92F, 380m, _Building basement levels_

Current Design
  



*Hard Rock Hotel*
78F, 379m, _Under Design, due to start in late autumn_

Current Design
  



*The Wave Tower*
92F, 370m, _Concept_

Current Design
    



*Lamtara Towers*
70+60F, 360+320m, _Piling_

Current Design
  



*Almas Tower*
74F, 360m, _Topped Out_

Current Design
   

Previous Proposals




*Emirates Towers*
54/56F, 355/309m, _Completed_

    



*One Park Avenue (DIFC)*
90 floors.

Current Design
  



*More towers in Jumeirah Gardens*
2 towers
_Placeholders_

Possible Designs
 



*Volante*
~350m, 90 floors, _Under design_ (super luxury res tower)

Current Design
  



*Signature Towers*
79+65+52F, 349.3+295.6+238.7m, _Approved, some soil test done. Awaiting more news._

Current Design
    

Previous Proposals
     



*Al Attar Tower*
76F, 342m, _Core topped out. Creating top structure now._

Current Design
   

Previous Proposals




*The Torch*
80F, 338m, _Rising, (~35th floor)_

Current Design
   

Previous Proposals




*Rose Rotana Suites*
72F, 333m, _Completed_

    



*Dubai Eiffel Tower*
330m _Stale Proposal_

Current Design




*Al Yacoub Tower*
72F, 330m, _Rising (~40th floor)_

Current Design
 



*The Skyscraper*
65F, 330m, _On Hold, site abandoned. However may restart soon_

Current Design
  



*Infinity Tower*
80F, 330m, _Basement levels underway_

Current Design
   



*The Index*
86F, 328m, _Rising, (~80th floor)_

Current Design
  



Burj Al Arab[/b]
60F, 321m, _Built_

   



*HHH Tower*
72F, 317m, _Rising, (~45th floor)_

Current Design
   



*Ocean Heights*
82F, 310m, _Rising, (around the 15th floor)_

Current Design
    

Previous Proposals




*The Address*
65F, 306m, _Completed_

Current Design
  



*Khalid Al Attar Tower*
61F, 301m, _Rising, (~50th floor)_

Current Design
  

Previous Proposals




*Al Hekma Tower*
61F, ?m, _On Hold_

Current Design
  



*Zaha Tower for Dubai*
_Concept_

Current Design




*Desert Gate Towers*
Hotels in Bawadi. _Concept_

Placeholder Design
 



*Asmaran Supertall*
Tower in Bawadi. _Concept_

Current Design
   



*Supertall in Downtown Burj Dubai*
Just a tower in the model for now. Emaar's placeholders usually turn out to be real towers though.
_Under Design_

Placeholder Design





*Burj Park IV*
Another placeholder in Burj Dubai Downtown
_Under Design_

Placeholder Design




*Nikken Sekkei Towers*
Project to be in Jumeirah Garadens by Meraas. Designed by Nikken Sekkei.
_Concept_

Current Design




*Meydan City Tower*
Not much known about this. 75 floors according to an article.
_Concept_

Possible Design
 



*Meydan City Tower 2*
_Placeholder_

Possible Design




*City of Arabia Towers*
4 towers
_Placeholders_

Possible Designs




*Dubai Waterfront City Concept*
_Placeholder_

Possible Design
 



*Nakheel Harbour Placeholders*
4 towers
_Placeholders_

Possible Design




*Lagoons Placeholders*
2 towers
_Placeholders_

Possible Design
 



*Arjan Landmark Tower*
_Placeholder_

Possible Design
 



*Expected tower in the tallest block*
One plot left in the tallest block area in the marina. A supertall tower will definitely go there.
_Expected degisn_

Possible Design
?



*Expected tower in the tallest block*
Info from SA Boy, expected to be next to Anara tower.
_Expected degisn_

Possible Design
?

​


----------



## wjfox

Great work... thanks for compiling this.


----------



## wjfox

lol... _56_ supertalls. Unbelievable.


----------



## malec

^^ I might have missed some, I'll need some help


----------



## wjfox

Haha... only in Dubai could you "miss" a few 1000 ft skyscrapers


----------



## Alle

I really like Al Sharq, hope it will get built, just someone needs to take an initatitve, whats up with that project, anyway?

Its one of the most elegant skyscraper designs ive ever seen.


----------



## skytrax

WOW people in Dubai are like crazy!


----------



## malec

wjfox said:


> Haha... only in Dubai could you "miss" a few 1000 ft skyscrapers


I did actually. Forgot the bawadi desert gate towers. Just concepts but still, they've been specifically mentioned in press releases about the project


----------



## davee08

this is insane so much supertalls and if any of them would be built anywhere in the world they'd be icons of the city but its great to see them all built in the one place just hope they won't build marina sky towers with the two 100fl and 90fl tower thats gotta the worst design of supertalls i've seen yuck


----------



## malec

^^ Yes they're ugly as f**k and they're also plonked in an already overcrowded area blocking out all light and views.


----------



## Myster E

About Dubai, all I can say is wtf?! Future Star Wars films will be filmed here for real, no longer will Lucas & Co need to rely on effects if all of these supertalls become reality.


----------



## AltinD

Malec: Al Yaqoub is not in hold, it has been steadily rising, even that not fast. The Index is on the 73rd floor, soon to rise on the 74th (which would be the 79th *level* above ground)


----------



## malec

^^ OK, I'll change. Are there any towers I missed?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

malec said:


> I did actually. Forgot the bawadi desert gate towers. Just concepts but still, they've been specifically mentioned in press releases about the project


Now you have a idee of the height...
Old proposel i think... the new one you posted is amazing!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Some old pics of a website...pics from May 2007.*









Al Qudra Road runs from Arabian Ranches/Dubai Autodrome roundabout though Bawadi









The Desert Gates at the entrance to Bawadi, a 10km strip of Las Vegas style hotels









Desert Gates, the monumental entrance to Bawadi 









Asia Asia - the largest of the hotels planned along the 10km Bawadi strip 

They will built the hole world over along the highway in the dessert!:nuts:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Desert Gate, Bawadi 









When complete in 2014, Bawadi will have 29,200 hotel rooms 









This will surely rival the Las Vegas Strip 




Tons of tons of supertalls are keep coming!hno: totaly mad!:nuts: mindblowing.

End of course the link fore more pics:http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/duba...s?q=bawadi+desert+gate+towers&um=1&hl=nl&sa=N


----------



## ZZ-II

thx malec for the thread kay:, the amount of supertalls in dubai is just impressive....and more will come in the future


----------



## malec

^^ That model means nothing though. It looks like it was thrown together as quickly as possible and is in fact ridiculous and as "crazy" as possible to draw attention. The heights haven't been worked out yet but around 300m seems right.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Bawadi project in Dubailand


Tatweer, a unit of Dubai Holding, said the project will boast the largest concentration of leading hotels in the world and help Dubai cope with the *15 million tourists it hopes to attract by 2010*.Called Bawadi, the project will nearly double the current number of hotel rooms through several themed hotels and also develop entertainment centres, shopping malls, theatres, restaurants and convention centres.

The centrepiece of Bawadi will be the world's largest hotel, Asia-Asia, which alone will comprise 6,500 rooms, combining 5,*100 four-star and an additional 1,400 five-star rooms*.

Asia-Asia will be a part of the first phase of development, which includes total spending of Dh12 billion by Tatweer in hotel and infrastructure, and will be completed by 2010.

The capacity of Bawadi will be 29,200 rooms, out of which 12,450 will be developed by Tatweer's 12 themed hotels, with another 16,750 rooms developed by independent investors in another 19 hotels.
*Together, the hotels are expected to host 3.3 million guests by 2016*, that will be more than 21 per cent of the total number of tourists that Dubai expects to receive by that time.

link: http://www.luxist.com/media/2006/05...73&tbnw=112&prev=/images?q=bawadi+&um=1&hl=nl

I think they will over date i think the complete finishing date can we aspect around 2015-17?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

ZZ-II said:


> thx malec for the thread kay:, the amount of supertalls in dubai is just impressive....and more will come in the future


Main website: http://www.tatweerdubai.com/en/companies/tourism-entertainment/bawadi.html

http://www.bawadi.ae/

idd Malec did a great job!


----------



## Stephan23

Julito-dubai said:


> I WAS THE FIRST ONE TO FIND IT: !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Meraas dreams of a city in the sky
> Bradley Hope
> 
> Last Updated: September 19. 2008 12:30AM UAE / September 18. 2008 8:30PM GMT
> Demolition work has begun in the Satwa neighbourhood of Dubai for Jumeirah Garden City, but Meraas has not yet specified which of three building plans it will pursue. Pawan Singh / The National
> It may seem like a tall order, but a Dubai developer is considering building a tower three times the height of the Burj Dubai.
> 
> Three designs have been drawn up for the planned Jumeirah Garden City project, with the most breathtaking being a 2.4km-high edifice called the Dubai City Tower.
> Renderings of the Dubai City Tower show six separate buildings twisting into a single structure dubbed a “vertical city”, capped by a 400-metre “energy-producing spire”.
> 
> “The Dubai City Tower pushes every edge of building design,” says the design proposal, which is circulating on the internet.
> 
> “For centuries man has pushed construction toward the heavens. The sheer scale of this project will focus the world’s eye towards the city of Dubai, but it will be the tower’s design and image that will preserve Dubai City Tower’s grandeur into the future.”
> 
> Meraas, the property developer and private equity fund of Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, is behind the project, according to a consultant for the company and a developer familiar with the plans.
> 
> The Dubai City Tower would dwarf the Burj Dubai, which reached 688 metres earlier this month. Emaar, the developer of the Burj Dubai, has kept the final height secret in part to prevent other developers from announcing taller projects.
> 
> The design prospectus for the Dubai City Tower, which does not list its developer or architect, shows the tower looming over the waterfront, near a marina.
> 
> It would have 400 storeys with each set of 100 storeys forming a “neighbourhood” and a Sky Plaza operating as a “town centre”. A vertical bullet train would ferry people from one “neighbourhood” to another.
> 
> The building would be fitted with solar panels and wind turbines, and biospheres that double as recreational parks and water purification centres.
> 
> Carol Willis, the director of the Skyscraper Museum in New York and a professor of urban studies at Columbia University, said the project appeared “buildable in technical terms” but economically difficult to justify.
> 
> Alastair Collins, of the international Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat, said that height was the easy part with skyscrapers.
> 
> “The hardest part is the servicing of the height: the transportation, power, water and waste disposal,” he said, adding that such a tower would also produce swarms of traffic.
> 
> Another of the plans for the Jumeirah Garden City project includes designs for a building called the Atrium City Towers, which would incorporate three tall towers and was designed by architects Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill. Mr Smith also designed the Burj Dubai.
> 
> A spokesman for Meraas declined to comment on the designs, but said the company would reveal its plans at Cityscape Dubai on Oct 6. An advertisement for Meraas on the Cityscape website hints at a design similar to the Atrium project.
> 
> “They are seeking to create a standout building in that location, which is otherwise going to be really low-level,” the consultant said. “It will have the best quality hotels and commercial space in the heart of what is going to be a predominantly residential area with gardens.”
> 
> Meraas was created in 2007 and gained attention this year when it joined a coalition of investors that financed Boston Properties’ purchase of the General Motors building in New York for US$2.8 billion (Dh10.28bn). It was the most expensive office building sale in American history.
> 
> Jumeirah Garden City will be located in two districts, Satwa and Al Wasl, that are being razed to make way for the new development. The project includes a canal system and several iconic buildings.
> 
> “Sheikh Mohammed likes competition,” a consultant familiar with the company said. “He wants to add another layer to the other government-backed developers to challenge Sama, DP World and Nakheel.”
> 
> The company has also been hiring veterans in the Dubai market, including Binod Shankar, the former chief financial officer of Dubai Waterfront Corporation; Rashid Doleh, the former chief executive of Emaar Malls Group; and Vivek Rao, the former head of finance at Tamweel.
> 
> A mile-high tower is planned by Kingdom Holdings for Jeddah in Saudi Arabia and Kuwait also has a 1km tower in the works. Nakheel, another Dubai developer, is expected to announce a tower to rise higher than 1km in Al Burj, according to published reports.


http://www.thenational.ae/article/20...E/8525129/1119


----------



## Stephan23

Great news !!!

New height of Burj Al Alam is 510 m!!!! 

Burj Al Alam contractor to be named in two months 


The main contractor for the Dh4billion Burj al Alam project will be announced within the next two months and work is scheduled to start by January 2009, says the developer.

Meanwhile the height of the structure has been increased to 510m. 

The Fortune Group project was launched in 2006 with a planned height of 482m, which was later revised to 501m.

Business Development Director Najia Mahboob denied rumours the project was on hold and said construction would be completed by the end of 2011. The project was originally scheduled for completion by 2009.

"We are a bit delayed," Mahboob told Emirates Business. "The site was handed over to us by Dubai Properties eight months late – they wanted to remove a camel track that went along the site." 

Meanwhile the piling and shoring work, which started a year ago, is nearing completion. "The piling work is being done by MEPS. It is a plot area of 300,000 sq ft and one of the biggest piling operations in the region. The design and structural approvals have been obtained from the authorities and soil investigation is complete.

"There has been a slight change in the design. The height of the structure has been increased to 510m and plans to build a helipad on top have been scrapped."

Fortune Group was earlier reported to be negotiating with three contractors for the main contract. 

Arabtec yesterday said it had pulled out of the bidding to build Dubai's second tallest building.

Mahboob said Arabtec was not chosen because of several factors including the pricing. "They were firstly very expensive," she added. "We also decided not to go with them because of the resources and the time period. We wanted the project to be complete by the end of 2011."

But she refused to reveal the names of the contractors still in the bidding, but said both were international companies with projects in the UAE.

The Burj Al Alam tower building will features a crown with a sky garden, club facilities and spa. The designs include a full curtain wall system with three external curtain wall "petals".


http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles/2008/9/Pages/09292008_e410a2205e0648c28cf56a33dceb5204.aspx


----------



## malec

Marina Sky Towers project is cancelled. :banana:

Has become this:


----------



## ZZ-II

doesn't look like 300m+ anymore


----------



## malec

Tameer's 600m tower is now called Anara. No render yet but we will get them in the next few days hopefully.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

malec said:


> Marina Sky Towers project is cancelled. :banana:
> 
> Has become this:


Much better :banana: only the base is way to massif and to bold...hno:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Indeed a good thing that they abandoned the old Marina Sky Towers design. They just were not the right towers for that location.hno:
The base of the new design looks fine in my opinion by the way. It's not _that_ big and bold.


----------



## Stephan23

Nakheel Tower



bizzybonita said:


> *Here the 1st video *
> 
> 
> http://www.ameinfo.com/170471.html
> 
> 
> 
> *World's tallest tower *
> 
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:






malec said:


> Massive renders:












*Nakheel Harbour & Tower, Dubai UAE *
www.nakheelharbour.com 














































:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Stephan23




----------



## Hed_Kandi

In the midst of the worst American financial crisis since the Great Depression Dubai continues to pump out the World's Tallest Structures. Incredible.


----------



## Citystyle

As far as i am aware it's party time for the middle east and asia, buying up cheap american assets for the long term. Even Australians are going to the US to buy cheap property.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Hed_Kandi said:


> In the midst of the worst American financial crisis since the Great Depression Dubai continues to pump out the World's Tallest Structures. Incredible.


^^^^

Dubai is a other world with his one rules!  :lol:


----------



## Stephan23

*125 floors
700 meter *

mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:



Julito-dubai said:


> answered my question:
> 
> may I present: Anara Tower, 125 F:
> 
> http://www.anaratower.com/





234sale said:


> Tameer project not launched,, yet


----------



## patchay

Recap of the latest...

*NAKHEEL TOWER - Nakheel Harbour - 200+ floors - 1000m+*










*ONE DUBAI - Jumeirah Gardens City - 201 floors - 850m+/-*










*ANARA - Sheikh Zayed Road - 125 floors - 700m+/-*










*ONE PARK AVENUE - Jumeirah Gardens City - 125 floors - 600m+/-*










*PARK GATE - Jumeirah Gardens City - 30-40 floors - 101 floors - 600m+/-*


----------



## ALKUN

very impressive!!!
are all these projects going to be build ????


----------



## el palmesano

when will be finished all this projects??


----------



## PlayasCity

ALKUN said:


> very impressive!!!
> are all these projects going to be build ????


I ask the same question...

Are these fantastic projects really going to be build...?

En español para los latinoamericanos que esten en el foro...

Me impresionan mucho estos proyectos, pero sera que son proyectos que van muchisimo mas alla de lo que jamas imaginariamos aca en America Latina que cuesta, al menos a mi, dar credito a tan fantasticos monumentos.


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, they'll be build. ^^


----------



## PlayasCity

ZZ-II said:


> yes, they'll be build. ^^


So amazing... :banana:

As I said in spanish, it's hard for us here in Latin America to belive in such projects... We wouldn't even dream with such stuff... I'm glad that over there they reach new heights...

As of here, our tallest skyscraper in all of Latin America is 55 floor high...


----------



## malec

Possible supertall in burj dubai downtown. Only a placeholder now but these place holders for emaar often turn out to be real projects.











There's also this tower which I didn't add to the list since I wasn't sure if it would reach 300m or not.











You can see them both here. The one on the right (1st one) is clearly over 300m if you compare with The Address which is 306m.













Edit: There are a few extra towers in the meraas model that look over 300m but I won't include them because unlike emaar's placeholders which are usually real projects or at least fairly close we don't know what will actually go there. They may just be there for show.


----------



## LoverOfDubai

erbsenzaehler said:


> They've got fear the desert would 'shrink'?
> 
> 
> Insane world.


Well, what is wrong with that?
Desert preservation is really important. Dubai's growth is encroaching on the desert and actions are needed to preserve the open space.


----------



## malec

Possible 300m tower in Meydan City.



Supports this article.

Meydan prepares tender for 72-floor tower

Published: 07 October 2008 14:57 GMT Author: Colin Foreman 

Tender documents are being prepared for the main tower at the Meydan racecourse development, in the Nad al-Sheba area of Dubai.
The project involves the construction of a 75-floor mixed-use tower straddling the canal and that will run though the development.

(MEED 2:10:08)

http://www.meed.com/news/2008/10/mey...ure_tower.html


----------



## malec

2 possible designs for the oasis beach hotel replacement


----------



## ZZ-II

both designs are nice, but the right fits better in the location IMO


----------



## malec

Was wondering if I could get some help.
I'm trying to update this thread to include all dubai supertalls including placeholders, rumoured towers, anticipated towers, etc.

So I'll include things like, placeholders in city of arabia, SA Boy's tower in media city he talks about, etc.

Could people list anything they can since I could easily miss some.




The massive list so far. I want to break 100 



1	Nakheel Harbour Tower	~1140m
2	One Dubai	~850m
3	Burj Dubai	819m
4	Anara	650m
5	Pentominium	618m
6	One Park Avenue (JG)	~600m
7	Meraas Tower	~550m
8	Dubai Towers 1	550m
9	Burj Al Alam	510m
10	Asia Asia Hotel	~500m
11	DIFC Central Tower	~500m
12	Damac Heights	460m
13	Dubai Towers 2	460m
14	Government Project	~450m
15	Dynamic Tower	420m
16	Princess Tower	414m
17	Marina 101	412m
18	Dubai Towers 3	410m
19	Lighthouse Tower	400m
20	Tanmiyat Towers	~400m
21	Oasis Beach Hotel Replacement	~400m
22	Marina 106	~400m
23	23 Marina	395m
24	Emirates Park Towers 1	395m
25	Emirates Park Towers 2	395m
26	Cassells Tower	~390m
27	Elite Residence	380m
28	Hard Rock Hotel	379m
29	The Wave Tower	370m
30	Dubai Towers 4	360m
31	Almas Tower	360m
32	Lamtara Towers 1	360m
33	Emirates Towers 1	355m
34	One Park Avenue (DIFC)	350m
35	Tower 1 in JGC (near One Dubai)	~350m
36	Volante	~350m
37	Signature Towers	349m
38	Al Attar Tower	342m
39	The Torch	338m
40	Rose Rotana Suites	333m
41	Dubai Eiffel Tower	330m
42	Infinity Tower	330m
43	Al Yacoub Tower	330m
44	The Skyscraper	330m
45	The Index	328m
46	Burj Al Arab	321m
47	Lamtara Towers 2	320m
48	HHHR Tower	317m
49	Ocean Heights	310m
50	Emirates Towers 2	309m
51	The Address	306m
52	Khalid Al Attar Tower	301m
53	Al Hekma Tower	~300m
54	Tower by Zaha Hadid	>300m
55	Desert Gate Towers 1	>300m
56	Desert Gate Towers 2	>300m
57	Desert Gate Towers 3	>300m
58	Desert Gate Towers 4	>300m
59	Asmaran Landmark Tower	>300m
60	Possible Supertall in DBD	>300m
61	Burj Park IV	~300m
62	Nikken Sekkei Towers	~300m
63	Meydan Tower	~300m
64	Meydan Tower (another one)	~300m
65	City of Arabia Tower 1	300m
66	City of Arabia Tower 2	~300m
67	City of Arabia Tower 3	~300m
68	City of Arabia Tower 4	~300m
69	Dubai Waterfront Concept (OMA)	~300m
70	Nakheel Harbour Placeholder 1	~300m
71	Nakheel Harbour Placeholder 2	~300m
72	Nakheel Harbour Placeholder 3	~300m
73	Nakheel Harbour Placeholder 4	~300m
74	Lagoons Tower 1	~300m
75	Lagoons Tower 2	~300m
76	Arjan Landmark Tower	~300m
77	Expected Project (Tallest Block)	~300m
78	Expected Project (Media City)	~300m
79	Tower 2 in JGC	~300m


----------



## Don Omar

*did someone say Emerald City of Oz?*

Emerald Plaza by Emergent Architecture










by Olivia Chen
October 30, 2008
Inhabitat.com

Public space is essential in any urban environment, but drawing people out can be difficult when the weather makes the outdoors uncomfortable. The Emerald Plaza in Abu Dhabi by Los Angeles-based Emergent Architecture is intended to invite people out of doors despite high temperatures by offering shade and a wide expanse of space. The multi-level, modern plaza physically links the buildings surrounding it via walkways, while cooling pools help to regulate the plaza’s temperature.










Emerald Plaza’s ground-level environment acts much like a grotto, maintaining a comfortable temperature with water regulated and cooled by geothermal heat pumps. Above it, a sculptural volume is crafted from the surrounding angular geometries. This space will be used as an indoors conference and media center that overlooks the water. The pools will be filled with solar-powered lily pads and flowers to create an attractive public space for the nighttime hours, when lower temperatures will make both the lower and upper terraces more inviting.


----------



## malec

According to www.ctbuh.org some of the heights for the towers listed here are different.

The following heights are in conflict:

Anara Tower - 655m
Infinity Tower - 307m
Khalid Al Attar Tower - 295m
Al Yacoub Tower - 328m
Dynamic Architecture Building - 388m

I emailed them about these buildings. Hopefully they will reply.


----------



## helghast

malec, thanks for the list  very helpful
Btw i dont think "The Skyscraper" should be on the list, doesn't seem its going to become reality


----------



## Galandar

This city is already something beyond our mind. Good job!


----------



## patchay

patchay said:


> *Masterplanning Dubai*
> 
> 
> *1. Downtown Burj Dubai & SZRoad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Jumeirah Gardens *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Business Bay Dubai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Dubai Marina & Jumeirah Lake Towers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. The Lagoons, Dubai Creek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6. Waterfront Island (Dubai's world financial centre) & Madinat Al Arab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Nakheel Harbour*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. Mohd. Rashid Gardens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. The World & The Palm Trilogy Dubai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Palm Deira Front Island_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Palm Jebel Ali _ (theme park on Palm jebel >>http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20575003&postcount=1000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Palm Jumeirah_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dubai Maritime City_
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Arabian Canal City, Dubai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11. Meydan City & Godolphin River City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12. Dubai World Central *- the world's largest airport city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13. Mizin Cities, Within DubaiLand *
> *(A) Majan City (across City of Arabia)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(B) Liwan City (across Dubai Silicon Oasis)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(C) Arjan City (near Dubai Media City) + location site for Dubai Wheel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Recently launched Eye Park in Arjan City_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Arjan City (overlapped with Liwan City)*_
> 
> 
> 
> *14. City of Arabia, DubaiLand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*City of Arabia will be home to world's future largest mall and world's first dinosaur theme park.*_
> 
> 
> 
> *15. The City of Asmaran + Bawadi Square, part of Bawadi in DubaiLand*
> See the following video and be thrilled:
> http://www.flamingcgi.com/us_news_archive.php?id=23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16. Falcon City of Wonders, DubaiLand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17. Dubai Sports City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18. Al Bawadi, DubaiLand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19. Dubai Media Cities TECOM*


:banana:


----------



## Zicyx

^^ Holy *** SH*T WOW and WOW!
I knew there was much going on in Dubai but this is out of this world.

How many skyscrapers will there be in total? A few 1000? This forum has to be 10 times bigger if we want to list all the single projects!


----------



## Jasonzed

This is insane! Too much to absorb but I'm dealing with it:cheers:


----------



## Brum Knows Best

just amazing


----------



## erbse

Now that's what I call bollocks, Sir.


Who's gonna pay their massive CO² debts? :|


----------



## AltinD

^^ Maybe you Germans can volunteer by cutting down your 80 million plus population by a few millions, OK make it 5 and we got a deal.


----------



## novaguy

Most of the buildings are knockoff pieces of crap.


----------



## TuzlaBoy

Dubai whole city will drown one day i know we studyied on my college about very bad terrain there


----------



## erbse

Altin: R0lf. I have a feeling, wherever I post something about Dubai, you're the first to enter and mock me.
Seems to be a lot of fun eh


----------



## Tiaren

It's just insane... They seriously don't know where to stop. Who's going to live there and who's going to visit as a tourist? There just isn't enough wealthy population around on earth. And even if...not all have such bad taste to go to Dubai. This all will NEVER pay up!


----------



## AltinD

novaguy said:


> Most of the buildings are knockoff pieces of crap.


Not everyone can have the privilege of living in a town who's synonym with architectural originality, starting with the Goverment buildings. :cheers:




TuzlaBoy said:


> Dubai whole city will drown one day i know we studyied on my college about very bad terrain there


If the terrain is very bad you sink, you don't drown. :lol:


----------



## el palmesano

PREP: THE OCTAVIAN, 19F Com 



Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.constructionweekonline.com/projects-565-the_octavian_commercial_tower_in_dubai/


----------



## el palmesano

^^


> *Construction to recommence on Dubai Trade Centre District*
> 
> March 31, 2013
> 
> Work will shortly recommence on the construction and remasterplanning of Dubai Trade Centre District, a 146,000 square metre site between the current Dubai International Convention and Exhibition Centre and Emirates Tower, Dubai World Trade Centre said.



http://www.dubaichronicle.com/2013/0...ntre-district/


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI WORLD TRADE CENTRE DISTRICT *



Face81 said:


> ^^ You can see what I am talking about here....





Face81 said:


> ^^ The bowl was/is supposed to be a library..... and the DWTC rennovation work could be a priority over the DWTC district work... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That looks exactly like the buildings planned for Phase 1 of the DWTC district... doubt it will open in 2012.......


----------



## el palmesano

^^


> *Construction to recommence on Dubai Trade Centre District*
> 
> March 31, 2013
> 
> Work will shortly recommence on the construction and remasterplanning of Dubai Trade Centre District, a 146,000 square metre site between the current Dubai International Convention and Exhibition Centre and Emirates Tower, Dubai World Trade Centre said.



http://www.dubaichronicle.com/2013/0...ntre-district/


----------



## el palmesano

*JUMEIRAH VILLAGE *



docc said:


> Location map:





malec said:


> Finally some new info!!!


----------



## el palmesano

^^




Chakazoolu said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*AL ATTAR SKYSPIRAL*



SA BOY said:


> Name: Unknown (call it twirly twin towers)
> Floors: 46
> Height: Around 200m
> Location: The Towers @ DMC
> Construction start: 2005
> Construction end: 2007 (probable)





AltinD said:


> March 29th


----------



## el palmesano

DELTA 2



AltinD said:


> Name: DELTA 2
> Developer: DELTA PROPERTIES LLC
> Plot: 2X, #392-252
> Floors:
> Height:
> Started: 2006
> Completed: 20??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location is just next (right side) of Marina Diamond 3





Berliner01 said:


> working on the last floor:


----------



## el palmesano

*Shahla Tower
*


Krazy said:


> Project: Shahla Tower
> Location: Dubai Marina
> Developer: Khalil Abdul Wahab Group
> Status: Approved
> Floor Count: 40
> Construction start: 2006
> Construction end: Mid 2008
> Height: ?





AltinD said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*My Tower*



Krazy said:


> Project: My Tower
> Type: Residential
> Floor Count: 36
> Height: ?
> Developer: Al Masah International
> Status: Approved
> Construction Start: ?
> Construction End: ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Plot 9TT





VCollaborator said:


> 29/March/2013
> 
> Photos by Imre Solt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Imre


----------



## el palmesano

PIER 8, 40F, 170m Res



Skoulikimou said:


> *Atkins’ Pier 8 in Dubai starts taking shape*
> 
> Work has started on site for the new Atkins-designed residential ‘Pier 8’ development which, when complete, will form a prominent landmark at the Dubai Marina, the city’s major new cosmopolitan waterfront development. The 40-storey, 170 metre-tall tower comprises a mix of studio, one- and two-bedroom serviced apartments which will be managed by Radisson. The 48,000 sq m development will also contain a rooftop ladies gym, spa and health club, while retail areas, cafés and restaurants are situated along the waterfront. The building’s contemporary design is matched by a strong use of sustainability principle. Commissioned by Abyaar Real Estate Investment, Pier 8 is due for completion in June 2008.





VCollaborator said:


> 29/March/2013
> 
> Photos by Imre Solt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Imre


----------



## el palmesano

*ESCAN MARINA TOWER , 32F Res *



Dubai-Lover said:


> sign board
> 
> render, any better??? HELL NA!





VCollaborator said:


> 29/March/2013
> 
> Photos by Imre Solt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157633116890922/
> 
> Thanks Imre


----------



## el palmesano

TRAMS IN DUBAI 



Berliner01 said:


> the progress of the track is quite good. Just the bridges came to a complete standstill:


----------



## Avemano

el palmesano said:


>


Was it this island which was crumbling under the impact of waves during the construction ?


----------



## AbuDhabiBoy

> *Dubai ruler announces new mega city project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai ruler Sheikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum announced on Saturday plans to build a new multi-billion dollar project called Mohammad Bin Rashid City.
> 
> The new city project will be built by Dubai Holding and Emaar Properties in what is being described as the biggest real estate joint venture in the region.
> No value has been given for the project but plans include building the world's biggest shopping mall, a Universal family theme park and a park that is a third bigger than Hyde Park in London.
> 
> The project will comprise four key components and will feature "world class leisure facilities and provide an integrated environment for the development of entrepreneurship and innovation", a statement said. It is not clear how this project will impact the much-delayed Dubailand project.
> 
> he first component will focus on family tourism, and will include a giant park, equipped to receive 35 million visitors and a family entertainment centre set up in collaboration with Universal Studios and hotel facilities.
> The second component, focusing on retail, will feature the largest shopping mall in the world called Mall of the World. Dubai already boasts the largest mall in the world, Emaar's The Dubai Mall.
> 
> A third component will include the largest area for arts galleries in Middle East and North Africa while the fourth fourth component will see the development of facilities to provide "an integrated environment for entrepreneurship and innovation in the region".
> 
> The new city will be located between Emirates Road, Al Khail Road and Shaikh Zayed Road, and will include Mohammad bin Rashid Gardens Project.
> Sheikh Mohammad said in the statement: “The current facilities available in Dubai need to be scaled up in line with the future ambitions for the city.
> "Therefore we have to start work immediately on the third phase of development that is aligned to our Vision till 2030 and boost the UAE economy to enable it to enter a new era in which it will become the capital of entrepreneurship, arts, culture, and family tourism for over 2 billion people.”
> He added: “Our development initiatives concerning infrastructure in all sectors should be aligned with this growth rate and we have the determination to reach our objectives and be the first in the region to achieve them.”
> The new city will also include residential areas built on green building standards in terms of energy consumption, waste treatment and conservation of natural environment.
> 
> It will also feature a number of golf courses under well-known international names.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-ruler-announces-new-mega-city-project-480598.html


----------



## el palmesano

Why?????

c'mon!! finish what you started and then, just then, begin with new projects!!
I know that this projects is old and I had post about it, but, the idea is completely crazy, they should finish the not finished projects and then start with new urbanisations, because, nowadays, Dubai has thousands of empty solars


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

AbuDhabiBoy said:


> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-ruler-announces-new-mega-city-project-480598.html


Dubai becomes hotter than ever.


----------



## Bungalow1

el palmesano said:


> Why?????
> 
> c'mon!! finish what you started and then, just then, begin with new projects!!
> I know that this projects is old and I had post about it, but, the idea is completely crazy, they should finish the not finished projects and then start with new urbanisations, because, nowadays, Dubai has thousands of empty solars


Absolutely right! But you know.....Sheik Mo and his visions...Waterfront....Palm Deira.....Dubailand.....Palm Jebel Ali...Dubai Sports City...well finish what you started!


----------



## Frozt

...


----------



## Frozt

APPROVED: THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - FOUNTAIN VIEWS, 60F Hotel, 220M


----------



## Frozt

JUMEIRAH GARDENS









































Meraas engineers office currently U/C, also the villas near the Trade center are being demolished.


----------



## Frozt

Frozt said:


> BURJ VISTA 65F+25F residence


--


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Frozt said:


> JUMEIRAH GARDENS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meraas engineers office currently U/C, also the villas near the Trade center are being demolished.


I Hope dubai become the biggest city ever.


----------



## Frozt

U/C UPPER CREST, hotel appartments


----------



## Frozt

Construction photos of JLT and Marina by IMRE


----------



## ZZ-II

would love to see the Jumeirah Gardens to be build like the original plan . Let's see how Dubai will develop in the next years :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Frozt said:


> U/C UPPER CREST, hotel appartments


great, can you put it on a map?


----------



## Frozt

Here (but with the redesign)


----------



## Frozt

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> Dubai's Damac launches biggest ever project
> 
> Dubai-based Damac Properties on Tuesday announced its largest ever project, which it says will be the most luxurious golf community in Asia.
> 
> The 29 million sq ft master development will be build off Umm Sequim Road in Dubai and feature an 18-hole PGA Championship Golf Course surrounded by mansions, villas, townhouses and luxurious apartments.
> 
> _____
> 
> The land already has been bought from Dubailand but no timeline for construction has been announced.
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-s-damac-launches-biggest-ever-project-500085.html#.UX_b2EpD6So
> 
> R


---


----------



## Сталин

How is Dubai financing such large projects? I remember someone said it was once just a small fishing village?


----------



## el palmesano

Parisian Girl said:


> _Sofitel The Palm to open this summer_
> http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/17063-sofitel-the-palm-to-open-this-summer/#.UYFPMLV01ik


----------



## el palmesano

Parisian Girl said:


> *Meydan, Sobha form JV for $5.7bn MBR City project*
> 
> Quote:
> by John Bambridge on May 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aerial view of the overall masterplan for MBR City District One, its seven kilometres of waterways and 60% ratio of green and open space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artist's rendition of the view over the retail and leisure component of the project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The placement of MBR City District One in relation to the rest of Dubai
> 
> Meydan Group has today announced the formation of a joint venture contractor with Sobha Group to develop a 400-ha residential development within Mohammed Bin Rashid City.
> 
> The 1,400-villa Mohammed Bin Rashid City District One will be built in four overlapping three-year phases over the course of seven years.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...rm-jv-for-57bn-mbr-city-project/#.UYFahrV01im


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Build every last one of them.


----------



## Legomaniac

*Meanwhile in Dubai....*

Emaar 'considering' tower higher than 1km-tall Kingdom Tower​
*Will Dubai also be home to the next tallest tower in the world?​*







Dubai can accommodate a tower taller than Burj Khalifa, said Mohammed Alabbar, Chairman of Emaar Properties.

Dubai is already home to the world’s tallest tower Burj Khalifa, which attracts millions of visitor every year.

Speaking at a conference in Dubai on Wednesday, Alabbar said he’s considering to build a tower which will be taller than Burj Khalifa and the Kingdom Tower which is under construction in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.

He said: "Technology has really improved the value of tall buildings which are really important commercially. We have learned how to make money out of tall buildings."

The Burj Khalifa, nestled in the world's largest mall, Dubai Mall, has become a major tourist attraction, and reaffirmed Dubai's name on the global tall towers map when it was unveiled in 2010. 

Dubai is also home to the tallest residential skyscraper cluster in the world. Not only does Dubai boast of the tallest building in the world, the imposing Burj Khalifa, but also the tallest residential tower (Princess Tower), the tallest hotel in the world (JW Marriott Marquis Dubai), among many more.

According to Emporis, a global provider of building information, Dubai has 909 high-rise buildings , including 448 skyscrapers (comprising 40 floors or more).

According to SkyscraperPage.com, Dubai has 387 towers that are more than 99 metres in height, of which 84 are more than 202 metres tall and 26 are 301 metres or more in height.

Speaking at the Africa Global Business Forum 2013 being held in Dubai, Alabbar said Emaar will continue to launch new projects and properties on a regular basis.

Outlining Emaar’s vision, Alabbar said the property company intends to “keep launching projects every week,” and that the developer is doing all it can to control flipping of properties in the market. Flipping, or resale of off-plan properties at a higher rate to make quick gains, has been blamed for the property price crash of 2008-09.





Currently under construction, Kingdom Tower will overtake 830-metre tall Burj Khalifa to become the world’s tallest over the next five years.


----------



## ZZ-II

Would be nice to see another 1000m tower going up, but a construction start for this is still many years away. No notion if it will ever be build.
The Azerbaijan tower is more realistic to me at the moment.


----------



## patrykus

Well I wouldn't be so sure about that. After all emaar is a company that has build one wtb already so here at least we know they can pull it off if they really want. Azerbaijan Tower on the other hand is still a mystery to me. It's a tower still without an actual design and no announced talks about design competition to be build by a company that don't even have a proper up to date website. At least they are working on those islands so that makes them at least slightly serious. Of course they can always surprise us but up to now there is still little to believe in this project imo.


----------



## bajanssen

How about the planned Al Burj? That is now cancelled but was supposed to be over 1km tall.


----------



## patrykus

Let them first finish the islands projects they started (probably 10 years minimum). Before that happen imo there is no chance they will restart nakheel tower project


----------



## Gabriel900

I wanna see dubai city tower (2400m) erected in Dubai haha I know I'm daydreaming


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> Let them first finish the islands projects they started (probably 10 years minimum). Before that happen imo there is no chance they will restart nakheel tower project


would be awesome if they would mean the nakheel tower with their 1000m+ project .
but let's wait and see what happens.


----------



## patrykus

Haha I don't think emaar will build *nakheel* tower


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> Haha I don't think emaar will build *nakheel* tower


:doh:, of course....you're right :lol:


----------



## Marioma

Nakheel Tower will not be build. No News.... It was planned to build it on the Palm or near the Marina. First named Pinnacle, Al Burj, Nakheel.....
The Azerbaijan Tower is a myth .... Azerbaijan has no other super big building on the block. 

Will Dubai gets a super Tourism Destination it has to build the Palms (Deira, Jebel Ali)
and build more houses on the Jumeirah Palm. Maybe finishing the Sports City... Dubailland is to big, something like this never launched on history.... But when it finished the same like on the Yas Island in Abu Dhabi with the Ferrari Theme Park.
Dubai must gets more people, in a 2million people City it is not rentable....


----------



## Highcliff

Legomaniac said:


> Dubai can accommodate a tower taller than Burj Khalifa, said Mohammed Alabbar, Chairman of Emaar Properties.


I don't hope so....dubai is more beautiful with one 800-meter tall tower than put more one taller tower.....


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI | Meydan Tower | 400m+ | 1300ft+ | 111 fl | Pro



KillerZavatar said:


> _pictures on CTBUH, originally by architect_
> 
> news on CTBUH:
> http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTal...9/Meydan-Group-to-Launch-111-Story-Tower.aspx
> 
> pictures from architect:
> http://www.architecture-studio.fr/en/projects/dub1/meydan_tower.html
> 
> *Meydan Group to Launch 111-Story Tower*
> 
> Dubai's Meydan Group is gearing up to launch its 111-story Meydan Tower in downtown Dubai, Emirates 24/7 reports. The company says construction on what would be the city's second tallest building will begin along Shikeh Zayed Road within the next six weeks.
> 
> Shikeh Zayed Road is also the location of the Burj Khalifa and Princess Tower.
> 
> The company reports that the tower, designed by Parisian firm Architecture Studio, will have office and retail spaces, serviced residences, spa and gym amenities and a boutique hotel.
> 
> -_CTBUH news_
> 
> ////////////////////////
> 
> not sure if this is enough information or credible information for this building to deserve a thread, but for that height and since we already got pictures i don't think it should be ignored. I stay sceptical towards this, but wanted to share what i found, CTBUH themselves has not yet filled this building to their database although they themselves posted these news, so it is all just time to wait and see. Only a few days ago I also have read news that Emaar is planning to trump Kingdom Tower again in Dubai aswell, so are we in for a come-back of projects beyong imagination or is this a publicity stunt as big as a megatall?


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## PMadFlyer

Legomaniac said:


> Dubai can accommodate a tower taller than Burj Khalifa, said Mohammed Alabbar, Chairman of Emaar Properties.


I call BS. The sewer system cannot handle the wast from the Burj, let alone an even taller tower.

Wall Street Journal "The Dubai Boom's Underside: Sewage Woes"

Google "dubai sewage" and look at any one of the thousands of results that come up.


----------



## el palmesano

*PROJECT: DIAMOND CITY, DUBAI (Mixed use development) *












VCollaborator said:


> 1.	Entrance
> 2.	Equestrian Centre
> 3.	School
> 4.	Jouma Mosque
> 5.	Reception Tower
> 6.	Institute
> 7.	Mixed Use
> 8.	Staff/StudentAccommodation
> 9.	Townhouses
> 10.	Semi-Attached Villas
> 11.	Bio-dome Greenhouses
> 12.	Organic Farm
> 13.	Constructed Wetlands
> 14.	Planetarium / Conservatory
> 15.	Resort Bungalows
> 16.	Horse Track
> 17.	Playgrounds
> 18.	Solar Shade Canopy Over Parking
> 19.	Sports Field
> 20.	Multi-Use Games Courts
> 21.	Country Club
> 22.	Utilities


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1364029


----------



## el palmesano

*DAMAC TOWERS by PARAMOUNT* advances:



cguria said:


>





Skyscrapercitizen said:


> This should be it. Picture taken by me april 2:
> 
> 
> DAMAC TOWERS by PARAMOUNT construction site by timdebruijn, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

> *111-storey tower coming up on Dubai's Sheikh Zayed Road*
> 
> Project expected to be launched in next six weeks, says Meydan Chairman
> 
> Parag Deulgaonkar
> 
> *2 May 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meydan Tower model displayed during Cityscape 2012. (Parag Deulgaonkar)
> 
> Dubai’s Meydan Group will launch Meydan Tower, a 111-storey high tower, on Sheikh Zayed Road in the next six weeks, Emirates 24|7 can reveal.
> 
> “We launch the tower in the next six weeks. It will be 111-storey high and will be the second tallest tower on Sheikh Zayed Road after Burj Khalifa,” said Meydan Chairman Saeed Humaid Al Tayer.
> 
> The tower will be located close to Radisson Royal Hotel on Sheikh Zayed Road.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...dubai-s-sheikh-zayed-road-2013-05-02-1.504886


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Televator said:


> @face81 that is the correct plot on SZR.
> 
> This tower be at least 100 floors, model and rending were on show at cityscape last week. Multi-level bar / restaurant / pool areas on the top floors.
> 
> Also the tender is out:
> 
> Name : Mixed-Use Tower Construction Project - Sheikh Zayed Road More...
> Description : Construction of a *100-storey* mixed-use tower, including serviced apartments, shops, swimming pools and garden areas.
> Territory : Dubai
> Updated : October 3, 2012
> Status : New Tender





Face81 said:


> Could possibly be the plot next to Park Place that was cordoned off with Meydan hoarding for over a year, back in 2008/2009.........


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Media Cities

*THE ONE TOWER, 51F *












Nikonov_Ivan said:


> My pics from 20.03.2013


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468950


----------



## Jasonhouse

^Wrong

The article you posted is 5 years old.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanitation_in_Dubai


----------



## AltinD

PMadFlyer said:


> I call BS. The sewer system cannot handle the wast from the Burj, let alone an even taller tower.
> 
> Wall Street Journal "The Dubai Boom's Underside: Sewage Woes"
> 
> Google "dubai sewage" and look at any one of the thousands of results that come up.


Problems like that, got solved here, they are not discussed to death as part of political electrions agendas and then get lostin the web of buricracy and don't giving a actual damn about it


----------



## el palmesano

Jasonhouse said:


> ^Wrong
> 
> The article you posted is 5 years old.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanitation_in_Dubai


which one??


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

^^ About the 111 floor tower on SZR, i guess.


----------



## el palmesano

no, the date is 2 of may of 2013



> 111-storey tower coming up on Dubai's Sheikh Zayed Road
> 
> Project expected to be launched in next six weeks, says Meydan Chairman
> 
> Parag Deulgaonkar
> 
> *Published Thursday, May 02, 2013 *


----------



## cilindr0

Great job for picking the picture!

I have also read on the official website that they have purchased some olive trees from Spain with more than 100 years!

Also there is something strange on your last picture, you have made a red circle on the project, but Switzerland island it is not on it, and the project includes it.

Also, from the website I have understood that there well be an island called Mainland Europe, I understand that this island are the Netherlands right? It is a pity it was a great place to allocate some nice mills


----------



## zkydzy

I'm going to Dubai soon. love the architecture :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

> *Above, a rendering of Deira Islands. Courtesy Nakheel
> Nakheel appoints architects for new mall at Deira Islands in Dubai*
> 
> Plans for a vast new mall to be built on what was originally planned to be Dubai’s Palm Deira could come a step closer after Nakheel appointed architects to oversee the building of a 620,000-square-meter mall on Deira Islands.
> 
> [...]


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...itects-for-new-mall-at-deira-islands-in-dubai


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

> *Dubai announces plans for Mall of the World*
> 
> July 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world’s first temperature-controlled city, Mall of the World, located along Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai will occupy a total area of 48 million square feet and will comprise the largest indoor theme park in the world, which will be covered by a glass dome that will be open during the winter months. The project will also house the largest shopping mall in the world with an area of 8 million square feet, which will take the form of an extended retail street network, different to the typical shopping mall concept currently available in Dubai. Once completed, the City is projected to become a year-round destination, welcoming around 180 million visitors annually.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/property/video-dubai-announces-plans-for-mall-of-the-world


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## BrickellResidence

holy ........ thats a crazy project hope it gets built


----------



## Phaleo

power source generated by oil ?....


----------



## el palmesano

^^


I hope they start to build more solar plants and windmills... because if not...


----------



## johnbgt

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> I hope they start to build more solar plants and windmills... because if not...


They are.


----------



## el palmesano

windmills??

really??


----------



## johnbgt

el palmesano said:


> windmills??
> 
> really??


Solar plants.


----------



## BlueBright

that will never get built


----------



## erbse

Who needs all this shite in this empty place? Seriously. No one's worried about a healthy growing/re-inventing place, but Dubai's growth is so virtual and ungrounded, it's seriously flawed. Next bubble coming along.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

people is saing that since 10 years ago...

is a different country, so there's no risk with the bubble, because there's not a working class in dubai of local people


----------



## el palmesano

CITY SEASONS 16F, Hotel












cguria said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

JUMEIRAH AL KHOR, 40F+30F Hotel+Res (DHCC)












Imre said:


> 29/November/2009
> 
> Jumeirah Al Khor






Berliner01 said:


> They close the roof now:





THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> from today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: THE OPUS, 19F Com












gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI SPORTS CITY




UAE Investor said:


>





UAE Investor said:


> OASIS 2 ...


----------



## el palmesano

^^



UAE Investor said:


>






UAE Investor said:


>





UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

City of Arabia theme park



getroy said:


> http://www.themeparx.com/img-worlds-of-adventure/





getroy said:


> Today
> 
> http://www.themeparx.com/img-worlds-of-adventure/


----------



## erbse

el palmesano said:


> people is saing that since 10 years ago...


And they were right. So why do they keep pulling all this shit up? :dunno:

It's not like it wouldn't affect anyone else in the world, not even talking about ecological consequences. It's pure f**king waste. They should have gone to the Moon with all this stuff to really come up with something interesting and new.


----------



## gdipasqu

*OMG*



Frozt said:


> PENTOMINIUM WILL RESTART BY 2015


are you sure about that ?:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## el palmesano

erbse said:


> And they were right. So why do they keep pulling all this shit up? :dunno:
> 
> It's not like it wouldn't affect anyone else in the world, not even talking about ecological consequences. It's pure f**king waste. They should have gone to the Moon with all this stuff to really come up with something interesting and new.


they were not right, they still building lot od things and population still growing 



> 1953	-50 000
> 1968	-59 000
> 1975	-183 187
> 1980	-276 301
> 1985	-370 788
> 1993	-610 926
> 1995	-689 420
> 2000	-862 387
> 2005	-1 321 453
> 2013	-2 213 845


We all know that not all the projects announced will be built, those are more fantasies that real projects, but even that, lot of them have been build

why is fucking waste?? they have been much more intelligent than other countries that had oil and didn't do anything tu become not dependent of it

lot of the projects are terrible, but some parts of Dubai are like Las Vegas, were planned to bring people to the desert, and both systems work


----------



## el palmesano

gdipasqu said:


> are you sure about that ?:banana::banana::banana::banana:


soon or later they will end that tower...


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## gdipasqu

el palmesano said:


> soon or later they will end that tower...


I'm so happy to heard that ... it was my biggest deception (when it turned to "on Hold") hno:hno:hno:

SO :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## gdipasqu

Hello, could you please add systematically in your update posts the proper threads? 
That will helping us a lot.

And thank you for this amazing continu of updates that allows us to take aware of any progress despite we live in others countries.


----------



## el palmesano

gdipasqu said:


> I'm so happy to heard that ... it was my biggest deception (when it turned to "on Hold") hno:hno:hno:
> 
> SO :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:



hey!!

i don't know it, is what I think haha


----------



## el palmesano

gdipasqu said:


> Hello, could you please add systematically in your update posts the proper threads?
> That will helping us a lot.
> 
> And thank you for this amazing continu of updates that allows us to take aware of any progress despite we live in others countries.


well, if you lick in the Blue-arrow next to the name of the quote, you will see the thread where that was posted originally


----------



## cilindr0

Mall of the World was not included here? Any opinion about it?


----------



## brainsound

*BSB Group*

Does anybody know something about construction projects of Broad Group in Dubai? Are there any plans?

Google doesn´t tell much about this... Thanks!!


----------



## cilindr0

From UAE forums:



BuildPJA said:


> *'Pearl of Dubai' to be largest subsea tourism site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/pearl-of-dubai-to-be-largest-subsea-tourism-site-2014-06-26-1.554434


----------



## Tiaren

So they are still building and building and building like crazy in Dubai. D: It's so uneconomic and wasteful it's sickening. Who needs all that? Not even in mega cities like Tokyo or Shanghai are they building that much...


----------



## brainsound

*Project overview*

Little bit old but interesting:
http://www.thatgooddubai.com/dubai-will-look-2017/


----------



## el palmesano

*Omniyat reveals plans for apartment blocks in Dubai’s Maritime City and Business Bay areas*














































The Dubai developer Omniyat plans to build two apartment blocks in Maritime City and Business Bay area as it seeks to return to residential development.

The company, which is majority owned by Mahdi Amjad, the executive chairman and chief executive of the Omniyat Group, will showcase a 48-storey tower in Dubai Maritime City and a 25-storey twin tower project in Business Bay area at the Cityscape property show next week.

Omniyat plans to market the 225 off-plan apartments at its Dh600 million Anwa tower in Dubai Maritime City’s megaproject between Port Rashid and DryDocks World. Prices for the apartments will range between Dh1,700 and Dh2,200 per square foot. Contracts will be awarded in October and completion is scheduled for 2017.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...n-dubais-maritime-city-and-business-bay-areas


----------



## el palmesano

*Details of Dubai Design District waterfront unveiled ahead of Cityscape Global 2014*




























DUBAI // A stunning new waterfront featuring luxury shops, restaurants and hotels will form the centrepiece to a design district that aims to become the focal point for creativity in the emirate.

Dubai Design District, or d3, is to become the meeting point for work and play for the creative and design community by combining business, retail, residential and visitor attractions and facilities.

The project spans 21 million square feet and will be located in the heart of Dubai, adjacent to Business Bay.

“D3 has been designed as a unique concept,” said Dr Amina Al Rustamani, the chief executive of Tecom Investments, the project’s master developer.

“From the very start we have worked with leading global figures as well as local talent from across the spectrum of the creative industries to ensure we can provide the right facilities and infrastructure suitable for both international brands and emerging regional designers.”

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/touri...front-unveiled-ahead-of-cityscape-global-2014


----------



## el palmesano

*Dubai’s Palm Jumeirah to get new $1.4bn Royal Atlantis resort*





































The bold architecture that underscored Dubai’s real estate market before the global financial meltdown is making a comeback.

Investment Corporation of Dubai (ICD) unveiled plans for a US$1.4 billion Royal Atlantis Resort and Residences with a design that is set to dominate the Palm skyline and set architectural tongues wagging.

The New York-based architecture firm Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, which is behind Abu Dhabi’s Midfield Terminal, is designing the building. London-based GA Design has been appointed to do the interiors. The modernist design of glass and stacked blocks with overhangs and sky gardens is in sharp contrast to the surrounding buildings and the adjacent Atlantis hotel.

Dubai became a playground for architectural designs before the property market collapsed in 2008, which led to many practices retrenching and withdrawing from the Emirates. But the revival of the real estate sector has encouraged many architects to return to the city, which next week will host its annual Cityscape exhibition where many will be displaying their designs.

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...umeirah-to-get-new-14bn-royal-atlantis-resort


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

The ICD One Za'abeel project in Dubai is estimated to cost Dh2.5bn and will have 550 residential units, two hotels and 130 hotel apartments.


----------



## gdipasqu

There already are a thread for this project ? bcz I can't find it :bash::bash:

Have you some informations about the first phasing of ?



el palmesano said:


> - See more at: http://www.dewan-architects.com/work_urban_planning_deira.html#sthash.3i7tV3wH.dpuf


----------



## el palmesano

^^

I'm sorry, I don't know....


I wish people from the UAE forum share more information without me having to search information and post it here, but right now what I can tell you is what i shared


----------



## BrickellResidence

Im starting to hate the new projects of dubai... too much sprawl and low density and terrible urbanization


----------



## Lightton

Magnificent projects that are done in this beautiful City.
Words fall short to describe this amazing City.


----------



## el palmesano

brickellresidence said:


> Im starting to hate the new projects of dubai... too much sprawl and low density and terrible urbanization


I agree with you

they are making a too extensive city when there are lot of urban areas that are not finished.

Dubai is turning a city much bigger than it should be, and it can end like in Detroit if they don't stop on time


----------



## desertpunk

The Onslaught - A Dubai Mosque swarmed by cranes - Stitched Panorama - Nikon D800 by Sparks_157, on Flickr


----------



## droneriot

What's a good place to find updates for the Dubai Frame? I don't even find a thread in the local forums.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

droneriot said:


> What's a good place to find updates for the Dubai Frame? I don't even find a thread in the local forums.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527276


----------



## droneriot

Thanks, I'll keep it bookmarked.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Dubai continues to be a beautiful city.


----------



## droneriot

They still have that empty palm sitting in front of Jebel Ali, any word on whether they'll be doing something with it in the foreseeable future?


----------



## el palmesano

*Dubai firms unveil plans for 'city of the future'*
Emaar, Dubai Holding to launch two towers in Dubai Creek Harbor







































http://www.emirates247.com/news/dubai-firms-unveil-plans-for-city-of-the-future-2014-10-27-1.567757


----------



## cilindr0

*Revealed: How Sony's underwater store in Dubai will look *










http://www.arabianbusiness.com/reve...e-in-dubai-will-look-573041.html#.VIWsuclU2lE​


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C.: THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - FOUNTAIN VIEWS 1, 2, 3, Hotel (DBD)



zwamborn said:


> 2014-12-03 by zwamborn


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C.: DUJA TOWER, 53F Com+Res, ???m (SZR)












zwamborn said:


> 2014-12-03 by zwamborn


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C.: AL HABTOOR CITY - THE PALACE RESORT, 36F+25F+5F, Hotel (SZR)












zwamborn said:


> 2014-12-03 by zwamborn


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: JUMA AL MAJID TOWER, 45F Res (SZR)












zwamborn said:


> 2014-12-03 by zwamborn


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: CITY WALK DUBAI (Al Wasl)



Gabriel900 said:


> Guilhem Vellut





dreamax00 said:


> I found some renders and a part of the masterplan right here ---> http://propertyonline.ae/property/view/Residential_Building_for_sale_in_Dubai_Jumeirah__16579


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI SPORTS CITY






martin_at_gbc said:


> Some nice images  If anything new pops up I will take pictures. Also open to requests if anyone wants a building update send me a pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:





martin_at_gbc said:


> Some pics.. quickly taken  Not much happening on infrastructure.. but some buildings are getting worked on.





martin_at_gbc said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DIAMOND CITY, DUBAI (Mixed use development)



dreamax00 said:


> The name of the project seems to be *Za’abeel Energy City*. I found some renders on Adrian Smith's website.
> There is a lot of new pictures on this pdf too: ---> http://smithgill.com/media/pdfs/zaabeel_for_web_3.pdf


----------



## el palmesano

PREP.: No. 9 TOWER (Next to DUSIT), 37F, Res



aade said:


> http://select-group.ae/development/no-9/





Kevan said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

MOHAMMED BIN RASHID CITY



The-King said:


> 04/2014
> Phase 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://imresolt.blogspot.de/search?...00+04:00&max-results=10&start=5&by-date=false





The-King said:


> 19/08/2014
> taken from DigitalGlobe, many roads seem to be finished, but no construction activity on the villas or on the lagoons yet...





dreamax00 said:


> Here's a masterplan I found with some details ! It seems to be the final one:





aade said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/o_0/15698471458/


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI ENTERTAINMENT DISTRICT




clubbernut said:


> Wonder why they released the official "phase 1" plan whilst clearly building something not on that plan?





Emarati2009 said:


> http://www.thenational.ae/uae/touri...-dubai-aims-to-capture-essence-of-hindi-films





BySmts said:


> *Upto 35 per cent of overall infrastructure work on the Dubai Parks and Resorts complex is completed, confirm officials.*
> 
> 
> Dubai Parks and Resorts, the company developing a mega theme park complex in the emirate, announced that 35 per cent of overall infrastructure work has now been completed on the project.
> 
> Nearly 45 per cent of the utility services are complete, while 40 per cent of work on the power substation is done. Civil works have also started, and more than 50 per cent of the construction contracts have been procured, the company said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The $2.9 billion theme park complex, located in Jebel Ali, is spread across 25 million sqft in its first phase and includes three theme parks – Hollywood-theme Motiongate Dubai, Bollywood Parks Dubai – the world’s first park themed after the Indian movie industry, and Legoland Dubai – the first of its kind in the Middle East. The development will also feature Riverpark – an entrance plaza with F&B and retail options and Lapita, a Polynesian themed hotel.
> 
> A workforce of over 2,500 has been deployed on site to develop an initial area of approximately 16 million square feet. Access roads and parking will cover an additional nine million square feet of land.
> 
> The number of construction personnel on-ground at the project is set to increase to 6,500 by the end of 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project is on track for completion in late 2016, Brian Machamer, senior director – Theme Park Operations at Dubai Parks & Resorts confirmed to reporters.
> 
> “Any theme park usually takes around four to four and half years between conception to opening, and that’s the same case here,” he said. Most of the infrastructure for the rides is being imported from Europe and will be assembled locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A map highlighting the various aspects of the Dreamworks segment within Motiongate, the Hollywood-styled theme park. With a capacity to host over 1,000 people, the completely indoor area will see the likes of the Smurfs, Shrek and Kungfu Panda.
> 
> Machamer also confirmed that the project was fully funded, with the company’s recent IPO accounting for a portion of financing.
> 
> Chief Projects Officer Paul La France (in picture below) affirmed that so far, the project was continuing on budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La France holds a picture of Raj Mahal, the structure coming up behind him at the Bollywood theme park. Raj Mahal, an 800-seat theatre, will host live shows every evening and have a 150-member cast.
> 
> The company has appointed several contractors and consultants including Gensler, Forrec, Laing O’Rourke, ARCO General Contracting, Hill International, Samsung C&T and Cumming.
> 
> Dubai Parks and Resorts has also partnered with theme park operator Parques Reunidos to manage its Motiongate and Bollywood Parks, while Merlin Entertainments will manage Legoland Dubai. Luxury Hotels International Lodging, a Marriott company, will oversee the management of Lapita Hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai Parks and Resorts will have a dedicated exit from Sheikh Zayed Road and will have buses and hotel shuttles to help transport visitors.
> 
> In its first full year of operations in 2017, Dubai Parks and Resorts is projected to attract 6.7 million visits, with further growth expected over the following four-year period.
> 
> http://gulfbusiness.com/2014/11/pictures-dubais-mega-theme-park-project-starts-taking-shape/#.VHMuuV7mrgL


----------



## el palmesano

New Dubai Police Academy



HoneyDaddy said:


> There was no info in the news about it (or maybe I missed it), but the construction of the *New Dubai Police Academy* has been underway for quite some time here:
> http://wikimapia.org/#lat=25.131&lon=55.447&z=16
> It's possible to find just a few pictures in Internet though:


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DUBAI CREEK EXTENSION (AKA DUBAI CANAL)



Gabriel900 said:


> Not too shabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SammySix





smussuw said:


>





smussuw said:


> I see its similar to this


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: THE PALM JEBEL ALI





thewolf434 said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> sjrankin


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: VICEROY THE PALM - Hotel, Resort & Residence














Gabriel900 said:


> Guilhem Vellut


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI WORLD CENTRAL



monderk said:


> *Al Maktoum International Airport
> THE MASTERPLAN LAYOUTS*
> 
> The solution takes the form of a modular design consisting of adjacent triple plus-shaped concourses which optimise connectivity and passenger convenience. During the first phase of the development, to be delivered by the early 2020s, two triple plus concourses will beconstructed. Each of these will comprise 100 contact stands, the majority of which will be A380 capable (Code F).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://dubaix.ae/the-airport-of-the-future/the-masterplan-layouts-chapter-2/





monderk said:


> The future of Al Maktoum International Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed from the Al Maktoum International Airport Facebook Account
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el palmesano

^^



THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> the bloom design was much nicer...this is from cityscape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R





jackedi07 said:


> :eek2::eek2:





THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> R


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: AL SUFFOUH/DUBAI MARINA TRAM NETWORK.



getroy said:


> Dubai Tram by D_Snapper, on Flickr
> 
> Dubai tram 010 on test at Dubai Marina. by zed.fitzhume, on Flickr
> 
> Dubai tram on test at Dubai Marina. by zed.fitzhume, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: ABU DHABI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT EXPANSION




Sl6an said:


> *More Pictures* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hotel *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest update on 22nd/Oct/2014
> 
> http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/e6AJUuyg-gIage6zC





Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## Сталин

When will construction of the World Central start? It seems like it's been taking forever to start.


----------



## cilindr0

Palmesano amazzing sum up of the Daubai's works!!!

I'm not sure to understand the thing about World Central, if you mean "The World" islands, you can see the updates here:

http://www.thoe.com/construction-updates

Last picture updates are from October, and seems that this time they are taking it seriously!!








​


----------



## el palmesano

Сталин;119733301 said:


> When will construction of the World Central start? It seems like it's been taking forever to start.


I remember that I read that in 2015


----------



## el palmesano

cilindr0 said:


> Palmesano amazzing sum up of the Daubai's works!!!


----------



## Munwon

el palmesano said:


> MOHAMMED BIN RASHID CITY


In the first picture Burj Khalifa looks biblical


----------



## desertpunk

*Clover Bay*


Clover Bay by DubaiDevelopments, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Vizir Tower*


Vizir Tower by DubaiDevelopments, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!


----------



## cilindr0

A new construction update was published of "Heart of Europe Project" in "The World Islands".

First a render where you can see how it's going to be:

















​

the info published:



> Construction of the batching plant on our logistical island has now started and will start producing concrete by the end of December this will coincide with the arrival of the first full time Barge and tug that arrives in mid-December that will be delivering all the aggregates and sand needed for the production of concrete along with all the other plant and material needs for the project.
> We are just testing the De-watering process that we need on Sweden island for the excavations and construction of the villas that will start as soon as the concrete is available from the batching plant.
> On the far end of St Petersburg island we have started planting programme that we will utilize as a nursery for the trees to acclimatize to the conditions before being transported to the final landscaping positions around the other islands


and pictures:































You can see more pictures in the project's site: http://www.thoe.com/construction-updates


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: AL KHAIL AVENUE



THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> big ads in both papers today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nakheel set to open Al Khail Avenue for lease*
> 
> Staff Report / 17 January 2015
> 
> Located at Nakheel’s Jumeirah Village Triangle community, alongside Dubai’s Al Khail Road, the mall will have 350 shops.
> 
> Dubai — Nakheel is set to launch 1.5 million square feet of shopping, dining and entertainment space at Al Khail Avenue, the latest project in the company’s growing retail portfolio, tomorrow.
> 
> Located at Nakheel’s Jumeirah Village Triangle community, alongside Dubai’s Al Khail Road, the mall will have 350 shops including a supermarket, department stores and speciality outlets, a multi-screen cinema, entertainment zone and a diverse range of cafes and restaurants including al fresco dining.
> 
> Al Khail Avenue, first announced during design stage in August 2014, will be a new destination for visitors and residents across Dubai.
> 
> For leasing opportunities at Al Khail Avenue, visit the Nakheel Sales Centre on Al Sufouh Road, Dubai.
> 
> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...aebusiness_January120.xml&section=uaebusiness
> 
> R


----------



## el palmesano

PIER 8, 40F, 170m












Berliner01 said:


>





Berliner01 said:


> strange that this is not moving at all:


----------



## el palmesano

No. 9 TOWER












Kevan said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

MARINA ARCADE & MADAIN HOTEL, 47F



zwamborn said:


> 2014-12-03 by zwamborn


----------



## el palmesano

WIND TOWERS



DkyDky said:


> Today:


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI CREEK EXTENSION (AKA DUBAI CANAL)



thewolf434 said:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> Dubai Canal: World Trade Centre-Bound Sheikh Zayed Road Diversion Ready
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> *Six lanes in Dubai direction*
> 
> *First stage of diversion opened in October 25. *​The second stage of Sheikh Zayed Road traffic diversion, which will shift six lanes in the direction of Dubai to a temporary 800-meter stretch is likely to be opened soon, as the temporary road looks ready to be used.
> On October 25, the first stage of the diversion was opened, replacing 6 lanes of Sheikh Zayed Road in the direction of Abu Dhabi to a temporary road, stretching from Business Bay to Al Safa Park.
> The empty lanes that had become available would soon make place for traffic diversion in the other direction, freeing six lanes adjacent to Business Bay for the first stage of construction of a bridge that is ultimately to span over Dubai Canal.
> Although RTA said the diversion in the direction of Dubai was to be opened by end-November, this date has been passed and no new date has been announced for the expected start of the shift. However, works were carried out over the past weeks and now look to be near completion.
> When the diversion is opened, traffic heading to Dubai on Sheikh Zayed Road will experience some changes on their route along Business Bay.
> Just after the crossing with Meydan Street the road will bend onto the diversion road, which will extend to Business Bay Metro Station (landside) to be redirected to the regular road.​On the image, the location of the diversion is parallel to the construction site. Traffic coming from Abu Dhabi will be diverted to the other half of the highway a little before the construction site, with a dedicated link provided for traffic coming from Meydan Road.
> 
> As the image illustrates, traffic will be re-directed parallel to Business Bay Metro station (landside), and access to the Business Bay area will be provided here.
> Previous exit routes into the Business Bay area will be closed for the time being. The exit that was previously available at the JW Marriott Marquis Hotel will be closed, and commuters will find the alternative exit a little further down the road, at Al Khaleej al Tejari Street, just before Business Bay Metro Station.​Similarly, entry onto Sheikh Zayed Road from Business Bay area has temporarily been shifted. Whereas the entry road used to be at the roundabout just before the exit towards JW Marriott Marquis Hotel, it will now be at Al Khaleej al Tejari Street.
> 
> The diversion is expected to provide free-flowing traffic along the construction area, as the same number of lanes is maintained. Drawing from the experience of the first diversion on the same road, this seems to be a correct prediction. Although confusion was initially there, the diversion did not cause the expected tailbacks as traffic was smoothly guided through the new route.​






cguria said:


> ::O::::O::::O::


----------



## el palmesano

MURABA RESIDENCE, 9F RES (Palm Jumeirah)



BySmts said:


> *Minimalist style at a maximum price for Al Ghurair debut apartments in Dubai*
> 
> Walking into Ibrahim Al Ghurair’s offices in Downtown Dubai is a similar experience to entering a minimalist show flat.
> 
> Modernist white sofas stand against blank white walls and a sleek kitchen surface devoid of clutter is visible against floor to ceiling windows featuring chrome coloured aluminium finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/business/the-life/minimalist-style-at-a-maximum-price-for-al-ghurair-debut-apartments-in-dubai
> 
> Video:
> 
> 108117430
> 
> Images:


----------



## el palmesano

THE ROYAL ATLANTIS RESORT, RES+HOTEL, 45F (Palm Jumeirah)



Þróndeimr said:


> Some high resolution renderings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by Vyonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by Vyonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by MIR


----------



## cilindr0

Gran recopilatorio! Gracias!


----------



## b.morgan21445

Hopefully going to Dubai in the Autumn. Cant wait to see all this new buildings especially on the palm


----------



## el palmesano

> *Which nationality tops list of property buyers in Dubai?*
> 
> _*Indians bought property worth Dh18.123 billion in 2014*_
> By Parag Deulgaonkar
> Published Tuesday, January 20, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians continue to top the list of expatriate property buyers in Dubai, but UAE nationals take the top spot in the investors’ list, according to Dubai Land Department (DLD).
> 
> Data analysed by Emirates 24/7 reveals that total investment by Indians in the realty market increased marginally to Dh18.123 billion from Dh18 billion in 2013.
> 
> *Britons, who had invested Dh10.4 billion in 2013, saw their investments decline to Dh9.318 billion, taking the second position on the expat buyer list, with Pakistanis coming third on the list with property purchases worth Dh7.588 billion (Dh8.6 billion in 2013).*
> 
> The total value of non-Arab investment in Dubai’s real estate market was Dh64 billion through 29,098 transactions compared to over Dh69 billion in 2013.
> 
> Iranians and Canadians invested Dh4.5 billion and Dh3.157 billion respectively in 2014. No comparative data for the previous year was available.
> 
> Citizens of Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) states bought property worth Dh32 billion through 7,186 investors in 2014.
> 
> Emiratis invested Dh22.771 billion, registering 4,452 transactions, while Saudis came second with 1,745 transaction worth Dh5.207 billion. They were followed by Kuwaitis who made 426 transactions of Dh1.271 billion; Qataris with 221 transaction of Dh1.969 billion, and Bahrainis with 187 transaction of Dh483. Investors from Oman put in Dh613 million in 119 transactions.
> Arab investors registered a total of 5,431 transactions worth over Dh12 billion. Jordanians ranked No.1 with 1,028 transactions of Dh2.513 billion. They were followed by Egyptians with 874 transaction of Dh1.768 billion, followed by Lebanese with 785 transaction of Dh2.068 billion. Iraqis came in the fourth place with 650 transactions of Dh1.631 billion.
> 
> There are more than 140 nationalities investing in the property market here, with total real estate transactions amounting to Dh218 billionn in 2014.
> 
> “The Dubai real estate market proves that it is the ideal investment location in the Middle East and it is also competing with top investment cities in Asia and Europe,” said DLD Director-General Sultan Butti Bin Merjen.


http://www.emirates247.com/property...-property-buyers-in-dubai-2015-01-20-1.577366


----------



## joshgarcia

Very nice


----------



## ThatOneGuy

el palmesano said:


> THE ROYAL ATLANTIS RESORT, RES+HOTEL, 45F (Palm Jumeirah)


Awesome building! Nice use of plot size without turning into a wall.


----------



## el palmesano

CITY SEASONS 16F, Hotel (BUR DUBAI)



Gabriel900 said:


> stephanr71


----------



## el palmesano

EMIRATES NBD, 21F Com (DEIRA)












Gabriel900 said:


> stefanr71


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: MASHREQBANK HQ, 32F Com, 151m (DBD)












aade said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Dubai Skyscraper said:


> You are right with your guess, it seems to be the Financial Center Road indeed. However the plot is not in the same 'row' as Fountain Views but directly behind.
> 
> dubai4 by DubaiSkyscraper, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

The 118 TOWER, 46F, Res (DBD)



Berliner01 said:


> can only give you a close shot on the board:


----------



## el palmesano

Modern Art Museum and Opera House District (DBD)



gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: JUMA AL MAJID TOWER, 45F Res (SZR)












zwamborn said:


> 2014-12-03 by zwamborn


----------



## el palmesano

PIER 8, 40F, 170m Res













Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

ESCAN MARINA TOWER , 32F Res



Berliner01 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: WEST AVENUE, 33F, Res



True Blue said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

CRYSTAL TOWERS DUBAI MARINA, 36F+31F Mixed Use, ??m





















Gabriel900 said:


> *Took those today myself ... Cladding has commenced*


----------



## el palmesano

MARINA ARCADE & MADAIN HOTEL, 47F












Gabriel900 said:


> Buzzing with activity ... taken by me today


----------



## el palmesano

HAMENI, 30F, Res (JVC)



Propsearch_ae said:


> January 27th 2015:


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DEIRA ISLANDS





thewolf434 said:


> Night Souq To Transform Deira Into Tourist Magnet
> 
> 
> Attraction will be located on upcoming Deira Islands, connected by bridges to mainland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Souk will stretch almost 2km on upcoming Deira Islands.
> 
> Dubai: Hot on the heels of the full leasing of Nakheel’s new Night Souq at Deira Islands, the developer has issued a tender for the construction works, a spokesperson said.
> 
> The Night Souq at Deira Islands – home to 5,300 shops and nearly 100 restaurants – was fully leased last month, with hundreds of local businesspersons making a dash for units at the new attraction.
> 
> The project will stretch almost 2km along Deira Island’s waterfront, offering visitors quayside cafes and restaurants.
> 
> Nakheel describes it as a modern twist on the souq, a traditional Arabic marketplace. The Night Souq will join a list of attractions on Deira Islands, a development coming up near the Dubai shoreline.
> 
> Food and beverage outlets will be located to the front of the island, with the back portion taken up by a host of retailers. It will be easily accessible by road via bridges and by water, and be within walking distance of hotels, residences and the Deira Islands Mall, Nakheel’s other major retail project at the islands.
> 
> A Nakheel official had earlier said the Night Souq will transform the Deira district into a hub for tourism, retail and entertainment. Deira is the original trading heart of the city, where buyers and sellers from all over the world converge for business.
> 
> Deira Islands is a four-island waterfront city master planned by Nakheel that will add 40 km, including 21 km of beachfront, to Dubai’s coastline and pave the way for the development of hundreds of new hotels, serviced apartments, mixed-use buildings and residential waterside projects.
> 
> Nakheel itself is developing a significant amount of the 4.5 million-square-metre south island – home of the Night Souq – by creating a unique creekside destination, easily accessible from the mainland by bridges and by water via abras. Attractions will include Deira Islands Mall, a 250-room hotel; an amphitheatre for 30,000 people; and a marina that can accommodate large yachts.
> 
> All four islands will feature hotels, resorts and residential, commercial and retail units. Nakheel will master plan and complete infrastructure work ready for third party development on each island. The developer also plans to build five hotels of its own at Deira Islands.​






gevorika78 said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> Di Farah


----------



## pakboy

So it seems like Dubai is back on track and BOOMING again.

Just a request, can you put in locations under every project when you guys post them, thanks


----------



## propertygyaan

Please suggest me any new good under construction project Developer : Azizi, Damac and Sobha


----------



## el palmesano

> *Phase two of $4bn Sobha Hartland to start in Q2*
> 
> by Michael Fahy on Feb 5, 2015
> 
> 
> Developer Sobha Group has announced that it will begin the second phase of its $4bn Sobha Hartland scheme in the second quarter of 2015 when it breaks ground on the first villas and apartments, as well as starting infrastructure work.
> 
> The company, which is owned by Indian property magnate PNC Menon, said that tenders for roads and utilities have already been floated and bids from contractors have been received.
> 
> The firm is carrying out most of the construction work on the site through its own contracting business.
> 
> The site will eventually include 282 four-, five- and six-bed villas, 18 low-rise, three mid-rise and nine high-rise apartment blocks, as well as a 150,000m² community centre, three hotels, a spa, two mixed-use towers, two schools, three mosques and a clubhouse. These will be delivered in phases beginning in the first quarter of 2017.
> 
> The first of the schools, Sobha International Academy, represents the first phase of site works and will be completed by September.
> 
> The company said that it is also in the process of opening five international sales offices in London, Singapore, Riyadh, Doha and Kuwait City to target investors.
> 
> Vice-chairman Ajay Rajendran said: "We strongly believe that the economic fundamentals for Dubai are stronger than ever and, therefore, the initiative to open overseas sales offices strengthens our commitment to Dubai’s longer term real estate growth.”


http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-32467-phase-two-of-4bn-sobha-hartland-to-start-in-q2/


----------



## gdipasqu

*Dream Island - Dubai*

*Dream Island*

*World's first man-made island solely devoted to partying to be built in Dubai Featuring two "mega clubs", 4 beach clubs & 100 restaurants*


Man made island will be able to host 20,000 revellers in one go
Party-goers will not need personal licence to drink alcohol like in Dubai
It will have five hotels and be open to visitors and other island residents
'New Ibiza' promises to be dedicated solely to partying

A man-made party island set to rival Ibiza is being planned to attract revellers to the Arabian Gulf.
Dream Island will be able to host around 20,000 partygoers with two 'mega clubs', four beach clubs, five hotels and 100 restaurants.
The island will be in Ras Al Khaimah, which is only a 40-minute drive from Dubai, once construction is completed.









_New Ibiza: An artist's impression of the planned Dubai party island ' Dream Island' where alcohol will be freely available_


But unlike Dubai where a personal licence is needed to drink alcohol, booze will flow freely on the island.
Sales and marketing director George Saad said: 'We're trying to make it the new Ibiza - a mini Ibiza dedicated solely to partying.


'People will be able to come here, stay in the hotel party at clubs on the beach, anything in the world you can do.
'And we are trying to attract festivals to come here - like Burning Man.'









_Plans: The initial designs for Al Marjan including 'Dream Island' which developers hope will rival Ibiza and attract revellers to the Arabian Gulf
_









_Expanding: The plans for the party island are on show alongside other building projects planned across the region at the Dubai Property show
_






The developers of the third of four islands that make up Al Marjan are looking to attract £3.2billion of investment.
The party town is on show and seeking British investors at the Dubai Property Show, in Kensington Olympia, this weekend.
The show was launched on Friday by UAE royalty Sheikh Mohmmed bin Maktoum Al Maktoum. 

















_Original: Ibiza has been popular with partygoers for years but the new 'Dream Island' planned in the UAE is promising to rival the Spanish resort
_
The 4 million square foot island will feature no homes and will only be open to visitors and residents of the neighbouring islands.
The island was built in 2013 and development to make it into a clubber's paradise is expect to be finished by 2018.
The four islands of Al Marjan stretch nearly three miles out into the sea and cover an area of 2.7 million square metres. 




Have you already heard something about this project ?




Sources:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2973382/Pictured-World-s-man-island-solely-devoted-partying-built-Dubai-featuring-two-mega-clubs-four-beach-clubs-100-restaurants.html#ixzz3U6GKZcpW
http://www.konbini.com/fr/inspiration-2/nouvel-ibiza-construction-dubai/


----------



## brainsound

^^
Look at this: Wikimapia


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ What a beautiful video...!


----------



## cilindr0

March construction updates in *Heart of Europe* in *The World Islands*:








http://www.thoe.com/construction-updates/pics/construction-update-thoe/march-2015



> De-watering & Sheet Piling
> Having carried out extensive due diligence and a thorough prequalification process with different companies, we are happy to announce that we will be entering into a contractual agreement with two respected and renowned contractors who specialise in dewatering and sheet piling within the GCC region.
> 
> Our construction team have already conducted a series of dewatering tests to examine and analyse the behaviour of the sea water table and the movements of tides, prior to commencing open excavation which is due to start soon.
> 
> This is a promising step forward prior to laying the foundations for our Sweden Island villas.
> 
> Logistics & Workforce Facilities
> Monaco Island is currently serving as a temporary logistics and workforce camp during the construction period of The Heart of Europe. This means that everything can be managed onsite, which will ensure smooth logistics and project progress. With this in mind, Monaco will be the last of the six islands to be developed.
> 
> We have now successfully completed the installation of our concrete batching plant which is currently undergoing testing, commissioning and calibration reviews. We are also establishing the first phase of our workforce accommodation which will cater to up to 400 workers once complete. We will ensure that the accommodation will include the necessary environment friendly utility services such as water and electricity as well as the treatment of waste water.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Glad to see there is still some work on those islands. Hopefully they will remain for a long time.

Also, is there any more progress on the Dubai Frame? That's the most interesting project here for me at the moment.


----------



## Dnai

Sorry i need to quick reach 10 posts.


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: DOWNTOWN VIEWS, 55F, 200m+ (DBD)



DubaiM said:


> *The renders:*





DubaiBlue said:


> Pictures taken this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn more about the project launch


----------



## desertpunk

*Dubai Eye construction*


Dubai Eye Ferris Wheel Construction | Bluewaters Island | Dubai by nah95, on Flickr


----------



## erkantang

When is the completion date?


----------



## Eroha

*Who knows the exact coordinates of Water Discus Hotel or it is possible to look through the space program through Google Map ???????????*


----------



## towerpower123

desertpunk said:


> *Dubai Eye construction*
> 
> 
> Dubai Eye Ferris Wheel Construction | Bluewaters Island | Dubai by nah95, on Flickr


How big is that crane?!


----------



## Eroha

*UAE companies in race to build second tallest tower in Dubai.*

Trend of building 'megatall' towers — more than 600 metres high – likely to increase. Dubai is home to the iconic 828-metre high Burj Khalifa, the world’s tallest tower, but companies here are now vying to claim second place on the list of tallest towers in the emirate. RP Global, the latest to enter the property development arena, has announced plans to build RP One, which it claims will be the second tallest tower in Dubai. “The mixed-use tower will be unveiled in the second half of this year. This Dh4-billion development is situated right behind the Business Bay Metro Station on Sheikh Zayed Road and will further define the Dubai city skyline,” company Chairman Dr Ravi Pillai told Emirates 24|7. “We have studied the market carefully and deliberately and decided to build the tower as a mixed-use project based on this study,” he said. Meydan Group had announced plans for a 100-plus storey Entisar Tower on Sheikh Zayed Road, located close to Radisson Royal Hotel in 2013, claiming the right to be the second tallest tower in the emirate. In an advert published in a local English daily, the company said, “The tower is now rising”, with the company website stating it will have two-storey sky villas, an indoor 0.20 kilometre running track, two regulation size indoor tennis courts, etc. Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC) is another company in the race to build the second tallest tower. It announced it plans for Burj 2020 in 2013, stating, it will be the world’s tallest commercial tower. The height of the tower has not been disclosed to date, but it is not going to be as tall as Burj Khalifa. The company had said earlier that it expects to break ground this year. In a report, UK-based EC Harris said that within the next decade — the trend of building 'megatall' towers — those which reach more than 600 metres high – is likely to increase, particularly in the Middle East. The Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat data also reveals there are only 11 towers in the world, which are constructed with over 100 floors. Currently, Dubai has 917 high-rises and 465 skyscrapers, states Emporis, which collates data on building worldwide.










*http://www.emirates247.com/business...nd-tallest-tower-in-dubai-2015-05-19-1.591122*


----------



## cilindr0

Do we have more news about Dubai Projects?


----------



## gdipasqu

Nothing :madwife::madwife::madwife: SERIOUSLY ???hno:hno:


----------



## Eroha

*Dubai reveals plans for 3D-printed 'Museum of the Future'.*

The vice president and prime minister of the United Arab Emirates, Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, unveiled his vision on Twitter for Dubai's next architectural ambition: the Museum of the Future. As the name suggests, the building will be bold and imaginative, pushing the boundaries of architecture and design. Museum of the Future, Dubai, Dubai Museum of the Future, Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Dubai architecture The $136-million attraction, scheduled to open in 2017, will be a high-tech showpiece of technological advancements. The UAE leader said the museum will be “a destination for the best and brightest inventors and entrepreneurs.” The football-shaped structure with a hole in the steel will center on a holographic billboard and feature exhibits on different areas of innovation from education to healthcare. Large components of the building will even be 3D printed for the cause. The motto for the building is “See the future, create the future.” It strives to unite inventors, designers, and researchers for collaboration on technologies, including automobiles, robotics, genetics, and more. Museum of the Future, Dubai, Dubai Museum of the Future, Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Dubai architecture. The Museum of the Future is the latest in a burst of superlative projects from the UAE capital, which range from plans to erect the world’s tallest twin towers to designs for an Aladdin-inspired city in the oldest section of Dubai to the world’s largest shopping mall slated to debut at Expo 2020. The museum will stand adjacent to the Emirates Towers on Sheikh Zayed Road. The architect has not yet been announced.



















































*http://inhabitat.com/dubai-reveals-plans-for-a-high-tech-museum-of-the-future/*


----------



## Eroha

*Could Dubai build an underwater tennis court?*

From the department of “no, really, this is an actual thing human beings have discussed,” Dubai could (but won’t) be getting underwater tennis courts with hopes of one day hosting a tennis Grand Slam on them. This completely inane innovative idea was presented by Polish architect Krysztof Kotala, who has a laundry-list of degrees that show you he means business when he says he wants to put a giant piece of glass overtop seven different tennis courts that would sit at the bottom of the Persian Gulf, in between the Burj al Arab (the world’s only seven-star hotel) and the Palm Jumeirah islands (yes, the artificial islands you’re thinking of). Fish would swim above, which could provide for some interesting metaphors if, say, Serena Williams was playing Maria Sharapova and fans got sight of a shark devouring a minnow both on court and in the seas above. But, come on, this isn’t happening because it’s not practical, it would cost billions and because it’s not practical. First of all, the Grand Slam thing isn’t going to happen because, despite recent calls to move the Australian Open to China or one of the rich countries of the United Arab Emirates, that major isn’t going anywhere. And seven courts aren’t nearly enough to handle the amount of matches that take place during the first week of a Slam. And, of yeah, no one is going to build a tennis court underwater, no matter how awesome it sounds. I get that Dubai and Abu Dhabi are having a luxury arms race to see who can waste their oil money faster, but this proposal (which currently has zero investors) is ridiculous, even for them.



















*http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/05/underwater-tennis-court-dubai*


----------



## Atmosphere

It sounds super cool, but that would be some engineering feat to create a glass roof that big underwater without getting leaks.


----------



## gdipasqu

Thanks Eroha for the great news


----------



## cilindr0

From UAE forums, the next biggest Ferris Wheel of the World:




Al0n said:


> A very befitting and blessed day for all 4 legs up.


----------



## ZZ-II

The Eye will be 210m tall or am i wrong?



Eroha said:


> *Could Dubai build an underwater tennis court?*
> 
> From the department of “no, really, this is an actual thing human beings have discussed,” Dubai could (but won’t) be getting underwater tennis courts with hopes of one day hosting a tennis Grand Slam on them. This completely inane innovative idea was presented by Polish architect Krysztof Kotala, who has a laundry-list of degrees that show you he means business when he says he wants to put a giant piece of glass overtop seven different tennis courts that would sit at the bottom of the Persian Gulf, in between the Burj al Arab (the world’s only seven-star hotel) and the Palm Jumeirah islands (yes, the artificial islands you’re thinking of). Fish would swim above, which could provide for some interesting metaphors if, say, Serena Williams was playing Maria Sharapova and fans got sight of a shark devouring a minnow both on court and in the seas above. But, come on, this isn’t happening because it’s not practical, it would cost billions and because it’s not practical. First of all, the Grand Slam thing isn’t going to happen because, despite recent calls to move the Australian Open to China or one of the rich countries of the United Arab Emirates, that major isn’t going anywhere. And seven courts aren’t nearly enough to handle the amount of matches that take place during the first week of a Slam. And, of yeah, no one is going to build a tennis court underwater, no matter how awesome it sounds. I get that Dubai and Abu Dhabi are having a luxury arms race to see who can waste their oil money faster, but this proposal (which currently has zero investors) is ridiculous, even for them.
> 
> 
> *http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/05/underwater-tennis-court-dubai*


Now THAT would be AWESOME! :cheers:

At least the shown pics look very impressive!


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORK: ARABTEC's P17, 81F Mixed Use, 379m



Propsearch_ae said:


> This was taken the other day:





BySmts said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

PREP.: PARAMOUNT TOWER HOTEL AND RESIDENCES, 65F, 250m+, Res+Hotel (SZR)



AltinD said:


> From the brochure:





AltinD said:


>





Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Counting 63 floors + podium which can not be seen in that render. Awesome nonetheless! Edit: Apparently there is no podium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.damacproperties.com/en/p...dence-overlooking-sheikh-zayed-road-location/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, this is the plot? This tiny little piece of land next to the substation? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*: From the second render that also shows the location, we can assume this tower will be about as tall as Millenum Tower (285m) :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORK: ENTISAR TOWER, 520m, 111F Mixed Use (SZR)





































http://locoseanbo2.s3.amazonaws.com...527163e0f0643d00020002f7/files/Entisar_06.jpg



BySmts said:


> Some pictures from their website:
> 
> http://www.entisar.ae
> 
> *Lobby & Retail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fitness Centre & Spa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Furnished Apartments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a video:
> 
> http://www.entisar.ae/video/
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: Modern Art Museum and Opera House District (DBD)













Dubai Freak said:


> Site photo from May 2015 . . . .


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C.: The ADDRESS - THE BLVD, 72F Hotel, 370m (DBD)












Burj Khalifa fan said:


>





gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DUBAI MALL EXTENSION



Emarati2009 said:


> http://www.albayan.ae/economy/local-market/2015-06-27-1.2404041


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: THE OPUS, 22F Com












gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

BUSINESS BAY



dreamax00 said:


> If only the Dancing Towers were here !





The-King said:


> from the Gulf News facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/GulfNews.U...3017562431177/921846747881584/?type=1&theater
> 
> :cheers::cheers:





DubaiM said:


> You can see many towers U/C here, so I didn't want to spam all the Business Bay threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/alanah_95/18948902869/sizes/h/


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: CHAMPIONS TOWER 3, 15F Res (Sports City)



DubaiBlue said:


> Source: Lookup.ae


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: CANAL RESIDENCE WEST, 12F-20F Res (5 towers) (Sports City)



martin_at_gbc said:


> Some Canal Residence West goodness.. :cheers:
> 
> I will try to go in one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st floor shop


----------



## cilindr0

Lots of thanks Palmesano for the updates!!

Here something:

*Museum of the Future to Get Appropriate Main Office: World’s First 3D-Printed Work Hub*










http://www.psfk.com/2015/07/first-3d-printed-office-dubai-museum-of-the-future.html

And also:

*The Heart of Europe (islands from the World archipiealago) web has been updated!! *

http://www.thoe.com/

With construction updates also and more information about the german villas!


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

^^

The renders:


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

DOWNTOWN DUBAI




DubaiM said:


> Many projects visible here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20010847628/sizes/k/





DubaiM said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19377995084/sizes/k/


----------



## el palmesano

CITY WALK DUBAI (Al Wasl)



gevorika78 said:


> This place is going to be very special


----------



## el palmesano

^^



gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Gabriel900 said:


> Not the latest but still more recent than the last update! taken on 31 of March
> What is really remarkable is the part adjacent to already completed Citywalk, where it appears nearing completion :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitix524


----------



## el palmesano

Modern Art Museum and Opera House District (DBD)



gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

AL HABTOOR CITY - RESIDENTIAL TOWERS, 2 x 75F, 52F Res (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

UPPER CREST, 44F, Hotel Apartments (DBD)



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

JUMA AL MAJID TOWER, 45F Res (SZR)













Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

MON REVE, 16F, Res (DBD)












The-King said:


> this building is called "*Mon Reve*" by Credo Investments
> 
> information found at: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=25.194059&lon=55.282989&z=19&m=b&show=/31425611/it/Unknow-Tower
> 
> additional renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.w2realestate.com/#






Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

FORTE, 75F+, 300m+ (DBD)THE DISTINCTION, 53F Hotel, 195m (DBD)



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: RP HEIGHTS, 47F Res



aade said:


> RP HEIGHTS, 47F Res
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/rp-global-build-dubai-s-second-tallest-tower-591711.html#.VUjJ5fntk0F


----------



## el palmesano

The 118 TOWER, 46F, Res (DBD)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

ROVE HOTEL, 17F (DBD)












gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - FOUNTAIN VIEWS




Gabriel900 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEaomcRESR3tBQDs3O8TPEQ


----------



## el palmesano

MADA RESIDENCES, 41F Res, ???m (DBD)



The-King said:


> *Mada Residence*
> 
> When sense meets sensibility, a home is made in Mada Residences.
> 
> Taking the concept of Livability to actual living breathing spaces, Mada Residences are a selection of 1, 2, 3 and 4-Bedroom apartments located in Downtown Dubai.
> 
> Each apartment has been crafted with family-centric livability for those who love their spacious spaces. With floor to ceiling glass, balconies in every apartment and well thought-out amenities designed in a way that elevates the usability of space and achieves enduring value.
> 
> The intelligent use of space becomes evident from the moment you enter the reception, all the way to the apartments, where every bedroom comes with an en suite bathroom. Spacious walk-in closets and balconies are core features and benefits resulting from adhering to the concept of Livability.
> 
> Mada Residences bring individuals and families the finest that comfort has to offer.
> 
> Source: http://www.mada-residences.ae/discover-mada-residences.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=25.194102&lon=55.284973&z=18&m=b
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

RP HEIGHTS, 47F Res



aade said:


> RP HEIGHTS, 47F Res
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/rp-global-build-dubai-s-second-tallest-tower-591711.html#.VUjJ5fntk0F


----------



## el palmesano

THE DISTINCTION, 53F Hotel, 195m (DBD)



Dubai Skyscraper said:


> http://www.damacproperties.com/en/project/the-distinction/


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: AL BATHA TOWER, 47F RES (SZR)


----------



## el palmesano

BURJ VISTA, 65F + 20F Res (DBD)



gevorika78 said:


>





Berliner01 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

JARVIS CORP. LIMITED BUILDING, 25F HOTEL (DBD)












robert_dk said:


> Here is more clear photos I took in the morning which says the building is Five Star Hotel.
> 
> The floor count it also around 20 (3B+G+M+2P+SF+18+SF+RF)






Silent Observer said:


> Where is it located? Is it the plot right behind The Address Downtown (seen from BK)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dAz & Linz


----------



## el palmesano

VIDA RESIDENCE, RES 60F (DBD)













Philip Marlowe said:


> IMG_8567 by Peter Anagnostou, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

UPPER CREST, 44F, Hotel Apartments (DBD)



Gabriel900 said:


> Almost competed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## el palmesano

The St. Regis Hotel Dubai 



Emarati2009 said:


> *The St. Regis Hotel Dubai*


----------



## el palmesano

CITY WALK DUBAI (Al Wasl)

*September*



Gabriel900 said:


> From a different angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zicarlo van Aalderen


*October *



Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


*November *



gevorika78 said:


> Trees coming up


----------



## el palmesano

Modern Art Museum and Opera House District (DBD)



gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

SILVER BAY, 18F Com












Propsearch_ae said:


> From the other day:


----------



## el palmesano

POLARIS, 34F Res+Com, 150m












Propsearch_ae said:


> From the other day:


----------



## el palmesano

LILLIAN TOWER, 30F Res+Com





















Propsearch_ae said:


> From the other day:


----------



## el palmesano

PRIVE, 30F Hotel, (BB)













Dubai Skyscraper said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DAMAC TOWERS by PARAMOUNT












Gabriel900 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEaomcRESR3tBQDs3O8TPEQ


----------



## el palmesano

BAY'S EDGE, 22F RES













Dubai Skyscraper said:


> I think now it's safe to say it's topped out  And look at that cladding, magnificent...!
> 
> http://www.damacproperties.com/en/project/bays-edge/


----------



## el palmesano

VOLANTE, 149m, 35F Res



Propsearch_ae said:


> From the other day:


----------



## el palmesano

AL KHAILI TOWER, 22F Mixed Use












Propsearch_ae said:


> From the other day:


----------



## el palmesano

ESCAN MARINA TOWER , 32F Res












DkyDky said:


> No news, but another pic from today:


----------



## el palmesano

THE RESIDENCES AT MARINA GATE, 50F+50F+50F Res












GigaMega said:


> 27 January 2016 (photo quality not the best = iPhone):
> 
> For the last few weeks, one central level has been added each Saturday/Sunday night. Not this week though. They're still working at preparing both the central part and the podium facing Spinneys. Lifts are now in operation. Last listed level is P6.


----------



## el palmesano

MARINA ARCADE & MADAIN HOTEL, 47F












GigaMega said:


> 27 January 2016:
> 
> Floor count listed at 39, but there are about two more than that.


----------



## el palmesano

CONTINENTAL TOWER, 138m, 31F Hotel ‎(NEXT TO BAY CENTRAL)












Berliner01 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

VICEROY DUBAI JUMEIRAH VILLAGE, 60F Res + Hotel, 266m (JVC)

the location:

https://www.google.es/maps/search/V...AGE,/@25.054101,55.2059878,271m/data=!3m1!1e3







































dreamax00 said:


> CONSTRUCTION UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://meconstructionnews.com/photo...roy-dubai-jumeirah-village-under-construction


----------



## Munwon

never heard of Viceroy. Looks beautiful!


----------



## el palmesano

COMPLETED: BINGHATTI APARTMENTS, 12F (DSO)












Gabriel900 said:


> Completed :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

THE POINTE MALL (Palm Jumeirah)



Gabriel900 said:


> Nakheel is taking forever with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/picturecorrect/


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: STELLA MARIS TOWER, 50F Res












DkyDky said:


> Friday work:


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: ENDB HOTEL APARTMENTS (Business Bay)



Gabriel900 said:


> Situated in the neighbourhood of Business Bay, Dubai, United Arab Emirates, ENBD Hotel Apartments is a Hospitality building. The owner, Emirates NBD assigned DAR Consult to do the services of Architectural Design.
> 
> Plots B01.042 & B01.043: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.191641&lon=55.287479&z=18&m=b
> 
> Not much info on this one but this plot lacks a thread anw we will see where this project goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://b83.7f5.myftpupload.com/?timeline=enbd-hotel-apartments


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: THE ATRIA, 2X30F, Mixed Use





















Gabriel900 said:


> 31 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deyaar.ae/en/PropertyDev...NeWRe7g==&gid=P3jx9bmrHWGWwohnlVMymg==&mid=33


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: FLAME TOWERS, 350m, 66F Res+Com





















Gabriel900 said:


> I am sorry to dissapoint you DS and DM But it looks like they heard you and now they are back ... a pic of this month shows digging happening on site by comparing
> it to google earth or any previous pics of Business Bay :lol: I know how much both of you love these twins :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axel


----------



## el palmesano

proposal for the Business Bay Island




Gabriel900 said:


> Yet another proposal for the Business Bay Island  and not a bad one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.studioi.ae/new-gallery


----------



## el palmesano

Downtown Retail Promenade



Gabriel900 said:


> Wondering what's Emaar next retail plan once Dubai Mall extension is done? And are you wondering what's is gonna happen to the promenade between Opera House and Dubai Mall!? Wonder no more I present to you: *Downtown Retail Promenade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the foot of the world's tallest building and adjacent to one of the world's largest malls, the Downtown Retail Promenade is a popular destination for tourists and residents alike. This vast yet chic esplanade overlooks the Dubai Fountain and takes its design inspiration from the sense of openness and freedom that this celebrated body of water conveys.
> 
> - Read more at: http://www.dewan-architects.com/work-retail-downtownretail.html#sthash.CAgRrcTZ.dpuf


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: ADVENTZ TOWER, ~315m, 71F Res (DBD)



Gabriel900 said:


> LOCATION
> Downtown, Dubai, UAE
> CLIENT
> Green Tree Property Management LLC
> ARCHITECT
> LW Design Group
> COMPLETION
> 2018
> 
> Roof Height: 294.3m
> Architectural Height: 315.30m
> 
> Our building services engineers are delivering the MEP design for the 71-storey Adventz residential tower in Downtown Dubai.
> The tower will provide two-, three- and four-bed high specification apartments, with two basement levels below. The brief calls for a high level of Smart Homes services integration and easy owner operational control.
> 
> All the apartments are designed to penthouse standard — with balconies, gardens and swimming pools. The idea is to building ‘villas in the sky’. This calls for a highly integrated services design, and the pool and garden support systems are to be housed within balcony structures. Building information modelling (BIM) is enabling the delivery of this challenging project.
> 
> Concerning location my guess that this tower will be located here: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.192833&lon=55.283504&z=19&m=b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.worldarchitecturefestival.com/webform_submission/6121
> http://www.wme-ae.com/adventz-residential-tower/


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: BLVD CRESCENT, 40F + 22F Res (DBD)












DubaiDunk said:


> Construction seems to be gathering pace on the site now.
> 
> Photo just taken.


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C.: The 118 TOWER, 212m, 46F, Res (DBD)












Berliner01 said:


>


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

elliot42 said:


> there's an awful lot of green in those renderings it seems like.


They plan on paining the desert sand greed in the near future. So its all good. kay:


----------



## erbse

*NEW TALLEST FOR DUBAI?*

So no one feels like posting this here? Is it _that_ unrealistic? 
Well, they're proposing this will start construction soon even!

*Iconic Tower (at Dubai Creek) | 800m+ (1000m+?) | 2625ft+ | ??? fl | Pro*























































Translated from Arabic:

- His Highness Mohammed bin Rashid describes the new tower's unique architectural masterpiece as equally great and glorious to Burj Khalifa tower and the famous "Eiffel" Tower and will rival them.

*- "masterpiece" Tower would be a monument and tourist and cultural landmark and construction will start within months and its height will be known after completion and official opening of it*

- The Tower is designed by the architect *Calatrava*

- Tower will be developed by *Emaar*

Name might be "Masterpiece" or "Iconic" or something.

http://gulfnews.com/business/proper...oth-islamic-and-modern-architecture-1.1667064
https://twitter.com/emaardubai
https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice

Location is within the Dubai Creek but the exact location is still unknown.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Dubai needed an iconic observation tower, it's own "CN Tower"--can't ask for anything more than this, especially if it's taller than the Burj.^^



el palmesano said:


> APPROVED: ADVENTZ TOWER, ~315m, 71F Res (DBD)


Nice big balconies.


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: MARQUISE SQUARE, +30F, Res











151149815


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: HSBC HEADQUARTERS, 20F (DBD)



Gabriel900 said:


> HSBC is to further raise its profile in the UAE with the construction of a US$250 million headquarters in Dubai’s Downtown area as it prepares to move its Middle East business from the Channel Island of Jersey to the emirate later this year.
> 
> The 20-storey building will be sited on Emaar Square, next to the headquarters of Standard Chartered.
> 
> The new HSBC building will be significantly taller than those of its rivals.
> 
> Work will begin soon on the 320,000-square-foot premises, and HSBC hopes to take up occupancy in 2018. When it does, it will mean the bank vacating its existing HQ in the historic Bur Dubai building by Dubai Creek, which has been a centre of banking in the Arabian Gulf for six decades.
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/business/...s-marks-start-of-an-era-for-dubais-financiers
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.202126&lon=55.273311&z=18&m=b





victor del rey said:


> Here?


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: Modern Art Museum and Opera House District (DBD)













Emarati2009 said:


> by: Robert Scott


----------



## el palmesano

PREP: ICD BROOKFIELD PLACE, 290m+, 50F, COM+HOTEL (DIFC)



Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: FALCON CITY OF WONDERS



Gabriel900 said:


> *Taaj Arabia works start in 2016, completion before Dubai Expo 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai’s Taaj Arabia, inspired by India’s Taj Mahal, is expected to break ground in 2016 and will be ready as a tourist destination ahead of the emirate hosting the mega Expo 2020 event, a senior executive with Link Global Group, the developer, told Emirates24|7.
> 
> Spread over 20 acres of land in Falcon City of Wonders in Dubailand, the revised Taaj Arabia, a 5-star hotel, will have between 400 and 450 keys, 300 residential and serviced apartments, retail shops, boutique arcade, and an indoor banqueting facility having a capacity of over 2,000 people.
> 
> “It is will be a biggest and the best wedding destination in the region. Besides the variety of suites and rooms, we have one of the largest banqueting facilities in the city. The hall will be have an indoor capacity of over 2,000 people, besides it will also extend to the outdoor,” AlSalman added.
> 
> In fact, Taaj Arabia in Dubai, will have a moonlight glow, using lighting techniques, that will make it visible from faraway and as instantly recognized as a global icon.
> 
> “We want people to see us from different places of Dubai and so the Taaj will have a moonlight glow,” Falah asserted.
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...on-before-dubai-expo-2020-2015-12-29-1.615337


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: VICEROY DUBAI JUMEIRAH VILLAGE, 65F Res + Hotel, 300m+ (JVC)












Gabriel900 said:


> :siren::siren::siren::siren:
> 
> This one is a *supertall *guys!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://emiratestenders.com/SearchResult.asp
> 
> Guys plz don't create a thread for it on the international forum since there is one on the skyscrapers one and now I requested it to be moved to supertalls U/C section
> 
> Construction update: (recent but exact date unknown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.justproperty.com/en/buy/2-bedroom-for-sale-in-viceroy-dubai-jumeirah-village-635693/


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C.: CRYSTAL TOWERS DUBAI MARINA, 36F+31F Mixed Use, ??m



DkyDky said:


> Today:


----------



## cilindr0

Interesting projects!



el palmesano said:


> APPROVED: HSBC HEADQUARTERS, 20F (DBD)


One question. When they build something on a Parking lot. They are compensating it somehow? underground parking or something?


----------



## ZZ-II

el palmesano said:


> APPROVED: ADVENTZ TOWER, ~315m, 71F Res (DBD)


That's a great project! Build it :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like this 'Viceroy Dubai.'


----------



## el palmesano

Aykon city


----------



## cilindr0

*AL BERWAZ TOWER AKA DUBAI FRAME, 150M (ZABEEL PARK)*



Gabriel900 said:


> by ronnie o'sullivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Houf


----------



## tateyb

DAMAC Properties Launches Six-Tower Mixed Use Complex



> Emirati developer DAMAC Properties has announced a new $2 billion complex set to rise at the corner of Sheikh Zayed Road and Al Meydan Street in Dubai. Marketed as the first project to materialize on the banks of the under-construction Dubai Water Canal — a three-kilometre-long artificial river connecting Business Bay and the Dubai Creek to the Persian Gulf — Aykon City will include six mixed-use skyscrapers, offering a total area of 370,000 square metres.


----------



## cilindr0

Dubai Opera:



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me
> 
> DSC_0040_1 by Final Destiny, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0038_1 by Final Destiny, on Flickr


----------



## cilindr0

Dubai Expo 2020:




Emarati2009 said:


> http://www.emirates247.com/business...expo-2020-theme-pavilions-2016-03-13-1.624019


----------



## cilindr0

Floating villas at Dubai Heart of Europe (The World Archipielago):


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4ezaRJOuRI


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## wonderlust

What if the glass got broken?


----------



## Atmosphere

wonderlust said:


> What if the glass got broken?


You can ask the same question for aquariums. Often the glass is stronger than the walls around it. The glass in the Osaka aquarium (the biggest tank in the world) was 30cm think (solid).


----------



## cilindr0

That's right.

Any news about new projects in Dubai?


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C.: THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - SKY VIEW, 61F + 56F, ~230m, HOTEL (DBD)












gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: JUMA AL MAJID TOWER, 50F Res (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> Hello sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francesco Colonna


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: AYKON CITY, 80F + 65F + 63F + 60F + 2x30F (SZR)





















Gabriel900 said:


> They starting to prep for ground works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DUBAI OPERA HOUSE & DISTRICT (DBD)












gevorika78 said:


> Interior lights were on tonight


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: HARBOUR VIEWS, 2 x 53F, 2 x 200m Res (DCH)




Gabriel900 said:


> Harbour Views Towers, Dubai Creek Harbour Island Development - Two* 200-m* tall residential towers with each comprising 47 residential floors and 2 service area floors on top of a 4-level podium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.visualcv.com





dreamax00 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: CREEK HORIZON, 2 x 40F+ (DCH)



Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI SUSTAINABLE CITY












The-King said:


> recent photo from the website, showing the first residential cluster, almost completed


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: THE ONE HOTEL, ~20F (Business Bay)



Gabriel900 said:


> Welcome to The One Hotel at Business Bay, A partnership with Millennium & Copthorne, the world’s largest owner operated hotel group, spells lucrative investor returns. The First Group's 14th project in the UAE and our first offering in this high demand district. Hailed as the region’s business capital, Business Bay has fast become a hub for residential and commercial developments, thanks to its prime location between important road networks, Al Khail and Sheikh Zayed Road. Its convenient distance from some of the city’s top business and leisure landmarks makes it easy to see why Business Bay attracts such major investment.


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: DAMAC MAISON MAJESTINE, 20F RES

Allure1 by DubaiSkyscraper, en Flickr

Allure2 by DubaiSkyscraper, en Flickr



Gabriel900 said:


> This is well UC now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/damac-maison-majestine


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: MERANO TOWER, 30F, Res













Gabriel900 said:


> Piling is already done here? if so it might go up fast .. they already did excavate the plot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/merano-tower


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: LANGHAM PLACE DOWNTOWN DUBAI, ??F + ??F, HOTEL












Gabriel900 said:


> ???? what is happening here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: THE ONE (By Wyndham), 32F Res












dreamax00 said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> http://www.thefirstgroup.com/en/developments/dubai-marina/the-one-dubai-marina/


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: SPARKLE TOWERS, 30F (RES) + 15F (COM)












DkyDky said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: THE RESIDENCES AT MARINA GATE, 53F + 65F + 57F, 206m + 256m + 224m Res (Dubai Marina)












DanDare said:


> Currently 35 levels have been completed with decking in progress for level 36...!!!
> 
> With a rate of one level per week, top out by November end (or during December) sounds feasible.


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: IMMO PRESTIGE RESIDENTIAL TOWER, 320m+, 80F (Dubai Marina)












Gabriel900 said:


> This tower is already in Ground Works stage, no site board yet but I got insider assurances that this is legit :banana:
> 
> *Immo Prestige Residential Tower*
> 
> Floors:	80
> Height:	320m
> Project Launch Date:	2016
> Construction Started:	May 2016
> Developer:	Immo Prestige Holdings Limited
> Construction Status:	Under Construction
> Usage:	Residential
> 
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.087406&lon=55.144544&z=17&m=b


so:

it will be there


----------



## el palmesano

Jumeirah Village

APPROVED: DAYTONA X, 20F Res (JVC)



Gabriel900 said:


> http://dubaipropertiesog.com/
> 
> The building is located in Jumeirah Village Circle. JVC is close to Dubai’s major transport and business hubs.
> The luxury finishes and the strategic location make the building a great investment.
> THE BUILDING:
> • G+3P+16 floors
> • 96 Apartments
> • 1 studio
> • 63 one bedroom
> • 32 two bedroom
> • Parking spaces
> • Swimming Pool
> • Fitness Center
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.060588&lon=55.216912&z=19&m=b


----------



## el palmesano

Jumeirah Village

APPROVED: DAYTONA XVI, 23F (JVC)










PROPOSED: DAYTONA XIII, 20F Res (JVC)










PROPOSED: DAYTONA XII, 20F Res (JVC)


----------



## el palmesano

Jumeirah Village

UNDER C: DAYTONA IV & V, 2x5F (JVC)




Gabriel900 said:


> Daytona IV is located in Jumeirah Village Circle. JVC is close to Dubai’s major transport and business hubs.
> The luxury finishes and the strategic location make the building a great investment.
> THE BUILDING:
> • B+G+4 floors
> • 134 Apartments
> • 22 studio
> • 84 one bedroom
> • 28 two bedroom
> • 173 parking spaces
> • Swimming Pool
> • Fitness Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daytona V is located in Jumeirah Village Circle. JVC is close to Dubai’s major transport and business hubs.
> The luxury finishes and the strategic location make the building a great investment.
> THE BUILDING:
> • B+G+4 floors
> • 134 Apartments
> • 22 studio
> • 84 one bedroom
> • 28 two bedroom
> • 168 parking spaces
> • Swimming Pool
> • Fitness Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dubaipropertiesog.com/
> 
> Location: for both: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.046395&lon=55.203716&z=19&m=b
> 
> Construction Update:


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: VICEROY DUBAI JUMEIRAH VILLAGE, 65F Res + Hotel, 300m+ (JVC)












Gabriel900 said:


> starting to take shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thefirstgroup.com/en/developments/jumeirah-village/the-one-at-jvc/#construction-link


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DUBAI CREEK EXTENSION (AKA DUBAI CANAL)



gevorika78 said:


>





Emarati2009 said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> These are first images of the new water taxi terminals on Dubai Water Canal will look like.
> The designs were released following approval by HH Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of UAE and Ruler of Dubai, made during a visit to RTA headquarters.
> 
> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/aroundtown/news/72692-dubai-water-canal-marine-taxi-ports-revealed


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: THE HEART OF EUROPE (The World)



stevefam said:


> By looking at these photos, I guess AED 12 million is not a bad price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: offplan-properties.ae






stevefam said:


> The first ever exclusive video of this interesting project..





Gabriel900 said:


> *June / July 2016 update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden Island at The Heart of Europe will be home to 10 exclusive seven bedroom beachfront villas of which at least five will be furnished by Bentley Home.
> 
> The first two villas reached structural completion in June. Currently all MEP works are being undertaken (mechanical, electrical and plumbing) as well as landscaping, swimming pool tiling and the interior fit out.
> 
> Each villa roof will resemble the upturned hull of a Viking vessel and two are currently under fabrication on the islands.
> 
> The first Sweden Villa show home is anticipated to be fully-completed and ready for viewings by the end of this summer.
> 
> Construction has also begun on the third and fourth villa on Sweden Island.
> 
> http://www.thoe.com/media/project-updates/june-july-2016/


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: THE VILLAGES (DUBAI SOUTH)



Gabriel900 said:


> dubaisouth.ae
> http://kaizen-corp.com/engagements


----------



## cilindr0

Wow such a great compilation!
By the way, any news about Dubai Frame?


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

New stadium



Whisky Peak said:


> "Dubai: A landmark stadium with a seating capacity of 60,000 will be set up at Dubai Club in Al Aweer, Dubai. The stadium, which will cost Dh3 billion, will be named after His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai."
> 
> Why at Al Aweer???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/sport/uae/football/dubai-to-get-futuristic-dh3b-stadium-1.1819158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://whatson.ae/dubai/2016/05/dubai-sports-stadium/


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: THE ATRIA, 2X30F, Mixed Use













Gabriel900 said:


> July 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deyaar.ae/en/PropertyDev...NeWRe7g==&gid=P3jx9bmrHWGWwohnlVMymg==&mid=33


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: FORTE, 80F + 50F, 300m+ (DBD)





















Gabriel900 said:


> Preparation in progress :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cplk


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: AL HABTOOR CITY - RESIDENTIAL TOWERS, 2 x 75F, 52F Res (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> malik lohar


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: TIARA UNITED TOWERS, 49F+ 49F Hotel+Com, ?m+?m (SZR)













Gabriel900 said:


> way better update ... another crane is erected at ground level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## el palmesano

PREP: YOTEL, 42F Hotel (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Proof  Yotel is happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: AL BATHA TOWER, 48F RES (SZR)

location:
https://www.google.es/maps/@25.1917...4!1sQ2J4fjfIXij0Xd9rMVu4DA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656












Gabriel900 said:


> 4 days old pic (obv 3 days older than the above pic  but better)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: OPERA GRAND, 66F, RES (DBD)












gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: WAFI HOTEL COMPLEX & MALL EXPANSION PHASE 8, 50F (UMM HURAIR)


location:

https://www.google.es/maps/@25.2311...4!1soP6CVIXx4HIh3OMLuJ9Lfw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656




















WAFI HOTEL COMPLEX & MALL:


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: DUBAI STEPS, 100m (Union Square)



Gabriel900 said:


> New details have emerged of the brilliant Dubai Steps monument, as well as new artist impressions of the project.
> 
> Details were posted on Dubai Media Office's official Twitter account, revealing the probable location, height and purpose of the eye-catching giant staircase.
> 
> Information was vague back in April when the Dubai Steps was one of several big announcements by the Dubai Municipality - alongside the five-hectare Convention Centre, and The Hardware and Bicycles Warehouse in Warsan - but now we know the 25-storey structure will reach 100 metres into the sky from near Union Square.
> 
> In a story shared by Dubai Media Office from Arabic website emaratalyoum.com, the Assistant Director General for Engineering and Planning at Dubai Municipality revealed it would take no more than a year to construct the 500-step tower.
> 
> Launching out from a town square, complete with obelisk-like monument, the Dubai Steps will have five dedicated rest and event areas (every 100 steps) for those tackling the long walk to the top.
> 
> It's overall purpose is three-fold, for sport, recreation or relaxation. That means we can expect Rocky-style athletes pounding their way to the summit, or families stopping at 100 steps for a picnic among greenery and water features.
> 
> In April, The National reported steps were to symbolize 'the challenges faced by Dubai and the emirate's progress'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/aroundtown/news/72412-dubai-steps-more-pictures-and-information-released
> http://www.emaratalyoum.com/local-section/other/2016-07-23-1.915335
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.266434&lon=55.312085&z=19&m=b



location:

https://www.google.es/maps/@25.2660499,55.312284,289m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: WASL DISTRICT (REDEVELOPMENT OF AL MAKTOUM HOSPITAL PLOT)






























progress:

https://www.google.es/maps/@25.271007,55.3139683,314m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## jain ladda

*Dubai Tallest Building Projects and Proposals 2016*


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: PHL OFFICE TOWER, ?F Com (Business Bay)


Gabriel900 said:


> Ok I came across this on the architect's site but didn't really gave it too much attention until this day when recently it popped on an engineering consultancy firm. Anyhow here's what we know so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building is strategically located and enjoys the view to Business Bay waters on two sides. It also enjoys the direct view of The Burj Khalifa tower. This project has been conceived with the idea of capturing these picturesque views for the maximum occupants. The building façade has full glass cladding that allows maximum natural light into the internal office spaces. The metallic silver color of glass was deliberately selected to get the robust monolithic feel of being built out of metal. This is further enhanced by the continuous horizontal metal bands.
> 
> From the engineering consultants:
> 
> *Services provided: *
> HVAC, Chilled Water, Drainage, Water Supply, Fire fighting, Lighting, Power, Fire Alarm, Telephone, Lightning Protection and Low current System
> 
> *About the Project: *
> Business Bay is one of the prominent commercial areas in Dubai in the visionary of Burj Khalifa which is the tallest tower in the world. The services design was developed based on “Shell & Core” concept.
> 
> The designs are coordinated to minimise daylight with appropriate glass selection to avoid solar gains from the space. The areas in periphery were provided with daylight sensors to minimise usage of lighting and thereby reducing power consumption.
> 
> Fresh air with heat recovery was proposed to ensure freshness of air in the building without increasing air conditioning load.
> 
> All occupants were provided with lighting and thermostat controls based on ASHRAE guidelines.
> 
> http://archgroupintl.com/uae/commercial/phl-office-tower
> http://ebuild.in/projects?city=dubai&page=2
> http://www.consistentconsultants.com/projects.htm
> 
> *Location * is a challenge though, As I highlited up in red it says it is located on a plot that offers BB canal view from 2 sides, which means it is gonna be built on a corner plot, the only two we have are the plot of Tulip Tower which is on hold and Starhill Towers cancelled project plot; I really hope it is a redesign and a new launch of the former because it is an eyesore been on hold for years now.


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: KEMPINSKI RESIDENCES, 65F, 200+M Res (Business Bay)












ronnie o'sullivan said:


> [/url]IMG_0595 by Martin Houf, auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: AG TOWER, 23F Com (BB)












Gabriel900 said:


> Design has some changes to it according to site board :cheers: this is now in GW stage!


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: THE PAD, 25F Res












Gabriel900 said:


> I am loving this :cheers: Plus it is topped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings





Sqft said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: UNITED ARAB BANK REGIONAL OFFICE, 2x19F Res+ Com (Business Bay)












Gabriel900 said:


> Well it looks like we have a major change on this thread! The plot has a totally new project on it!!!!! I like the look of it although we only have a low quality render! plus finally it is a commercial building in BB! I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: LANGHAM PLACE DOWNTOWN DUBAI, ??F + ??F, HOTEL


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: ANANTARA DUBAI CREEK HOTEL (CULTURE VILLAGE)



Gabriel900 said:


> Some renders, project board, construction updates from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ifguae.com/


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Creek Development

PROPOSED: MIXED USE NEW DEVELOPMENT, ?m (Al Jaddaf)



Gabriel900 said:


> A very recent proposal of a new development facing Dubai Creek Harbour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dsa-arch.com/
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.214532&lon=55.337427&z=16&m=b


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: SEEF STREET REDEVELOPMENT / DUBAI CREEK WATERFRONT



amijima said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: THE OPUS, 22F Com



gevorika78 said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> :drool: Today ... More updates from https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORK: ROSEMONT HOTEL & RESIDENCES, 55F+53F, Hotel+Res (TECOM C)












Gabriel900 said:


> Plot excavated, crane is up on site :cheers: this is progressing well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## el palmesano

Jumeirah Village

APPROVED: DUSIT PRINCESS ACES DUBAI, ~21F Com (JVC)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: AL JALILA FOUNDATION RESEARCH CENTRE (DHC)



Gabriel900 said:


> This one is now U/C ... here's renders of it and location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.231946&lon=55.324388&z=19&m=b
> 
> http://alsahelcon.com/category/on-hand-projects/
> http://*************************/dubai/al-jalila-foundation-research-centre-in-dubai


----------



## cilindr0

Great updates!


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: KLT RESIDENTIAL TOWER, 40F~ Res (DBD)


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: AL FATTAN DOWNTOWN, 3x33F, Mixed Use


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: MARYLAND INTERNATIONAL 5 STAR HOTEL, 25F Hotel (DBD)



The-King said:


> Maryland International 5 Star Hotel
> 
> Construction of a five-star hotel *comprising 3 basement levels, a ground floor, a mezzanine floor, 4 podium floors and 19 additional floors.
> *
> Source: http://www.emiratestenders.com/CategoryResult.asp?CategoryId=40
> 
> *Information: *
> http://unec-uae.com/Projects/Ongoing/J-257#prettyPhoto
> https://www.venturesonsite.com/proj...tar-hotel-in-downtown-dubai-on-plot-no345-420
> BNC Network: https://www.bncnetwork.net/Project/...5_Star_Hotel_-_Burj_Khalifa_Area/DJG6LCmg8v8=
> 
> *Render:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=25.191566&lon=55.282061&z=19&m=b
> (according to Dubai Skyscraper)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: VIDA RESIDENCE, RES 60F (DBD)













Flo Flo said:


> Link:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/susanacarbajales/29133826075/in/dateposted/


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: BURJ VISTA, 71F + 27F Res (DBD)



gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: JUMA AL MAJID TOWER, 50F Res (SZR)



Gabriel900 said:


> Chris Andrew


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: MUSEUM OF THE FUTURE












Gabriel900 said:


> LYLOO


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES DUBAI OPERA, 65F + 55F RES (DBD)




Gabriel900 said:


> Renders from the Architects site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: HSBC HEADQUARTERS, 20F (DBD)













Gabriel900 said:


> Igetto


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: MEYDAN ONE



dreamax00 said:


> I hope everything will be built ! This location is central in Dubai.





ostendadler said:


>





Eroha said:


> *Meydan One*





Whisky Peak said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: JEBEL ALI HILLS










PROJECT: DUBAI PARKS and RESORTS










both under construction:


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DUBAI CREEK EXTENSION (AKA DUBAI CANAL)



Gabriel900 said:


> Canal Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlHabtoorCity


----------



## el palmesano

THE PALM JUMEIRAH



Gabriel900 said:


> As you can see below, Muraba, Palm first, Arenco & Azizi Breeze are all well under construction on the crescent :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Louis Salinas


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: ANWA TOWER, RES, 48F (DUBAI MARITIME CITY)



Face81 said:


> ......
> 
> Omniyat plans to market the 225 off-plan apartments at its Dh600 million Anwa tower in Dubai Maritime City’s megaproject between Port Rashid and DryDocks World. Contracts will be awarded in October and completion is scheduled for 2017.
> 
> The developer is building the project in partnership with a consortium of high net worth individuals and financial institutions from the Middle East region, which will together own 49 per cent of the project, while Omniyat will own 51 per cent.
> 
> .........
> 
> Location: O8.5: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.269745&lon=55.269958&z=18&m=b
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/business/...ime-city-and-business-bay-areas#ixzz3DSfecxZG


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: MARINA RESIDENCE, 40F Res












Gabriel900 said:


> Only spire is missing for it to top out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varakitosya


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: ORRA HARBOUR, 20F Res






















Gabriel900 said:


> Huge progress since last update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacquelyncsp


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: CRYSTAL TOWERS DUBAI MARINA, 36F+31F Mixed Use, ??m














Gabriel900 said:


> Crane is removed from one of the towers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doncarlos_2





Ahmedn97 said:


> Clean and simple design, which is a complete joy to look at. Whether the chunks are arbitrarily placed (which they probably are) is a different story. Such a great addition to the Marina skyline and hope more buildings in Dubai followed this sort of form.


----------



## el palmesano

Jumeirah Village

APPROVED: MAY RESIDENCE, 5x6F (JVC)



Gabriel900 said:


> Status : Off plan (Handover on 3rd Quarter 2018 )
> 
> MAY RESIDENCE is designed with you in mind, designed exclusively for those who desire a truly unique living environment.
> It is a magnificent five residential with 5 storey buildings with luxurious studio, one-, two- and three bedroom apartments in Jumeirah Village Circle.
> It has 329 apartments and 14 retails opportunity and provides spacious living areas enhanced by unique features.
> Within the communal entrance will be a boutique residence lounge, providing further community space for residents to enjoy.
> At the heart of the development is a new civic square, overlooked by retails with ground floor commercial spaces, creating active street frontages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location:http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.066741&lon=55.203936&z=19&m=b
> 
> http://www.lmp.ae/property-detail.html?propid=1576257624130918


----------



## el palmesano

Jumeirah Village

UNDER C: HAMENI, 30F, Res (JVC)













Gabriel900 said:


> This building is gonna be really huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/hameni-tower


----------



## el palmesano

Jumeirah Village

APPROVED: WATAN PROPERTIES BUILDING, 7F Res (JVC)



Gabriel900 said:


> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/untitled-plot-jvc15cmra006
> http://www.atriumuae.com/index.php/bgp5-in-jumeira-village-circle/
> 
> Location (15F8): http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.061236&lon=55.200639&z=18&m=b


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: TOWER 108, 33F, Res













Gabriel900 said:


> Today ... 22F out of 33! Progressing well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/tower-108


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: BAKRI & HAWATT TOWER, 25F Res + Com (JVC)













Gabriel900 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/untitled-plot-jvc18tcpo17b


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: PARK SQUARE , 5F (JVC)












Gabriel900 said:


> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/park-square


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: PLAZA RESIDENCES , 15F-5F-2X10F Res ( JV ).












Gabriel900 said:


> More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/plaza-residences


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: TELAL'S TOWER, 25F Res (TECOM C) (Plot C-003-024)












Gabriel900 said:


> Progressing well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay zaffar


----------



## jain ladda

*Top 10 Amazing Dubai Buildings That Were Never Built*


----------



## Eroha

*Guys who know the name of this new project of the back of the hotel Burj Al Arab.*










*https://www.google.com/maps/@25.1415707,55.1849081,361m/data=!3m1!1e3*


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: THE BURJ CENTRAL, 18F Hotel (Business Bay)



Gabriel900 said:


> This one popped out of nowhere, new project under construction next to the International Business Tower, south of business bay.
> 
> Taken by me


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: DAMAC TOWERS by PARAMOUNT, 4x70F, 4x279m Res+Hotel (Business Bay)



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: RICH REIT TOWERS, 20F+29F+33F+37F+41F Com












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: AVANTI, 16F, 60m Hotel (Business Bay)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DUBAI WORLD TRADE CENTRE DISTRICT






















Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

Downtown Dubai Development



amijima said:


> *Shapoorji Pallonji in Dubai property debut*
> 
> 45-storey tower
> 
> The tower is set to have 424 “luxury” units of between one and five bedrooms, with five levels of parking. It will also consist of a 10,000 sq. ft. lobby, rooftop infinity pool, fitness centre, squash courts and private function hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link : http://meconstructionnews.com/17135/indias-shapoorji-pallonji-plans-dubai-property-debut


----------



## el palmesano

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ not sure but they are very busy workin on the DIFC boulevard adjacent to Brookfield project.


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORK: ENTISAR TOWER, 520m, 111F Mixed Use (SZR)













Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me ... Site is very active but no one can see what's going on down there


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: AL HABTOOR CITY - NOURA, AMNA & MEERA, 2 x 75F, 52F Res (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: AYKON CITY, 80F + 65F + 63F + 60F + 2x30F (SZR)





















Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: AL WASL TOWER, 64F, 300m (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: MADA RESIDENCES, 41F Res, ???m (DBD)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: ICD BROOKFIELD PLACE, 290m+, 54F, COM+HOTEL (DIFC)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today from my room


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: ONE ZA'ABEEL, 90F + 70F, 330m + 235m, RES + HOTEL












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me ... Very active site


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: ZA'ABEEL PARK 1































Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: RP HEIGHTS, 50F Res (DBD)













Gabriel900 said:


> This is gonna starting rising soon! Hopefully they released the long awaited RP One tower! It was all over the news last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/rp-heights


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR (Formerly THE LAGOONS)






















Whisky Peak said:


> yes, thats right!






Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DubaiLand

APPROVED: VERTEX TOWERS, 46F + 37F + 31F + 26F + 22F (Motor City)












Gabriel900 said:


> At cityscape by me


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: MALL OF THE WORLD



BinSuroor said:


> ^^





dreamax00 said:


> Some new pictures from the rebranded Dubai Holdings website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dubaiholding.com/en/innovation/mall-of-the-world/


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: EXPO 2020 (DUBAI SOUTH)



Gabriel900 said:


> What happened to the expo .. what the hell did I just watch? This can't be the same this looks like a theme park for kids!
> 
> Please go back to the original design!! OMG ... I am just hoping it will look a trillion time better when they zoom in to the actual building of it cz Masterplan wise this is not good





Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Cityscape 2016


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: AMESCO TOWER, 46F Com, ?m, Plot AA2












Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: MBL RESIDENCE, 42F Res, Plot K2 (JLT) (Former Attar K2 tower)






















Tony 90 said:


> The flags are out & could this be the start of something?


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: SABA TOWER 4, 51F Com, 222m, Plot BB3












Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: JAMEEL ART CENTRE (Culture Village)



Gabriel900 said:


> The Jameel Art Centre Dubai (JAC) is an art centre, artist residence, and creative enterprise incubator, located at the tip of Dubai’s Cultural Village, overlooking the Dubai Creek.This 4,150 m2 art centre consist of galleries, artist studios, classrooms, incubator spaces and a restaurant. The JAC is dedicated to the display, promotion and creation of Middle East and North Africa art and its connection and potential to the wider global arts movement.
> 
> Conceived as a series of boxes and bound together by a one storey high colonnade, the JAC is an intimate place for experiencing and producing art. This is afforded by careful insertion of courtyards between the different boxes and the colonnade. These courtyards become spill out spaces for the users and visitors of the art centre, and offer a space of repose as one moves from one gallery to another. The colonnade also works as an active social space, charging the edge of the building with activities and enlivening the waterfront promenade.
> 
> As each gallery is contained within a box of varying dimensions, it offers a flexible and rich curatorial potential – from small intimate gallery for enjoying smaller works to large galleries with soaring height for large sculptures. The massing of the building, its spatiality, and its façade articulation draws from the rich architectural tradition of the region and yet interpreted with the simplicity, elegance and intelligence that are synonymous with the work of Serie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locationubai, UAE
> Use:Art Centre
> Client:Abdul Latif Jameel Community Initiatives
> Status:Competition Win March 2014, On site – Completion 2017
> Engineering:Buro Happold
> Landscape:Gross Max
> Cost Analysis:Gardiner & Theobald
> 
> http://www.serie.co.uk/projects/jameel-art-centre


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: DANUBE UNNAMED TOWER, 40F (Arjan)




Gabriel900 said:


> By me in cityscape


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: AL FAHAD 4 TOWER, 25F Res (Arjan)



Gabriel900 said:


> Project Description
> 
> Al FAHAD 4 is a residential building located in the heart of Arjan (Al barsha south third)area, 2 minutes away from Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed road, and 5 min away from the Miracle Gardens. The building design is based on 2 basements, ground floor+ 25 residential Tower. Total built up area is 54,026.80m2 or 581,544.20 sq. ft. Al Fahad 4 also has a swimming pool for adults and children , male and female prayer room ,gymnasium and an open terrace on the 24th floor. Arjan-Located opposite motor-city and just-off of Umm Suqiem road and close to Emirates Road, Arjan is 15 minutes from the major tourist locations in Dubai, with easy access to all major arterial roads. Arjan, part of Dubai land, is bordered by other landmark districts Motor City and Dubai Sports City, placing some of the Emirates most desirable recreational parks and sporting events within easy reach.
> 
> Project Details
> 
> Location: Arjan - Al Barsha South Third
> Number of Floors: 24
> Handover date: 1st October, 2017
> Project Facilities
> 
> 1 Modern Gym (female / male)
> 1 Swimming pool
> 1 Barbeque area
> 1 Children's play area
> 1 Sauna and steam room
> 1 Squash room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.alfahadholdingco.com/project/3
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.057655&lon=55.237530&z=18&m=b





DubaiBlue said:


> Al Fahad 4 Tower, Arjan - construction site as of Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Fahad 4 Tower, Arjan - construction site as of Oct 2016


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: VINCITORE PALACIO, 5F Res (Arjan)



Gabriel900 said:


> http://vincitorerealty.com/vincitore-palacio.html
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.065994&lon=55.232971&z=18&m=b





DubaiBlue said:


> Construction progress on Vincitore Palacio as of Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction progress on Vincitore Palacio as of Oct 2016


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: ELITE 10 SPORTS RESIDENCE, 15F Res












DubaiBlue said:


> Elite 10 Project Information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite 10 Project Information


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: CITY WALK DUBAI (Al Wasl)



Emarati2009 said:


> Painting the Green Planet facade


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Arena



amijima said:


> Dubai to build largest indoor arena in region to seat 20,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI // A multipurpose indoor arena with a capacity of around 20,000 people is to be built in the heart of the city.
> 
> Work has begun on Dubai Arena which will cover an area of around 46,000 square metres (500,000 sq ft) near the vast City Walk retail development. It is expected to be completed by the end of 2018.
> 
> The air-conditioned stadium, being built by developer Meraas, is described as "the future ‘go-to’ venue for all international music concerts as well as other sporting and entertainment events".
> 
> 
> Abdulla Al Habbai, Group Chairman of Meraas, said: "The new destination will enrich Dubai’s existing infrastructure and will add a … venue that will accommodate international events and will raise Dubai’s credentials as a premium leisure and entertainment hub.
> 
> "Dubai Arena will host famous and world-renowned athletes, artists and performers and attract tourists to Dubai all year round. It will also host large global events and performances that have not visited the region as yet, due to the lack of a suitable platform for holding similar events."
> 
> 
> The venue will be managed by AEG Ogden, part of Anschutz Entertainment Group, itself a wholly owned subsidiary of the Anschutz Company with interests in more than 100 of the world’s leading venue, including The O2 in London, the Staples Centre in Los Angeles, the Mercedes Benz Arena in Shanghai and Qudos Bank Arena in Sydney.
> 
> Chairman and chief executive of AEG Ogden, Harvey Lister, said: "AEG Ogden is excited to be working with Meraas to deliver an innovative world-class arena that will put Dubai on the international entertainment touring circuit and make a major contribution to the emirate’s continued development as a major tourism destination. Dubai is strategically positioned to capitalise on acts undertaking tours of Europe and Australia."
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/uae/dubai-to-build-largest-indoor-arena-in-region-to-seat-20000





Whisky Peak said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: VIDA RESIDENCE, RES 60F (DBD)












Philip Marlowe said:


> Untitled by Philip Marlowe, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: BLVD CRESCENT, 40F + 22F Res (DBD)













Philip Marlowe said:


> Untitled by Philip Marlowe, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: ATKINS COMMERCIAL TOWER, 48F (DBD)



aade said:


> Did not find any other info but believe this one will start... soon? Counted floors from images.


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: BURJ VISTA, 71F + 27F Res (DBD)



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: AL HABTOOR CITY - NOURA, AMNA & MEERA, 2 x 75F, 52F Res (SZR)



DubaiBlue said:


> Al Habtoor City - construction progress as of Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Habtoor City - construction progress as of Oct 2016
> Source: Lookup.ae


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - FOUNTAIN VIEWS 1, 2, 3, 329m + 2x 288m, 76F + 2x 70F Res + Hotel (DBD)












Flo Flo said:


> Link:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMeAahhDNtz/?taken-at=287323032
> 
> From this afternoon
> 
> +8 completed floors above the last technical one on FV3 (and cladding progressing fast). 8 more to go. This one is now the highest of the triplet


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: MADINAT JUMEIRAH EXTENSION



Gabriel900 said:


> Some renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.h-h.ae/investment-and-de...spitality/al-naseem-madinat-jumeirah-phase-4/





Gabriel900 said:


> Progressing well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micallar Walker


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI CREEK EXTENSION (AKA DUBAI CANAL)



Emarati2009 said:


>






Flo Flo said:


> Just for the pleasure: a series on the bridges crossing the Canal. All the photos are from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link:
> https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/641154876/dubai-water-canal-dubai/
> 
> These last two pedestrian bridges are purely amazing :cheers:





Flo Flo said:


> Link:
> https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/641154876/dubai-water-canal-dubai/
> 
> The new Canal at sunset. Photos taken yesterday evening.
> 
> It's open! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI CREEK EXTENSION (AKA DUBAI CANAL)




Emarati2009 said:


>





Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI CREEK EXTENSION (AKA DUBAI CANAL)



Flo Flo said:


> Link:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMFYX1VBCGd/?taken-at=217595490
> 
> Here we go! First plane view of the Canal






mohammed ghani said:


> https://www.facebook.com/AlkhaleejO...659975559906/1211657705560133/?type=3&theater





mohammed ghani said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Government...445380615150/1028445263948495/?type=3&theater


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: THE PALM JUMEIRAH BOARDWALK (Palm Jumeirah)



Emarati2009 said:


> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/aroundt...irah-boardwalk-opens-with-two-piers-to-follow


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: THE OPUS, 22F Com





robert_dk said:


> Yesterday





Gabriel900 said:


> This is one huge building


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Great cladding.


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: UNITED ARAB BANK REGIONAL OFFICE, 2x19F Res+ Com (Business Bay)













Gabriel900 said:


> Digging deep .. piling ongoing .. very busy


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: THE OPUS, 22F Com













Gabriel900 said:


> This beauty is moving forward, one of the pics is of two trucks delivering curved glass panel to the site, the quality looks really good!


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: THE PAD, 25F Res













robert_dk said:


> Earlier today


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: RES/COM BUILDING (B01.022), 22F Res + Com













Gabriel900 said:


> Very active site ... today


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: NOVOTEL DOWNTOWN DUBAI, 22F (DBD)



Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.protenders.com/projects/novotel-hotel-downtown-dubai
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.185826&lon=55.277367&z=18&m=b


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: BURJ VISTA, 71F + 27F Res (DBD)



Burj Khalifa fan said:


> 21-2-2017


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI OPERA HOUSE & DISTRICT (DBD)



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> February 16, 2017
> 
> Dubai im Februar 2017 - Dubai Opera by Christian Topp, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C.: THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - SKY VIEW, 61F + 56F, 259m + 230m, HOTEL (DBD)













Burj Khalifa fan said:


> 21-2-2017


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: DAMAC TOWERS by PARAMOUNT, 4x70F, 4x279m Res+Hotel (Business Bay)



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

PREP: CAYAN CANTARA, 38F + 42F Res (DUBIOTECH)



Gabriel900 said:


> Located at the heart of a modern community that offers the latest residential and recreational facilities. Cayan Cantara Tower is also within proximity of the vibrant recreational centers in Dubai, including main roads, malls, restaurants, health centers, and educational institutions, etc. Only 2 minutes from Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road, it also takes 2 minutes to get to Al Khail Road, 6 minutes away from Emirates Road, 5 minute drive from Mall of the Emirates, 15 minutes away from Dubai Marina, 18 minutes away from Dubai Mall, and merely 20 minutes away from Dubai Al-Maktoum International Airport, the Cayan Cantara Tower not only offers luxury but also provides you with convenience and ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.077242&lon=55.249085&z=15&m=b
> http://cantara.cayan.net/


----------



## el palmesano

THE PALM JUMEIRAH



Emarati2009 said:


> by faz3





jjazeals said:


> does anyone know what this is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source [email protected]


----------



## el palmesano

* World’s biggest night market takes shape at Dubai’s Deira Islands*














































http://gulfbusiness.com/pics-worlds-biggest-night-market-takes-shape-dubais-deira-islands/


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: THE ADDRESS JUMEIRAH RESORT & SPA AT JBR, 2x303m, 2x74F (Dubai Marina)













Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/the-address-jumeirah-resort-&-spa


----------



## el palmesano

(Dubai Marina)



Scion said:


> Desert stroll / UAE by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: LIV RESIDENCE, 28F Res (Dubai Marina)












Kevan said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: MEYDAN BEACH HOTEL, 258m, 55F (Dubai Marina)













Gabriel900 said:


> So they dumped Entisar tower for this one!! I don't understand Meydan! Oh and the security guard almost attacked me because I took these pics!


----------



## gdipasqu

jjazeals said:


> does anyone know what this is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source [email protected]


Dubai should generalize this king of art's approche. It's amazing to include this kind of concret structure in something that it could become a piece of art where people could have a rest etc ...


----------



## cilindr0

Any updates?


----------



## erbse

Feel free to add some updates. 

Start here: *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=24640009 *


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR (Formerly THE LAGOONS)



Gabriel900 said:


> a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/dubai-creek-residences





DubaiM said:


> I feel like my post in the international forum should be posted here as well, in order to keep up a good protocol of what is going on
> 
> ______________
> 
> Well, here we go: A Google Earth update from December 27th, 2016 :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> Here's a picture of the whole district. Activity is going on almost all around the planned Dubai Creek Harbour district except for the easternmost part. works are focused on the DCH Island and on The at Dubai Creek Harbour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up of the currently most developed part of DCH - the Island District. This is where all the photographs of Dubai's were taken
> 
> Btw, we should all keep in mind that all the satellite photos are three months old. A lot of progress has been made since :banana: :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: AL BATHA TOWER, 49F RES (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: SABAH ROTANA HOTEL, 54F (DMC)



Gabriel900 said:


> The project's scope of work consists of a 54-storey hotel tower located at Sufouh Gardens on Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai. The hotel towers over the Al Sufouh landscape and will offer majestic views of the Burj Khalifa, Palm Jumeirah and neighbouring communities such as Emirates Living.
> 
> The hotel comprising 210 spacious, well-appointed rooms in addition to 10 executive suites and 2 ultra-luxurious presidential suites. The hotel apartments meanwhile will include 260 one-bedroom and 52 two-bedroom apartments that will provide guests with all the comforts for a pleasant and memorable long stay.
> 
> The hotel tower will consist of seven venues including restaurants, bars and three nightclubs including one on the rooftop; business and recreational facilities include three meeting rooms, an executive lounge, a gym, a swimming pool and a wellness lounge with parking spread across the basement and podium levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/sabah-rotana-hotel
> 
> Location: (somewhere between Sidra tower and Skyspiral) http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.108737&lon=55.179616&z=18&m=b


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: AKA MARINA HOTEL & RESIDENCES, 60F+23F, Hotel+Res (DMC)



Scion said:


> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.087115&lon=55.150750&z=18


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: VICEROY DUBAI JUMEIRAH VILLAGE, 65F Res + Hotel, 300m+ (JVC)












Gabriel900 said:


> Here you go guys  today by me


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: THE RESIDENCES AT MARINA GATE, 53F + 65F + 57F, 206m + 256m + 224m Res (Dubai Marina)













Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: MADINAT AL ARAB (Waterfront)



Gabriel900 said:


> Am I dreaming?!!? Huge news guys!!!!!!! :nuts::nuts: Nakheel is waking up :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nakheel to award contract for Jebel Ali Waterfront project*
> 
> Dubai developer Nakheel is set to award the tender for at its Madinat Al Arab project in Jebel Ali very soon, it announced on Wednesday.
> 
> The company said it has appointed Dubai-based international consultants Dar Al Handasah for design, engineering and site supervision services at the project, which features five zones.
> 
> design for four of the five zones is almost complete, with the tender due for release in Q2 2017, a statement said.
> 
> Located at the Waterfront in Jebel Ali, Madinat Al Arab is a 522 hectare site with 266 mixed-use land plots.
> 
> The project, first launched in 2005, was billed as an urban downtown and was initially planning to house one of the world’s tallest buildings – the Al Burj.
> 
> Madinat Al Arab’s first phase was sold out for approximately Dhs13bn within five days of its launch.
> 
> However, the project was put on hold following the property crash in Dubai, when Nakheel was hit hard.
> 
> A Nakheel spokesman said: “Madinat Al Arab’s strategic location, within easy reach of Dubai World Central Airport, the Expo 2020 site, recently-opened attractions and theme parks and the UAE capital, Abu Dhabi, makes it a significant area for growth and development.
> 
> “We are reinforcing our commitment to the area and its investors by moving ahead with in this key part of Waterfront.”
> 
> http://gulfbusiness.com/nakheel-to-award--contract-for-jebel-ali-waterfront-project/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all who doesn't know what this project is about, its basically Dubai Marina 2.0!!Nakheel please don't screw this up ... here's a reminder of the masterplan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy times
Click to expand...


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: MINA by AZIZI, 10F Res (Palm Jumeirah)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: ONE AT THE PALM (BY OMNIYAT), RES, 25F, 100m (PALM JUMEIRAH)













Gabriel900 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/one-at-palm-jumeirah


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: AL BERWAZ TOWER AKA DUBAI FRAME, 2x150m (ZABEEL PARK)



Emarati2009 said:


>





raos said:


> The Dubai Frame looking shiny with new gold cladding


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: SOBHA SIGNATURE, 61F, 300m+ Res Com (Sobha Hartland)



Gabriel900 said:


> Sobha Signature is a G+61 mixed use (Offices / Residential), with retail and parking facilities at basement and podium levels. The height of the proposed development measured from the fire department access level to the *top of the roof equates 292m*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top roof height is 292m, the spire and roof feature drags this for sure above 300m+
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/sobha-signature
> http://designconfidence.com/portfolio-view/sobha-/
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.179564&lon=55.306828&z=17&m=b


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai by JDO., en Flickr

Dubai by JDO., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai by JDO., en Flickr

Dubai by JDO., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai by JDO., en Flickr

20170205_155242 by dent_victor, en Flickr

20170205_154724 by dent_victor, en Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

El Palmesano, thanks a lot for todays' massive update.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

yourwelcome!

but it would be nice if someone else did updates regularly haha


----------



## AndrzGln

Dubai


----------



## Parisian75

Dubai truly gets the world "kitchest" projects along with China... Never seen that ever... 
It's not elegant, nor organized... This city needs a serious turn in term of visual quality...


----------



## el palmesano

Bay Square







Citywalk







0:00 / 0:49
Welcome to Dubai 2017 -


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai International (DXB)





Marasi


----------



## el palmesano

THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - SKY VIEW, 61F + 56F, 259m + 230m, HOTEL













Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me





Technicalvision said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

BUSINESS BAY PROPOSALS

RASASI



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> *PROJECT NAME RASASI*
> 
> ABOUT THIS PROJECT
> Rasasi Tower is a G+19 building which sits in a premium location within Business Bay adjacent to the Dubai Water canal and within a short distance away from a number of excellent new developments.
> The architecture of the tower was designed to maximise prime views to downtown Dubai along with being an elegant and sophisticated contribution toward the business bay skyline.
> Location: Business Bay, Dubai
> Area: 27,870 m2 BUA
> Client: Rasasi
> Services: Concept Design, Market Research and Financial Feasibility, Detailed Design
> 
> *RENDERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE* http://www.veexperts.com/portfolio_page/rasasi/


----------



## el palmesano

BUSINESS BAY PROPOSALS

RASASI II



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> *PROJECT NAME RASASI II*
> 
> ABOUT THIS PROJECT
> Rasasi Tower 2 is a G+29 building which sits in a premium location within Business Bay adjacent to the Dubai Water canal and within a short distance away from a number of excellent new developments.
> Location: Business Bay, Dubai
> Area: 35,000 m2 GFA
> Client: Rasasi
> Services: Concept Design
> 
> *RENDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE* http://www.veexperts.com/portfolio_page/rasasi-ii/


----------



## el palmesano

GATE VILLAGE STREET



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> *PROJECT NAME GATE VILLAGE STREET
> *
> ABOUT THIS PROJECT
> Gate Village Street is the connection between the highly successful Gate Village Development and the globally recognisable Gate Building cluster.
> The space is currently under utilised and suffers from poor retail activation, lighting, materials and identity.
> VX were commissioned to develop concept design proposals to bring alive the street, improve the arrival experience and maximise the potential leasable retail area.
> Location: DIFC, Dubai
> Client: DIFC
> Services: Concept Design, Retail Strategy
> 
> *RENDERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE* http://www.veexperts.com/portfolio_page/gate-village-street/
> 
> PS What are the odds SA BOY:hmm::hmm:





sal.yaish said:


> I believe it would be here


----------



## el palmesano

BOULEVARD POINT, 63F Res (DBD)












Technicalvision said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

VIDA RESIDENCE, RES 60F (DBD)













Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI SPRING TOWER, 46F, Hotel (DBD)



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> *DUBAI SPRING SERVICE APARTMENT TOWER
> *
> *PROJECT WEBSITE: *http://dubaispring.net/
> 
> *Location:* Plot DC-22 (3450390) http://wikimapia.org/30207111/Boulvard-GT1
> 
> *Developer:* CFIPC & Das Holdings
> 
> *HANDOVER:* MID-2019
> 
> *RENDERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE* http://studiogeorgeshung.com/portfolio/dubai-spring-service-apartment-tower/?id=59


----------



## el palmesano

THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - FOUNTAIN VIEWS












Technicalvision said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

OPERA GRAND, 66F, RES (DBD)












Technicalvision said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

AL HABTOOR CITY - THE PALACE RESORT, 36F+25F+5F, Hotel (SZR)



Scion said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DOWNTOWN VIEWS II, 3 x ??F (DBD)












Emarati2009 said:


>





NK2 said:


> Amazing....





jjazeals said:


> The buildings on site have been demolished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source Instagram: @ciogergaming


----------



## el palmesano

BLVD CRESCENT, 40F + 22F Res (DBD)












Technicalvision said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

PARAMOUNT TOWER HOTEL AND RESIDENCES, 65F












Flo Flo said:


> Source: Instagram.
> 
> From 1 hour ago.
> 
> First crane on the site :cheers:
> 
> Maybe we can change this one to U/C....?





Propsearch_ae said:


> Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/paramount-tower-hotel-&-residences


----------



## el palmesano

VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI MALL (DBD)































stevedop said:


> **HEART POUNDING** Love the location, awesome design. Can someone buy me one there pls???!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida Residences Dubai Mall


----------



## el palmesano

HSBC HEADQUARTERS, 20F (DBD)













Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

MADA RESIDENCES, 41F Res












Gabriel900 said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/mada-residences


----------



## el palmesano

RP HEIGHTS, 50F, 204m Res (DBD)





















Gabriel900 said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/rp-heights


----------



## el palmesano

MARYLAND INTERNATIONAL 5 STAR HOTEL, 25F Hotel (DBD)













Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

WAFI HOTEL COMPLEX & MALL EXPANSION PHASE 8, 50F (UMM HURAIR)





















Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

AVENUES MALL (DSO)


LOCATION








Emarati2009 said:


> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/shopping/news/77320-plans-for-avenues-mall-silicon-oasis-take-shape


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Sports City

ELITE 8 SPORTS RESIDENCE




UAE Investor said:


>





UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Sports City

OASIS TOWER, 16F Res (Sports City)



UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI SPORTS CITY



UAE Investor said:


>






UAE Investor said:


>






UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

EDEN GARDEN, 30F Res (Sports City)




UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

EAGLE HEIGHTS, 10F Res (Sports City)



UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

ZENITH TOWERS, 15F (Sports City)



UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

CLASSIC SOCCER TOWER , 20F ( Sports City )












UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

CHAMPIONS TOWER 2, 15F Res (Sports City)



UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

ELITE 10 SPORTS RESIDENCE, 15F Res












UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

OASIS TOWER 2, 23F Res (Sports City)



UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: V2, 17F Res (Sports City)












UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

VILLANOVA (DubaiLand)



Gabriel900 said:


>






Gabriel900 said:


> This is located directly next to Habtoor Polo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dp.ae/our-portfolio/homes-to-buy/41/Villanova


----------



## el palmesano

DAMAC HILLS (aka AKOYA)



FreeMarkets said:


> I re-uploaded them to photobucket (all photos are own work). I hope you are able to see them now!





Gabriel900 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

CORPORATE TOWER , 48+16F Com, Plot AA3












Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

AMESCO TOWER, 46F Com, ?m, Plot AA2












Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

MBL RESIDENCE, 42F Res, Plot K2 (JLT) (Former Attar K2 tower)












Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

VIVANTA BY TAJ, 50F Hotel (JLT)



Gabriel900 said:


> Renders from Arabian Business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/first-vivanta-by-taj-hotel-announced-for-dubai-589380.html






Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

ORRA HARBOUR, 20F Res





















Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/harbour-residences


----------



## el palmesano

THE RESIDENCES AT MARINA GATE












DanDare said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

STUDIO ONE, 32F (Dubai Marina)












Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/studio-one


----------



## el palmesano

DAMAC RESIDENZE, 84F Res, 335m



Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI MARINA



skyscraper2012 said:


> Amazing Aerial Perspective of Dubai Marina!


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: MEYDAN ONE



Whisky Peak said:


> 2 weeks ago from burj khalifa


----------



## el palmesano

DISTRICT 7, 35 Building (MEYDAN)



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> MAG is the part between the station and the villas.





Mohammad-Almarri said:


> *PROJECT NAME MBR DISTRICT 7*
> 
> ABOUT THIS PROJECT
> MBR District 7, part of the wider Meyan development adjacent to Al Khail Road is MAG Properties flagship affordable residential community in Dubai. The masterplan consists of 5500 residential apartments, community retail plus leisure and family amenities. These apartments and townhouses are surrounded by an extensive park which residents can enjoy.
> Location: Meydan District 7, Dubai http://wikimapia.org/36805002/DISTRICT-7
> Area: 350,000 m2 GFA
> Client: MAG Properties JV Meydan
> Services: Concept Masterplan
> 
> *RENDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE* http://www.veexperts.com/portfolio_page/mbr-district-7/


----------



## el palmesano

AL BERWAZ TOWER AKA DUBAI FRAME, 2x150m (ZABEEL PARK)



Scion said:


> From instagram


----------



## el palmesano

JUMEIRAH BAY ISLAND





















gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

MARSA AL ARAB



Scion said:


> Also from instagram


----------



## el palmesano

BLUE WATERS ISLAND (DUBAI MARINA)




Philip Marlowe said:


>





SiriusCane said:


> Fourth crescent in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUd1ZkcBFEJ/?tagged=dubaieye


----------



## gdipasqu

el palmesano,

Really a big thank for yours awesome updates.
That started to make a while we didn't get any news about dubai.

Thank you


----------



## el palmesano

^^

Thank you for the comment! a pleasure, if nobody does, I will do it haha


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI SPORTS CITY*



UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## Fotografer

*UAE's Azizi launches $163m residential project in Dubai
Developer announces Farha Azizi to feature 634 units in Dubai Healthcare City*










UAE-based Azizi Developments has announced the launch of its second residential building in Dubai Healthcare City, Farhad Azizi, after the success of Azizi Aliyah. 

The residence will be home to 634 modern residential units including 396 studios, 218 one-bed apartments and 20 two-bed flats.

Sprawling over a total construction area of *728,715 square feet*, the residential project will also include outdoor sports facilities, community retail centre, common areas, landscaped gardens, schools, a private pool, spa, and gym.

Azizi said in a statement that the project is scheduled for completion by the *second quarter of 2019*. 

Farhad Azizi, CEO of Azizi Developments, said: “This will be our second venture in Dubai Healthcare City. The positive response to Azizi Aliyah has encouraged us to invest further into this prime, centrally-located area that provides contemporary, healthy living and green spaces that our clients demand.”

The residential building is valued at over AED600 million ($163 million), he added. 

Azizi Developments is also behind projects such as Mina on The Palm Jumeirah, Aliyah in Dubai Healthcare City and Montrell in Al Furjan.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-s-azizi-launches-163m-residential-project-in-dubai-677610.html


----------



## Fotografer

*Dubai Investments to build 'iconic' $272m tower on Sheikh Zayed Road*

*70 story possible supertall/Approved, 2017-2020 years*



















Dubai Investments will commence construction of its first *$272.48 million (AED1 billion) skyscraper before year-end*, according to its chief executive officer.

The *70-storey* “freehold” residential tower will come up on Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Al Habtoor City and Damac’s Aykon City.

We have got all the government approvals and now we will proceed with issuing of the tender documents. *We expect to break ground by year-end and complete the tower in next three years*.”

The Dubai Financial Market-listed company purchased the land plot last year, which is fully paid. It has deposited the requisite 20 percent of the project value as deposit with the Real Estate Regulatory Agency.

When asked how the tower will be funded, Kalban said the company plans to raise bank finance of between $109 million (AED400m) and $123m (AED450m) for the development of the project.

“We require $109 million to $123m funding for our project. We are getting ready to approach banks in coming weeks,” he said.

While Kalban remained confident of Dubai’s real estate market, particularly their new iconic project, he said the hi-rise will allow it to join the “prestigious skyscrapers club” in Dubai and the world.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-investments-build-iconic-272m-tower-on-sheikh-zayed-road-679545.html


----------



## gdipasqu

Any update about Dubai Downtown Developement ?


----------



## Fotografer

*UAE's Azizi hires builder for new Dubai residential project*



> UAE-based Azizi Developments has awarded a AED118 million construction contract for its Azizi Aura project in Downtown Jebel Ali to Al Qandeel Contracting Company.
> 
> The upcoming project will be home to a total of 479 residential units, with 349 studios, 87 one-bedroom flats and 43 two-bedroom units.
> 
> The residents will also have access to a gym, spa and health club, a podium-level café, restaurant, and 16,000 sq ft of upscale retail space, the developer said in a statement.
> 
> Last month, Azizi Developments announced that 57 percent of Azizi Aura had been sold ahead of its official launch.
> 
> Farhad Azizi, CEO of Azizi Developments, said: “We are pleased to appoint Al Qandeel Contracting Company for the 38-building project to exemplify our line of high-quality, efficiently-designed residences in this community which will soon be pulsating with life.”
> 
> Mufeed Al-Zeir, managing director of Al Qandeel Contracting Company, added: “This united effort to make Downtown Jebel Ali the next leisure destination will bolster its position in the region as an exciting location for residential developments and retail projects.”


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-s-azizi-hires-builder-for-new-dubai-residential-project-676353.html


----------



## Fotografer

> Deyaar Development has appointed Belhasa Engineering and Contracting Company as the main contractor for its Midtown Afnan and Dania districts, in a contract worth $163 million (AED600m).
> 
> The 29-month contract will see Belhasa to build 1,238 apartment units in the Afnan and Dania districts of Deyaar’s Midtown project, located in Dubai Production City, near Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road.
> 
> The superstructure is expected to be completed by December 2018, with a target to reach 15 to 20 percent completion by the end of this year, Deyaar said.
> 
> Deyaar’s Midtown project has 27 buildings with a built-up area of almost five million square feet, offering studios, one-bedroom, two-bedroom and three-bedroom apartments.
> 
> In Midtown, the first two phases have been launched - the Afnan District with 659 apartments, and Dania District with 579 apartments.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/content/377012-deyaar-awards-aed600m-contract-for-midtown-afnan-dania-districts


----------



## Fotografer

> Master developer Nakheel has released a construction tender for Nad Al Sheba Mall, its upcoming 1.4 million square foot shopping, dining and entertainment destination in Dubai.
> 
> The move comes a month after Nakheel Malls began leasing at Nad Al Sheba Mall, which will have 200 shops, restaurants and entertainment outlets including a supermarket, department stores, multi-screen cinema, medical clinic and fitness centre spread across 500,000 sq ft of shop space.
> 
> Contracts for the first tenants are being finalised, Nakheel said in a statement.
> 
> It added that construction of Nad Al Sheba Mall – the latest project in Nakheel Malls’ AED16 billion retail expansion – is expected to begin in the fourth quarter of 2017, with *completion in 2020*.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-s-nakheel-seeks-builder-for-nad-al-sheba-mall-677758.html


----------



## droneriot

The Deyaar Midtown project looks amazing, are they going to mention to buyers though that there's a big sewage treatment plant literally right next to it?


----------



## gdipasqu

Fotografer said:


> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/content/377012-deyaar-awards-aed600m-contract-for-midtown-afnan-dania-districts


really ? Expected to the end of 2018 ... I really doubt about that ...:bash::bash:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Saenjei

*New Deira Fish Market | Waterfront Market | Dubai سوق السمك الجديد في دبي*






*Visit https://www.youtube.com/c/NowHereBlow*


----------



## gdipasqu

*Little Overview of Dubai U/C*

Business Bay
*U/C: MÖVENPICK HOTEL APARTMENTS, 20F+29F+33F+37F+41F*

Thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397734








__________

Business Bay
*TOPPED OUT: DAMAC TOWERS by PARAMOUNT, 4x70F, 4x279m Res+Hotel*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411757









__________

Business Bay
*TOPPED OUT: THE OPUS, 22F Com*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465821






















































__________

Zabeek Park
*TOPPED OUT: AL BERWAZ TOWER AKA DUBAI FRAME, 2x150m*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527276









__________

Downtown Dubai Development
*U/C: THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - SKY VIEW, 61F + 56F, 259m + 230m, HOTEL*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295


















__________

*U/C: MOHAMMED BIN RASHID CITY*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565277










Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum City- District One




































__________

The Lagoons
*U/C: DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338606









































__________

The Lagoons
*U/C: DUBAI CREEK TOWER - 55fl - 1100m+ - 3609ft+*



























































__________

Dubai Marina
*PROJECT : BLUE WATERS ISLAND*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578




































__________

Jumeirah Village
*U/C: VICEROY DUBAI JUMEIRAH VILLAGE, 65F Res + Hotel, 300m+*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746043

Old pic:













__________


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI OPERA, 70F+ (DBD)



Emarati2009 said:


> PROJECT NAME	*VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI OPERA PLOTS B1 & B2*
> LOCATION	*OPERA PLOTS B1 & B2 DOWNTOWN-DUBAI*
> CLIENT	*M/S EMAAR PROPERTIES – PJSC*
> CONSULTANT	*M/S KEO*
> SCOPE OF WORK	*SHORING (DIAPHRAGM WALL)-PILING & EXCAVATION*
> YEAR OF COMPLETION	*ON GOING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ifguae.com/works/vida-residences/#!





Gabriel900 said:


> Render from consultant in cityscape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/vida-residences-dubai-opera







Scion said:


> B1 & B2 are are so ahead of ACT 1 & 2 in construction progress but still no renders and details about them. :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from instagram https://www.instagram.com/p/BWo03kCgqUW/?taken-by=roxyyysavage)


----------



## el palmesano

AL BATHA TOWER, 49F RES (SZR)













Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/al-batha-tower


----------



## el palmesano

MADA RESIDENCES, 41F Res, ???m (DBD)





















Gabriel900 said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/mada-residences


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: TIARA UNITED TOWERS, 2x50F Hotel+Com (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/tiara-united-towers


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: ONE ZA'ABEEL, 90F + 70F, 330m + 235m, RES + HOTEL












Burj Khalifa fan said:


> 21-8-2017
> 
> One crane on each tower





Scion said:


> Source: https://youtu.be/jnPTvPCL9lI


----------



## el palmesano

AL HABTOOR CITY - NOURA, AMNA & MEERA, 2 x 75F, 52F Res (SZR)



Flo Flo said:


> By me from the metro


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: EMIRATES TOWERS BUSINESS PARK (SZR)



sal.yaish said:


> *Tecom hired to develop Dubai's new $1.36bn business park*
> Dubai Holding unit appoints CEO to oversee development of Emirates Towers Business Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tecom Group, a member of Dubai Holding, has announced its appointment to develop and operate the recently announced AED5 billion ($1.36 billion) Emirates Towers Business Park.
> 
> The company also said it has appointed Fareed Abdulrahman Al Janahi as CEO of the mega development.
> 
> Emirates Towers Business Park was launched earlier this month by Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.
> 
> Tecom Group said in a statement that it will develop and manage the project that is located close to Emirates Towers, in collaboration with Dubai International Financial Centre (DIFC) which will provide a legislative environment with international standards of governance and transparency.
> The new business hub will offer a wide range of office space for international companies looking to move or expand their business in the region.
> 
> The business park will also include three luxury five-star hotels, retail areas featuring a range of international brands and F&B options, a dedicated arena for events and ancillary facilities to support corporates.
> 
> Dr Amina Al Rustamani, CEO of Tecom Group, said: “The launch of the project comes at an opportunistic time when the real estate market in Dubai is witnessing a clear growth in demand for premium commercial and office space.
> 
> "The growing demand for distinguished business space is evidence that Dubai remains a preferred destination for key international and regional companies, given the Emirate's strategic location and business-friendly environment.”
> 
> She added: "We are committed to providing the best quality service in supporting Dubai as a vibrant destination for business and investment.”​
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/content/377089-tecom-hired-to-develop-operate-dubais-new-136bn-business-park


----------



## el palmesano

MASHREQBANK HQ, 32F Com, 151m (DBD)



DocDubai said:


> What is being constructed in the two plots adjacent to Mashreq bank?


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: DUBAWI, ??F, 400m+ MIXED USE (SZR)



Scion said:


> High resolution render:





DubaiM said:


> Looks awesome! :cheers: Judging from the render and its shown background buildings, I suspect the plot below to be the location of the tower.
> 
> You can't really rely on the developers words saying its located adjacent to SZR, it's rather marketing than precise information


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: ADDRESS HOTEL & RESIDENCES (DCH)



Whisky Peak said:


> pictures (already posted) in a better resolution:


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: AL SHERAA ("The Sail"), 20F (Al Jaddaf)



Gabriel900 said:


> ^^





droneriot said:


> http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/environment/dewa-unveils-fully-solar-powered-headquarters-1.1906908


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: WAFI HOTEL COMPLEX & MALL EXPANSION PHASE 8, 50F (UMM HURAIR)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by my friend


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: JUMEIRAH RODA CANAL HOTEL & RESORT, 22F (Jumeirah 3)



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> http://apcc.me/ mobilising on site as piling contractor.


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: AL KARAMA TOWER, 40F (Karama)



Gabriel900 said:


> From Cityscape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/al-karama-tower


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DUBAI MOTOR CITY (Autodrome)



amijima said:


> *F1: Theme Park back on the Grid in Dubai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:





mechatronic86 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: VERTEX TOWER, 85F, 300m (motor city)



Scion said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.protenders.com/projects/vertex-tower


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: SOUTH BAY, 63F, Mixed Use (Business Bay)



Blizzy said:


> ^^ This is the correct pic:






Scion said:


> From arabianbusiness.com


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: BINGHATTI HEIGHTS, ~2x27F (Business Bay)



Gabriel900 said:


> soon to be officially launched .. now let's guess location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/binghatti-heights


----------



## el palmesano

MARASI BUSINESS BAY












Emarati2009 said:


> http://www.albayan.ae/economy/local-market/2017-09-06-1.3041222





Jillestalin said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/marasi-business-bay


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: PRIVE, 2x36F Hotel, (BB)



Gabriel900 said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/privé-by-damac


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: O2 TOWER, 35F (JVC)



Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.protenders.com/projects/o2-tower


----------



## el palmesano

MOHAMMED BIN RASHID CITY









SiriusCane said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Old masterplan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New masterplan :





Gabriel900 said:


> Today by my friend ... horrible weather





amijima said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

AZIZI RIVIERA



Gabriel900 said:


> Fun Fact, Azizi Riviera is technically NOT a part of Meydan One, its just an area squeezed between Meydan One, Sobha Heartland and Meydan Road.






SiriusCane said:


> Some renders of buildings :
> 
> Azizi riviera 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azizi riviera 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azizi riviera 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azizi riviera 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azizi riviera 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azizi riviera 16





SiriusCane said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXZ6btylG6S/?taken-at=1014966876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXpwuS9FMBP/?taken-at=1014966876


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: AL BERWAZ TOWER AKA DUBAI FRAME, 2x150m (ZABEEL PARK)





SiriusCane said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYZ9_K9nGeZ/?tagged=dubaiframe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdfrgNjnoc/?taken-at=1021667773


----------



## el palmesano

Residences at District One MBR City



stevefam said:


> Location Map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Plan:





stevefam said:


> A much-awaited project at District One has been announced today.. Residences will have 1,2 & 3 bed apartments overlooking marvellous Crystal lagoons. Prices starts from AED 1.1 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: famproperties.com


----------



## el palmesano

Park Ridge - Dubai Hills Estate


----------



## el palmesano

MEYDAN ONE





Whisky Peak said:


> Once again they changed the masterplan.
> You can see it clearly at the mall and the road layout:


----------



## el palmesano

THE WORLD










> Dubai is getting its own ‘Venice’ (as well a ‘snowing’ island)
> 
> The World Islands will soon be home to a floating ‘luxury vessel’ resort inspired by Venice, as well as a snowy Switzerland…
> 
> Cityscape Global is on in Dubai this week, and it’s always the time of year when we find out about the grand, enormous and new developments that will eventually pop up in Dubai.
> 
> This year is no exception – it’s just been announced that a Dhs2.5 billion floating resort will be built near the World Islands (as well as a temperature-controlled zone on the Switzerland Island where it’s always snowing, more on that later). The vessel hotel will be called The Floating Venice.
> 
> 
> The main entrance of the floating resort will be themed on Venice’s Piazza San Marco (and yes, this is essentially a ‘ship’ that’s also an island and also a resort).
> 
> [...]


http://whatson.ae/dubai/2017/09/dubai-getting-venice-well-snowing-island/


----------



## el palmesano

THE HEART OF EUROPE (The World)



SiriusCane said:


> No there are updates.  Here are the latest ones...
> 
> Germany Island villas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXSlPj_BYVC/?taken-by=thoe_dubai
> 
> Sweden Palaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWUptzoB-YL/?taken-by=thoe_dubai
> 
> I still have hope for this project. Landscape is amazing... :nuts: But does anyone have news concerning the other project by the same developer called Pearl Of Asia ?


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT : BLUE WATERS ISLAND (DUBAI MARINA)



SiriusCane said:


> To me it looks a bit like an oil rig... :lol: It's awful but interesting.  Thank you for keeping an eye on this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYz8ZK1jWN0/?tagged=aindubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYz58vgnpT-/?tagged=dubaieye





Jillestalin said:


> Almost there





AP Design said:


> Yesterday, by Meraas' PM:


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI HARBOUR



ostendadler said:


>





Emarati2009 said:


>





Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

THE ROYAL ATLANTIS RESORT, RES+HOTEL, 47F (Palm Jumeirah)



Gabriel900 said:


> More renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/






Whisky Peak said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: SE7EN Residences, 14F (Palm Jumeirah)




Gabriel900 said:


> I'm astonished how they shoved this building in this space lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/se7en-residences


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: PALM BEACH RESIDENCES, 38F, 180m (Palm Jumeirah)











http://gulfbusiness.com/dubais-nakheel-reveals-1bn-projects-including-new-community-mall/


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: ONE AT THE PALM (BY OMNIYAT), RES, 25F, 100m (PALM JUMEIRAH)












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me





jjazeals said:


> Source instagram @trishmcisaac


----------



## el palmesano

NAKHEEL MALL, 4F Mall + 52F Hotel, 240m (Palm Jumeirah)













Gabriel900 said:


> http://www.wme-ae.com/the-palm-hotel/






jjazeals said:


> yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: instagram @vosdeboerenpartners


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: EXPO 2020 (DUBAI SOUTH)



Emarati2009 said:


>





Emarati2009 said:


>





SiriusCane said:


> Some renders of the metro station of the Dubai Expo 2020. :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arch2o.com/weston-williamson-chosen-new-2-2-billion-metro-route-serving-dubai-2020-expo/


----------



## kony

el palmesano said:


> APPROVED: PALM BEACH RESIDENCES, 38F, 180m (Palm Jumeirah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gulfbusiness.com/dubais-nakheel-reveals-1bn-projects-including-new-community-mall/


wow , this tower will ruin the symetry on the Palm...already the Palm Mall Tower is slightly off center but still ok..,.but why they think they need to add more towers right on the Palm...money cannot always be the last option !!


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Creek Harbour Construction Update


19/08/2017


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Creek Tower Construction Update

18/09/2017






Address Harbour Point - Dubai Creek Harbour

20/09/2017


----------



## el palmesano

The Cove Building 1 - Dubai Creek Harbour

5/09/2017






Park Ridge - Dubai Hills Estate

10/09/2017







17 Icon Bay - Dubai Creek Harbour

29/08/2017


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Hills Mall - Emaar Properties


19/08/2017







Sidra - Dubai Hills Estate

27/07/2017







Vida The Dubai Mall - Tower 2

05/07/2017


----------



## el palmesano

> *Emaar to develop Dubai Harbour hotel and residences*
> 
> Master development will include 1,400-berth marina and 6,000 passenger cruise liner terminal


https://www.thenational.ae/business...p-dubai-harbour-hotel-and-residences-1.630306


----------



## Fotografer

*MGM - Belliago Jumeirah beach*













































*Info:*

*** *start build in third quarter of 2017 and complete in 2021 *
*** Project is part of Plan 2021 and UAE Vision 2021
*** 26 acre
*** 10 villa
*** 1000 room hotel MGM and Belliago
*** 500,000 sqft theatre, 
*** 2,000,000 sqft built usable space
*** many of restaurants, museums, a major beach club and adventure zones for both adults and children
*** longest stretch of waterfront ever developed in Dubai
*** investors: Wasl Asset Management Group (part of DREC) and MGM Resorts International

http://www.emirates247.com/news/government/sheikh-mohammed-launches-beachfront-resort-featuring-mgm-and-bellagio-2017-03-22-1.650068
http://www.shortlistdubai.com/around-town/article/12803-iconic-las-vegas-hotel-brand-to-open-dubai-resort
https://www.thenational.ae/business/travel-and-tourism/mgm-and-bellagio-hotels-to-be-built-at-new-resort-site-in-dubai-1.84718


----------



## gdipasqu

and what is the cost for this huge GigaProject ? ^^


----------



## gdipasqu

hello, there is an specific thread dedicated to the Dubai Cityscape 2017 ?
If you could help me on this point please ^^


----------



## Fotografer

No separate thread Dubai Cityspace 2017 

Maybe it help you:

https://cse.google.pl/cse?cx=partner-pub-2024614554274860af3j4-c0bw&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=dubai+cityspace+2017&sa=Search&ref=www.skyscrapercity.com/index.php&gws_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=yDz5Wav0B9DHkgWDoamgAQ#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=dubai%20cityscape%202017&gsc.page=1


----------



## hunainlalani

Hmm Germany island villas i see


----------



## gdipasqu

any update for Dubaï ?


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: I LOVE FLORENCE TOWER, 38F (Business Bay)



Gabriel900 said:


> This is now confirmed located next to Court and here's renders of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/i-love-florence-tower
> 
> EdIT: From the amount of balconies and that cheap design I assume the architect is none other than VE Experts





stevefam said:


> More renders here:


----------



## el palmesano

DAMAC TOWERS by PARAMOUNT, 4x70F, 4x279m Res+Hotel (Business Bay)



zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)





Gabriel900 said:


> Yesterday by me


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: SKY BAY HOTEL, 18F Hotel (Business Bay)












1Dxb said:


> Pic taken before yesterday:
> 
> http://www.dubaicribz.com/details_building/1334


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: RES/COM BUILDING (B01.022), 22F Res + Com












Gabriel900 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/untitled-tower-plot-346707


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: HOTEL INDIGO, 23F (BB)












zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: PRIVE, 2x36F Hotel, (BB)












1Dxb said:


> Pic taken earlier this month:
> 
> http://www.dubaicribz.com/details_building/44


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI INTERNATIONAL FINANCIAL CENTRE (DIFC)






















Emarati2009 said:


>





Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: VIDA RESIDENCE, RES 60F (DBD)












zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: BURJ VISTA, 69F + 22F, 255m + 98m, Res (DBD)



gevorika78 said:


>





zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)





Qweoiu said:


> All pictures taken by me yesterday Sorry for the poor image quality tho


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: IMPERIAL AVENUE, 50F, 192m (DBD)












Astaire007 said:


> 2017-10-08





Scion said:


> by https://www.instagram.com/p/BcITFK5Di6E/


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: BLVD CRESCENT, 47F + 25F Res (DBD)












gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: JARVIS CORP. LIMITED BUILDING, 25F HOTEL (DBD)













zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)
> 
> It must be this one


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: OPERA GRAND, 66F, RES (DBD)












gevorika78 said:


>






Qweoiu said:


> Taken by me over the last 2 days on vacation


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: DUBAI ARENA (CityWalk)













RMB2007 said:


> From Sebastian on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/24482041768/sizes/l





RMB2007 said:


> From Dietmar on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ourlondonstory/37539855964/


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: MASHREQBANK HQ, 32F Com, 151m (DBD)












DocDubai said:


> What is being constructed in the two plots adjacent to Mashreq bank?


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: MÖVENPICK HOTEL DOWNTOWN DUBAI, ~23F, Res












zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: RP HEIGHTS, 50F, 204m Res (DBD)












zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: BOULEVARD POINT, 63F Res (DBD)



Qweoiu said:


> Taken by me 2 days ago


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: PARAMOUNT TOWER HOTEL AND RESIDENCES, 65F, 250m+, Res+Hotel (SZR)












zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: AL HABTOOR CITY - NOURA, AMNA & MEERA, 2 x 75F, 52F Res (SZR)












zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: YOTEL, 39F, 170m+ Hotel (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> this is above ground now ... today by me


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: TIARA UNITED TOWERS, 2x50F Hotel+Com (SZR)





















Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## el palmesano

PREP: DUNYA DOWNTOWN TOWER, 22F, Mixed Use



Gabriel900 said:


> Well this is located next to Reve Behind Movenpick, signboard is on site and its fenced up now.
> 
> This tower won't see the light of day, location is claustrophobic.
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.194503&lon=55.283198&z=19&m=b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/dunya-downtown-tower


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C.: THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES - SKY VIEW, 61F + 56F, 259m + 230m, HOTEL (DBD)












Scion said:


> More Emaar logos!


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: DUBAI WHARF (Culture Village)












robert_dk said:


> Today





robert_dk said:


> Few days back


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: AL SHERAA ("The Sail"), 20F (Al Jaddaf)



droneriot said:


> http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/environment/dewa-unveils-fully-solar-powered-headquarters-1.1906908














Propsearch_ae said:


> Recent photo...


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: ROSEMONT HOTEL & RESIDENCES, 55F+53F, Hotel+Res (TECOM C)












Qweoiu said:


> Taken by me yesterday. Sorry for poor image quality


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: AL BARARI












Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: SEVENTH HEAVEN, 10+ F Res+Hotel (Al Barari)













Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

AL BERWAZ TOWER AKA DUBAI FRAME, 2x150m (ZABEEL PARK)



Emarati2009 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/ramimansourr/?hl=en





Emarati2009 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/aljvd/





SiriusCane said:


> Luminous bands have been added to the lighting.
> 
> 
> Plus a beautiful picture of the frame at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BboQAhbFPkr/?taken-at=1021667773





Emarati2009 said:


>





Scion said:


> by https://www.instagram.com/p/BcKcZ3wHqyD/


----------



## el palmesano

LA MER (Jumeirah 1)




Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI HILLS ESTATE (MBR City)



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> *DUBAI HILLS BUSINESS PARK
> *
> WME is engineering a fast-track shell and core business park development for Emaar’s Dubai Hills project in the UAE.
> The design and build contract is being executed by Sharpoorji Contracting, and will deliver 26,000 sq m of Grade A office space in four buildings.
> 
> We are working with RSP Architects to realise the construction timeframe and provide maximum flexibility for tenancies. The flat slab construction system includes ‘soft spots’ for future openings. The office buildings are seven-storey plus ground level, with parking provided in a fifth building over six floors. In all, the built area of the project is 150,000 sq m.
> 
> Storm water dispersal has proved a particular challenge, and we have developed an on-site strategy using underground tanks to store water for landscaping, as the plot has no network connection.
> 
> This project is one of the first in Dubai to comply with the new Al Sa’Fat building sustainability performance ratings.
> 
> *ARCHITECT* http://www.rsp.ae/
> 
> *LOCATION* http://wikimapia.org/36804974/DUBAI-HILLS-BUSINESS-PARK
> 
> *COMPLETION MAY 2018*
> 
> *RENDERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE* http://www.wme-ae.com/dubai-hills-business-park/





Mohammad-Almarri said:


> *KINGS COLLEGE HOSPITAL AND CLINICS
> *
> WME has been appointed to deliver a full range of engineering services for the first full-scale Kings College Hospital to be constructed outside the UK, along with three polyclinics.
> The specialist hospital will accommodate 100 bed in phase one and a further 80 beds in a second phase. It will also provide 20 outpatient clinics, an intensive care unit, a radiology department, five operating theatres and a specialist oncology treatment centre.
> 
> The site it will occupy is small, which makes phasing of the works a challenge considering the highly technical nature of the building and its usage. To allow the hospital to operate while phase two is constructed, a substantial part of the overall plant and basement facilities will be delivered in phase one. We will also be working on the roll-out of the polyclinics at various sites in Dubai. These provide outpatient services and patient follow-up requirements.
> 
> WME is working closely with the KCH Board and US healthcare specialist architect Perkins+Will. Our services include structural, building services, AV-IT, roads and infrastructure engineering, plus fire, vertical transport, lighting, facade and sustainability engineering. We are also acting as architect of record.
> 
> *ARCHITECT* http://perkinswill.com/
> 
> *LOCATION* http://wikimapia.org/36804979/KINGS-COLLEGE-HOSPITAL-AND-CLINICS-DUBAI-HILLS
> 
> *COMPLETION 2019
> *
> *RENDERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE* http://www.wme-ae.com/kings-college-hospital-and-clinics/


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: MEYDAN



amijima said:


> * Royal Pearls By Oriental Pearls*


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: AZIZI RIVIERA




Scion said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> Fun Fact, Azizi Riviera is technically NOT a part of Meydan One, its just an area squeezed between Meydan One, Sobha Heartland and Meydan Road.


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: NAKHEEL MALL, 4F Mall + 52F Hotel, 240m (Palm Jumeirah)












Qweoiu said:


> All images taken by me 2 days ago


----------



## el palmesano

Super premium Bulgari hotel opens in Dubai



Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: DUBAI HARBOUR
































ostendadler said:


>






SiriusCane said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXSwPNyh0ew/?hl=fr&taken-by=skydivedubai


----------



## el palmesano

PROJECT: THE RESIDENCES AT MARINA GATE, 53F + 65F + 57F, 206m + 256m + 224m Res (Dubai Marina)













Qweoiu said:


> All pictures taken by me yesterday
> 
> View from further back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In context of Dubai Marina





Gabriel900 said:


> http://www.propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: S RESIDENCE, 320m+, 80F (Dubai Marina)












Scion said:


> by https://www.instagram.com/p/BcITt3BDiz5/?taken-by=sidharthvithaldas


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI MARINA

2010 & 2017



advlive said:


>



Dubai Marina - Dubai by HarveyDxb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: MARINA 101, 101F Hotel, 432m

A view down the 17th hole by LET, en Flickr



Scion said:


> From instagram


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: STUDIO ONE, 32F (Dubai Marina)












Gabriel900 said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/studio-one


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: MEYDAN BEACH HOTEL, 258m, 55F (Dubai Marina)






















DkyDky said:


> Today:


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORK: EDITION HOTEL BY MARRIOTT, 12F Hotel (Between Hilton and Crystal Towers)












DkyDky said:


> Today:


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: CROWNE PLAZA, 24F Hotel













DkyDky said:


> Today:


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: STELLA HOTEL, 31F, HOTEL (Former site of The Lighthouse)












DkyDky said:


> Today:


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: SPARKLE TOWERS, 30F (RES) + 15F (COM)












DkyDky said:


> Yesterday:





DkyDky said:


> Today:


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: MARINA WHARF 1+2, 29F+29F Res





DkyDky said:


> Today:


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: 52/42 FIFTY-TWO FOURTY-TWO, 52F + 42F (Res)
































DkyDky said:


> Working Fridays





Scion said:


> by https://www.instagram.com/konstantin_polishchuk/


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: ORRA HARBOUR, 20F Res












DkyDky said:


> Today:





DkyDky said:


> A closeup:


----------



## el palmesano

PREP: LE MERIDIEN MINA SIYAHI HOTEL EXPANSION TOWER, 30F



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> Renders.


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: THE COURT, 37F Com





zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: BURJ PACIFIC, 20F Res












zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: MARYLAND INTERNATIONAL 5 STAR HOTEL, 25F Hotel (DBD)












msmdsh said:


> here is a quick update


----------



## Fizmo1337

Great update!

Thanks for your time and effort!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

thanks for your comment!


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: THE PAD, 25F Res



gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: THE ATRIA, 2X30F, Mixed Use












zwamborn said:


> 2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)





gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: PRIVE, 2x36F Hotel, (BB)



gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

MARASI BUSINESS BAY






















BinSuroor said:


>





Jillestalin said:


>





gevorika78 said:


>





gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: SEVEN GARDENS, 32F, 148.8m Hotel Res (Business Bay)






























Gabriel900 said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/dorchester-hotel-dubai


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: WOW HOTEL AND HOTEL APARTMENTS, 79F, 336m (Business bay)































Gabriel900 said:


> www.propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

BUSINESS BAY



gevorika78 said:


>






jjazeals said:


> source: instagram @fri.philinea






Scion said:


> by https://www.instagram.com/p/Baj_PtdHMnO/?taken-by=mrdubai1






gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI OPERA HOUSE & DISTRICT (DBD)



SiriusCane said:


> New renders of Dubai Opera District..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.glassonweb.com/news/opera-district-show-goes-heart-dubai





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_6168 by shengting huang, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai centre by Alessandro Alfano, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon in Dubai by Sebastian Salazar, on Flickr






Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Dubai Skyscrapers by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PARK GATE RESIDENCES (Wasl1)













Scion said:


>





themapguy said:


> New video from today found at Union Square YT channel:























Scion said:


> (from Weibo)


----------



## el palmesano

PROPOSED: AL KARAMA TOWER, 40F (Karama)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: FORTE, 80F + 50F, 300m+ (DBD)





















gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: A-TOWER, 62F, ???m Com Res (SZR)












Gabriel900 said:


> www.propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

WAFI HOTEL COMPLEX & MALL EXPANSION PHASE 8, 50F (UMM HURAIR)













Scion said:


> sunset from Hyatt Regency Dubai Creek Heights by the spotlight kid, on Flickr





Gabriel900 said:


> http://www.propsearch.ae/


----------



## el palmesano

JUMEIRAH RODA CANAL HOTEL & RESORT, 22F (Jumeirah 3)












Scion said:


> Ground works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by https://www.instagram.com/martalopez1790/


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Creek Harbour

UNDER C: CREEKSIDE 18, 2x100m+, 2x38F, Res (DCH)


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: LIV RESIDENCE, 28F Res (Dubai Marina)





















Gabriel900 said:


> www.propsearch.ae





Gabriel900 said:


> Under c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.propsearch.ae


----------



## Sterlyng65

el palmesano said:


> UNDER C: WOW HOTEL AND HOTEL APARTMENTS, 79F, 336m (Business bay)




I really am in love with this building. I would love to have it my very own city.


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: 1/JBR, 43F Res













Gabriel900 said:


> www.propsearch.ae





Scion said:


> by danielcheongdubai on instagram


----------



## el palmesano

THE ADDRESS JUMEIRAH RESORT & SPA AT JBR, 2x303m, 2x74F (Dubai Marina)



Scion said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> www.propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

VIVANTA BY TAJ, 50F Hotel (JLT)





















Scion said:


> Slightly older photo but epic panorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by https://www.instagram.com/khaled_a_hassan_1/





Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Jumeirah Lakes Towers



Scion said:


> screenshot from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVYOU9WUMPc


----------



## el palmesano

AMESCO TOWER, 46F Com, ?m, Plot AA2




Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

MBL RESIDENCE, 42F Res, Plot K2 (JLT) (Former Attar K2 tower)












Tony 90 said:


> Before concrete pour.


----------



## el palmesano

MEYDAN ONE




Whisky Peak said:


> by Azzigroup on twitter:




Dubai by peter.bira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DEIRA ISLANDS MALL (Deira Islands / Palm Deira)





















sal.yaish said:


> a lot of piling rigs on site in deira mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.webcams.travel/webcam/fullscreen/1404756656





lilzena said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI HARBOUR












Gabriel900 said:


> www.propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

APPROVED: SE7EN Residences, 14F (Palm Jumeirah)

LOCATION



Gabriel900 said:


> I'm astonished how they shoved this building in this space lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/se7en-residences


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^

All hail the great Palmesano for his fantastic round of updates! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^
> 
> All hail the great Palmesano for his fantastic round of updates! :cheers:


----------



## gdipasqu

el palmesano said:


> DUBAI HARBOUR


the Light House tower is still under purpose ? I thought this project was canceled ...:nuts: if someone has more information about it, it ll be great


----------



## el palmesano

DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR (Formerly THE LAGOONS)












The_Traveler said:


> Cladding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: grand.mi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: pedrofcampos50





gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

TOPPED OUT: BURJ VISTA, 69F + 22F, 255m + 98m, Res (DBD)




Gabriel900 said:


> today by me





Jillestalin said:


> From Instagram:


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: AL BATHA TOWER, 49F RES (SZR)




Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## el palmesano

UNDER C: ICD BROOKFIELD PLACE, 290m+, 54F, Com (DIFC)



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## el palmesano

GROUND WORKS: A-TOWER, 62F, ~300m Com Res (SZR)










https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower



Gabriel900 said:


> www.propsearch.ae


----------



## GeneratorNL

Ultra84 said:


> When will it reach the airport?


I don't know unfortunately. But it seems that it doesn't have priority at the moment, because the extension is (for now) only being built until the Expo 2020 site.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Number of units: 800 rooms and suites, plus 250 hotel apartments


















http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/[/QUOTE]


This project is under construction:



Scion said:


> Screenshot from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJzKi9_P4gA


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emirate & municipality of Dubai (that's my guess at least)

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)









https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


This project is under construction:



Lion007 said:


> *New update on Google Earth from 1.24.2018*:banana::banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Uptown Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676768

Official website: http://www.uptowndubai.ae/


Location


First Al Khail Street (Southern end of Jumeirah Lakes Towers)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DMCC

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Height and number of floors: 660m+, 115F, 300m+, ?F (one megatall, one supertall)

Use: Mixed use

The megatall will be the world's tallest commercial tower (i.e. a tower that only contains offices)


http://www.esdglobal.com/gallery/project/1040-burj-2020-district[/QUOTE]


The site for the supertall tower is in preparation:



inronny said:


> 2018/03/04


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential









https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


This project is at ground works:



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> First crane base in place.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Court* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258426

Official website: https://www.tanmiyat.ae/projects.php?pid=1


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Tanmiyat

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 37

Use: commercial and residential


This project is under construction (or topped out, as far as I can judge):



pentimo said:


> The crane is moving .... !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that TANMIYAT doesn't care about any legal action against to him.
> 
> They have own rules


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Residences* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767174

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/dubai-creek-residences.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height and number of floors: 2x150m+ , 4x100m+, 2x41F + 2x35F + 2x29F (six towers in total)

Use: residential











This project is under construction:



Scion said:


> Ras Al Khor flamingoes, Dubai, UAE by Konstantin's Europe and more, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 8 BN

Height of observation wheel: 210 m









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


This island is under construction and nearing completion. The sheikh of Dubai paid the island a visit:



BinSuroor said:


> [email protected] visits Bluewaters Island, the new man-made island developed by @MeraasDubai off the coast of the Jumeirah Beach Residence. The AED 8 billion Bluewaters project includes residential, retail, dining, hospitality, leisure and entertainment facilities. #Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/dxbmediaoffice/status/970694533645262848?s=21
> 
> [email protected]: One of the legs of “Ain Dubai”, the world's largest and tallest observation wheel will become world’s highest rope climbing platforms with an altitude exceeding 150 metres. This novelty experience will be supervised by experts to ensure the safety of the guests.
> 
> https://twitter.com/meraasdubai/status/970682333136375808?s=21


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments











This project is under construction:



Gabriel900 said:


> yesterday by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sky Bay Hotel* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1952711

Official website: https://www.thefirstgroup.com/en/investor/skybay/index.html


Location


Al Aamal Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: The First Group

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 18

Use: hotel











This project is topped out:



Gabriel900 said:


> yesterday by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sol Bay Tower* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398894&page=4

Official website: http://www.solproperties.ae/property/sol-bay/


Location


Al Khaleej Al Tejari 2 Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Sol Properties

Architect: Naga

Height: ?

Number of floors: 23

Use: commercial and retail











This project is under construction:



Gabriel900 said:


> yesterday by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Polaris* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413717


Location


Al Aamal Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ahmad Abul Rahim Al Attar

Architect: ?

Height: 150 m

Number of floors: 34

Use: commercial and residential









https://www.bncnetwork.net/project/The_Polaris_Tower_Business_Bay/MjI2MzM=/


This project is under construction:



Gabriel900 said:


> workers on site ... yesterday by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*La Maison by HDS* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904039


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: HDS Group

Architect: Archgroup

Height: 364.5 m

Number of floors: ~100

Use: residential


https://www.protenders.com/projects/la-maison-by-hds


This project is at ground works:



Gabriel900 said:


> yesterday by me ... still piling


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Marquise Square* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414426

Official website: http://www.marquisesquare.ae/


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: SRG

Architect: Erga

Height: ?

Number of floors: 30+

Use: residential











This project is under construction:



Gabriel900 said:


> very nice cladding ... yesterday by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Handel Architects

Height and number of floors of the towers: 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F, 2x300m+

Project value: UAE 7.6 BN











This project is at ground works:



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Dubai Mall (extension)* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547613

Official website: https://thedubaimall.com/


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

One of the world's largest malls is being expanded on multiple locations

Floor size: 93 000 sq meters / 1 million sqft additional retail space (for the specific extension shown below)





A part of this project is completed, while another part is still under construction. Below you see the completed part:



Gabriel900 said:


> This is open now ... but yesterday this is how it looked like


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential











This project is under construction:



Gabriel900 said:


> almost topped out .. yesterday by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2x 288m

Number of floors of the towers: 76F + 2x 70F

Use: residential, hotel and retail











This project is topped out:



Gabriel900 said:


> yesterday by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Boulevard* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1546498

Official website: http://www.addresshotels.com/en/hotels/address-boulevard/


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Atkins

Height: 370 m

Number of floors: 72

Use: serviced apartments and hotel


This project is completed, but I just had to show you this super awesome picture that someone posted in the local Dubai forum:



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> _O8A8709 by hala qassem, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre (DIFC)

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial











This project is under construction:



Gabriel900 said:


> Yesterday by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction











Recent video



Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Tower* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895569
Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/


Location


Dubai Creek Harbour (centrally located landmark tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Santiago Calatrava

Height: 1300m+

Number of floors: 210

Status: under construction 











Recent video



jain ladda said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Harbour Views* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1886787

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/harbourviews.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Atkins

Height: 2 x 200m

Number of floors: 2 x 53

Use: residential

Status: under construction












Recent picture



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> Progress


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Residences* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767174

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/dubai-creek-residences.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Height and number of floors: 2x150m+ , 4x100m+, 2x41F + 2x35F + 2x29F (six towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> Crowns Special treatment


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Creekside 18* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2045863

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/creekside-18.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 2 x 100m

Number of floors: 2 x 38

Use: residential

Status: under construction












Recent picture



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> Progress


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: under construction









https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture



Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Arena* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960437

Official website: n/a (yet)


Location


50th Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: multi-purpose arena (capacity: 20 000)

Status: under construction





Recent picture



Philip Marlowe said:


> Looks like roof is on?


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Vista* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613621

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/burj-vista.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: 255 + 98 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 69 + 22

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture



Philip Marlowe said:


> Quite elegant


----------



## cilindr0

The quality and quantity of projects is really stunning!


----------



## GeneratorNL

cilindr0 said:


> The quality and quantity of projects is really stunning!


I agree that the quantity of projects is amazing. And so is the quality - at least when it comes to the big projects shown in this thread. But it has to be said: there are a lot of tacky, low-quality projects in Dubai too. The thing is that these are mostly lowrises and midrises, which do not get a lot of attention on this forum.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Court* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258426

Official website: https://www.tanmiyat.ae/projects.php?pid=1


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Tanmiyat

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 37

Use: commercial and residential

Status: under construction


Recent picture



pentimo said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture



Richard Head said:


> 20 cables in bottom right segment, 8 in each of the other segments.....


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Gate Avenue* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=106445

Official website: http://gateavenue.difc.ae/


Location


Central spine of Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DIFC

Architect: RMJM

More than 150 boutiques and retail outlets in a central location in Dubai International Financial Centre.

Status: under construction












Recent pictures



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> *SOURCE* https://twitter.com/GateAvenue/status/975612862394548225


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Iconic luxury waterfront destination to feature MENA’s largest marina

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> www.propsearch.ae


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island to be developed by Meraas. This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures



Emarati2009 said:


>





Al0n said:


> A different perspective from the pedestrian bridge.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the pedestrian bridge........


----------



## Tom_Green

I hope the gate avenue will be that attractive, that it will help to fill the last plots in the DIFC.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction












Recent picture



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> Developer update
> 
> Today highest cores on level 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE* https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/construction-updates/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Edition Downtown* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1864378

Official website: https://www.editionhotels.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Jarvis Corporation Limited

Architect: LW

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: under construction










https://www.protenders.com/projects/jarvis-downtown-hotel


Recent pictures



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> Progress.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Hills Estate* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745449

Official website: http://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-hills-estate/


Location


Central part of Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar and Meraas

Architect: Building Design Partnership (BDP)

Size: over 11 million sq meters

Use: residential, retail, commercial, hotel and more

Dubai Hills Estate will feature a commercial centre, retail centres, as well as low-rise and mid-rise residences, hotels and serviced hotel apartments

Adding to the convenience of residents are educational institutions, healthcare facilities and mosques

Status: under construction








Recent pictures



dreamax00 said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ellisdon.com/project/dubai-hills-estate/
> https://twitter.com/EllisDon/status/973585867846668290


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Discovery Gardens Mall & Jenan Heights* | Discovery Gardens

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2069791

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/communities/jenan-heights


Location


Garden Boulevard Road, Discovery Gardens

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: ?

Height: hotel 50 m+, the residential towers will be taller

Number of floors: hotel 25, but the residential towers will be taller

Use: retail, hotel and residential

Status: approved

The mall and Jenan Heights are strictly speaking two different projects, but both will be developed by Nakheel, and they will be located next to each other. So until there are construction updates I will put them in one post. For now we only have the following information and renders:



> Jenan Heights is a collection of nine towers with 2,500 apartments between them, all set in extensive communal green space. The gated community features an array of onsite facilities including a pool, jogging track, gym and clubhouse. There will also be convenient retail and dining attractions within the community. Jenan Heights is connected by a pedestrian bridge to another new Nakheel project, Discovery Gardens Mall, which in turn is directly connected to a Dubai Metro station currently under construction as part of the Route 2020 Metro extension project.
> 
> Source: https://www.nakheel.com/en/communities/jenan-heights











Source: https://www.nakheel.com/en/communities/jenan-heights









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/discovery-gardens-mall


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Mohammad-Almarri said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Sufouh unnamed tower* | Dubai Media City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146548029#post146548029

Official website: n/a


Location


King Salman Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud Street, Media City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: ?

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~70F

Use: commercial and residential

Status: ground works











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> piling madness .. today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mövenpick Hotel* | Dubai Media City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811232

Official website: https://www.movenpick.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai Media City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts

Architect: SVA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 26

Use: hotel

Status: under construction









http://www.boutiquedesign.com/content/m-venpick-hotel-planned-dubai-media-city


Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Jebel Ali Hills* | Master-planned community

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743673

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to the border with Abu Dhabi

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Masterplan architect: Parsons

Number of plots: 2000 (all sold out)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures



gevorika78 said:


> A good amount of work around JAHills


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Gateway Towers* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458872

Official website: n/a


Location


At the entrance to Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: Atkins

Height: 285m + 2 x 205m (3 towers in total)

Number of floors: 61F + 2x48F

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Iconic luxury waterfront destination to feature MENA’s largest marina

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture



The-King said:


> 20/03/2018
> as of yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Sentinel-2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Marina 101* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342844

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Sharta Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Sheffield Real Estate

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 432 m

Number of floors: 101

Use: residential and hotel (Hard Rock Hotel)

Status: topped out











Recent picture



Scion said:


> yes, several units' windows have their lights on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BgbAfZxA7WK/?taken-by=100.pixels


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> This has topped out .. floor wise .. what a speed! today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> One of the supertalls has officially top out  today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiara United Towers* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416813

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Zabeel Investments and United Holdings

Architect: ADP-I

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 50 (two towers)

Use: commercial and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Sterling* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754811

Official website: http://www.omniyat.com/project/thesterling/


Location


Al Asayel Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: FHSI

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> Omniyat is taking their time with these 2 .. today


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction

Contractor is awarded and construction is starting. The tower is 62 floors and the spire on top is as high as another 25F. New renders have been released:




































https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Most recent picture we got (from January this year)



Burj Khalifa fan said:


> 16-1-2018


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emirate & municipality of Dubai (that's my guess at least)

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


A satellite picture from January in a previously unposted high resolution



Whisky Peak said:


> the google pic from 24th february 2018 in a higher resolution:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Handel

Height and number of floors : 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F, 2x300m+

Status: ground works











Recent news article



Whisky Peak said:


> news from 15th March 2018:
> 
> *Tender issued for Dubai tower*
> 
> *Damac Properties has opened the tender process for the second of six towers at its Aykon City development in Dubai.*
> 
> The tower includes three basements, a ground floor and 10 podium levels, in addition to a ‘lifestyle and entertainment’ level, 49 residential floors and a rooftop. The total built up area will be 1.7 million square feet.
> 
> “Construction development at Aykon City site is progressing rapidly with piling work for this tower already completed, so we have moved to the tendering stage which will see a new construction partner being appointed as early as May 2018,” said Damac Properties senior vice president – commercial Mohammed Tahaineh.
> 
> Damac recently appointed China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) to take on the approximately AED600m construction of the first tower.
> 
> Aykon City’s development plan consists of residences, serviced apartments, a hotel and office space, overlooking Dubai Canal. It will also be home to Aykon Plaza, an entertainment with swimming pools, a spa, beach club, cafes, restaurants, yoga and tai-chi areas, as well as a residents-only private recreation space.
> 
> source: https://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/tender-issued-for-dubai-tower



Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'beel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me .. cranes forest .. a monster crane is getting installed (black one)


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: under construction









https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me ... cladding started on elevator


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*RP Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815947

Official website: http://www.rpheights.com/


Location


Between Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard and Al Asayel Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RP Global Developers

Architect: Arif + Bintoak

Height: 204 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction




Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> 40th floor reached .. today by me .. 10 more floors to go


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Adventz Tower* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895874

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Adventz

Architect: LW Design Group

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 71 

Use: residential

Status: ground works











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## Quicksilver

GeneratorNL said:


> *The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai
> 
> Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295
> 
> Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai
> 
> Location on Wikimapia: click here
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Emaar
> 
> Architect: SOM
> 
> Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)
> 
> Number of floors: 61 + 56
> 
> Use: serviced apartments + hotel
> 
> Status: under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/
> 
> 
> Recent picture


 Cladding is terrible on this. Why go and bother with rounded shape and put such a cheap cladding on this?


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cityland Mall* | Dubailand

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135881998#post135881998

Official website: http://citylandmall.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road, Dubailand

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: McArthur + Company

Architect: Al Bayaty

Size: over 300,000 m2

Number of shops: 350

Other features: 75+ restaurants and cafes, 12 screen cinema, 60,000 m2 park

Status: under construction











Recent pictures



Whisky Peak said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seventh Heaven* | Al Barari

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798822

Official website: https://www.albarari.com/project/seventh-heaven


Location


Al Barari, Dubailand

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Barari Firm Management LLC

Architect: 10 Design

Height: ?

Number of floors: 10+

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent video


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Arabian Ranches* | Dubailand

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=140742

Official website: http://arabianranches.com/


Location


Between Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road and Emirates Road, Dubailand

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Masterplan architect: ?

Number of units: over 4000

Use: residential community

Additional features: equestrian center, shopping center, community center, golf course, school

Status: phase 1 is completed, phase 2 is under construction











Recent video


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sabah Rotana Hotel* | Al Sufouh

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146662939#post146662939

Official website: https://www.rotana.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, Al Sufouh

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RSG International

Architect: someone who should go back to architecture school

Height: ?

Number of floors: 54

Use: hotel and serviced apartments

Status: ground works


A new render has been released



Gabriel900 said:


> Piling completed here .. they are excavating now ..
> 
> Another minor redesign .. render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protenders.com/projects/sabah-rotana-hotel


No construction pictures yet


----------



## GeneratorNL

*S Residence* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922699

Official website: n/a


Location


King Salman Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Immo Prestige

Architect: Atkins

Height: 320m+

Number of floors: 80

Use: residential

Status: ground works











Recent picture



LSat said:


> Today. VERY slow progress on this tower.
> Seeing both this one and Marina Gate at the same time, MG is going up 3 to 5x faster.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Viceroy Dubai Jumeirah Village* | Jumeirah Village Circle

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746043

Official website: https://www.fiveglobalholdings.com/five-dubai-jumeirah-village/


Location


Bijada Boulevard South, Jumeirah Village Circle

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Five Holdings

Architect: Atkins

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> Looks tall from 5kms away.



Recent video


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Palm* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754810

Official website: http://onepalm.ae/


Location


Southern end of the trunk, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Soma

Height: 100m

Number of floors: 25

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent video


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Vista* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613621

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/burj-vista.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: 255 + 98 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 69 + 22

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture



Philip Marlowe said:


> The street level exterior is currently being completed. It looks like they haven't started on much of the interior fitout yet. Here's a pic of the shorter tower, mostly complete exterior, lights have been turned on for both towers. Liking the imitation timber awnings.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: under construction












Recent video


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Jameel Art Centre* | Culture Village

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133120123

Official website: https://artjameel.org


Location


Culture Village, next to Palazzo Versace Hotel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Abdul Latif Jameel Community Initiatives

Architect: Serie Architect

Size: 4,150 m2

Use: art centre, artist residence, and creative enterprise incubator

Status: under construction

News article and renders



Gabriel900 said:


> The Jameel Art Centre Dubai (JAC) is an art centre, artist residence, and creative enterprise incubator, located at the tip of Dubai’s Cultural Village, overlooking the Dubai Creek.This 4,150 m2 art centre consist of galleries, artist studios, classrooms, incubator spaces and a restaurant. The JAC is dedicated to the display, promotion and creation of Middle East and North Africa art and its connection and potential to the wider global arts movement.
> 
> Conceived as a series of boxes and bound together by a one storey high colonnade, the JAC is an intimate place for experiencing and producing art. This is afforded by careful insertion of courtyards between the different boxes and the colonnade. These courtyards become spill out spaces for the users and visitors of the art centre, and offer a space of repose as one moves from one gallery to another. The colonnade also works as an active social space, charging the edge of the building with activities and enlivening the waterfront promenade.
> 
> As each gallery is contained within a box of varying dimensions, it offers a flexible and rich curatorial potential – from small intimate gallery for enjoying smaller works to large galleries with soaring height for large sculptures. The massing of the building, its spatiality, and its façade articulation draws from the rich architectural tradition of the region and yet interpreted with the simplicity, elegance and intelligence that are synonymous with the work of Serie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.serie.co.uk/projects/jameel-art-centre



Recent video



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> Jameel Arts Centre, Dubai, is opening 11.11.18! Check video in link very nice place is in the making.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BgiinSnAVei/?taken-by=art_jameel


----------



## GeneratorNL

*InterCityHotel* | Culture Village

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1926457

Official website: https://www.intercityhotel.com


Location


Central location in Culture Village

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ahmad Abdulla Juma Bin Biyat and Hashim Abdulla Ahmad Al Dabal

Architect: ERGA Progress Engineering Consultants

Height: ?

Number of floors: 8

Use: hotel

Status: topped out











Recent video

State of construction can be seen at 1:26 minutes


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Sports City* | Dubailand

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115413

Official website: www.dsc.ae/


Location


Western corner of Dubailand

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Master developers: Abdul Rahim Al Zarooni and Abdulrahman Falaknaz

Size: 4.6 million square metres

Use: residential, commercial, retail, leisure, education

Features villa's, apartments, sports stadiums, schools, shopping malls

Status: many towers and villa's are completed, and many others under construction. Dubai Sports City has been launched in 2004 and has been under construction since.


Recent video

*Some great drone footage!*


----------



## Quicksilver

Sport City - villas area is ok... high rise area is sh**t hole with cheap buildings and zero integration with surrounding space. But this is major problem in Dubai anywhere.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Collective* | Dubai Hills Estate

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146720605#post146720605

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-hills-estate/


Location


Next to Dubai Hills Mall, Dubai Hills Estate

Location on Wikimapia: click here (don't know the exact location yet, but it's somewhere around there)


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 14

Use: residential

Status: approved

This project was launched today, so I thought it would be nice to give it some coverage in this thread.


Info and renders



> *Contemporary co-living spaces that foster a sense of community*
> 
> Collective is a contemporary co-living space in the budding and central location of Dubai Hills Estate. Occupants will have private residences opening onto a world of shared dining, leisure, sports, retail and cultural facilities on-site. Invest in 1 or 2 bedroom apartments and enjoy high rental returns for years to come.
> 
> Collective features:
> 
> Close to Dubai Hills Mall and Dubai Hills Park
> Retail, leisure and dining options within the building
> Indoor and outdoor lounge areas
> Multi-purpose amphitheatre
> Library
> Game area
> Secret garden
> 
> Source: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/collective/index.aspx





stevefam said:


> Emaar launched a new project in Dubai Hills Estate, Collective will offer only 1 & 2 bed apartments. As per the sources, the prices would be extremely low and it can be the lowest price property in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: new-project.ae



Promotional video


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Vista* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613621

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/burj-vista.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: 255 + 98 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 69 + 22

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures



Philip Marlowe said:


> ^^
> Cool
> 
> More pics


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Damac Towers by Paramount* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411757

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/damac-towers-by-paramount-hotels-resorts-dubai


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 4 x 279 m (4 towers)

Number of floors: 4 x 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> Still not completed .. today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Blue Waters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Bouygues said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: https://www.xyzdesigners.com/

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture



Bouygues said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Metro* | Dubai-wide rapid transit system

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97253

Official website: https://www.rta.ae/


Location


Currently two lines across Dubai; expansion in progress


Project facts


Developer: Municipality of Dubai

Length: currently 76.6 km

Number of stations: currently 49 (29 on red line, 20 on green line)

Status: Red and Green Lines completed; with a Red Line extension currently under construction, and several other new lines in planning stage

The red line is currently being extended with seven new stations according to the following map:









Source: https://www.thenational.ae/uae/tran...n-new-stations-for-expo-2020-graphic-1.639103


Recent pictures of the Red Line extension



Tony 90 said:


>





Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Vista* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613621

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/burj-vista.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: 255 + 98 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 69 + 22

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture



Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Yesterday


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Crescent* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707314

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-crescent.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: BSBG

Height: ?

Number of floors: 47 + 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









http://www.constructionweekonline.c...aled-al-rostamani-pegel-scoops-emaar-contract


Recent picture



Burj Khalifa fan said:


> 2-4-2018


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Burj Khalifa fan said:


> 2-4-2018


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Banyan Tree Residences – Hillside Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968823

Official website: http://sweidandsweid.com/projects/banyan-tree-residences/


Location


Al Sarayat Street, Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Sweid and Sweid

Architect: BSBG

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Scion said:


> photo source: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bgyx25pFJuv/?taken-by=alphaspotting


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Tower* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895569

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/


Location


Dubai Creek Harbour (centrally located landmark tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Santiago Calatrava

Height: 1300m+

Number of floors: 210

Future tallest man-made structure on Earth

Status: under construction 











Recent picture



Scion said:


> Photo also by UAE Project https://www.instagram.com/p/BhBYsQ_Fm0H/?taken-by=uaeproject


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Uptown Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676768

Official website: http://www.uptowndubai.ae/


Location


First Al Khail Street (Southern end of Jumeirah Lakes Towers)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DMCC

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Height and number of floors: 660m+, 115F, 360m+, 78F (one megatall, one supertall; additionally there will be about five smaller towers)

Use: Mixed use

The megatall will be the world's tallest commercial tower (i.e. a tower that only contains offices)

Status: the supertall tower is in preparation, while the rest of the project (including the megatall tower) is approved


http://www.esdglobal.com/gallery/project/1040-burj-2020-district


Recent pictures



Tony 90 said:


> *
> Uptown Dubai site - 20th March 2018 *





Tony 90 said:


> *Uptown Dubai site - 25th March 2018*





Tony 90 said:


> *Uptown Dubai site - 29th March 2018 *


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me ... not exactly the fastest project in Dubai.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*SRG Tower* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918772

Official website: n/a


Location


Between Sheikh Zayed Road and Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: SRG

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 460 m

Number of floors: 111

Use: residential

Status: in preperation


Recent news and new renders



Gabriel900 said:


> Finally this is REVEALED!!! So excited for it!!!! It got a height increase as well to *460m/111F*!!! :drool: work is expected to start soon and it is CONFIRMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design stage 2018
> 
> The SRG Tower is a 111 floor luxury residential apartment tower; a highly efficient, highly engineered iconic super- high-rise tower that resonates efficiency, innovation and sustainability and creates a new benchmark in future high-rise towers.
> 
> The SRG Tower is to be an instantly recognisable form, with luxury apartments, featuring a resort style swimming pool, luxury lobby with cafe, multi-purpose rooms and first floor retail.
> 
> The design was a culmination of architecture – structures – wind Engineering – sustainability – facade engineering.
> 
> The mega diagrid structure is a timeless and expressive feature, which not only resolves the lateral forces and transfers them directly to ground, but also creates an instantly recognisable architectural expression, making the building unique and iconic, while highly efficient in resolving the lateral wind loads on this extremely slender 460m high, 1:17 height to width ratio for a tower.
> 
> The double wind turbines exemplify the sustainability aspirations of the client in creating a building that will lead a new benchmark in the future of super high rise not only in the Middle East but also globally.
> 
> The turbines will create 500MW peak energy. This aspiration is further reinforced by the use of photovoltaic panels on all the spandrel facade panels between floors to create renewable energy for the common areas of the building.
> 
> https://testkilladesign.com/portfolio/srg-tower/





Gabriel900 said:


> This is getting more and more official now .. From CTBUH ... this tower reminds me of the canceled Anara Tower! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/srg-tower/28226


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2x 288m

Number of floors of the towers: 76F + 2x 70F

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out












Recent pictures



Burj Khalifa fan said:


> 2-4-2017
> Cleaning the facade is ongoing for FV II


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: in preparation









https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> Contractor is setting up .. excavation is ongoing .. today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 326m, 300m+, other two towers unknown

Number of floors : 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F

Status: ground works


New renders



Gabriel900 said:


> To put it once and for all to rest, the height of the tallest tower is now confirmed to be *326m* by the architect .. so the other twin must be in that area as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://testkilladesign.com/portfolio/aykon-tower-2/



Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me .. monster crane is up and working


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me ... second tower almost topped out


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



aade said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39424394860/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Crescent* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707314

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-crescent.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: BSBG

Height: ?

Number of floors: 47 + 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









http://www.constructionweekonline.c...aled-al-rostamani-pegel-scoops-emaar-contract


Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*RP Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815947

Official website: http://www.rpheights.com/


Location


Between Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard and Al Asayel Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RP Global Developers

Architect: Arif + Bintoak

Height: 204 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction




Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> sexy curves .. today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiara United Towers* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416813

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Zabeel Investments and United Holdings

Architect: ADP-I

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 50 (two towers)

Use: commercial and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Viceroy Dubai Jumeirah Village* | Jumeirah Village Circle

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746043

Official website: https://www.fiveglobalholdings.com/five-dubai-jumeirah-village/


Location


Bijada Boulevard South, Jumeirah Village Circle

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Five Holdings

Architect: Atkins

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Gabriel900 said:


> The amount of construction in JVC is insane!! today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Meydan One* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842847

Official website: http://www.meydan.ae/real-estate/meydan-one.html


Location


Between Business Bay and MBR City District One, Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Project size: 3.6 million square meter

Complete neighborhood to be developed by Meydan, which will include amongst others the world's future longest indoor ski slope, a big mall and a 711 meter tall tower, Dubai One.

Use: residential, commercial, retail, entertainment, hotels, education, etc.

Status: the project is approved, with only the mall being under construction











Recent picture of the u/c mall



Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures



Philip Marlowe said:


> From Westin Pool looking up at the shortest tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will see that people have already moved in while its still being completed...


----------



## cilindr0

Cranes everywhere!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maryland International 5 Star Hotel* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804801

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MaryLand International FZE

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture



Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture



Scion said:


> View from Burj Khalifa, Dubai by George Terzopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emirate & municipality of Dubai (that's my guess at least)

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent picture



Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Tower* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895569

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/


Location


Dubai Creek Harbour (centrally located landmark tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Santiago Calatrava

Height: 1300m+

Number of floors: 210

Future tallest man-made structure on Earth

Status: under construction 











Recent video

Drone footage, originally posted in the local Dubai forum by Scion:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent picture

From LinkedIn, posted in the local Dubai forum by Philip Marlowe:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sheikh Zayed Road* | An aerial view

A photo from Weibo, posted in the local Dubai forum by Scion. It shows the skyscraper-lined part of Sheikh Zayed Road:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken by Gabriel900:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Adventz Tower* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895874

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Adventz

Architect: LW Design Group

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 71 

Use: residential

Status: ground works











Recent picture

Taken by Gabriel900:

Shoring work ongoing.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Arena* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960437

Official website: n/a (yet)


Location


50th Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: multi-purpose arena (capacity: 20 000)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken by Gabriel900:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*FIVE Dubai Jumeirah Village* | Jumeirah Village Circle

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746043

Official website: https://www.fiveglobalholdings.com/five-dubai-jumeirah-village/


Location


Bijada Boulevard South, Jumeirah Village Circle

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Five Holdings

Architect: Atkins

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken by Gabriel900:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Bay* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: n/a

Official website: n/a


Location


Central peninsula in Business Bay (location of the cancelled projects Signature Towers and Marya Downtown)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ?

Use: mixed-use neighborhood. There's hardly any information about this project at the moment, but it's worth it posting it here anyway, as it will make a huge impact on Business Bay.

Status: proposed




























More pictures here: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dubai-bay-dubai


----------



## GeneratorNL

*RP Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815947

Official website: http://www.rpheights.com/


Location


Between Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard and Al Asayel Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RP Global Developers

Architect: Arif + Bintoak

Height: 204 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction




Recent picture

Taken by Gabriel900:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island to be developed by Meraas. This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent news



> *Caesars Palace to open in Dubai's Bluewaters this year *
> 
> Legendary US hospitality firm Caesars Entertainment Corporation has collaborated with leading developer Meraas to bring two luxury hotels, a conference centre and a beach club to Dubai’s manmade island Bluewaters, located off the coast of Jumeirah Beach Residence.
> 
> They include a 178-key Caesars Palace Bluewaters Dubai, the world’s second, and a 301 room Caesars Bluewaters Dubai.
> 
> Both will feature indoor and outdoor swimming pools, views of Ain Dubai, a total of nine world-class restaurants, spacious spas and event space as well as a 450-metre private beach in the second hotel.
> 
> The plans are in line with Sheikh Mohammed’s Dubai Tourism Vision 2020 to introduce exclusive concepts to the Emirate, as well as the Dubai Plan 2021 to diversify economic activities.
> 
> Bluewaters will be the first project in Caesars Entertainment’s plan to expand into new markets through licensing and management arrangements.
> 
> The new resorts will offer a mix of live entertainment and gourmet celebrity restaurants.
> 
> “[Meraas] is creating unique experiences and leveraging strategic partnerships to showcase the best of what Dubai can offer to its visitors. The landmark arrangement with Caesars Entertainment, which aims to establish Bluewaters as a world-class tourist attraction with exclusive international entertainment opportunities, is a significant achievement for the emirate’s thriving hospitality and entertainment sectors,” said Abdulla Al Habbai, Group Chairman of Meraas.
> 
> Over the past five years, the firm has invested in an AED18b portfolio of key leisure and entertainment projects, including Dubai Parks and Resorts, The Green Planet, Dubai Arena, Ain Dubai, Laguna Waterpark and Dubai Safari.
> 
> Caesars Entertainment’s entry into the region is expected to boost the area’s tourism industry.
> 
> The firm is known for hosting global superstars in regular performers, and is the world’s third largest live entertainment promoter, with its Planet Hollywood property in Las Vegas acting as home to the Zappos Theatre venue, one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> “Through our collaboration with Meraas, we anticipate Bluewaters Island will evolve into the region’s top hospitality, dining and entertainment destination. This project represents Caesars’ ability to focus on our strengths in hospitality as well as reinforce our commitment and capacity to establish brands in new global markets,” said Mark Frissora, President and Chief Executive Officer of Caesars Entertainment.
> 
> Caesars Entertainment’s portfolio attracts over 115 million guests worldwide every year, and the company operates 39,000 hotel rooms and suites, with more than 500 restaurants across 53 properties in five countries, including the US, Canada, the UK, South Africa and Egypt.
> 
> It also organises over 10,000 live entertainment shows annually, while its loyalty programmes has more than 55 million members.
> 
> As for Bluewaters, it comprises 10 apartment buildings with a total of 700 units offering views of the Arabian Gulf. They include residential amenities such as state-of-the-art gyms, swimming pools, landscaped gardens, basketball courts and children’s play areas.
> 
> Access to Bluewaters is through a bridge that connects the island directly to Sheikh Zayed Road. The island will also connect to The Beach via a 265-metre pedestrian bridge.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/trav...palace-to-open-in-dubais-bluewaters-this-year


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Park Point* | Dubai Hills Estate

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135883365

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/park-point/


Location


Between Dubai Hills Business Park and Park Heights, Dubai Hills Estate

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar and Meraas

Architect: ?

Use: mixed-use neighborhood, but mostly residential

Status: under construction










































































Recent picture









Source: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/community-construction-updates/dubai-hills-estate/park-point.aspx


----------



## GeneratorNL

*MGM Hotel and Residences & Bellagio Hotel* | Umm Sequim 2

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452522

Official website: n/a


Location


A man-made peninsula off the coast of Umm Sequim 2

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: ?

Use: hotel, residential, entertainment, retail

The project involves the construction of beachfront development spread over 3.5 million square meters for touristic and leisure services. It will include an MGM-branded hotel and a Bellagio-branded hotel containing 1,000 hotel rooms and apartments, 10 villas with a build up area of 105,218 square meters as well as luxurious restaurants and cafés and a theatre.

The island will also include indoor and outdoor swimming pools, business person lounge, water fountains and artificial waterfalls. The theatre will have a seating capacity of 800 and occupy an area of 80,000 square feet. It will host shows organised by MGM, conferences, festivals and weddings. The beach club on the island will offer a number of maritime leisure services and activities to guests and visitors. Water shows will be organised in the evenings, and club and its five-star facilities are also capable of hosting special honouring ceremonies. 

The island will be surrounded by a corniche spanning an area of 1.2 kilometres that will include cafés, restaurants and retail stores. The ‘Cave of Wonders’, occupying 124,000 square feet of space, will focus on providing entertainment for children and their families through sports and games that cater to different age groups.

Status: preparation













































https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice







Recent picture

Machinery is on site:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/tgfromdubai/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*La Mer* | Jumeirah 1

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1756293

Official website: http://www.lamerdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, Jumeirah 1

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

900 000 m2 / 9.5 million square feet of existing and reclaimed land featuring commercial, leisure, residential and hospitality components.

Status: under construction (partially completed)











Recent news



> *New waterpark opening at Dubai’s La Mer*
> 
> There’s a new waterpark opening in Dubai, and we can’t wait to snatch up our trunks and cozzies and propel ourselves headfirst down those slides.
> Laguna Waterpark is swinging open its gates in May 2018 to a labyrinth of waterslides, a surf machine, raft rides, a lazy river and more – and residents will pay just Dhs99 for the pleasure.
> 
> The park will be situated at La Mer, with a day pass allowing visitors to come and go as they please, meaning you can have a gander around the rest of the beach resort while building up some courage to face the waterslide complex.
> 
> Thrill-seekers can get their fix with five daring slides snaking their way from the slide tower, including The Mantra, Constrictor, The Loop, Freefall and Mad Racer, if you think you’re hard enough.
> 
> The waterpark is split into four zones – Surf, Relax, Slide and Splash – as well as a pool lounge, a lazy river, food kiosks and a merchandise store.
> The WaveOz 180 FloRider – also known as The Ultimate Surf Machine – is basically a massive wave-generating water tank and is currently the only one of its kind in the GCC and one of only three in the entire world.
> 
> There’s also a children’s zone with a splash pad for children up to four years old and AquaPlay Rainfortress for children aged four to 12 years old.
> 
> There’s also a tipping bucket using 3,800 litres of water per swill to soak expectant guests – that’s the equivalent of 44 tubs of bathwater, but cleaner.
> 
> We’re especially looking forward to the Aquadrop, where the rider plummets at 61.2km per second into waters below. That’s faster than a leopard running full pelt, and about the speed we’ll be making our way to La Mer.
> Dhs99 (residents, online), Dhs125 (residents, at the gate), Dhs159 (non-residents), free (children under two years old). Open daily 10am-dusk. La Mer, Jumeirah 1, www.lagunawaterpark.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.timeoutdubai.com/aroundtown/news/82834-new-waterpark-opening-at-dubais-la-mer?image=5


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken 18/4/2018 by Pentimo:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

From Instagram:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Gateway Towers* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458872

Official website: n/a


Location


At the entrance to Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: Atkins

Height: 285m + 2 x 205m (3 towers in total)

Number of floors: 61F + 2x48F

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture










Source: https://www.instagram.com/tgfromdubai/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Number of units: 800 rooms and suites, plus 250 hotel apartments

Status: under construction









http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

From YouTube:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubawi* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147526891

Official website: n/a


Location


Between Al Saada Street and Sheikh Zayed Road

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: SHUAA Capital

Architect: N Studio

Height: 330m+

Number of floors: 84

Use: residential and hotel

Status: approved

Construction is set to begin this summer:



























https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/dubawi-tower









https://www.protenders.com/projects/dubawi-tower


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Creek Rise* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140068547

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/creek-rise/


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ~150m + ~100m (two towers)

Number of floors: 43 + 33

Use: residential

This project was initially launched under the name 'Creek Heights'

Status: approved







Recent pictures



















_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Harbour Gate* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975737

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/harbour-gate/index.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dar SSH

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 35 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: ground works











Recent pictures



















_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Creek Gate* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971338

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/creek-gate/index.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: 2 x ~100 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 37 + 32

Use: residential

Status: preparation











Recent pictures



















_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Cove* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960740

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/the-cove/index.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 23 + 3x10 + 6x8 (10 buildings)

Use: residential

Status: ground works











Recent pictures



















_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Residences* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767174

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/dubai-creek-residences.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Height and number of floors: 2x150m+ , 4x100m+, 2x41F + 2x35F + 2x29F (six towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures



















_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Creekside 18* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2045863

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/creekside-18.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 2 x 100m

Number of floors: 2 x 38

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures



















_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Harbour Views* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1886787

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/harbourviews.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Atkins

Height: 2 x 200m

Number of floors: 2 x 53

Use: residential

Status: under construction












Recent pictures



















_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Creek Horizon* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1942313

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/creek-horizon/


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dar SSH

Height: 2 x ~100 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 39 + 33

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures



















_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views II* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968669

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/downtown-views-II/


Location


Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures



















_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures




























_Source: Emaar_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/al-batha-tower


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiara United Towers* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416813

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Zabeel Investments and United Holdings

Architect: ADP-I

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 50 (two towers)

Use: commercial and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/tiara-united-towers


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

From Land Viewer - 06/13/2018:


harbour by Andrey Munari, no Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mövenpick Hotel* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1769404

Official website: https://www.movenpick.com


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: El Housein Limited

Architect: Alajmi Engineering Consultants

Height: ?

Number of floors: 23

Use: hotel

Status: topped out


Recent picture









Source: www.propsearch.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Edition Downtown* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1864378

Official website: https://www.editionhotels.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Jarvis Corporation Limited

Architect: LW

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: under construction










https://www.protenders.com/projects/jarvis-downtown-hotel


Recent picture

Finally appearing above ground:









Source: www.propsearch.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Arena* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960437

Official website: n/a (yet)


Location


50th Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: multi-purpose arena (capacity: 20 000)

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: http://pictaga.com/p/Bj3uPCLguIR


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: www.propsearch.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Polaris* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413717


Location


Al Aamal Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ahmad Abul Rahim Al Attar

Architect: ?

Height: 150 m

Number of floors: 34

Use: commercial and residential

Status: under construction









https://www.bncnetwork.net/project/The_Polaris_Tower_Business_Bay/MjI2MzM=/


Recent pictures


















Source: https://imgur.com/a/o2Wr6Cr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


Recent picture









Source: www.propsearch.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: www.propsearch.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Court* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258426

Official website: https://www.tanmiyat.ae/projects.php?pid=1


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Tanmiyat

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 37

Use: commercial and residential

Status: under construction


Recent picture









Source: www.propsearch.ae


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: www.propsearch.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

Screenshot from a YouTube video:









Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o78hpZtliE


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Meydan One* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842847

Official website: http://www.meydan.ae/real-estate/meydan-one.html


Location


Between Business Bay and MBR City District One, Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Project size: 3.6 million square meter

Complete neighborhood to be developed by Meydan, which will include amongst others the world's future longest indoor ski slope, a big mall and a 711 meter tall tower, Dubai One.

Use: residential, commercial, retail, entertainment, hotels, education, etc.

Status: the project is approved, with only the mall being under construction











Recent picture of the u/c mall









Source: www.propsearch.ae


----------



## cilindr0

Wow! Great updates!


----------



## GeneratorNL

cilindr0 said:


> Wow! Great updates!


You're welcome. Although I can't take all the credit, as it are the forumers in the local Dubai forum who do all the hard work: they go out to take the pictures and post them on the internet.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture









Source: forum user Gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture









Source: forum user Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum user Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent pictures




































Source: forum user Emarati2009


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Parks and Resorts* | Jebel Ali

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565941

Official website: https://www.dubaiparksandresorts.com/en


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, Jebel Ali

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Use: entertainment, hotels, retail

Notable facts: Dubai Parks and Resorts is a cluster of theme parks. Thus far we have seen the opening of Legoland, Bollywood Park, and Motiongate Park. A Six Flags park is under construction, and the masterplan shows space for several additional parks. Dubai Parks and Resorts also contains a retail village, hotels, and Riverland, a centrally located dining boulevard.

Status: partially under construction, partially completed, and partially planned











Recent picture

A huge Rove Hotel is being built next to Outlet Village:









Source: forum user Gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum user Gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum user Gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture









Source: forum user Gevorika78


----------



## droneriot

Just in case it isn't clear, especially to those who don't check Dubai updates a lot: The yellow cranes in the last update pic for Forte are the same that appear in the Paramount update pic above that (bottom) and in the Opera Grand update pic above that (far right.)


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bj7cZmunk4z/?taken-by=100.pixels


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Tower* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895569

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/


Location


Dubai Creek Harbour (centrally located landmark tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar and Dubai Holding

Architect: Santiago Calatrava

Height: 1300m+

Number of floors: 210

Future tallest man-made structure on Earth

Status: under construction 











Recent picture









Source: https://www.geplus.co.uk/news/pile-cap-installed-for-1km-tall-tower/10031956.article


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: under construction









https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bellevue Towers* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696731

Official website: http://dubaibellevuetowers.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: LACASA

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~28

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sky Bay Hotel* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1952711

Official website: https://www.thefirstgroup.com/en/investor/skybay/index.html


Location


Al Aamal Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: The First Group

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 18

Use: hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: www.propsearch.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: under construction












Recent picture









Source: Instagram @peteskudutis


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

3 more floors to go! Taken 24-6-2018:



























Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

Taken 24-6-2018:




































Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken 24-6-2018:


















Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Wafi Hotel & Mall Expansion* | Umm Hurair

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870859

Official website: www.wafi.com/


Location


Wafi City, Umm Hurair

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MKM Commercial Holdings

Architect: Arkiteknik

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: hotel (Sofitel), serviced apartments and retail

Status: under construction











Recent picture

This is clearly visible from Downtown Dubai. Taken 24-6-2018:









Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## KarenBridges

GeneratorNL said:


> *Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre
> 
> Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


Is that even real? Looks like something made of Lego.
Amazing.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

In the background, left of the Paramount tower:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 326m, 300m+, other two towers unknown

Number of floors : 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F

Status: ground works











Recent picture

Reached ground level for first tower:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent pictures



























Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2x 288m

Number of floors of the towers: 76F + 2x 70F

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent pictures













































Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maryland International 5 Star Hotel* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804801

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MaryLand International FZE

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member DocDubai


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member DocDubai


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: forum member DocDubai


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture

Dismantling of the inner braces has begun:









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/bluewaters-island


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Square* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2020138

Official website: not yet available


Location


Next to Dubai Creek Tower in Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar and Dubai Holding 

Architect: ?

Use: retail, residential, hotel

Mall size: 750,000 square meters, or roughly the same size as Dubai Mall

Number of residential units: several thousands

Number of hotel rooms: 1,500

Status: approved

This project is brand new! Of course we knew there was going to be a big retail district in Dubai Creek Harbour, but we didn't have much details yet.
Today it was made public: the project will be called Dubai Square and will feature a huge area of air conditioned shopping streets as well as residential and hotel units.


News article


Gulf News: Dubai Holding and Emaar announce new mega mall

Khaleej Times: https://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/mega-shopping-mall-coming-up-near-dubai-creek-tower

Arabian Business: https://www.arabianbusiness.com/retail/401410-revealed-dubai-square-project-set-to-dwarf-dubai-mall


Artist impessions


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Residences* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767174

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/dubai-creek-residences.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Height and number of floors: 2x150m+ , 4x100m+, 2x41F + 2x35F + 2x29F (six towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Creek Rise* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140068547

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/creek-rise/


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ~150m + ~100m (two towers)

Number of floors: 43 + 33

Use: residential

This project was initially launched under the name 'Creek Heights'

Status: under construction







Recent pictures


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Harbour Gate* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975737

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/harbour-gate/index.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dar SSH

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 35 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Creek Gate* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971338

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/creek-gate/index.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: 2 x ~100 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 37 + 32

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Cove* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960740

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/the-cove/index.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 23 + 3x10 + 6x8 (10 buildings)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Creek Horizon* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1942313

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/creek-horizon/


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dar SSH

Height: 2 x ~100 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 39 + 33

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Creekside 18* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2045863

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/creekside-18.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 2 x 100m

Number of floors: 2 x 38

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Harbour Views* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1886787

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/harbourviews.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Atkins

Height: 2 x 200m

Number of floors: 2 x 53

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Arena* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960437

Official website: n/a (yet)


Location


50th Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: multi-purpose arena (capacity: 20 000)

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: https://www.instagram.com/bv15/?hl=cs


----------



## gravesVpelli

droneriot said:


> It was supposed to have a clock and look exactly like Big Ben (they even got permission to copy the style), but in the end the clock was cut from the design to save money (ruining the little bit of value the design had in the process.)


Thank God for that. Because it looks cheap, stupid and naff (as do many buildings along Sheikh Zayed).

For your education, Big Ben was only the bell inside what was known as St Stephen's Tower, part of the Palace of Westminster. St Stephen's is now named the Elizabeth Tower. I know everyone calls the tower 'Big Ben' which is incorrect - it is only the bell!


----------



## Danjool

gravesVpelli said:


> droneriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to have a clock and look exactly like Big Ben (they even got permission to copy the style), but in the end the clock was cut from the design to save money (ruining the little bit of value the design had in the process.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for that. Because it looks cheap, stupid and naff (as do many buildings along Sheikh Zayed).
> 
> For your education, Big Ben was only the bell inside what was known as St Stephen's Tower, part of the Palace of Westminster. St Stephen's is now named the Elizabeth Tower. I know everyone calls the tower 'Big Ben' which is incorrect - it is only the bell!
Click to expand...

 Amen to that🙏🏼


----------



## droneriot

For your education, that's the first thing every tourist in London (and I've been twice) is told, it became the nickname for the tower long ago, though, whether you like it or not. 

And removing the clock from Al Yaqoub tower without redesigning the top entirely was just a horrible idea. Now it's just a Big Ben copy with the clock missing, which is far more "cheap, stupid and naff" than a Big Ben copy without the clock missing. Like building a copy of the Sphinx would be dumb, but halfway through construction deciding to build the copy of the Sphinx without a head, that's just worse in every way.


----------



## Fabouninou

Any unimaginative copy of an existing monument is tacky anyway


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Metro* | Dubai-wide rapid transit system

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97253

Official website: https://www.rta.ae/


Location


Currently two lines across Dubai; expansion in progress


Project facts


Developer: Municipality of Dubai

Length: currently 76.6 km

Number of stations: currently 49 (29 on red line, 20 on green line)

Status: Red and Green Lines completed; with a Red Line extension currently under construction, and several other new lines in planning stage

The red line is currently being extended with seven new stations according to the following map:









Source: https://www.thenational.ae/uae/tran...n-new-stations-for-expo-2020-graphic-1.639103


Recent pictures of the Red Line extension

New update on Google Earth from 6/5/2018:



























Screenshots made by forum member Lion007


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Meydan One* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842847

Official website: http://www.meydan.ae/real-estate/meydan-one.html


Location


Between Business Bay and MBR City District One, Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Project size: 3.6 million square meter

Complete neighborhood to be developed by Meydan, which will include amongst others the world's future longest indoor ski slope, a big mall and a 711 meter tall tower, Dubai One.

Use: residential, commercial, retail, entertainment, hotels, education, etc.

Status: the project is approved, with only the mall being under construction











Recent pictures of the u/c mall

New update on Google Earth from 6/11/2018:



















And a picture of the neighboring project, Sobha Hartland. Good progress there too:









Source: screenshots taken by forum member Lion007


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent pictures

New update on Google Earth from 7/5/2018:






















































Source: screenshots taken by forum member Lion007


----------



## Danjool

Heart of Europe Update 

Sweden palace 








St Petersburg & Floating Seahorse














Portofino & Côte D’azur Hotel














YouTube video: https://youtu.be/hRusn4yr8io


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Here are the embedded versions of the pictures and the video:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Land reclamation still ongoing:









Source: forum member Al0n


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture









Source: forum member Al0n


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Gate Avenue* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=106445

Official website: http://gateavenue.difc.ae/


Location


Central spine of Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DIFC

Architect: RMJM

More than 150 boutiques and retail outlets in a central location in Dubai International Financial Centre.

Status: under construction












Recent picture



























Source: DIFC


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nakheel Mall* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309715

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/nakheel-mall


Location


The trunk of Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: RSP Architects

Height: 240 m hotel tower

Number of floors: 4F Mall + 52F Hotel tower

Floor size: 1.5 million m2 / 17 million sq ft

Status: under construction












Recent pictures

Taken 04-08-2018:



























Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture









Source: forum member Emarati2009


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Metro* | Dubai-wide rapid transit system

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97253

Official website: https://www.rta.ae/


Location


Currently two lines across Dubai; expansion in progress


Project facts


Developer: Municipality of Dubai

Length: currently 76.6 km

Number of stations: currently 49 (29 on red line, 20 on green line)

Status: Red and Green Lines completed; with a Red Line extension currently under construction, and several other new lines in planning stage

The red line is currently being extended with seven new stations according to the following map:









Source: https://www.thenational.ae/uae/tran...n-new-stations-for-expo-2020-graphic-1.639103


Recent pictures of the Red Line extension

Taken 04-08-2018:




































Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Wafi Hotel & Mall Expansion* | Umm Hurair

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870859

Official website: www.wafi.com/


Location


Wafi City, Umm Hurair

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MKM Commercial Holdings

Architect: Arkiteknik

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: hotel (Sofitel), serviced apartments and retail

Status: under construction











Recent pictures



























Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Why did they put the pyramid on this building? It'll ruin the design.


----------



## GeneratorNL

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^Why did they put the pyramid on this building? It'll ruin the design.


To make Illuminati conspiracy theorists happy.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 326m, 300m+, other two towers unknown

Number of floors : 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F

Status: ground works











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Elite Downtown Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805385

Official website: http://www.elitedowntowndubai.com/


Location


Al Asayel Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Triplanet Range Investments Limited

Architect: Barajeel Engineering Consultants

Height: ?

Number of floors: 27

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent pictures


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*RP Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815947

Official website: http://www.rpheights.com/


Location


Between Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard and Al Asayel Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RP Global Developers

Architect: Arif + Bintoak

Height: 204 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Edition Downtown* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1864378

Official website: https://www.editionhotels.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Jarvis Corporation Limited

Architect: LW

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: under construction










https://www.protenders.com/projects/jarvis-downtown-hotel


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maryland International 5 Star Hotel* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804801

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MaryLand International FZE

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2x 288m

Number of floors of the towers: 76F + 2x 70F

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent pictures


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*DT-1* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973236

Official website: https://ellingtongroup.com/en/property/downtown-dubai/dt-1/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ellington Group

Architect: Perkins+Will

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~21

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiara United Towers* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416813

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Zabeel Investments and United Holdings

Architect: ADP-I

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 50 (two towers)

Use: commercial and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Crown progress:










Design progress:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Park Gate Residences* | Wasl1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692528

Official website: http://wasl1.ae/park-gate-residences/


Location


Wasl1, next to Zabeel Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: Atkins

Height: various towers of various (unknown) heights

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction







Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Glass panels installation has begun:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

They were testing some light features last night:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sol Bay Tower* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398894&page=4

Official website: http://www.solproperties.ae/property/sol-bay/


Location


Al Khaleej Al Tejari 2 Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Sol Properties

Architect: Naga

Height: ?

Number of floors: 23

Use: commercial and retail

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Cladding started:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sky Bay Hotel* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1952711

Official website: https://www.thefirstgroup.com/en/investor/skybay/index.html


Location


Al Aamal Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: The First Group

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 18

Use: hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Damac Towers by Paramount* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411757

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/damac-towers-by-paramount-hotels-resorts-dubai


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 4 x 279 m (4 towers)

Number of floors: 4 x 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Huge DAMAC sign is not on it anymore, new Paramount logo on top:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Marasi Riverside Phase 1* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2027679

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: U+A


Height: ?

Number of floors: 32

Use: residential

Status: ground works











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken 19-8-2018:


















Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

Taken 19-8-2018:


















Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Jumeirah Lakes Towers* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811395

Official website: http://theresidencesjlt.com/


Location


Al Sarayat Street, Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Signature Developers Limited

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: hotel and residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/first-vivanta-by-taj-hotel-announced-for-dubai-589380.html


Recent picture









Source: forum member cguria


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Unnamed tower (plot 0.007)* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2069873

Official website: ?


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: U+A

Height: ~150m + ~50m (two towers)

Number of floors: 44 + 22

Use: residential

Status: proposed

This is a new proposal.




































Source: http://ua-intl.com/portfolio-item/plot-007-dubai-creek-harbour/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent picture

Left of the two shiny glass towers:


Dubai Marina Cruise, Dubai, UAE @ 2018.8.19 by GT, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Villanova* | Dubailand

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151663918

Official website: https://www.dp.ae/our-portfolio/homes-to-buy/41/villanova/


Location


Emirates Road, Dubailand

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: ?

General description: Villanova will be an entire neighborhood consisting of hundreds of villas, cluster homes and apartments, as well as recreational facilities, mosques and retail.

Use: primarily residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

There has been some progress between April and August 2018:


















Source: Google Earth; screenshots made by forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: ground works











Recent picture









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## gravesVpelli

GeneratorNL said:


> *The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent picture
> 
> Taken today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: forum member Gabriel900


Surely those awful 'EMAAR' names at the top are only temporary?


----------



## GeneratorNL

gravesVpelli said:


> Surely those awful 'EMAAR' names at the top are only temporary?


Putting Emaar signs on each and every one of their buildings is Emaar's favorite past-time activity. So no, these signs are not temporary.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Alpha Towers* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2117630

Official website: n/a

Location


North-east of the Business Bay metro station, along Sheikh Zayed Road

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: ?

Architect: Cassia

Height: 600m+, 300m+, 200m+ (3 connected towers)

Number of floors: 110, 77, 55

Use: Mixed use

Status: proposed

This is a new proposal of significant height. No developer seems to be associated with this project yet though. If built, it will make a huge impact on the skyline:


















Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/cassia-szr-towers


More pics from another website:


















Source: http://cassia.global/recentproject.php?project_id=384


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member cguria


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures



























Sources: https://www.protenders.com/projects/wharf-retail-bluewaters-island and http://www.alec.ae/projects/detail/30


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Harbour Point* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=19910949

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/address-harbour-point/


Location


Creek Harbour Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Yazdani Studio


Height: ?

Number of floors: 67 + 57 (two towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: ground works











Recent picture

To the left of the topped out towers:









Source: forum member Emarati2009


----------



## cilindr0

Wow! I'm super impress about Blue Waters islands, the result is stunning!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Banyan Tree Residences – Hillside Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968823

Official website: http://sweidandsweid.com/projects/banyan-tree-residences/


Location


Al Sarayat Street, Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Sweid and Sweid

Architect: BSBG

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member cguria


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Taken 29-8-2018:









Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken 29-8-2018:









Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Also visible in that last picture: Opera Grand.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 326m, 300m+, other two towers unknown

Number of floors : 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F

Status: ground works











Recent picture

In the foreground:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BnGO-FOAh55/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Blue Waters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: under construction












Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Gateway Towers* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458872

Official website: n/a


Location


At the entrance to Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: Atkins

Height: 285m + 2 x 205m (3 towers in total)

Number of floors: 61F + 2x48F

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.meed.com/nakheel-to-award-palm-gateway-towers/


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nakheel Mall* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309715

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/nakheel-mall


Location


The trunk of Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: RSP Architects

Height: 240 m hotel tower

Number of floors: 4F Mall + 52F Hotel tower

Floor size: 1.5 million m2 / 17 million sq ft

Status: under construction












Recent pictures













































Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*W Hotel & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745390

Official website: http://www.wdubaithepalm.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Sharq Investment

Architect: RMJM

Height: ?

Number of floors: 7

Use: hotel and residential

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/the-w-hotel-&-alef-residences


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mina by Azizi* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946647

Official website: n/a


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Azizi

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 10

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/mina-by-azizi


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## smiledoc

Amazing work GeneratorNL as always. Well done^^


----------



## GeneratorNL

smiledoc said:


> Amazing work GeneratorNL as always. Well done^^


Thanks mate! It always makes me happy to know that my work on this thread is being appreciated.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken 29-8-2018:









Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Also visible in that last picture:


Mashreq Bank (left side)
Boulevard Point (right side)


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Park Gate Residences* | Wasl1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692528

Official website: http://wasl1.ae/park-gate-residences/


Location


Wasl1, next to Zabeel Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: Atkins

Height: various towers of various (unknown) heights

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction







Recent picture

The entire Wasl1 area is being prepped (lower right corner in this huge picture, in case you don't know where to look) :lol::









Source: Weibo


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Gateway Towers* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458872

Official website: n/a


Location


At the entrance to Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: Atkins

Height: 285m + 2 x 205m (3 towers in total)

Number of floors: 61F + 2x48F

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.meed.com/nakheel-to-award-palm-gateway-towers/


Recent picture

Taken 2-9-2018:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member cguria


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Those temporary support beams and scaffoldings are for the last part, so it may take some time for them to start working on the final pieces. Taken 3-9-2018:


















Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Mall* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000003

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-dubai-mall/


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 56 + 39 (two towers)

Use: serviced hotel apartments

This project is not to be confused with the other Vida Residences in Downtown Dubai

Status: ground works







Recent picture

Taken 3-9-2018:









Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken 4-9-2018:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken 4-9-2018. They are working on the first floor:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken 4-9-2018:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

Taken 4-9-2018:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 326m, 300m+, other two towers unknown

Number of floors : 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F

Status: ground works











Recent picture

Taken 4-9-2018:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken 4-9-2018:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent pictures

No construction pictures, but some other cool stuff.

The Austria pavilion:










The Germany pavilion:



















The Spain pavilion:










Also check out this great video. It gives an informative tour through the Expo districts, with lots of artist impressions on how it's all going to look:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures




































Source: Meraas


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Tower* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895569

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/


Location


Dubai Creek Harbour (centrally located landmark tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar and Dubai Holding

Architect: Santiago Calatrava

Height: 1300m+

Number of floors: 210

Future tallest man-made structure on Earth

Status: under construction 


Recent picture

The foundation of the tower is in place. We now have to wait until the next fase starts. No construction pictures yet, unfortunately. But in the meantime... we do have this amazing new artist impression to enjoy showing Dubai Creek Tower and the surrounding district:









Source: Emaar / Dubai Holding


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent pictures




































Source: originally posted by forum user Emarati2009 - not sure if he took them though


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures


















Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken 13-9-2018:






















































Source: forum member Dubaiprojects


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Victory Towers* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152285892

Official website: n/a


Location


Next to Burj Khalifa metro station, Sheikh Zayed Road

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: ?

Architect: QHC

Height: ? (looks like 300m+)

Number of floors: ?

Use: ?

Status: proposed

This is a new proposal for the plot next to Wasl Tower along Sheikh Zayed Road. Now, it is not known yet whether this proposal has serious backing from a developer or is just a jolly creation from an ambitious architect. 

Let's hope it's something serious, as this proposal is not bad at all. As our fellow forum member DubaiM wrote in the Dubai sub-forum:



> Here are all the pros about the towers imo:
> 
> - one of the very few SZR towers with a public plaza
> - no apparent parking structure behind the tower complex
> - no balconies, only a smooth glass facade
> - interesting, but not tacky
> - good height


As soon as we know more about this project it will be posted in this thread. For now we can only enjoy the pictures:



























Source: http://www.qhc.ae/victory-towers/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Residences* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767174

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/dubai-creek-residences.aspx


Location


Dubai Creek Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Height and number of floors: 2x150m+ , 4x100m+, 2x41F + 2x35F + 2x29F (six towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken 14 September 2018:


















Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Dubai Mall (extension)* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547613

Official website: https://thedubaimall.com/


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

One of the world's largest malls is being expanded on multiple locations

Floor size: 93 000 sq meters / 1 million sqft additional retail space (for the specific extension shown below)

Status: partially completed





Recent pictures

A part of this project is completed, while another part is still under construction. These pictures show you the completed part:









Burj Khalifa by jeffrey velasco, on Flickr









P1290296 by Ian Petersen, on Flickr









P1290295 by Ian Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*CVTEC Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2122016

Official website: n/a


Location


Between Al Saada Street and Sheikh Zayed Road

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: confidential

Architect: CVTEC

Height: 400m+

Number of floors: 97

Use: residential and hotel

Status: proposed

This is a new proposal for Sheikh Zayed Road. 

Some information recently posted by Gabriel900 in the Dubai forum thread:



> The Project is a 6B+G+7P+88+R mixed-use tower comprising of 328 residential apartments, 864 Hotel units and various Commercial Units, F&B spaces and Amenities. Location next to the JW Marriott Marquis supertall twins.






































https://www.cvtec.ae/projects/sheikh-zayad-road-tower/

As soon as it's available, more info will be posted in this thread.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction











New artist impressions

Close-ups of the rendered cladding were released recently:



























Source: http://www.arma-elektropanc.com/en/references/hospitality/wow-hotel-hotel-apartments


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Hills Estate* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745449

Official website: http://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-hills-estate/


Location


Central part of Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar and Meraas

Architect: Building Design Partnership (BDP)

Size: over 11 million sq meters

Use: residential, retail, commercial, hotel and more

Dubai Hills Estate will feature a commercial centre, retail centres, as well as low-rise and mid-rise residences, hotels and serviced hotel apartments

Adding to the convenience of residents are educational institutions, healthcare facilities and mosques

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Forum member SillySooty visited the Dubai Hills Estate construction site on 14 September 2018, just prior to sunset. 

He reported:



> The site, considering it was a Friday, had much activity and has definitely rapidly progressed since my last visit in March.
> 1) Roads, and paving are now coming into fruition, and some landscaping of palm trees.
> 2) Mulberry, and Park Point are externally approximately 90% completed and look good - very Meraas in style.
> 3) The villa communities, in my opinion are also looking decent although the degree of landscaping that Emaar will invest in will determine whether on par with Meadows/Emirates Hills.
> 4) Kings College Hospital cranes have come down and the interior fit-out looks like the main focus now. This will be a big draw to the community.
> 5) Park Heights I&II were in full swing - not glass or exterior idea to this as yet, but has reached the 7/8th floor.
> 6) Dubai Hills Business Park next to Al Khail Road are externally completed.
> 7) The Mall has definitely extended size and construction, however, no external cladding as yet. Emaar mentioned they are on schedule for the 2019 opening, I'm less convinced. Similarly, with Mulberry due for completion next year, I can't imagine residents enjoying their time their until 2020. The entire site is heaving with heavy machinery and construction noise.
> 8) Definitely worth taking a drive down for anyone who's interested or invested in the project. You can pretty much drive around, without restriction.


*Maple I:*

2018-09-14 18.38.36 by Z S, on Flickr

*Kings College Hospital:*

2018-09-14 18.32.21 by Z S, on Flickr

*Park Heights:*

2018-09-14 18.28.13 by Z S, on Flickr

*Park Heights/Mulberry:*

2018-09-14 18.26.41 by Z S, on Flickr

Source: forum member SillySooty


----------



## KlausDiggy

GeneratorNL said:


> *CVTEC Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road
> 
> Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2122016
> 
> Official website: n/a
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Between Al Saada Street and Sheikh Zayed Road
> 
> 
> Location on Wikimapia: click here
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: confidential
> 
> 
> Architect: CVTEC
> 
> 
> Height: 400m+
> 
> 
> Number of floors: 97
> 
> 
> Use: residential and hotel
> 
> 
> Status: proposed
> 
> This is a new proposal for Sheikh Zayed Road.
> 
> Some information recently posted by Gabriel900 in the Dubai forum thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cvtec.ae/projects/sheikh-zayad-road-tower/
> 
> As soon as it's available, more info will be posted in this thread.





Nice addition :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I agree with you. That tower would look awesome in the skyline. Unfortunately there have been tons of stunning proposals for that area, but practically none of them have been built. Let's hope it will be different this time! :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai* | Growth between 1985 and 2018

These Google Earth screenshots were posted by forum member NK2 in the Downtown Dubai thread. They show the immense growth of the city of Dubai between 1985 and 2018. I thought it to be interesting enough to be posted here.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent pictures


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Cladding is progressing:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 326m, 300m+, other two towers unknown

Number of floors : 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F

Status: ground works











Recent picture

Work has started on the second tower:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

This on goes up very fast:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*SRG Tower* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918772

Official website: n/a


Location


Between Sheikh Zayed Road and Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: SRG

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 460 m

Number of floors: 111

Use: residential

Status: in preparation











Recent picture

The fencing of the site is getting an expansion:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m + 300m (two towers)

Number of floors: 88 + 71

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent pictures










Sample test cladding:













































Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures


















Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai mega projects* | A video

Here's a nice video I stumbled upon on the internet. It shows five of Dubai's largest mega projects:

1. Meydan One (2020):
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/Apd9n4eyrNn

2. Dubai Creek Harbour (2021):
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/cPsQqQ9ondL2

3. Blue Waters Island (2019):
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/GrQwMyb91pF2

4. Dubai Harbour (2021):
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/jNSx8q1DAV42

5. Marsa Al Arab (2020):
Location: https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Dubai+-+Verenigde+Arabische+Emiraten/@25.1464319,55.1813607,14.93z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x3e5f43496ad9c645:0xbde66e5084295162!8m2!3d25.2048493!4d55.2707828


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

Taken three days ago. Forum member Burj Khalifa fan reported:



> They are installing the final part piece by piece, and with this process, they are extending the scaffoldings .





























Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Adventz Tower* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895874

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Adventz

Architect: LW Design Group

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 71 

Use: residential

Status: ground works









Source: Propsearch.ae


Recent picture

If you know where to look: plot has been emptied; they finished shoring and should move to piling soon:









Source: Instagram


----------



## GeneratorNL

Airline related news:



> *Emirates Seeks Etihad Takeover to Create World’s Largest Airline*
> 
> 
> Dubai giant would take over bulk of its neighbor’s business
> Gulf carriers are seeking to adapt following hit to profits
> 
> *Dubai’s flagship airline Emirates is looking at taking over unprofitable neighbor Etihad, people familiar with the matter said, in a move that would create the world’s biggest carrier by passenger traffic.*
> 
> The talks, which are at a preliminary stage, would see Emirates acquire the main airline business of Abu Dhabi’s Etihad, which would keep its maintenance arm, according to the people, who asked not to be named because the matter is confidential. The negotiations could yet fall through, they said.
> 
> Both airlines initially declined to comment, before later denying that any talks were underway. Were a transaction to go ahead the enlarged airline operation would be bigger than that of American Airlines Group Inc., which has a market value of $19.2 billion.


Source and full article: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-20/emirates-said-to-be-exploring-etihad-deal-to-forge-no-1-airline


----------



## Munwon

What will happen to Abu Dhabi new mid-field terminal?


----------



## Tom_Green

Munwon said:


> What will happen to Abu Dhabi new mid-field terminal?


What will happen with the old Dubai airport when the new airport ist fully operational? 

It will be interesting to see what will happen in the air traffic industry in the U.A.E. in the next 10 years.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Arena* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960437

Official website: n/a (yet)


Location


50th Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: multi-purpose arena (capacity: 20 000)

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: https://www.facebook.com/filasolutions/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent pictures


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubawi* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147526891

Official website: http://www.dubawi-living.com/


Location


Between Al Saada Street and Sheikh Zayed Road

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: SHUAA Capital

Architect: N Studio

Height: 330m+

Number of floors: 84

Use: residential and hotel

Status: ground works









https://www.protenders.com/projects/dubawi-tower


Recent picture

excavation ongoing









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiara United Towers* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416813

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Zabeel Investments and United Holdings

Architect: ADP-I

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 50 (two towers)

Use: commercial and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Edition Downtown* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1864378

Official website: https://www.editionhotels.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Jarvis Corporation Limited

Architect: LW

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: under construction










https://www.protenders.com/projects/jarvis-downtown-hotel


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*RP Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815947

Official website: http://www.rpheights.com/


Location


Between Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard and Al Asayel Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RP Global Developers

Architect: Arif + Bintoak

Height: 204 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Cladding progressing:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Elite Downtown Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805385

Official website: http://www.elitedowntowndubai.com/


Location


Al Asayel Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Triplanet Range Investments Limited

Architect: Barajeel Engineering Consultants

Height: ?

Number of floors: 27

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bellevue Towers* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696731

Official website: http://dubaibellevuetowers.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: LACASA

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~28

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*DT-1* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973236

Official website: https://ellingtongroup.com/en/property/downtown-dubai/dt-1/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ellington Group

Architect: Perkins+Will

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~21

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Marquise Square* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414426

Official website: http://www.marquisesquare.ae/


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: SRG

Architect: Erga

Height: ?

Number of floors: 30+

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Sterling* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754811

Official website: http://www.omniyat.com/project/thesterling/


Location


Al Asayel Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: FHSI

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Almost as tall as the quadruplets; cladding progressing as well:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: under construction












Recent picture









Source: Untitled by jbjelloid, on Flickr


----------



## AndrzGln

Amazing updates


----------



## Danjool

Great work as always @generatorNL 
So nice to have all the updates collected in one place 😄


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ You're welcome guys. I'm glad to know my efforts are being appreciated!  :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Behind a lot of other towers:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

From Burj Vista:









Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

From Burj Vista:









Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Blue Waters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

The two towers on the right (the two u/c towers directly left of them are the Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa)









Source: Mo Vlogs


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

GeneratorNL said:


> *52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina
> 
> Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105
> 
> Official website: n/a
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Entrance road to Blue Waters Island, Dubai Marina
> 
> Location on Wikimapia: click here
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Emaar
> 
> Architect: Nikken Sekkei
> 
> Height: ?
> 
> Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)
> 
> Use: residential
> 
> Status: under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent picture
> 
> The two towers on the right (the two u/c towers directly left of them are the Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Mo Vlogs


When I see the upper picture, I get reminded how much better the area would look if this ugly DEWA-thingy wouldnt be there. So close to all the highrises, that it destroyes the views in a way.hno:hno:


----------



## GeneratorNL

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> When I see the upper picture, I get reminded how much better the area would look if this ugly DEWA-thingy wouldnt be there. So close to all the highrises, that it destroyes the views in a way.hno:hno:


When the time is right I'm sure those DEWA facilities will be removed. But with so many projects already going on all over the city (and the Marina being a succes anyway) I can't imagine it has a lot of priority.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Marina, Palm Jumeirah, Blue Waters Island* | Webcam


Interested in seeing an impressive part of Dubai live from above? Check out this webcam: http://www.skylinewebcams.com/de/webcam/united-arab-emirates/dubai/dubai/dubai.html :cheers:

A big thanks to forum member Brainsound for having posted the link in the Dubai sub-forum.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

The core is at about 240m now:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BoW_pi1n5Qq/?hl=en&taken-by=tgfromdubai


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures

Also shows a whole lot of other projects, like Opera Grand, Il Primo, Forte, et cetera:


















Source: http://thenoblehouse.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent pictures


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 326m, 300m+, other two towers unknown

Number of floors : 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F

Status: ground works











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Park Gate Residences* | Wasl1

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692528

Official website: http://wasl1.ae/park-gate-residences/


Location


Wasl1, next to Zabeel Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: Atkins

Height: various towers of various (unknown) heights

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction







Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

In the distance: 









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent pictures

The design for the UK pavilion has been unveiled:


















Source: Expo2020


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

30-09-2018:









Source: forum member Emarati2009


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Elite Downtown Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805385

Official website: http://www.elitedowntowndubai.com/


Location


Al Asayel Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Triplanet Range Investments Limited

Architect: Barajeel Engineering Consultants

Height: ?

Number of floors: 27

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken two days ago:









Source: forum member robert_dk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Skyscraper* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328512

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Attar

Architect: ?

Height: 330 m

Number of floors: 66

Use: commercial

Status: on hold











Recent picture

Taken two days ago. It shouldn't come as a surprise that this tower is still on hold. :lol: Anyway, this picture was too nice not to be shared here:









Source: forum member robert_dk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Meydan One* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842847

Official website: http://www.meydan.ae/real-estate/meydan-one.html


Location


Between Business Bay and MBR City District One, Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Project size: 3.6 million square meter

Complete neighborhood to be developed by Meydan, which will include amongst others the world's future longest indoor ski slope, a big mall and a 711 meter tall tower, Dubai One.

Use: residential, commercial, retail, entertainment, hotels, education, etc.

Status: the project is approved, with only the mall being under construction











Recent pictures

A great set of pictures of the scale model of Meydan One, taken today at Cityscape by forum member Gabriel900:






















































Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

New floor added. Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Crown is being erected. Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: under construction












Recent picture


















Source: forum member Kevan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Marsa Meydan* | Jebel Ali

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2124382

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/marsa-meydan


Location


Next to JAFZA, behind Jebel Ali Resort, Jebel Ali district

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Architect: ?

Description: a development of 1,200 waterfront villas, townhouses and apartments, with a marina at its heart

Use: residential, retail, leisure, commercial, probably hotel too

Status: approved


Info and pictures

This project was announced recently. It's set to be a planned neighborhood located directly next to JAFZA, behind the Jebel Ali Resort. They will basically dig a canal from sea to the plot for the masterplan. Check out the website for artist impressions: click here.

From their website:



> Marsa Meydan, a first-of-its-kind development of waterfront villas, townhouses and apartments, with a marina at its heart, which turns your dream of living steps from the sea into an affordable reality.
> 
> Experience boardwalk style living with a modern twist, amidst scenic tranquil surroundings, in homes that are right within your reach.
> 
> Situated on the new beachfront in Jebel Ali, Dubai’s prime new address is right next door to the Expo 2020 site while being minutes from the city’s major transport links and the new Al Maktoum International Airport.
> 
> Leave the hustle and bustle of the city behind and enter a world of serenity with the sea lapping away just by your door and your yacht docked right outside your home.
> 
> Designed to meet the highest of expectations, Marsa Meydan recreates the lifestyles of the Riviera and Newport, right here in Dubai.



These pictures we taken at Cityscape today by forum member Gabriel900:



























Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

Exciting times are ahead for Dubai! :banana:

Forum moderator Gabriel900, who works in the tendering business, has given some clues to what's about to come. Due to his NDA he can't reveal too much, but it's exciting nevertheless:



Gabriel900 said:


> A 110F+ tower is coming to Business Bay ... Design was completed very recently





Gabriel900 said:


> The last phase of World Trade center area is no longer what we know .. it is redesigned to way taller, bigger and better
> 
> A whole new district with highrises (one 400m+) to break ground as well
> 
> Entisar tower to start construction by year end
> 
> I saw the sexiest 400m+ tower render as well, jaw dropping will be built as part of a phase 2 of an already finished district in Dubai
> 
> Plots between Vista and Sofitel in downtown won't be a desert for long
> 
> So much is happening and will happen in Dubai .. And these are not related to Cityscape FYI .. exciting times ahead ..


Looking forward to it! :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Marquise Square* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414426

Official website: http://www.marquisesquare.ae/


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: SRG

Architect: Erga

Height: ?

Number of floors: 30+

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member robert_dk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

From last week. Left of Imperial Avenue is Bellevue Towers:









Source: forum member Silent Observer


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Crescent* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707314

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-crescent.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: BSBG

Height: ?

Number of floors: 47 + 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/547/boulevard-crescent-complex


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member robert_dk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member robert_dk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Water Canal* | Extension of the Dubai Creek

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=822856

Official website: n/a


Location


Jumairah; between Business Bay and the coast

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Length of the canal: 2.2 km

Connects Business Bay with the sea

Development (residential, hotels and retail) along its banks is part of the plan

Status: Digging of the canal is completed and buildings along its banks are under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday. Construction on the banks of the canal is progressing:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## Tom_Green

GeneratorNL said:


> Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo8efqPixQ9/?hl=en&taken-by=andreaskrausz


Any plans to remove the old blocks on the left?


----------



## GeneratorNL

Tom_Green said:


> Any plans to remove the old blocks on the left?


Not that I ever heard of. In fact, I believe these apartments are still quite popular.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Wafi Hotel & Mall Expansion* | Umm Hurair

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870859

Official website: www.wafi.com/


Location


Wafi City, Umm Hurair

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MKM Commercial Holdings

Architect: Arkiteknik

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: hotel (Sofitel), serviced apartments and retail

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member A7R









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken yesterday:



























Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*RP Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815947

Official website: http://www.rpheights.com/


Location


Between Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard and Al Asayel Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RP Global Developers

Architect: Arif + Bintoak

Height: 204 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture









Source: Dubai (22) by Easy downloadz, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken yesterday:


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## smiledoc

Thank you for the great updates as always GeneratorNL. I admire your dedication to this thread so please keep up the good work.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction









Source: https://ae7.com/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures



























Source: Emaar


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures


















Source: Emaar


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m + 300m (two towers)

Number of floors: 88 + 71

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent pictures



























Source: Emaar


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views II* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968669

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/downtown-views-II/


Location


Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Main contractor is appointed. Final building permit in progress to commence the main works:









Source: Emaar


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures


















Source: Emaar


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Just noticed that some of the links posted by Emaar aren't working anymore. Sorry for that, people.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Parks and Resorts* | Jebel Ali

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565941

Official website: https://www.dubaiparksandresorts.com/en


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, Jebel Ali

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Use: entertainment, hotels, retail

Notable facts: Dubai Parks and Resorts is a cluster of theme parks. Thus far we have seen the opening of Legoland, Bollywood Park, and Motiongate Park. A Six Flags park is under construction, and the masterplan shows space for several additional parks. Dubai Parks and Resorts also contains a retail village, hotels, and Riverland, a centrally located dining boulevard.

Status: partially under construction, partially completed, and partially planned











Recent news

News concerning the under construction Six Flags park:



> *Six Flags’ Future in Dubai Is Now Uncertain*
> 
> In a drawback to its international expansion plans, a Six Flags theme park that was supposed to open late next year in Dubai is now under review by its struggling owner, executives from Six Flags Entertainment said Wednesday.
> 
> DXB Entertainments, which owns the Dubai Parks and Resorts complex where the new Six Flags is under construction, has posted losses as attendance failed to meet expectations. The resort already includes a Legoland, water park, and theme parks based on Hollywood and Bollywood films.
> 
> Earlier this year, the Dubai operator said it would move forward with the Six Flags park, but the company said later it would review its expansion plans.
> 
> Wednesday was the first time Six Flags officials addressed what that could mean to the project — though they had few details other than saying that an on-time opening in 2019 was unlikely. Executives addressed the issue during an earnings call that included a few pieces of bad news; shares fell 16 percent.
> 
> “We cannot speak for our partner,” said Jim Reid-Anderson, president and CEO of Six Flags Entertainment. “They’re trying to work through what they do next. We don’t have an answer. I wish I could give you an answer to say, ‘This is what will happen.'”
> 
> Reid-Anderson and Chief Financial Officer Marshall Barber said the Dubai operator is up-to-date on payments to Six Flags. The company has said in the past that international licensing fees, one of its key growth initiatives, represent $5 million to $10 million a year in earnings before a park opens and $10 million to $20 million a year once parks are operating.
> 
> The Dubai park would fall on the low end of that range, Reid-Anderson said.
> “The risk, for us, is minimal,” he said. “And I would tell you that this was our smallest park in terms of our expectations with regard to revenue and [earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortization], in terms of the outlook. So whilst we would never want the park not to go ahead, if it happens, it’s something we would manage through very successfully.”
> 
> *Latest Roadblock*
> This isn’t the first hurdle on the path to international expansion. DXB Entertainments was in arrears on payments earlier this year, and a project with partners in Vietnam ran into trouble last year. Projects in China and Saudi Arabia are still moving forward to open over the next few years.
> 
> “Our strategy remains an important opportunity for the long term,” Barber said. “There’s always a potential for short-term challenges when working in emerging markets.”
> 
> The Dubai discussion came as the Texas-based theme park operator reported that third-quarter revenue increased 7 percent year-over-year to $620 million, driven in part by a 5 percent jump in attendance. During the quarter that ended Sept. 30, 13.6 million people visited the company’s 25 parks, including five that were recently acquired.
> 
> Also fueling growth: revenue for international agreements, which increased 42 percent to nearly $36 million.
> 
> Profit increased 2 percent to $3 million, while earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortization — called EBITDA — was up 2 percent to $307 million.
> 
> *‘Slammed by Weather’*
> Despite the increases, Reid-Anderson said bad weather was a “net drag” on attendance during the quarter, estimating that hundreds of thousands of visits were lost.
> 
> He cited “the worst third-quarter weather” in his nine years at the company as a reason for the sluggish growth in earnings, which missed analyst expectations. The company also said meeting its goal of $600 million in modified earnings this year would be “more challenging” due to the weather hit.
> 
> Shares fell 16 percent to close at $53.30 Wednesday.
> 
> “I feel like we have been slammed by weather,” Reid-Anderson said. “We have the right imperative. I wouldn’t change a single thing in terms of what we’re doing. … But it’s realistic to say that the growth to date in EBITDA hasn’t been at the level that we would’ve liked to have if weather had cooperated.”
> 
> Barber said the operator’s fundamental growth drivers were still sound and pointed out that revenue and adjusted earnings had reached record levels for the first nine months of the year.
> 
> “We’re doing what we need to do to drive the business,” he said. “And the weather will improve. It’s not going to be worse than average forever.”


Source: https://skift.com/2018/10/24/six-flags-future-in-dubai-is-now-uncertain/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: under construction










Source: http://emirates247.com


Recent picture

Taken on October 19, 2018:


Dubai JBR by c.bouvard, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: ? (probably around 260 m, I don't know)

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent pictures


















Source: Emaar


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubawi* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147526891

Official website: http://www.dubawi-living.com/


Location


Between Al Saada Street and Sheikh Zayed Road

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: SHUAA Capital

Architect: N Studio

Height: 330m+

Number of floors: 84

Use: residential and hotel

Status: ground works


Recent picture

No construction picture, but a render of the new design:









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dubawi-tower


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m + 300m (two towers)

Number of floors: 88 + 71

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures

Taken yesterday:



























Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Tower* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895569

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/


Location


Dubai Creek Harbour (centrally located landmark tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar and Dubai Holding

Architect: Santiago Calatrava

Height: 1300m+

Number of floors: 210

Notable fact: Future tallest man-made structure on Earth

Status: on hold 











Recent picture

Posted on Design Middle East's Twitter page on October 29, 2018. The person on the left is the architect, Mr Calatrava himself:









Source: https://twitter.com/DesignMidEast/status/1056863564395360256?s=20


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken two days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Scroll to the right if you can't seen ICD Brookfield Place :nuts::









Source: https://www.instagram.com/raihanhamid_photography/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken 4 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Right in the middle. Taken 2 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Taken 2 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

Taken 2 days ago. Great progress on the interiors:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Palm Jumeirah, Dubai Marina, Dubai Harbour, Blue Waters Island* | A bird's-eye view

Many projects in one picture: Palm Jumeirah, Dubai Marina, Dubai Harbour, Blue Waters Island. Pretty awesome. :cheers: Picture taken on November 5, 2018:


Source: forum member Josau


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/


Recent picture

Taken on November 3, 2018:


Source: forum member Josau


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Blue Waters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent picture

Façade and balconies. Taken on November 4, 2018:


Source: forum member Josau


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Façade testing. Taken on November 4, 2018:


Source: forum member Josau


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on October 28, 2018:









Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

From last week:


















Source: https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6464814084159303680


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Metro* | Dubai-wide rapid transit system

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97253

Official website: https://www.rta.ae/


Location


Currently two lines across Dubai; expansion in progress


Project facts


Developer: Municipality of Dubai

Length: currently 76.6 km

Number of stations: currently 49 (29 on red line, 20 on green line)

Status: Red and Green Lines completed; with a Red Line extension currently under construction, and several other new lines in planning stage

The red line is currently being extended with seven new stations according to the following map:









Source: https://www.thenational.ae/uae/tran...n-new-stations-for-expo-2020-graphic-1.639103


Recent pictures related to the Red Line extension

First of the new metro trains arrive in Dubai, the train had been transported to the Metro Depot at Rashidiya. The manufacturer will continue supplying the remaining trains in batches, and the last one is expected to arrive by the end of October 2019:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent picture

An artist impression for the Finland pavilion has been released:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Blue Waters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures

A tour around the island from 4 days ago:




































Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

And some additional news to my last post:



> *New island destination Bluewaters is now open*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After months of watching it take shape, you can now check out the island opposite JBR.
> 
> If you spend a lot of time at JBR, over the last couple of years you will have witnessed the Bluewaters development take shape across the water. And now you can finally step foot on it, as the island destination has just opened to the general public.
> 
> Created by Meraas – the developers behind destinations such as La Mer and Al Seef – the island features residences, hotels, restaurants and shops, as well as the enormous Ain Dubai observation wheel.
> 
> Located 300 metres off the JBR coastline, the island is connected to the mainland via a direct link from Sheikh Zayed Road, as well as a 265-metre-long pedestrian bridge from The Beach.
> 
> One of the major hotels on the island, Caesars Palace Bluewaters Dubai, will welcome its first guests on November 15. The other, Caesars Resort Bluewaters Dubai, will open in December.
> 
> An opening date for Ain Dubai, which at 250 metres is taller than the High Roller in Las Vegas, has not yet been announced.
> 
> “We are set to achieve many engineering feats at Bluewaters and are delivering a destination which will establish a new benchmark for modern design,” said Abdulla Al Habbai, group chairman of Meraas.
> 
> “However, we are proudest of the fact that it will bring people together and create enriching experiences to support the growth of Dubai as a global hub.”


Source: http://whatson.ae/dubai/2018/11/new-island-destination-bluewaters-is-now-open/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Live webcam*

Something interesting for all Dubai fanatics: a live webcam that covers Dubai Marina, Bluewaters Island, Palm Jumeirah and Dubai Harbour. Check it out here: https://www.skylinewebcams.com/de/webcam/united-arab-emirates/dubai/dubai/dubai.html


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent picture

If you're fascinated by this building, be sure to check out these two videos. The first one shows what the finished building will look like, and the second one explains the engineering behind the structure. 

Artist impressions:

267072526

Engineering:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

Taken on November 8, 2018:


Dubaï by Romain Tonelli, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

ICD Brookfield Place stands right in the middle of DIFC (and not to forget the Museum of the Future in front row):









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqE04hyB0Yo/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Bluewaters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent picture

Today:









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Just to be clear, 52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two are the two u/c towers on the right; the two on the left are THE ADDRESS JUMEIRAH RESORT & SPA AT JBR.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Pointe* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478111

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/the-pointe


Location


Frond I and Frond H, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: retail, dining, entertainment

Notable fact: The Pointe will feature a 1.5 km promenade with 150 restaurants and retail outlets for seafront dining and shopping

Status: under construction









Source: http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2014/10/the-pointe-photos-palm-jumeirah-dubai.html


Recent video

A video by UAE PROJECT, a.k.a forum member A Almarzooqi, in which he visits The Pointe:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Taken November 5, 2018:









Source: https://twitter.com/MBRSpaceCentre/status/1059489595212161026


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures

From yesterday:




































Source: https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6468144712552407040


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent pictures

Taken yesterday. More floors were added. Test cladding panels have been attached to the building:


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Taken two days ago:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqGx24ihX-6/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Bluewaters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent picture

All the way in the back on the left:


Source: forum member rnovikova


----------



## cilindr0

Any news about the expansion of the Atlantis at the palm?


----------



## Rixos

Dubai Harbour is a nice project

:cheers:


----------



## smiledoc

Hi GeneratorNL, As a frequent visitor to Dubai, I can't help but notice that at least 3 or 4 of the high rises along SZR have remained empty for at least 3 years if not more post completion.One gets a feeling that the main purpose behind some of these was to fill up the spaces along the SZR corridor so it looks more impressive rather than any serious plan to actually use them for something!, could this be right?


----------



## GeneratorNL

smiledoc said:


> Hi GeneratorNL, As a frequent visitor to Dubai, I can't help but notice that at least 3 or 4 of the high rises along SZR have remained empty for at least 3 years if not more post completion.One gets a feeling that the main purpose behind some of these was to fill up the spaces along the SZR corridor so it looks more impressive rather than any serious plan to actually use them for something!, could this be right?


If I were to answer your question, I would only be speculating. The truth is: I don't really know. You could be right. I advise you to send Gabriel900 a private message and ask him this question. He is involved in the construction industry in Dubai, so he might know. 

Sorry for not being able to give you a more fulfilling answer.




cilindr0 said:


> Any news about the expansion of the Atlantis at the palm?


Still under construction. I will post an update below.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

Taken on November 17 from The Pointe Mall:


















Source: forum member Hamadals


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Meydan One* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842847

Official website: http://www.meydan.ae/real-estate/meydan-one.html


Location


Between Business Bay and MBR City District One, Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Project size: 3.6 million square meter

Description: a complete neighborhood to be developed by Meydan, which will include amongst others the world's future longest indoor ski slope, a big mall and a 711 meter tall tower, Dubai One.

Use: residential, commercial, retail, entertainment, hotels, education, etc.

Status: the project is approved, with only the mall being under construction











Recent picture of the u/c mall

In the upper left corner:









Source: forum member Slimbo


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Hills Estate* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745449

Official website: http://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-hills-estate/


Location


Central part of Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar and Meraas

Architect: Building Design Partnership (BDP)

Size: over 11 million sq meters

Use: residential, retail, commercial, hotel and more

Dubai Hills Estate will feature a commercial centre, retail centres, as well as low-rise and mid-rise residences, hotels and serviced hotel apartments

Adding to the convenience of residents are educational institutions, healthcare facilities and mosques

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

Golf club recently opened for public:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqM2XrejbWN/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqPQa9pD8CT/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqKV_g0Dxy3/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqUVmsOFft3/
 
Interiors:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqDhmoXFNpB/

They also have a website online now: https://www.dubaihillsgolfclub.com/en


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Park Point* | Dubai Hills Estate

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135883365

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/park-point/


Location


Between Dubai Hills Business Park and Park Heights, Dubai Hills Estate

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar and Meraas

Architect: ?

Use: mixed-use block of buildings, but mostly residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.offplan-properties.ae


Recent video

This construction update video was published by the developer last month:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

This picture can also be seen as a update for Dubai Arena and Al Fattan Downtown :









Source: forum member Slimbo


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Lots of other projects can be spotted in this pic too, such as the Mashreq Bank HQ, Boulevard Point and WOW Hotel & Hotel Apartments:









Source: forum member Slimbo


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hatta* | Emirate of Dubai

Okay folks, let's leave the city behind for a moment. The emirate of Dubai is so much bigger than just the city of Dubai! Thanks to forum member A Almarzooqi (a.k.a. UAEPROJECT on YouTube) we can visit Hatta, a destination that is a 1,5 hour drive from the city of Dubai. Now, I don't really have a specific project to show you in Hatta, but in this video UAEPROJECT visits Hatta Wadi Club and its surrounding area. I think this video brilliantly shows you how different Hatta is from Dubai City:






Now you have one more reason to visit Dubai!


----------



## Tom_Green

I always wonder why the emirates don`t copy Kuala Lumpur with the Genting Highlands. A place where people can go to avoid the heat in summer.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Water Canal* | Extension of the Dubai Creek

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=822856

Official website: n/a


Location


Jumairah; between Business Bay and the coast

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Length of the canal: 2.2 km

Connects Business Bay with the sea

Development (residential, hotels and retail) along its banks is part of the plan

Status: Digging of the canal is completed and buildings along its banks are under construction










More renderings can be found here:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136006352&postcount=614


Recent pictures

A lot of construction work is going on along the banks of Dubai Water Canal. :banana:

Al Wasl side:



















Al Safa side:



























Source: forum member Mohammad-Almarri


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m + 300m (two towers)

Number of floors: 88 + 71

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Crescent* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707314

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-crescent.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: BSBG

Height: ?

Number of floors: 47 + 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/547/boulevard-crescent-complex


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Now at ground level. Taken today:


















Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Sterling* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754811

Official website: http://www.omniyat.com/project/thesterling/


Location


Al Asayel Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: FHSI

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source:  http://www.raywhite.ae


Recent picture

Taken 3 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

Taken 3 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken 3 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken 3 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*RP Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815947

Official website: http://www.rpheights.com/


Location


Between Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard and Al Asayel Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RP Global Developers

Architect: Arif + Bintoak

Height: 204 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

Taken 3 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken 3 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/


Recent picture

Taken 3 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: ?

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken 3 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Pointe* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478111

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/the-pointe


Location


Frond I and Frond H, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: retail, dining, entertainment

Notable fact: The Pointe will feature a 1.5 km promenade with 150 restaurants and retail outlets for seafront dining and shopping

Status: under construction









Source: http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2014/10/the-pointe-photos-palm-jumeirah-dubai.html


Recent pictures

Taken today:


















Source: forum member n7chap


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent pictures

The Royal Presidential Suite is being put in place:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqfS6F3nQQ8/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqfcmy0nvJh/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

The tapering has begun:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/


Recent picture

The middle one is really tall! Seems to be close to 300 meters:

A day in Dubai Marina by Solomon Jama, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on November 22, 2018:


Spectrum of Colors by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*MGM Hotel and Residences & Bellagio Hotel* | Umm Sequim 2

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452522

Official website: n/a


Location


A man-made peninsula off the coast of Umm Sequim 2

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: BSBG

Use: hotel, residential, entertainment, retail

Description: The project involves the construction of beachfront development spread over 3.5 million square meters for touristic and leisure services. It will include an MGM-branded hotel (Mirage) and a Bellagio-branded hotel containing 1,000 hotel rooms and apartments, 10 villas with a build up area of 105,218 square meters as well as luxurious restaurants and cafés and a theatre.

Status: preparation


Recent news

So, some things have changed since the last update on this project in this thread. There has been a re-design.

Old design:









https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice

New design:










It definitely looks less futuristic, but perhaps also more realistic now. 

This signboard was placed at the building site (a big thank you to forum member Alteneiji for taking the picture):










This is what the peninsula looks like at the moment:










As soon as there is more news, it will be posted in this thread.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures

Taken two days ago:




































Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## Rixos

So Burj al Arab is becoming a neighbour :cheers:


----------



## Fotografer

The MGM Hotel and Residences & Bellagio Hotel new design is no more include sphere elevator?


----------



## GeneratorNL

Rixos said:


> So Burj al Arab is becoming a neighbour :cheers:


Correct. Although the distance between the MGM Hotel and the Burj al Arab is quite large.



Fotografer said:


> The MGM Hotel and Residences & Bellagio Hotel new design is no more include sphere elevator?


Also correct.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Crescent* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707314

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-crescent.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: BSBG

Height: ?

Number of floors: 47 + 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/547/boulevard-crescent-complex


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent picture

The design for the Japan pavilion has been released:


----------



## gdipasqu

There is a big meeting now "France dubaï 2020". Hope we ll get the French pavilion Design!


----------



## GeneratorNL

Some hotel-related news that was published today:



> *Dubai’s Emaar signs deal to sell five hotel assets to Abu Dhabi National Hotels*
> 
> _*The portfolio of five hotels includes Address Dubai Mall, Address Boulevard, Address Dubai Marina, Vida Downtown and Manzil Downtown*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai-based Emaar Properties announced that its hospitality subsidiary Emaar Hospitality Group has signed “definitive documentation” with Abu Dhabi National Hotels (ADNH) to divest its entire economic interest in a portfolio of five hotels in Dubai.
> 
> In a bourse statement, both Emaar and ADNH announced that the transaction closing is subject to meeting various conditions and is expected to occur in late 2018 or early 2019.
> 
> The portfolio of five hotels includes Address Dubai Mall, Address Boulevard, Address Dubai Marina, Vida Downtown and Manzil Downtown, together with about 1,000 hotel rooms.
> 
> The Address Downtown hotel, which was reopened in June this year following its closure due to a blaze on New Year’s eve in 2015, is not part of the transaction.
> Under the deal, ADNH will enter into long-term management agreements with Emaar Hospitality Group to continue operating the assets under its Address Hotels + Resorts and Vida Hotels and Resorts brands.
> 
> Mohamed Alabbar, chairman of Emaar Properties, said: “Emaar’s hospitality business has recorded robust growth since its inception in 2007 and moving to an asset-light model will enable the business to unlock its true potential.”
> 
> Sheikh Ahmed Mohammed Sultan Suroor Al Dhaheri, vice chairman at ADNH said: “This transaction will strengthen our presence in Dubai and will expand our current luxury portfolio of hospitality assets which comprise the Ritz Carlton Abu Dhabi Grand Canal, The Park Hyatt in Saadiyat Island and Sofitel JBR in addition to our upper and upscale properties namely, Le Meridien, Sheraton and the two Hiltons in the Abu Dhabi Emirate (currently under re-branding to Radisson Blu).
> 
> “ADNH also holds stakes in resort properties in Morocco and Egypt. We are constantly exploring ways to grow and increase value to our shareholders.”
> 
> Earlier this year, Alabbar said in a interview with CNBC Arabia that the company was seeking to sell non-core assets, including its hotel portfolio, schools and clinics.
> 
> Emaar’s core businesses focus on property development, retail and hospitality.


Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/dubais-emaar-agrees-sell-five-hotel-assets-abu-dhabi-national-hotels/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent picture

The design for the USA pavilion has been unveiled. It's the least attractive Expo pavilion I've seen so far. What do you people think?


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ OK, here are some more renders for that USA pavilion. At night is looks better:


----------



## Tom_Green

Is there a number of how many visitors they expect visiting the Expo? I hope not as many as during the Expo 2010. It tooks hour to visit one Pavillion.


----------



## droneriot

Who knows. I remember I was forced to go to Expo 2000 with my high school class and it was a ghost town, the only few other people there were other high school classses forces to go there.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Damac Towers by Paramount* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411757

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/damac-towers-by-paramount-hotels-resorts-dubai


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 4 x 279 m (4 towers)

Number of floors: 4 x 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent news



> *Damac Towers by Paramount enters handover phase*
> 
> *Dubai developer says it is welcoming residents to its three of the four residential towers that make up project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damac Towers by Paramount, the four-tower master development by Damac Properties in collaboration with Paramount Hotels & Resorts, is entering its handover phase.
> 
> The developer said it is welcoming residents to its three residential towers, A, B and D, while the construction of the fourth tower, which will house ultra-luxurious Paramount hotel with 800 keys, will be completed in 2019.
> 
> “Each project handover is an exemplification of our commitment towards our customers and investors,” said Ali Sajwani, general manager of operations at Damac Properties.
> 
> “With Damac Towers by Paramount, we had set out to create a distinctive living experience, offering the best of Hollywood-inspired luxury in the heart of Dubai. It’s exciting to watch this experience come to life as residents begin to move in.”
> 
> Standing at over 270 metres in Dubai’s Burj area, the three residential buildings of Damac Towers by Paramount comprise a total of 1,200 serviced suites.
> 
> The suites feature contemporary designs inspired by the quintessential California lifestyle.
> 
> The towers also boast pool areas, health clubs and a variety of trendy food and beverage outlets.


Source: https://www.arabianbusiness.com/construction/408053-damac-towers-by-paramount-enters-handover-phase


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

Taken two days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken two days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/


Recent picture

Taken two days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken two days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/


Recent picture

Taken two days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken two days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*S Residence* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922699

Official website: n/a


Location


King Salman Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Immo Prestige

Architect: Atkins

Height: 320m+

Number of floors: 80

Use: residential

Status: on hold











Recent picture

Unfortunately on hold, as this picture shows. Taken on November 6, 2018:


DSC04648 by Sasha Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Good progress on this landmark building. Picture taken on November 24, 2018:


2018-11-24_09.48 Station under construction, Dubai, United Arab Emirates (ONEPLUS A5010) by Nomadic Mark, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent pictures

Not the sharpest of pictures but they brilliantly show the massiveness of this building. Taken on November 27 and 28, 2018:


2018-11-28_13.14 Construction site Atlantis Palm, Palm Jumeirah, Dubai, United Arab Emirates (ONEPLUS A5010) by Nomadic Mark, on Flickr


2018-11-27_17.37 Construction Atlantis Hotel, Palm Jumeirah, Dubai, United Arab Emirates (ONEPLUS A5010) by Nomadic Mark, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Deira Islands* | Man-made island off the Deira coast

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=140097

Official website: n/a


Location


Off the coast, Deira

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: AE7


Size: 15.8 square kilometers

Deira Islands will feature, among much else, a night market, a mall and a marina

Use: residential, hotels, retail, entertainment

Status: under construction











Recent picture

This update covers several projects currently under construction on Deira Islands. Taken today:

_RIU Resort_










_Deira Mall_










_Night Souk_



























Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Central Library* | Al Jaddaf

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316814

Official website: n/a


Location


Beside the Creek, close to the Creek Metro Station, Al Jaddaf

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Municipality

Architect: ACG Architects

Use: library

Notable fact: One-and-a-half million book library in the shape of a book

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.shortlistdubai.com


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## Danjool

Dubai Creek Harbour update


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

We don't really know how tall this one is (or is going to be), but it seems to be really close to 300 meters. Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Skyscraper* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328512

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Attar

Architect: ?

Height: 330 m

Number of floors: 66

Use: commercial

Status: on hold











Recent picture

It shouldn't come as a surprise, but there's still nothing happening here. Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Hills Estate* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745449

Official website: http://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-hills-estate/


Location


Central part of Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar and Meraas

Architect: Building Design Partnership (BDP)

Size: over 11 million sq meters

Use: residential, retail, commercial, hotel and more

Dubai Hills Estate will feature a commercial centre, retail centres, as well as low-rise and mid-rise residences, hotels and serviced hotel apartments

Adding to the convenience of residents are educational institutions, healthcare facilities and mosques

Status: under construction








Recent pictures

Forum member SillySooty reported the following yesterday:



> 1) 10 floors to all Park Heights buildings added since mid September 2018.
> 2) Kings College Hospital signage up and hospital looks very near operational.
> 3) DH Park has begun landscaping - large areas of grass and landscaping
> 4) Mall exterior cladding similar to Marina Mall
> 5) Park Ridge is a big hole!
> 6) Mulberry and Acacia looks to be heading to completion.
> 7) Road network has progressed considerably since September.


SillySooty took these pictures on December 1, 2018:

_Park Heights 1 and 2_

2018-11-30 16.21.47 by Z S, on Flickr

_DH Mall Car Parking (probably)_

2018-11-30 16.15.55 by Z S, on Flickr


2018-11-30 16.21.54 by Z S, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent pictures

An official visit from the Sheikh of Dubai to the Expo 2020 grounds. Taken today:































































Source: Government of Dubai Media Office


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aykon City* | Between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898513

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-city


Location


One part (ground works) between Business Bay and Al Quoz 1; another part (planned) next to Safa Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac

Architect: Killa Design

Height: 326m, 300m+, other two towers unknown

Number of floors : 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken today:


















Source: forum member dubai 26


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Damac Towers by Paramount* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411757

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/damac-towers-by-paramount-hotels-resorts-dubai


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 4 x 279 m (4 towers)

Number of floors: 4 x 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Oh yes, and let's not forget to mention the huge WOW Hotel Tower in the foreground. :lol: Taken today:









Source: forum member dubai 26


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Meydan One* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842847

Official website: http://www.meydan.ae/real-estate/meydan-one.html


Location


Between Business Bay and MBR City District One, Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Project size: 3.6 million square meter

Description: a complete neighborhood to be developed by Meydan, which will include amongst others the world's future longest indoor ski slope, a big mall and a 711 meter tall tower, Dubai One.

Use: residential, commercial, retail, entertainment, hotels, education, etc.

Status: the project is approved, with only the mall being under construction











Recent picture of the u/c mall

Taken today:









Source: forum member dubai 26


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures

Progress on the skybridge. Taken today:




































Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent video

A video of the recent official visit by the Sheikh of Dubai to the Expo 2020 area. The video has a lot of drone material, which is great. A masterplan of the area can be seen at 05:13:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views II* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968669

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/downtown-views-II/


Location


Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on November 22, 2018:


Burj Kalifah by Janine R., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/


Recent picture

Taken on November 25, 2018:


Dubai Marina by Janine R., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on November 22, 2018:


View from Burj Kalifah by Janine R., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Bluewaters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Berliner01


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Berliner01


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: ? (probably around 260 m, I don't know)

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Berliner01


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: topped out










Source: http://emirates247.com


Recent picture

This one topped out recently. Taken today:









Source: forum member Berliner01


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/


Recent picture

Two of the three towers are in the final stages of being finished, whereas the third one is still under construction. Taken today:









Source: forum member Berliner01


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m + 300m (two towers)

Number of floors: 88 + 71

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq94iwqHwGA/


----------



## curious george08

GeneratorNL said:


> *Expo 2020* | Dubai South
> 
> Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465
> 
> Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South
> 
> Location on Wikimapia: click here
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Government of Dubai
> 
> Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill
> 
> 
> First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)
> 
> Status: under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/
> 
> 
> Recent video
> 
> A video of the recent official visit by the Sheikh of Dubai to the Expo 2020 area. The video has a lot of drone material, which is great. A masterplan of the area can be seen at 05:13:


A lot of the main parts are actually by these architects. 

https://www.hopkins.co.uk/projects/8/221/


----------



## GeneratorNL

curious george08 said:


> A lot of the main parts are actually by these architects.
> 
> https://www.hopkins.co.uk/projects/8/221/


I didn't know that. Thanks for sharing. I will add it in future updates.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Sports City* | Dubailand

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115413

Official website: www.dsc.ae/


Location


Western corner of Dubailand

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Master developers: Abdul Rahim Al Zarooni and Abdulrahman Falaknaz

Size: 4.6 million square metres

Use: residential, commercial, retail, leisure, education

Features villa's, apartments, sports stadiums, schools, shopping malls

Status: many towers and villa's are completed, and many others under construction. Dubai Sports City was launched in 2004 and has been under construction since.


Recent pictures

Late september forum member UAE Investor did a big photo tour around Dubai Sports City. We don't get to see a lot of updates on this project, so even though the pics are not very recent, the are definitely worth sharing here:


Source: IMG_5038


Source: IMG_5127


Source: IMG_5118


Source: IMG_5120

Source: IMG_5052


Source: IMG_5048

Oasis 2:

Source: IMG_5046


Source: IMG_5034

Source: https://flic.kr/p/2dn8CDT 

Source: https://flic.kr/p/2dn8BcV

Source: https://flic.kr/p/2aAxU6m

Source: https://flic.kr/p/PB1smP

Source: https://flic.kr/p/2aAxTVS

Source: https://flic.kr/p/PB1uqt


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction









Source: https://ae7.com/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Five Jumeirah Village Dubai* | Jumeirah Village Circle

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746043

Official website: https://www.fiveglobalholdings.com/five-dubai-jumeirah-village/


Location


Bijada Boulevard South, Jumeirah Village Circle

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: Viceroy Dubai Jumeirah Village

Developer: Five Holdings

Architect: Atkins

Height: 314m

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken last week:




Source: forum member Tony 90


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

Taken last week:




Source: forum member Tony 90


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Jumeirah Lakes Towers* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811395

Official website: http://theresidencesjlt.com/


Location


Al Sarayat Street, Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Signature Developers Limited

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: hotel and residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/first-vivanta-by-taj-hotel-announced-for-dubai-589380.html


Recent picture

The Taj sign is now lit up at night. Taken last week:


Source: forum member Tony 90


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Uptown Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676768

Official website: http://www.uptowndubai.ae/


Location


First Al Khail Street (Southern end of Jumeirah Lakes Towers)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DMCC

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Height and number of floors: 660m+, 115F, 360m+, 78F (one megatall, one supertall; additionally there will be about five smaller towers)

Use: Mixed use

The megatall will be the world's tallest commercial tower (i.e. a tower that only contains offices)

Status: the supertall tower is in preparation, while the rest of the project (including the megatall tower) is approved


http://www.esdglobal.com/gallery/project/1040-burj-2020-district


Recent pictures

Still waiting for main contractor. Taken last week:












Source: forum member Tony 90


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill and [URL="https://www.hopkins.co.uk/"]Hopkins


First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent pictures

Photographed from Jumeirah Lakes Towers, which is nearly 10 miles away. Taken last week:






Source: forum member Tony 90


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures

Taken last week:







The track for the automated pod system:






Source: forum member Tony 90


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Metro* | Dubai-wide rapid transit system

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97253

Official website: https://www.rta.ae/


Location


Currently two lines across Dubai; expansion in progress


Project facts


Developer: Municipality of Dubai

Length: currently 76.6 km

Number of stations: currently 49 (29 on red line, 20 on green line)

Status: Red and Green Lines completed; with a Red Line extension currently under construction, and several other new lines in planning stage

The red line is currently being extended with seven new stations according to the following map:









Source: https://www.thenational.ae/uae/tran...n-new-stations-for-expo-2020-graphic-1.639103


Recent pictures of the Red Line extension

Several batches of pictures, taken on different dates.

Nakheel Harbour & Tower station, photographed in mid November:





















Nakheel Harbour & Tower station, photographed on December 1, 2018:









The 3 new stations in the Discovery Gardens neighborhood, photographed in mid November:




















Source: forum member Tony 90


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Tony 90 deserves a big :banana::cheers: for taking those pictures. The last updates on the previous page were his too. 

Maybe it's time for me to give big shout-out to _all_ the folks who provide Dubai pictures for this forum: Gabriel900, Berliner 01, Tony 90, A7R, Alteneiji, Jakob, dubai 26, Philip Marlowe, Mohammad-Almarri, gevorika78, and many others (sorry if I forgot to mention your name). :cheers:

And thanks to all the viewers of this threads for giving a like every now and then.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

Taken this week:






Source: forum member Urban Samurai


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent pictures

Taken this week:






















































Source: forum member Urban Samurai


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: topped out










Source: http://emirates247.com


Recent pictures

Taken this week:













































Source: forum member Urban Samurai


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures

Taken this week:




Source: forum member Urban Samurai


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent pictures

Taken this week:










Source: forum member Urban Samurai


----------



## cilindr0

Great updates!

I'm wondering if from the distance the Atlantis Resort & Residences is looking bigger than the Atlantis itself.


----------



## Quicksilver

cilindr0 said:


> Great updates!
> 
> I'm wondering if from the distance the Atlantis Resort & Residences is looking bigger than the Atlantis itself.


It does.

Also, all those constructions in Dubai Marina on JR walk is so unnecessary. I was walking there this weekend and they sort of killing the promenade vide or any signs of it and creating canyon effect instead blocking sea completely. Very greedy.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Forum member Jakob managed to take picture of the outside _and_ inside of this tower:













































Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Gate Avenue* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=106445

Official website: http://gateavenue.difc.ae/


Location


Central spine of Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DIFC

Architect: RMJM

Description: More than 150 boutiques and retail outlets in a central location in Dubai International Financial Centre.

Use: retail

Status: under construction










Source: https://www.thenational.ae/business...t-difc-s-new-gate-avenue-development-1.138086


Recent pictures

This project is nearing its completion it seems:




































Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rove City Walk* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2140524

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Location


On the corner of Al Safa Street and 58A Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Emaar and Meraas

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 21

Use: hotel

Status: approved

A new hotel has been announced for City Walk recently:


















Source: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Recent news



> *Rove Hotels launches new 564-key property at City Walk*
> 
> *Property will complement existing hospitality offerings at urban lifestyle destination*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rove Hotels, a joint venture between Emaar Properties and Meraas, has announced the launch of a new 564-key property within City Walk, the Dubai-based urban lifestyle destination which is being developed by Meraas.
> 
> Located near Dubai Arena, the Rove City Walk is a contemporary mid-scale hotel brand, the developer said in a statement, adding that the hotel will complement the hospitality offerings already present at City Walk. Rove Hotels currently has five operational hotels in Dubai – Rove Downtown, Rove City Centre, Rove Healthcare City, Rove Trade Centre and Rove Dubai Marina.
> 
> The statement added that the Rove Hotels brand has been designed for a new generation of travellers who recognise value, stay connected through technology and gravitate towards culturally-inspired surroundings.
> 
> There are several properties planned for Dubai and other UAE locations, while Saudi Arabia is also in the pipeline, the developer added.
> 
> “Our investments ensure a better future for generations to come and stretch across different sectors including properties, food, retail, leisure, hospitality, technology, marinas and clinic” said a company spokesman.
> 
> “Our destinations which include to date – City Walk, The Beach, Boxpark, Pearl Jumeirah, Jumeirah Bay, Last Exit, The Outlet Village, Kite Beach, Al Seef, La Mer, Bluewaters and The Yard – are open places for communities to socialise, explore, learn, play, create and innovate, he added.


Source: http://meconstructionnews.com/32518/rove-hotels-launches-new-564-key-property-at-city-walk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Deira Islands* | Man-made island off the Deira coast

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=140097

Official website: n/a


Location


Off the coast, Deira

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: AE7


Size: 15.8 square kilometers

Deira Islands will feature, among much else, a night market, a mall and a marina

Use: residential, hotels, retail, entertainment

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Good progress on the RIU Hotel, one of the several hotel resorts that will grace Deira Islands:









Source: forum member Emarati2009


----------



## GeneratorNL

Dubai developer Emaar is expanding its presence in China and is looking for ways to get more Chinese investors to invest in Dubai:



> *Emaar launches business development operations in China*
> 
> _The offices serve as a link between China and the UAE, a place where the Chinese can connect with opportunities in the UAE for tourism, investment and shopping._
> 
> Dubai, UAE; December 11, 2018:
> Emaar, the developer of the iconic Burj Khalifa and the upcoming Dubai Creek Tower, has commenced business development operations in China. This follows the announcement in July of the company’s expansion to the country, coinciding with the coinciding with the historic visit of President Xi Jinping of China to the UAE.
> 
> Emaar has a team of dedicated business development professionals in the country, specially recruited from China, and has started the design and fit-out of two premium offices in CBD of Beijing and Shanghai.
> In addition to promoting the UAE and Dubai as a high-growth investment destination, the two Emaar showrooms will showcase the flagship and ongoing premium lifestyle, shopping and hospitality developments in Dubai, like The Dubai Mall and Address Hotels as well as touristic destinations such as Burj Khalifa and Dubai Aquarium & Underwater Zoo.
> 
> The diverse international educational opportunities such as New York University and Sorbonne University Abu Dhabi – a keen requirement by Chinese investors in property – as well as the healthcare amenities that are available close to Emaar’s communities are highlighted at the state-of-the-art showrooms.
> 
> Emaar aims to work with the UAE embassy in China to promote the nation’s appeal to Chinese investors, with guidance from HE Ali Obaid Al Daheri, UAE Ambassador to China, who has been actively promoting UAE-China ties, by fostering trade relations and tourism, as well as highlighting the UAEÂ’s appeal as an investment hub.
> 
> Emaar is also expanding its premium luxury hotel and serviced residences brand, Address Hotels + Resorts, to China. Address branded hotels will open in key cities in the country, building on the familiarity that the brand enjoys among Chinese tourists. Today, Emaar’s hotels are among the most-preferred by Chinese visitors, given their central location and access to lifestyle destinations such as The Dubai Mall.
> 
> Emaar’s expansion to China complements the ‘Belt and Road Initiative’ announced by President Xi Jinping, in which the UAE will have a significant part to play. Chinese visitors can enjoy visa-on-arrival and have effortless connectivity with the city with Emirates operating to the key cities in China.


Source: https://emaar.com/en/media-centre/detail.aspx?itemId=tcm:223-129629


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Hills Estate* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745449

Official website: http://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-hills-estate/


Location


Central part of Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar and Meraas

Architect: Building Design Partnership (BDP)

Size: over 11 million sq meters

Use: residential, retail, commercial, hotel and more

Dubai Hills Estate will feature a commercial centre, retail centres, as well as low-rise and mid-rise residences, hotels and serviced hotel apartments

Adding to the convenience of residents are educational institutions, healthcare facilities and mosques

Status: under construction








Recent news

Emaar, developer of Dubai Hills Estate, has released more info and impressions of the future Dubai Hills Park:



> *Emaar presents the city's new outdoor lifestyle hub*
> 
> Spanning an impressive 180,000 square metres – four times the size of Place de l'Étoile in Paris – Dubai Hills Park is a lush green oasis at the heart of Dubai HIls Estate. Designed with natural beauty and the city’s wellness in mind, the park encompasses wadi trails, a 2.5-kilometre jogging track, children’s play areas, splash park, volleyball, tennis courts, a skate park and an outdoor gym. A stone’s throw from Dubai Hills Mall and just 15 minutes from Downtown Dubai, this verdant green space serves as a new haven in which to relax, unwind and explore activities that nourish the mind, body and soul.


Source: https://emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-hills-estate/dubai-hills-park.aspx


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m + 300m (two towers)

Number of floors: 88 + 71

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

Right side of the Opera House. Picture taken on December 9, 2018:









Dubai Opera by Nicolas V., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture

Good news: the temporary support beams on the observation wheel are coming down. And other good news: Christmas decorations! :lol:


























































































Source: forum member Al0n


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Some more pictures of Bluewaters Island and its observation wheel:









Dubai The Walk und Palast by www.sunnycruise.de Reisevermittlung Fresemann, on Flickr









Dubai The Walk und Palast by www.sunnycruise.de Reisevermittlung Fresemann, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

Towering above the villas of Palm Jumeirah:









Source: forum member Emarati2009


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Peeking above the trees on the right side of the picture. Taken on December 12, 2018:


Dubai The Walk und Palast by www.sunnycruise.de Reisevermittlung Fresemann, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture

More and more temporary support beams are coming down from the observation wheel:









Source: forum member Al0n


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Crescent* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707314

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-crescent.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: BSBG

Height: ?

Number of floors: 47 + 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/547/boulevard-crescent-complex


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken today:


















Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## MK Tom

I visited Dubai the weekend before last. Here's a video of my landing, which shows construction progress on Palm Deira and much of Deira itself:






And a couple of construction photos from the Palm Jumeirah Monorail people may appreciate:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/


Recent picture

Fits perfectly into the skyline:









Source: Instagram


----------



## allenwalker

I never knew about that place but after coming here in Dubai some of the friends told me that it's gonna happen in the future and you can see the 8th Wonder in Dubai.


----------



## Rixos

yeah :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Damac Towers by Paramount* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411757

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/damac-towers-by-paramount-hotels-resorts-dubai


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 4 x 279 m (4 towers)

Number of floors: 4 x 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent video and pictures

Lights being tested:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBrVZdyYAhdb/

Exterior and interior shots and views:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBre75P4ndMW/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Still an amazing speed on this one. Taken today:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Gateway Towers* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458872

Official website: n/a


Location


At the entrance to Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: Atkins

Height: 285m + 2 x 205m (3 towers in total)

Number of floors: 61 + 2x48

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.meed.com/nakheel-to-award-palm-gateway-towers/


Recent pictures

Taken yesterday:




































Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Palm* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754810

Official website: http://onepalm.ae/


Location


Southern end of the trunk, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Soma

Height: 100m

Number of floors: 25

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ciel Tower* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922699

Official website: https://www.thefirstgroup.com/en/developments/dubai-marina/ciel-tower/


Location


King Salman Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: S Residence (by developer Immo Prestige)

New developer: The First Group

Architect: Atkins (although I'm not sure)

Height: 355 m

Number of floors: 77

Use: hotel and residential

Status: approved


Recent news

The former project for this building site, S Residence, is off the table. The site has been taken over by a new developer, The First Group, who has gained permission to build a 355 meters tall hotel and residential tower, Ciel Tower. It will have 777 hotel suites and 240 residential apartments:




























And a video:


----------



## Quicksilver

Ended up walking around one of strangest part of Dubai with most bizarre road system I've ever seen in my life - Jumeirah Village Circle. Place is dead by have this 300 m supertall sticking out:

Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## Danjool

Quicksilver said:


> Ended up walking around one of strangest part of Dubai with most bizarre road system I've ever seen in my life - Jumeirah Village Circle. Place is dead by have this 300 m supertall sticking out:
> 
> Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr
> 
> Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr
> 
> Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr
> 
> Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr
> 
> Dubai Jc’s by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


I agree, so much investment wasted on stupid ideas. The should have poured this capital in some of businesses bay’s many empty plots😉


----------



## AstonPearl

*THE HEART OF EUROPE (The World)*

Amazing project, a lot of properties are available for resale in this development.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Quicksilver, those are some very interesting pictures! We don't get to see many pics of Jumeirah Village Circle on this forum. It is not exactly one of the 'cool' districts in Dubai. Although I do think it has a lot of potential: it is relatively central and well connected by road to other parts. What would definitely improve the neighborhood is some high-quality public transportation. If a metro line were to run through the area it would probably become so much more attractive to invest there.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## Quicksilver

GeneratorNL said:


> Quicksilver, those are some very interesting pictures! We don't get to see many pics of Jumeirah Village Circle on this forum. It is not exactly one of the 'cool' districts in Dubai. Although I do think it has a lot of potential: it is relatively central and well connected by road to other parts. What would definitely improve the neighborhood is some high-quality public transportation. If a metro line were to run through the area it would probably become so much more attractive to invest there.


To be honest this district is doomed. Abysmal road system and luck of planning already sort of killed it. It can be improved but not in this current climate and at the end of day, who cares. At the moment it's collection of questionable quality buildings, with lots of empty plots, some of them abandon long ago. It's like Business Bay on steroids in bad sense.


----------



## Guest

Weird why no one talking about this tower posted in protenders this december i think it make sense dubai wont lose the tallest hotel in the world TITLE because it will be taken by FAIRMONT KUALA LUMPUR 370M

Tower Triple 1
The project's scope of work consist of a 111-storey hotel tower and serviced apartments located at Downtown Dubai, Dubai.

https://www.protenders.com/projects/tower-triple-1


----------



## GeneratorNL

wewillwin98 said:


> Tower Triple 1
> The project's scope of work consist of a 111-storey hotel tower and serviced apartments located at Downtown Dubai, Dubai.


I've seen that tower before, but I don't know how serious that plan is. Time will tell. I hope it gets built though, because it looks amazing.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Palace Residences* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2146332

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/dubai-creek-harbour/palace-residences


Location


Mainland Dubai Creek Harbour, next to Creek Harbour Island

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200 m+

Number of floors: 45 to 50 (my estimate)

Status: approved 

Perhaps Dubai's first announced tower of 2019? 



> *Dubai Creek Harbour launches five-star waterfront branded residence*
> 
> A five-star waterfront branded residence development, Palace Residences, has been launched in Dubai Creek Harbour.
> 
> Palace Residences bring a boutique waterfront living experience for residents with branded 1, 2, 3 and 4-bedroom apartments. The homes will be serviced on demand by Address Hotels + Resorts, the premium luxury hotel and resorts brand.
> 
> Palace Residences are adjacent to the upcoming 121-room Palace Dubai Creek Harbour hotel featuring a range of dining choices and luxury hotel services. Palace Dubai Creek Harbour and Palace Residences are housed in two contemporary 44-storey towers rising above the Creek Canal and Creek Beach.
> 
> With Palace Residences, investors and homeowners become part of a neighbourhood, as the first homes in Dubai Creek Harbour are scheduled for hand-over early in 2019. Over 5,000 residents are set to move in to their homes in Creek Marina this year, with over 12,750 residents to move in next year.


Source: https://www.arabianindustry.com/construction/news/2019/jan/7/dubai-creek-harbour-launches-five-star-waterfront-branded-residence-6020846/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Skyscraper* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328512

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Attar

Architect: ?

Height: 330 m

Number of floors: 66

Use: commercial

Status: on hold











Recent picture

Taken today. Not that it matters, as the status of this tower would have been the same at any time in the past couple of years: on hold. :lol:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*DT-1* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973236

Official website: https://ellingtongroup.com/en/property/downtown-dubai/dt-1/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ellington Group

Architect: Perkins+Will

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~21

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://ellingtongroup.com/


Recent picture

The small kid with the big guys standing behind him. Taken today:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bellevue Towers* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696731

Official website: http://dubaibellevuetowers.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: LACASA

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~28

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken today:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

Taken on January 11, 2019:


Source: forum member Ahmedn97


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on January 11, 2019:


Source: forum member Ahmedn97


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on January 11, 2019:


Source: forum member Ahmedn97


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken about a week ago:









Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

Taken a week ago:









Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken about a week ago:



























Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

Visible from the fountains now. Taken yesterday:


A Dubai winter sunset by Paul Cowpe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures

From about a week ago:













































Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Mall* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000003

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-dubai-mall/


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 56 + 39 (two towers)

Use: serviced hotel apartments

This project is not to be confused with the other Vida Residences in Downtown Dubai

Status: ground works







Recent picture

Foundation is nearing completion. Taken on January 6, 2019:

UA Emirates trip by Abdoul O.E., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

Taken about a week ago:













































Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures









Dubai Blue Waters, January 2019. by ZooooM it OUT, on Flickr









Dubai Blue Waters, January 2019. by ZooooM it OUT, on Flickr









Dubai Blue Waters, January 2019. by ZooooM it OUT, on Flickr









Dubai Blue Waters, January 2019. by ZooooM it OUT, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Water Canal* | Extension of the Dubai Creek

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=822856

Official website: n/a


Location


Jumairah; between Business Bay and the coast

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Length of the canal: 2.2 km

Connects Business Bay with the sea

Development (residential, hotels and retail) along its banks is part of the plan

Status: Digging of the canal is completed and buildings along its banks are under construction










More renderings can be found here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136006352&postcount=614


Recent pictures

Construction along the banks is progressing. Pictures taken on January 18, 2019:














Source: forum member Ahmedn97


----------



## Guest

GeneratorNL please can you give us any new/updates on Marina 106 and pentominium or when we can hear some updates ?


----------



## droneriot

Nothing new, no updates. On hold indefinitely.


----------



## Guest

droneriot said:


> Nothing new, no updates. On hold indefinitely.


so high chance they are cancelled?hno:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Creek Harbour* | A bird's-eye view

This picture is quite interesting as it shows the progression of Dubai Creek Harbour. 'The island is filling up fast. The perimeter outline of Dubai Square is visible,' to quote forumer Scion from the local Dubai forum:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BsqZ1w0HalE/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 200 m+

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

They apparently have chosen a darker shade of cladding. Taken today:


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

We can start seeing the wavy pattern. Taken today:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## london lad

What happened to that Dubai Creek tower structure. A lot of PR but nothing seems have to be built apart from a bit of groundwork's which seems to be the case with a lot of those mega projects that get cancelled never to be mentioned again?


----------



## Quicksilver

Dubai should enforce review on the projects which have been on hold since yearly 2000s and suddenly developers got funds and decided to revive old dead project without making any slightest changes and suddenly you’ve got tower from mid 2000s which is 20 years behind in everything.


----------



## Guest

Quicksilver said:


> Dubai should enforce review on the projects which have been on hold since yearly 2000s and suddenly developers got funds and decided to revive old dead project without making any slightest changes and suddenly you’ve got tower from mid 2000s which is 20 years behind in everything.


Thats the summery of most of all buildings in THETALLESTBLOCK
MARINA 101 wich is completed in 2018 is the same as Princess tower wich completed in 2011 :bash:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on January 23, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Park Gate Residences* | Wasl1

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692528

Official website: http://wasl1.ae/park-gate-residences/


Location


Wasl1, next to Zabeel Park

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: Atkins

Height: various towers of various (unknown) heights

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Taken on January 23, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Taken on January 23, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## Guest

BREAKING NEWS:New Mega Project, Downtown Jumeirah Dubai

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3zK_FxvJXE


----------



## morenoque

wewillwin98 said:


> BREAKING NEWS:New Mega Project, Downtown Jumeirah Dubai
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3zK_FxvJXE


New link: https://youtu.be/0uKiUy8Y3NU


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Awesome project! I will post some more info on the next page.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Jumeira* | Burj Jumeira District

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2151158

Official website: n/a


Location


Central plot of the Burj Jumeira District

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: ?

Height: 550 m

Number of floors: ?

Use: observation and....?

Status: approved


Project information








> *Construction will kick off immediately as the first phase of the development will be delivered in 2023.*
> 
> *Overview of Burj Jumeira*
> Burj Jumeira rises to 550 meters and is strategically located opposite Sheikh Zayed Road in Al Sufouh. The tower’s design is inspired by the harmonious ripples of the UAE’s desert sand dunes and its flowing oases. The tower’s façade will be covered with digital displays that can be utilized for various occasions and celebrations, further reinforcing the tower’s role at the heart of Dubai’s community activities.
> 
> *The Crown*
> At Burj Jumeira’s summit is the crown, which has the inherent flexibility to host a variety of different events. At 450 meters high, it is capable of expanding to accommodate varying capacities and uses, with the sky-lounge and interconnected sky-restaurant providing an opportunity to host larger scale events. The state-of-the-art technologies deployed inside the crown enable its inner surfaces to be transformed into fully immersive and interactive displays.
> 
> *Observation Decks*
> Burj Jumeira will be comprised of multiple observation decks, giving visitors 360 degree panoramic views of Dubai. With its interactive experiences, it goes beyond the traditional concept of observation decks. The main viewing platform is accessible via lifts with modern digital screens that carry the visitor through a distinctive experience until they reach the desired platform. The platform will become a major destination to witness fireworks and other events which take place in Dubai throughout the year, as well as giving visitors an opportunity take part in extreme sports.
> *
> The Base of Burj Jumeira*
> The base of the tower is designed in the outline of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed’s fingerprint, and is planned to accommodate various social, cultural and artistic events and activities. It will also be home to numerous entertainment options, including water fountains, a terraced outdoor amphitheater, and is designed to host interactive lighting and fireworks displays. Surrounding the base of Burj Jumeira will be a fully integrated and vibrant retail component.
> 
> *Downtown Jumeira*
> Burj Jumeira will be the centerpiece of Downtown Jumeira, a pedestrian friendly mixed-use urban destination. Upon completion, it will be home to both residential and commercial towers and hotels, as well unique F&B concepts, and world-class restaurants. The area will be underpinned by a comprehensive infrastructure that embraces the latest sustainability solutions and smart technologies. Connectivity will be a central component of
> 
> Downtown Jumeira, with a covered pathway connecting the nearby Sharaf DG Metro Station to Burj Jumeira, and all the way through the entire development to Burj Al Arab Jumeirah. Lush neighborhood parks, large open spaces and shaded streets are key characteristics of the development.


Source: http://www.mediaoffice.ae/en/media-center/news/31/1/2019/jumairah-proj.aspx
































































@HHShkMohd launches Burj Jumeira, which is being developed by @dubaiholding. His Highness also inspects the project’s site, which rises to 550 meters and is strategically located opposite Sheikh Zayed Road in Al Sufouh.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture

The world's tallest observation wheel is nearing completion. Posted on Instagram today:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBtVxNA1g5Ty/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Heart of Europe* | The World

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794796

Official website: https://www.thoe.com/en/


Location


The Europe Islands in The World (an archipelago of artificial island off the Dubai coast)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kleindienst

Architect: multiple architects

Overview: The Heart of Europe is set to be a multi-resort island destination, with hotel, residential and entertainment facilities.

Notable facts: The resort will be home to the world’s first climate controlled streets (rainy streets and a snow plaza). The Heart of Europe will feature Dubai’s first 5* family hotel, one 6* star hotel, two 7* star hotels and ten 5* hotels. Furthermore, there will be bars, restaurants, diving centres, and more.

Status: under construction










Source: https://www.thenational.ae/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member A7R

Larger size:
https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4820/46213770084_fc19a156c4_o.jpg


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent pictures

Taken today from W Dubai - The Palm:


















Source: forum member ChaoticTranquility


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nakheel Mall* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309715

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/nakheel-mall


Location


The trunk of Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: RSP Architects

Height: 240 m hotel tower

Number of floors: 4F Mall + 52F Hotel tower

Floor size: 1.5 million m2 / 17 million sq ft

Status: under construction












Recent pictures

Taken today, February 1st:






















































Source: forum member ChaoticTranquility


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent picture

Taken on January 27, 2019:

DSC_0239 by Anders Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures

Taken on January 30, 2019:


















Source: forum member Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

Taken on January 25, 2019:



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2diSYbQ]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QDBNNF]
Source: forum member Ahmedn97


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

Posted on January 26, 2019:









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures

Posted on January 29, 2019:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Posted on January 27, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

Posted on January 27, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## investindxbcom

*New mage project in Dubai*

Dubai Holding announced a new Iconic tower at the heart of Downtown Jumeirah. 

More details here : 
https://investindxb.com/property/burj-jumeirah-tower-by-dubai-holding/

Watch the video here : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB_5vSkV5hk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Bluewaters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent picture

Far right of this picture. (The project directly left of it is the Address Jumeirah Resort.) Taken on January 27, 2019:

Dubai by Shane Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent picture

Taken on January 25, 2019:









Source: forum member ericdub


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: topped out










Source: http://emirates247.com


Recent picture

Taken on January 25, 2019:









Source: forum member ericdub


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Edition Downtown* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1864378

Official website: https://www.editionhotels.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Jarvis Corporation Limited

Architect: LW

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: under construction










Render can be viewed here: https://www.protenders.com/projects/jarvis-downtown-hotel


Recent picture

Going up fast. Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

The curvy shape is starting to become visible. Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Crown is finished. Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

Taken yesterday:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## KlausDiggy

GeneratorNL said:


> Recent picture
> 
> Taken yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: forum member DubaiDunk


wrong picture


----------



## GeneratorNL

KlausDiggy said:


> wrong picture


You're right. But which project is _that_ then? All these Emaar projects look the same. :lol:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bellevue Towers* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696731

Official website: http://dubaibellevuetowers.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: LACASA

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~28

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member A7R

Full Resolution


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Taken this month:


Dubai Marina: The Address Jumeira Resort and Spa under construction by Graham Hart, on Flickr


Dubai Marina: The distinctive clad emerges on The Address Jumeria Resort and Spa by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

Taken today:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk

Full Resolution


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture









Source: Instagram @nimz911


----------



## cilindr0

Spain Pavillion at Expo 2020:


----------



## KlausDiggy

GeneratorNL said:


> You're right. But which project is _that_ then? All these Emaar projects look the same. :lol:


It is BLVD CRESCENT, 47F + 25F Res


----------



## Tom_Green

What i sometimes wonder is how does Dubai gets the developer to build so many skyscrapers. Will they not approve smaller buildings? Does they say: If you build some 250m+ skyscrapers we will allow you a villa development in Dubailand? 

Building over 200m in Dubai does not make economically sense. You can always build 2x100m oder 4x100m and get much more floor space. And i doubt the land price is as high as in London, New York or Hong Kong. 

In Tokyo you can see the lack of interests building over 200m. And the land price is much higher.


----------



## gravesVpelli

The Address Residences Sky View (taken December 2018):

Dubai: Taking shape are the Address Residences - Sky View in the new Downtown by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

Opera Grand by Adrian Smith in Downtown (taken December 2018):


Dubai Downtown: Taking shape is the Opera Grand by SOM Architects (Adrian Smith) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

Sorry for not having posted any updates in this thread for such a long time. I was on holiday. But I'm back and I will soon start updating this thread.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Taken yesterday:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Wafi Hotel & Mall Expansion* | Umm Hurair

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870859

Official website: www.wafi.com/


Location


Wafi City, Umm Hurair

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MKM Commercial Holdings

Architect: Arkiteknik

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: hotel (Sofitel), serviced apartments and retail

Status: under construction









Source: http://meconstructionnews.com/


Recent pictures

Taken on February 19, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

At the 71st floor now. Taken on February 28, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on February 17, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bellevue Towers* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696731

Official website: http://dubaibellevuetowers.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: LACASA

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~28

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

No construction work going on, according to DubaiDunk. Taken on February 18, 2019:



























Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent pictures

Taken on February 19, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Crescent* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707314

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-crescent.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: BSBG

Height: ?

Number of floors: 47 + 25 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/547/boulevard-crescent-complex


Recent picture

Taken on February 18, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on February 22, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on February 22, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on February 23, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiara United Towers* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416813

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Zabeel Investments and United Holdings

Architect: ADP-I

Height: ?

Number of floors: 2 x 50 (two towers)

Use: commercial and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on February 22, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken on February 25, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

Taken on February 25, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Arena* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960437

Official website: n/a (yet)


Location


50th Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: multi-purpose arena (capacity: 20 000)

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

Taken on February 25, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.nikken.co.jp/en/projects/mixed_use/one_zaabeel.html?region=Overseas


Recent pictures

Taken on February 25, 2019:



























Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent pictures

Taken on February 25, 2019:




































Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/


Recent picture

Taken on February 25, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken on February 28, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on February 28, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on February 28, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maryland International 5 Star Hotel* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804801

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MaryLand International FZE

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on February 28, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*DT-1* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973236

Official website: https://ellingtongroup.com/en/property/downtown-dubai/dt-1/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ellington Group

Architect: Perkins+Will

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~21

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://ellingtongroup.com/


Recent picture

Taken on February 17, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on February 28, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Damac Towers by Paramount* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411757

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/damac-towers-by-paramount-hotels-resorts-dubai


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 4 x 279 m (4 towers)

Number of floors: 4 x 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

Taken on February 16, 2019:













































Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Court* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258426

Official website: https://www.tanmiyat.ae/projects.php?pid=1


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Tanmiyat

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 37

Use: commercial and residential

Status: under construction


Recent pictures

Taken on February 20, 2019:




































Source: forum member pentimo


----------



## GeneratorNL

*WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

Taken on March 3, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Bluewaters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent pictures

Taken on February 27, 2019:




































Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: topped out










Source: http://emirates247.com


Recent pictures

Taken on February 27, 2019:




































Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah* | A drone video

Great drone footage of The Palm and Marina:





Source: BlinkovFPV


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Palm 360* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146746835

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/residential-sales/palm-360


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: A49

Height: 2 x ~260 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 46 + 43

Use: hotel and residential

Status: approved











Recent picture

On the left top of the picture. Equipment is arriving on site:









Source: Weibo


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture









Source: https://www.weibo.com/6083919697/Hi70zkh3u


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

Posted on Instagram on February 27, 2019:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BuVj37-hVQc/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture

Second to last temporary support beam was coming down yesterday:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BugWX58n-Wo/









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Jumeira* | Burj Jumeira District

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2151158

Official website: n/a


Location


Central plot of the Burj Jumeira District

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: ?

Height: 550 m

Number of floors: ?

Use: observation and....?

Status: approved


Recent picture

Fencing around the district is ongoing. Taken on February 16, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures

Taken on February 25, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Taken on March 2, 2019:









Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction









Source: https://ae7.com/


Recent picture

Taken on March 3, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 3, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Arena* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960437

Official website: n/a (yet)


Location


50th Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: multi-purpose arena (capacity: 20 000)

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on March 3, 2019:














Source: https://www.instagram.com/90s__brownie/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 3, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^It looks like Brookfield Place is topped out :banana:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views II* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968669

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/downtown-views-II/


Location


Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 4, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/


Recent picture

Taken on March 4, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on March 3, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Five Jumeirah Village Dubai* | Jumeirah Village Circle

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746043

Official website: https://www.fiveglobalholdings.com/five-dubai-jumeirah-village/


Location


Bijada Boulevard South, Jumeirah Village Circle

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: Viceroy Dubai Jumeirah Village

Developer: Five Holdings

Architect: Atkins

Height: 314m

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Posted on Instagram on March 3, 2019:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/Buj1YLTgipZ/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent picture

Almost all temporary support beams have been removed. Taken on March 4, 2019:









Source: forum member Al0n


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Wafi Hotel & Mall Expansion* | Umm Hurair

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870859

Official website: www.wafi.com/


Location


Wafi City, Umm Hurair

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MKM Commercial Holdings

Architect: Arkiteknik

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: hotel (Sofitel), serviced apartments and retail

Status: under construction









Source: http://meconstructionnews.com/


Recent picture

Taken on March 4, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Taken on March 5, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken on March 5, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent pictures

Taken on March 5, 2019: 


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent pictures

Taken on March 5, 2019: 



























Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 5, 2019: 









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken on March 5, 2019: 


















Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/


Recent picture

Taken on March 5, 2019: 









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on March 5, 2019: 









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction









Source: https://ae7.com/


Recent picture

Taken on March 3, 2019: 









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken on March 5, 2019:


















Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 6, 2019. NK2 had some interesting information to share:



> Went inside the construction office of Opera Grand. Wanted to get official info about the final height from the horse's mouth but the horse remained tight lipped. However, I could get the following information.
> 
> 1. The final height of the tower will be less than 290 m (Gabriel had indicated 284m earlier.) Sad its falling short by 10-15 m to be a Supertall.
> 2. The last residential floor is floor 71. So probably it is already topped out.
> 3. The front low rise will be retail on the lower floor and rowhouse / townhouse at the top, see the 1st photo below.





























Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 6, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*DT-1* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973236

Official website: https://ellingtongroup.com/en/property/downtown-dubai/dt-1/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ellington Group

Architect: Perkins+Will

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~21

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://ellingtongroup.com/


Recent picture

Taken on March 6, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Google Earth was updated with images from January 9, 2019. Dubai Harbour has taken its shape:









Source: Google Earth; screenshot made by forum member Lion007


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Gate Avenue* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=106445

Official website: http://gateavenue.difc.ae/


Location


Central spine of Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DIFC

Architect: RMJM

Description: More than 150 boutiques and retail outlets in a central location in Dubai International Financial Centre.

Use: retail

Status: under construction










Source: https://www.thenational.ae/business...t-difc-s-new-gate-avenue-development-1.138086


Recent pictures

Taken on February 16, 2019 by forum member Alteneiji:

































































Taken on March 8, 2019 by forum member gevorika78:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 7, 2019:









Source: https://propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent videos

Slightly older content:






More recent footage:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on March 22, 2019:









Source: dubai by vivimerons, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 22, 2019:


Source: dubai by vivimerons, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Uptown Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676768

Official website: http://www.uptowndubai.ae/


Location


First Al Khail Street (Southern end of Jumeirah Lakes Towers)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DMCC

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Height and number of floors: 660m+, 115F, 360m+, 78F (one megatall, one supertall; additionally there will be about five smaller towers)

Use: Mixed use

The megatall will be the world's tallest commercial tower (i.e. a tower that only contains offices)

Status: the supertall tower is in preparation, while the rest of the project (including the megatall tower) is approved


http://www.esdglobal.com/gallery/project/1040-burj-2020-district


Recent picture

They are still working on the site office and no visible progress on the tower itself. Taken on March 27, 2019:









Source: the Instagram story of https://www.instagram.com/z.anjm/?hl=en


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent picture

Huge pictures, sorry for that:




































Source: https://www.linkedin.com/in/philhandforth/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent picture

Posted this week on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BvcxlgUJa7_/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*SLS Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments

Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

This one is either topped out or getting close to topping out. Taken on March 28, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


Recent picture

Taken on March 28, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 28, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Batha Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866806

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: H.H. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Bin Sultan Al Qassimi

Architect: Khatib & Alami

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 49

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on March 28, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on March 28, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cloudpoppers* | Sheikh Zayed Road and DIFC

Here's something different for a change: a picture that does not show any specific project. Forum member A7R took this pic this morning. These cloudpoppers sure look impressive: 









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/


Recent picture

A photo from the 27th of February, but worth sharing anyway:


Source: Dubai 2019 by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

To the right of Burj Khalifa. Taken on March 28, 2019:


Source: Dubai by Luis Faria, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

To the right of the opera house. Taken on March 28, 2019:


Source: Dubai by Luis Faria, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Between Sky View and HSBC. Taken on March 28, 2019:


Source: Dubai by Luis Faria, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Harbour Point* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=19910949

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/address-harbour-point/


Location


Creek Harbour Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Yazdani Studio


Height: ?

Number of floors: 67 + 57 (two towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: ground works











Recent picture

This photo was posted this week on Instagram. Looks like this tower is about to rise soon:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BvgpxZNFCRp/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Arena* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960437

Official website: n/a (yet)


Location


50th Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: multi-purpose arena (capacity: 20 000)

Status: topped out











Recent picture

This video was posted on YouTube on March 25, 2019:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken on March 30, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Taken on March 30, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Cladding started. Taken a couple of days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on April 5, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on April 5, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent picture

Taken on April 5, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on April 6, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill and Hopkins

First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent news

Some new pavillion designs have been released.

Italy:



> *Technical partner RFP issued for Expo 2020 Dubai's Italy Pavilion*
> 
> Invitalia, on behalf of the Commissioner General’s Office for Italy at Expo 2020 Dubai, has issued the RFP for firms that “represent Italian know-how and leading, sustainable technological innovation”.


Source: https://www.constructionweekonline....rfp-for-italy-pavilion-technical-partner-open


Azerbaijan:



> *Work begins on Expo 2020 Dubai's 'transparent' Azerbaijan Pavilion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azerbaijan has revealed the design of its nature-inspired 'transparent' pavilion for Expo 2020 Dubai after receiveing its plot and breaking ground on the project.
> 
> The pavilion has been designed on the theme of ‘Seeds for the Future’ to convey the importance of future-planning with a focus on youth.
> 
> Expo 2020 Dubai's Azerbaijan Pavilion will be spread across an area of 2,100m2 at the site, with its design supported by Heydar Aliyev Center.


Source: https://www.constructionweekonline....o-2020-dubais-transparent-azerbaijan-pavilion


China:



> *Expo 2020 Dubai's China Pavilion features lantern-inspired design*
> 
> The theme of the China Pavilion is 'Constructing the Community of Human Destiny – Innovation and Opportunity', and the structure will showcase the Asian superpower’s achievements in the field of information, science and technology, education, and communications.
> 
> China Pavilion’s appearance will reportedly highlight ancient China’s four great inventions – papermaking, compass, gunpowder, and movable-type printing.


Source: https://www.constructionweekonline....ed-china-pavilion-at-expo-2020-dubai-revealed


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Coca-Cola Arena* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960437

Official website: https://www.coca-cola-arena.com/


Location


50th Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Dubai Arena

Developer: Meraas

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: multi-purpose arena (capacity: 20 000)

Status: completed











Recent news

This building is now known as the Coca-Cola Arena:



> *Dubai Arena officially named Coca-Cola Arena*
> 
> Meraas has signed a 10-year agreement with The Coca-Cola Company for the exclusive naming rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai-based Meraas has signed a 10-year agreement with The Coca-Cola Company for the exclusive naming rights for Dubai's first and biggest indoor, multipurpose arena. Upon completion, the 17,000-capacity arena will be known as the Coca-Cola Arena.
> 
> Located at Meraas' popular urban retail and residential destination City Walk in Dubai, the hugely-anticipated arena will open to the public in June this year.
> 
> Owned by Meraas, the Coca-Cola Arena will have the ability to host large scale live events 365 days a year. While adding another dimension to Meraas' diverse portfolio of projects, the arena will also bolster Dubai's status as a year-round global tourist destination and foster the development of Dubai as an all-inclusive modern metropolis for its residents.


Source: https://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/dubai-arena-officially-named-coca-cola-arena


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Heart of Europe* | The World

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794796

Official website: https://www.thoe.com/en/


Location


The Europe Islands in The World (an archipelago of artificial island off the Dubai coast)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kleindienst

Architect: multiple architects

Overview: The Heart of Europe is set to be a multi-resort island destination, with hotel, residential and entertainment facilities.

Notable facts: The resort will be home to the world’s first climate controlled streets (rainy streets and a snow plaza). The Heart of Europe will feature Dubai’s first 5* family hotel, one 6* star hotel, two 7* star hotels and ten 5* hotels. Furthermore, there will be bars, restaurants, diving centres, and more.

Status: under construction










Source: https://www.thenational.ae/


Recent news



> *Dubai's World Islands sees sales rise as the rich snap up 'offshore second homes'*
> 
> *Heart of Europe has sold 122 properties this year - 80 floating seahorse villas and 42 on-island homes, its developer says*
> 
> Dubai's World Islands has seen a spike in sales this year as the rich look to snap up second homes in an offshore development.
> 
> The Heart of Europe development sold 122 properties in the first three months of this year, the developer Kleindienst Group said on Monday.
> 
> The company said it made sales of Dh345m in the first quarter of 2019 – a 69 per cent increase from the same period in 2018.
> 
> Renewed interest in the sprawling World Islands project follows a long period of stalled progress during the economic downturn.
> 
> The majority of the properties have been sold to buyers from the UAE and wider GCC area.
> 
> “The model for world-class second homes in Dubai is working,” said Josef Kleindienst, founder and chairman of the Kleindienst Group.
> 
> "The record sales this quarter have reinforced the concept with many investors who now understand the definition of second homes either as a holiday retreat or as a good financial investment with guaranteed returns.
> 
> “Whether you welcome friends and family to spend time on a Floating Seahorse Villa or your suite in one of the 13 hotels, the trend is moving towards second homes and income-generating assets.”
> 
> More than 80 floating seahorse villas have now been sold, valued at Dh15m each, as part of the project along with islands named after Sweden, Germany and St Petersburg. All properties which make up Phase One of the project are expected to be handed over later this year.
> 
> Once all phases of the Heart of Europe, a six-island cluster in the middle of Dubai's The World islands, have been completed it will be home to 4,000 units.
> 
> The cheapest property at the Heart of Europe is a Dh1.5m unit at the Cote d’Azur Hotel.
> 
> There are more than 2,000 workers, many of whom live on site, working on the project that had dubbed an attempt to bring the Maldives to Dubai.
> 
> Kleindienst claimed a number of celebrities have purchased properties but they remained tight-lipped about their identities.
> 
> According to Mr Kleindienst, there is a growing market for second homes in Dubai which made the Heart of Europe an attractive proposition to would-be investors.
> 
> He said that the concept of a second home referred directly to a property located outside a major city that required an owner to drive or sail to get there for a weekend or staycation.
> 
> It was quite often the case these homes were used as a second source of income through rental to holiday makers, added Mr Kleindienst.
> 
> Kleindienst claimed that, according to its own research, there is an estimated demand for between 50,000-60,000 second homes in Dubai. This market is said to be worth around Dh50 billion, said Mr Kleindienst.


Source: https://www.thenational.ae/uae/dubai-s-world-islands-sees-sales-rise-as-the-rich-snap-up-offshore-second-homes-1.846596


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Taken a couple of days ago:






















































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Photos taken a couple of days ago:













































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent picture

A few days ago:













































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

From a couple of days ago:









Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent pictures

Taken a couple of days ago:



























Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken a few days ago:









Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:

















































































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken a couple of days ago:


















Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/


Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:




































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: ? (probably around 260 m, I don't know)

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:


















Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: topped out










Source: http://emirates247.com


Recent picture

Taken a few days ago:









Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Bluewaters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:


















Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:


















Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:












































































































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:




















































































































































































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Pointe* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478111

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/the-pointe


Location


Frond I and Frond H, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: Dar Al Handasah

Use: retail, dining, entertainment

Notable fact: The Pointe will feature a 1.5 km promenade with 150 restaurants and retail outlets for seafront dining and shopping

Status: under construction









Source: http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2014/10/the-pointe-photos-palm-jumeirah-dubai.html


Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:











































































































































































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nakheel Mall* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309715

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/nakheel-mall


Location


The trunk of Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: RSP Architects

Height: 240 m hotel tower

Number of floors: 4F Mall + 52F Hotel tower

Floor size: 1.5 million m2 / 17 million sq ft

Status: under construction












Recent picture

Taken a few days ago:









Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:


































































































































































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Palm 360* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146746835

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/residential-sales/palm-360


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: A49

Height: 2 x ~260 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 46 + 43

Use: hotel and residential

Status: approved











Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:































































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*La Mer* | Jumeirah 1

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1756293

Official website: http://www.lamerdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, Jumeirah 1

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

900 000 m2 / 9.5 million square feet of existing and reclaimed land featuring commercial, leisure, residential and hospitality components.

Status: under construction (partially completed)











Recent picture

Taken a few days ago:



































































































Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Gate Avenue* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=106445

Official website: http://gateavenue.difc.ae/


Location


Central spine of Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DIFC

Architect: RMJM

Description: More than 150 boutiques and retail outlets in a central location in Dubai International Financial Centre.

Use: retail

Status: under construction (partially completed)










Source: https://www.thenational.ae/business...t-difc-s-new-gate-avenue-development-1.138086


Recent pictures

Taken a few days ago:



























Source: forum member brainsound


----------



## GeneratorNL

I hope nobody's computer crashed after these huge recent updates. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## brainsound

^^ Thank you for reposting the updates here! 

Sadly it´s not possible to transfer the atmosphere, the flair of Dubai through pictures. Dubai is so amazing, every place is uniqe...  


Fun-Fact: The Remote-Connection of my computer at the office crashed a view seconds after reading this! :bash: :hahaha:


----------



## GeneratorNL

brainsound said:


> ^^ Thank you for reposting the updates here!


You're welcome. We all should thank you for having taken all those pictures. 



> Sadly it´s not possible to transfer the atmosphere, the flair of Dubai through pictures. Dubai is so amazing, every place is uniqe...


I know. It's a bit frustrating, right?



> Fun-Fact: The Remote-Connection of my computer at the office crashed a view seconds after reading this! :bash: :hahaha:


I knew that would happen to at least one person. :lol:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: topped out










Source: http://emirates247.com


Recent picture

Posted today on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BwJUUhSpB54/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691644

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/vida-residence-downtown.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia:t- click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Norr

Height: ?

Number of floors: 60

Use: serviced hotel apartments

Status: topped out









Source: https://lookup.ae/


Recent picture

Posted on Flickr on April 5, 2019:


Source: Downtown Crescent by Sebastian Tontsch, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent pictures

Posted today in the Dubai sub-forum:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Posted today in the Dubai sub-forum:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

Posted today in the Dubai sub-forum:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ras Al Khor Wildlife Sanctuary* | Ras Al Khor

I couldn't resist posting this picture here. It is not about a construction project (although Creek Harbour Island can be seen in the background) but it shows the Ras Al Khor nature reserve. I thought it would be interesting enought to share in this thread, as it shows a totally different side of Dubai that we usually get to see:


Source: Flamingos at Ras Al Khor by Nicolas V., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

GeneratorNL said:


> I hope nobody's computer crashed after these huge recent updates. :lol: :cheers:


of course not!!


thanks for all those updates!!


but it would be easier if you could resize the pictures with the new tool of the forum to a size of 1000 for example 

I'm tlanking about that:



[/RESIZE ]


----------



## Danjool

Thank you for so many quality posts, its always a fun surprise to check the feed. Great work! GeneratorNL :cheers2:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill and Hopkins

First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent news

Emirates Airlines will have its own pavillion at Expo 2020:



> Emirates Unveils its Pavilion for Expo 2020 Dubai Focusing on Future of Commercial Aviation
> 
> Dubai, UAE, 28 April 2019: Emirates, Premier Partner and the Official Airline of Expo 2020 Dubai, today unveiled the design and visitor experience concepts of its ultramodern pavilion for the 6 month mega-event. The Emirates Pavilion’s design and visitor experience will utilise interactive technologies and design-thinking focusing on the future of commercial aviation. Emirates has already broken ground on the pavilion and construction began in March 2019.
> 
> His Highness Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline & Group said: “We are incredibly proud to unveil the first details of the Emirates Pavilion today, which celebrates the themes of Expo 2020 Dubai. The aim for our pavilion is very much in line with that of Expo 2020 Dubai, to stimulate connections, create experiences and foster creativity and innovation, inspiring a commitment for a better future. The forward-thinking experiences will highlight the best that is yet to come in aviation, and will be a platform to showcase how important mobility is for the world today and in the future.
> 
> “Emirates and the wider transportation ecosystem here in the UAE will play a key role in providing connectivity for a successful Expo 2020, and the economic impact of the transport, hospitality and tourism sector will contribute AED 16.4 billion to the UAE economy, underscoring the vital role these industries play in generating economic value by bringing people together and breaking down barriers.”
> 
> Her Excellency Reem Al Hashimy, UAE Minister of State for International Cooperation and Director General of Bureau Expo Dubai 2020 said: “We are excited to be bringing the whole world together to experience this incredible mega event. For almost 170 years, World Expos have united people in a spirit of inspiration and excitement for the future, and have amazed them with innovation, culture, art, food and fun.
> 
> “Air travel has transformed the ability of people to experience everything that the world has to offer. Expo 2020, and Emirates as our Official Airline Partner, will be bringing all of that together in one place, Dubai, in 2020. And the Emirates Pavilion will tell the incredible story of the role that air travel will continue to play in transforming mobility and shaping our futures.”
> 
> Taking place from 20 October 2020 to 10 April 2021, Expo 2020 Dubai is a must-attend event for visitors with an array of unique experiences at 190 country pavilions, and a packed entertainment programme with daily live events, parades, music and cultural festivals, inspiring talks and workshops and more. Food lovers and gourmands looking for innovative dining concepts will be able to sample cuisines from every corner of the globe, with over 200 dining experiences from casual food truck concepts to fine dining, and 34 ‘never seen’ before food concepts in Dubai.
> 
> The Emirates Pavilion
> 
> Guided by the three themes of Expo 2020 Dubai: mobility, opportunity and sustainability, the Emirates Pavilion was designed to reflect the dynamic lines of aircraft wings ready to take flight. The 26 slanted architectural fins that cover the entirety of the pavilion will hold over 800 metres of LED lights to create multi-sensory effects and movement across the structure, showcased by lightshows during every night of Expo. The latest fabrication technologies, building techniques and sustainable design elements will be used such as integrated solar arrays, sustainable off-site construction, responsive solar shading and a verdant landscape on both the inside and outside of the Emirates Pavilion.
> 
> The 3,300sqm three-storey multi-function structure will be located in close proximity to the UAE Pavilion and within walking distance of the Al Wasl Pavilion, the epicentre of the Expo 2020 Dubai site. The Emirates Pavilion will have the capacity to welcome more than 56,000 visitors per month during Expo 2020 Dubai.
> 
> Visitor Experience
> 
> The Emirates Pavilion will offer a glimpse into the changing world of commercial aviation and will help drive the discussion around the power of mobility and its advancements both in the air and on the ground, which ultimately enables the physical connectivity for people and products to move across the globe in a modern, efficient and environmentally sustainable way.
> 
> The interior of the Emirates Pavilion includes an enclosed floor plan which allows natural daylight to enter the space, reducing energy consumption. Experiential content will take centre stage, encouraging interaction throughout the visit. The second floor of the Emirates Pavilion will house an auditorium for speaker sessions and industry events, and the third storey houses a dedicated skygarden for visitors to enjoy the natural surroundings and green, open spaces.
> 
> The Emirates Pavilion will help tell the story of what commercial aviation might look like in the future – through topics that include the science of flight, advancements in engine technologies, new aerospace materials that increase performance and reduce fuel consumption, innovative fuselage interiors focused on elevating passenger comfort and well-being, and the future of the passenger experience at airports.
> 
> Using the basic principles of aerodynamics and the four forces of flight (lift, drag, weight, thrust), visitors will be able to understand the science behind flight, and learn about the basic principles of aviation. With aerospace design constantly trying to find ways to push flight to the limits, visitors will also explore how fast different technological developments will hit the runways.
> 
> Will the future of engines be electric? This is one of the questions that will be addressed as visitors learn about the advances being made in engine propulsion and thrust for next generation aircraft as well as cutting-edge propulsion systems that increase thrust and while burning less to reduce emissions.
> 
> The future lab will explore innovative metallic and composite materials that are being developed, improved and adopted to offer better flying performance. Whether it’s lighter weight with greater strength and less corrosion to ultimately improve fuel economy, these materials could become the building blocks for the aircraft of tomorrow.
> 
> The fuselage of tomorrow will help visitors dive into the phenomenal transformation happening in the world of cabin interiors. Whether its advancements in technology, materials or spacial design, the future of aircraft cabin design will take comfort and passenger well-being to another level, and redefine how we experience flying. Visitors will be able to explore dynamic seating layouts and ergonomics, immersive onboard experiences and intelligent interfaces, windowless fuselages, as well as the technology behind ‘smarter seats’.
> 
> Before passengers even board, future technologies at airports are transforming our travel experience on the ground. Emirates Pavilion visitors will be able to explore a biometric end-to-end passenger processing system, which not only uses iris recognition, but also examines the emergence of wearable technologies, as well as multiple biometrics and human recognition systems such as brain scanning and voice biometrics.
> 
> Finally, visitors will be challenged to create and configure their ideal aircraft of the future, combining selected technologies and personal preferences for choices of wing, fuselage, engine, and other elements to help them define their own experience.
> 
> It is estimated that 70% of visitors to the Expo 2020 Dubai will travel to the event from other countries over the 6-month event, and Emirates’ network of 158 destinations in 86 countries will help facilitate that mobility and support the Expo in attracting 25 million visits through its marketing channels. Of the 192 countries that have confirmed their participation in Expo 2020, Emirates will help facilitate and offer connectivity with direct flights to 67 of participating countries, and the airline continues to evaluate opportunities for new flight services to unserved or under-served markets to stimulate traffic and grow passenger links to Dubai.
> 
> The airline is also investing in cutting-edge biometric technology to facilitate seamless travel for passengers on the ground in Dubai, and more will be done in the years to come for a more connected and automated experience.


Source: https://www.emirates.com/media-cent...ink&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_content=&refurl=


Video and pictures (large renders, click to enlarge):





















And in other news: the design for Thailand's pavillion has been released:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Grand at Dubai Creek Harbour* | Dubai Creek Island

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2066591

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/dubai-creek-harbour/the-grand 


Location


Dubai Creek Island at Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 62

Status: ground works









Source: https://www.luxuryproperty.com/property/off_plan/the-grand-at-dubai-creek-harbour-1275


Recent pictures

From Emaar's official updates:


















Source: Emaar


----------



## GeneratorNL

*SLS Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments

Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent videos

Drone footage of the building:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: 226m

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent picture

Posted two days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw7jyaolfSs/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent video

Although I disapprove of their actions, these crazy Russian guys _do _give us a totally unique view on Ain Dubai, the tallest observation wheel in the world:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Grande* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2085545 

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/grande 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 74

Use: residential

Status: ground works











Recent picture

Posted yesterday on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BxCYxMxlVF4/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

Taken on May 4, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on May 4, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on May 4, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Skyscraper* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328512

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Attar

Architect: ?

Height: 330 m

Number of floors: 66

Use: commercial

Status: on hold











Recent picture

Taken on April 14, 2019. In the foreground:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BwOqWJIgu9A/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AVANI Hotel Suites & Branded Residences* | Dubai Media City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146548029#post146548029

Official website: https://www.minorhotels.com/en/avani


Location


King Salman Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud Street, Media City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fahim

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 48

Use: commercial and residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Rising now on Sufouh Road. (Or King Salman Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud Street as it is now called. :nuts Taken on May 5, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sky Bay Hotel* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1952711

Official website: https://www.thefirstgroup.com/en/investor/skybay/index.html


Location


Al Aamal Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: The First Group

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 18

Use: hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture

May 8, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


Recent picture

May 8, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sol Bay Tower* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398894&page=4

Official website: http://www.solproperties.ae/property/sol-bay/


Location


Al Khaleej Al Tejari 2 Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Sol Properties

Architect: Naga

Height: ?

Number of floors: 23

Use: commercial and retail

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.naga.ae/14-30-fortune-bay-tower.html#sthash.5xobSLqx.dpuf


Recent picture

May 8, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Polaris* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413717


Location


Al Aamal Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ahmad Abul Rahim Al Attar

Architect: ?

Height: 150 m

Number of floors: 34

Use: commercial and residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.bncnetwork.net/project/The_Polaris_Tower_Business_Bay/MjI2MzM=/


Recent picture

May 8, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Skyscraper* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328512

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Attar

Architect: ?

Height: 330 m

Number of floors: 66

Use: commercial

Status: on hold











Recent picture

May 8, 2019. Looks like a new crane might be coming to site:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*SLS Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments

Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent pictures

May 8, 2019:



























Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures

May 7, 2019:




































Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

May 7, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures

May 8, 2019:































































Source: Emaar


----------



## GeneratorNL

It sure would be good for the city if they put that part of Sheikh Zayed Road in a tunnel. It would be one of the most awesome parks in the world!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill and Hopkins

First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


Recent pictures

Official set of recent pictures provided by the Government of Dubai:


----------



## JorgenHans

WOOOOOW

Whole Sheikh Zayed Road as green park and the cars driving unter the park through a tunnel.

With all these projects Dubai will be one of the BEST cities of the World. 

:cheers:

:banana:


----------



## Rob197588

Not really ....Too hot,too isolated,not very liberal of free either....
Yet fascinating


----------



## Rob197588

Way too hot and non free


----------



## Rob197588

Yet impressive and fascinating


----------



## Atmosphere

The park project might be a bit too ambitious, but I would love to see Dubai go more crazy in this direction than just building as tall as possible. There is land and money to truly experiment with new urban schemes.


----------



## prinzdan92

The park alongside Sheikh Zayed Road is just a proposal from an architecture studio. It is nothing planned by the city council or the government of Dubai. Just mere dreaming. There is already a project to actually build a park all along between DIFC and Dubai world trade centre under the metro line 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_eb-KggVqA


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

May 24, 2019:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures

May 24, 2019:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: 226m

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent picture

May 24, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

May 29, 2019:









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Adventz Tower* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895874

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Adventz

Architect: LW Design Group

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 71 

Use: residential

Status: ground works









Source: Propsearch.ae


Recent picture

May 29, 2019:









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

May 30, 2019:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/ByDr_26nD-7/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

June 6, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent pictures

June 6, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*DT-1* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973236

Official website: https://ellingtongroup.com/en/property/downtown-dubai/dt-1/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ellington Group

Architect: Perkins+Will

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~21

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://ellingtongroup.com/


Recent picture

June 6, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

June 6, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

June 7, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

June 7, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

June 15, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Mall* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000003

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-dubai-mall/


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 56 + 39 (two towers)

Use: serviced hotel apartments

This project is not to be confused with the other Vida Residences in Downtown Dubai

Status: ground works







Recent picture

This project is now in the waiting stage between foundation completion and the main contractor starting its work:


Dubai UAE by Velurajah Selliah, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Royale* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2131796

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 58+

Use: residential

Status: preperation









Source: https://salescentre.ae/



Recent picture

June 13, 2019:


Dubai UAE by Velurajah Selliah, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

June 5, 2019:









Dubai by HAMA-ANNEX, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*RP Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815947

Official website: http://www.rpheights.com/


Location


Between Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard and Al Asayel Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RP Global Developers

Architect: Arif + Bintoak

Height: 204 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*SLS Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments

Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

June 15, 2019:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent pictures

June 15, 2019:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

June 16, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

June 17, 2019:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent picture

From 5 days ago:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/ByuNy4ZlmdF/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

June 19, 2019:









Source: forum member robert_dk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maryland International 5 Star Hotel* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804801

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MaryLand International FZE

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: ?

Number of floors: 25

Use: hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture

June 19, 2019:









Source: forum member robert_dk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Uptown Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676768

Official website: http://www.uptowndubai.ae/


Location


First Al Khail Street (Southern end of Jumeirah Lakes Towers)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DMCC

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Height and number of floors: 660m+, 115F, 360m+, 78F (one megatall, one supertall; additionally there will be about five smaller towers)

Use: Mixed use

Notable fact: The megatall will be the world's tallest commercial tower (i.e. a tower that only contains offices)

Status: the supertall tower is in preparation, while the rest of the project (including the megatall tower) is approved


Source: http://www.esdglobal.com/gallery/project/1040-burj-2020-district


Recent picture

From last week:







































































Source: forum member Tony_90


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Metro* | Dubai-wide rapid transit system

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97253

Official website: https://www.rta.ae/


Location


Currently two lines across Dubai; expansion in progress


Project facts


Developer: Municipality of Dubai

Length: currently 76.6 km

Number of stations: currently 49 (29 on red line, 20 on green line)

Status: Red and Green Lines completed; with a Red Line extension currently under construction, and several other new lines in planning stage

The red line is currently being extended with seven new stations according to the following map:









Source: https://www.thenational.ae/uae/tran...n-new-stations-for-expo-2020-graphic-1.639103


Recent pictures of the Red Line extension

From last week. Nakheel Harbour & Tower Station, where the Expo 2020 line branches off:
































Source: forum member Tony_90


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Wafi Hotel & Mall Expansion* | Umm Hurair

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870859

Official website: www.wafi.com/


Location


Wafi City, Umm Hurair

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MKM Commercial Holdings

Architect: Arkiteknik

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: hotel (Sofitel), serviced apartments and retail

Status: topped out









Source: http://meconstructionnews.com/


Recent picture

This is already a somewhat older picture (from April 2nd), but we don't get to see many pictures of this building. And furthermore, it's now externally complete! :cheers:


Sofitel Dubai Wafi Exterior by Sofitel Wafi, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

June 15, 2019:


Dubai- Palms Cruise 42 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr


Dubai- Palms Cruise 16 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*MGM Hotel and Residences & Bellagio Hotel* | Umm Sequim 2

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452522

Official website: n/a


Location


A man-made peninsula off the coast of Umm Sequim 2

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: BSBG

Use: hotel, residential, entertainment, retail

Notable facts: The project involves the construction of beachfront development spread over 3.5 million square meters for touristic and leisure services. It will include an MGM-branded hotel (Mirage) and a Bellagio-branded hotel containing 1,000 hotel rooms and apartments, 10 villas with a build up area of 105,218 square meters as well as luxurious restaurants and cafés and a theatre.

Status: preparation











Recent pictures

June 14, 2019:


Dubai- Jumeirah Beach 3 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr


Dubai- Jumeirah Beach 1 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

From Instagram, one day ago:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BzGrem8lmHQ/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Adventz Tower* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895874

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Adventz

Architect: LW Design Group

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 71 

Use: residential

Status: ground works









Source: Propsearch.ae


Recent renders

New renders were released for this project:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*MGM Hotel and Residences & Bellagio Hotel* | Umm Sequim 2

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452522

Official website: n/a


Location


A man-made peninsula off the coast of Umm Sequim 2

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: BSBG

Use: hotel, residential, entertainment, retail

Notable facts: The project involves the construction of beachfront development spread over 3.5 million square meters for touristic and leisure services. It will include an MGM-branded hotel (Mirage) and a Bellagio-branded hotel containing 1,000 hotel rooms and apartments, 10 villas with a build up area of 105,218 square meters as well as luxurious restaurants and cafés and a theatre.

Status: preparation











Recent renders

The final masterplan and new renders were released.

Final masterplan:










New perpective:










MGM Grand, Bellagio and The Aria hotels confirmed to be part of the resort (1400 rooms):



> Dubai-based construction firm Brewer Smith Brewer Group (BSBG) revealed that marine and enabling works has commenced on Wasl Hospitality and Leisure’s The Island project in Dubai, which will feature Las Vegas hotel brands such as MGM, Bellagio and Aria.
> 
> In a statement on its website, BSBG said it was delivering lead consultancy, executive architecture, structural engineering and construction supervision services for The Island, which was designed by Dutch architects UNStudio.
> 
> Located on a 10.5ha island off the coast of Umm Suqeim in Dubai, The Island will feature 1,400 hotel rooms, suites and apartments, in addition to retail, food and beverage, and anchored entertainment options, BSBG said.
> 
> According to Construction Week, the project was announced by Wasl in March 2017, when its early concept was presented to HH Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE, and Ruler of Dubai.
> 
> Commenting on the project in the statement, BSBG partner, Kevin Harper, said, “The Island is highly complex, and hugely challenging from a design coordination perspective.
> 
> “However, our teams working on the project are technically excellent and incredibly driven to produce the level of work a development of this stature calls for.
> 
> “We are honoured to be working alongside Wasl, Mirage, and MGM, as well as a select group of sub-consultants and specialists, on delivering this iconic project for Dubai.”


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

June 28, 2019:









Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

June 22, 2019:


Downtown Dubai by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

Posted 4 days ago on Instagram:


Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BzQsMK5liUX/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## GeneratorNL

*City Tower 1* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2163390 

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, on the location of the current City Tower 1

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: ?

Architect: ?

Height: 300 m+

Number of floors: 83

Use: mixed-use

Status: demolition









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/city-tower-1


Recent picture

Virtually zero progress at the demolition work. From footage taken in June this year:









Screenshot from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j7rxPTsFxI at 9:30


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

All the way in the back, with a sunset backdrop. Posted 3 days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BzThoMJB5BK/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

Posted 2 days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BzV4vwvBJMI/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/


Recent picture

June 23, 2019:


Dubai Marina by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture

June 21, 2019:


Bluewaters Island by Dan Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Bluewaters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent picture

June 21, 2019:


Source: Bluewaters Island by Dan Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nakheel Mall* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309715

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/nakheel-mall


Location


The trunk of Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: RSP Architects

Height: 240 m hotel tower

Number of floors: 4F Mall + 52F Hotel tower

Floor size: 1.5 million m2 / 17 million sq ft

Status: under construction












Recent pictures

Posted 6 days ago on Instagram:

View from the top













































Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BzLqlnkJUc9/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

June 24, 2019:


The Waterpark by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Villanova* | Dubailand

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151663918

Official website: https://www.dp.ae/our-portfolio/homes-to-buy/41/villanova/


Location


Emirates Road, Dubailand

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: ?

General description: Villanova will be an entire neighborhood consisting of hundreds of villas, cluster homes and apartments, as well as recreational facilities, mosques and retail.

Use: primarily residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

From last week:































































Source: forum member NK2


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

July 12, 2019:


















Source: https://www.weibo.com/1770204517/HD...&mod=weibotime&type=comment#_rnd1563015345750


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

Taken on July 11, 2019:


Source: Dubai fountain night photography by sattish3030 sato, on Flickr

Taken on July 14, 2019:


















Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

July 14, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

July 14, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

July 14, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

July 14, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

July 14, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken on July 16, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*City Tower 1* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2163390 

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, on the location of the current City Tower 1

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: ?

Architect: ?

Height: 300 m+

Number of floors: 83

Use: mixed-use

Status: demolition









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/city-tower-1


Recent picture

The current building is coming down. Glass panels are starting to come off and the metallic structure at the bottom of the building is being taken down. Taken on July 16, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken on July 16, 2019:



























Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: n/a


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

Taken on July 16, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on July 16, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.nikken.co.jp/


Recent picture

This one is not going up very fast. 4 floors in 4 months... Taken on July 16, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Vista* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613621

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/burj-vista.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: 255 + 98 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 69 + 22

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Window cleaners on Burj Vista. Posted 1 day ago on Instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB0AZHnJJGIy/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nakheel Mall* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309715

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/nakheel-mall


Location


The trunk of Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: RSP Architects

Height: 240 m hotel tower

Number of floors: 4F Mall + 52F Hotel tower

Floor size: 1.5 million m2 / 17 million sq ft

Status: under construction












Recent video

Forum member A_Almarzooqi went to the top of the tower and got more info of the project. He stated that the tower gives the best view of the palm. The video is available with English subtitles:


__
http://instagr.am/p/tv%2FB0DMsm1neHs/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent picture

July 18, 2019:











Source: forum member advlive


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Harbour Point* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=19910949

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/address-harbour-point/


Location


Creek Harbour Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Yazdani Studio


Height: ?

Number of floors: 67 + 57 (two towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

July 11, 2019:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bzxah_chPHq/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Grand at Dubai Creek Harbour* | Dubai Creek Island

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2066591

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/dubai-creek-harbour/the-grand 


Location


Dubai Creek Island at Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 62

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.luxuryproperty.com/property/off_plan/the-grand-at-dubai-creek-harbour-1275


Recent video

About 5 seconds into this video you can see the construction site:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB0Aq4D-nhgc/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

July 19, 2019:




































Source: forum member Alteneiji


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Anwa Tower* | Dubai Maritime City

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117400176

Official website: http://www.omniyat.com/project/anwa/


Location


Dubai Maritime City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Omniyat

Architect: NAGA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 48

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

August 23, 2019. In the distance, on the left:











Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Posted yesterday on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1eVAxTHR83/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

August 25, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/805/downtown-views


Recent picture

August 25, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views II* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968669

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/downtown-views-II/


Location


Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

August 25, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

August 25, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

August 25, 2019:


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*A-Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

August 25, 2019. 5 more floors before setbacks start:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

August 25, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Five Jumeirah Village Dubai* | Jumeirah Village Circle

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746043

Official website: https://www.fiveglobalholdings.com/five-dubai-jumeirah-village/


Location


Bijada Boulevard South, Jumeirah Village Circle

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: Viceroy Dubai Jumeirah Village

Developer: Five Holdings

Architect: Atkins

Height: 314m

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

Posted 5 days ago on Instagram:


















Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1qB7LcJ0zk/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent picture

Posted 3 days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1wD4gmpw7U/


----------



## el palmesano

GeneratorNL said:


> *Five Jumeirah Village Dubai* | Jumeirah Village Circle


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

Hi eveybody! I was away on holiday for 2 weeks, which explains the lack of updates in this thread. I will start updating soon!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Source: https://ae7.com/


Recent picture

September 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

September 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures

September 11, 2019:


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Fountain Views 1, 2, 3* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286213

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...bai/the-address-residence-fountain-views.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Dewan

Height: 329m + 2 x 288m

Number of floors: 76 + 2 x 70

Use: residential, hotel and retail

Status: topped out











Recent picture

September 11, 2019: 









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

September 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures

September 11, 2019:


















Source: forum member Philip Marlowe









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

September 17, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*BLVD Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749539

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Chapman + BDSP

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50F + 40F~ (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Source: https://www.protenders.com/


Recent picture

September 27, 2019:









Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

September 29, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

September 28, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/ilprimo 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent pictures

September 23, 2019:





2019-09-23 Dubai_0497_HDR by mydas The Wind, on Flickr





2019-09-23 Dubai_0841 by mydas The Wind, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Posted 1 day ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B28YfgPjAU8/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nakheel Mall* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309715

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/retail/nakheel-mall


Location


The trunk of Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: RSP Architects

Height: 240 m hotel tower

Number of floors: 4F Mall + 52F Hotel tower

Floor size: 1.5 million m2 / 17 million sq ft

Status: under construction












Recent pictures and video

Posted 3 days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B22fAi_JuO3/


Taken on September 28, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


And a video that shows this project, made by forum member A Almarzooqi:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

September 28, 2019:











Source: forum member A7R


----------



## Saenjei

*Inside Dubai Mall - Latest*


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

October 2, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bellevue Towers* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696731

Official website: http://dubaibellevuetowers.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: LACASA

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~28

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken at end of September:









Source: forum member robert_dk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/


Recent picture

We're still waiting for tower 2 to be finished. Taken on September 30, 2019:


UAE (36) by Markus Schinke, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

September 30, 2019:


UAE (43) by Markus Schinke, on Flickr


UAE (30) by Markus Schinke, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent picture

This one is now at the same height as the Al Fattan twins. Topping out is imminent:









Source: the Instagram story of https://www.instagram.com/ninni_dxb/?hl=en


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: 226m

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent pictures

October 5, 2019:




































Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## goschio

Real Benidorm feeling.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: topped out










Source: http://emirates247.com


Recent picture

Taken yesterday. To quote forumer Dubai Skyscraper: "I honestly don't get why the back side is a concrete wall. It would have nice views too as this picture clearly shows."









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Vista* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613621

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/burj-vista.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: 255 + 98 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 69 + 22

Use: residential

Status: completed


Recent picture

Balconies! This on is completed. Taken on October 4, 2019:


Terrazas en Dubai by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rove City Walk* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2140524

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Location


On the corner of Al Safa Street and 58A Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Emaar and Meraas

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 21

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Source: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Recent picture

This one is now under construction. Posted today on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B3lhsHznRM7/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.nikken.co.jp/


Recent picture

October 13, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

October 14, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures

October 14, 2019:


















Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill and Hopkins

First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction


Recent news

Two news items featuring the New Zealand and Malaysia pavillions:



> *Expo 2020 Dubai's New Zealand Pavilion hits 30,000 LTI-free hours*
> 
> Progress has been noted on the construction of the New Zealand Pavilion of Expo 2020 Dubai, with the team behind the construction of the spiral-shaped building – comprsing Abu Dhabi-based Italian builder Cimolai Rimond Middle East and UK-headquartered consultancy Mott Macdonald – recording more than 30,000 safe man-hours without lost-time injury (LTI) at the site.
> 
> Source: https://www.constructionweekonline....ew-zealand-pavilion-hits-30000-lti-free-hours





> Dubai's Hijjas-designed Malaysia Pavilion
> 
> Design details of Malaysia’s rainforest canopy-fitted and 'Energising Sustainability' themed pavilion at Expo 2020 Dubai have been revealed, with the structure designed by Kuala Lumpur-based Hijjas Architects + Planners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.constructionweekonline....2020-dubais-hijjas-designed-malaysia-pavilion


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Taken 3 days ago:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B3dWAcsJSeZ/


----------



## Tom_Green

GeneratorNL said:


> Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B3lhsHznRM7/


I wondern when this district will get a better connection to the metro.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Tom_Green said:


> I wondern when this district will get a better connection to the metro.


That's what I wonder about most parts of Dubai.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Posted today to Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B3ofhasp-PU/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Harbour Point* | Dubai Creek Harbour

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=19910949

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/address-harbour-point/


Location


Creek Harbour Island, Dubai Creek Harbour

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Yazdani Studio


Height: ?

Number of floors: 67 + 57 (two towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Posted 1 day ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B3nFwDuBu62/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Uptown Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676768

Official website: http://www.uptowndubai.ae/


Location


First Al Khail Street (Southern end of Jumeirah Lakes Towers)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DMCC

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Height and number of floors: 660m+, 115F, 360m+, 78F (one megatall, one supertall; additionally there will be about five smaller towers)

Use: Mixed use

Notable fact: The megatall will be the world's tallest commercial tower (i.e. a tower that only contains offices)

Status: the supertall tower is in preparation, while the rest of the project (including the megatall tower) is approved


Source: http://www.esdglobal.com/gallery/project/1040-burj-2020-district


Recent pictures

October 7, 2019:




































Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Posted 1 day ago on Instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3ziqFGllDP/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Grande* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2085545 

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/grande 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 74

Use: residential

Status: ground works











Recent picture

In the lower right corner. Posted 3 days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B3t0mgHhRD8/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

Taken from City Walk on October 19, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Source: https://ae7.com/


Recent picture

October 19, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Bluewaters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent pictures

October 20, 2019:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

October 20, 2019:



























Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: 226m

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent pictures

October 20, 2019:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Azizi Riviera* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2021948

Official website: https://azizidevelopments.com/en/dubai/meydan/riviera


Location


Between Meydan One, Sobha Heartland and Meydan Road, in Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Azizi

Project value: AED 12 billion ($ 3.27bn)

Description: urban development inspired by French Riviera featuring 69 mid-rise residential buildings of 13,000 units of one-bedroom, two-bedroom and studio apartments, a retail district and a four and a five-star hotel

Use: residential, retail, hotel

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Don't know when these were taken:



























Source: Azizi Developments


----------



## smiledoc

The post apocalyptic haze that makes Dubai look like a zombie land!


----------



## GeneratorNL

smiledoc said:


> The post apocalyptic haze that makes Dubai look like a zombie land!


I would love to see a zombie movie set in Dubai! :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Mall* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000003

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-dubai-mall/


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 56 + 39 (two towers)

Use: serviced hotel apartments

This project is not to be confused with the other Vida Residences in Downtown Dubai

Status: ground works







Recent picture

It's the big hole in ground left of the 3 big towers. Posted 3 days ago to Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B32FnA-pM69/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Grande* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2085545 

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/grande 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 74

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Posted 2 days ago to Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B34yLOJgooC/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Expo 2020* | Dubai South

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868465

Official website: https://www.expo2020dubai.com/


Location


Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road / Jebel Ali – Lehbab Road, Dubai South

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Government of Dubai

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill and Hopkins

First World Expo staged in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia (MEASA)

Status: under construction


Recent news

The design for the Italian pavillion has been unveiled.










*I T A L Y*
BEAUTY CONNECTS PEOPLE​
*The Italian Pavilion at the next Universal Exposition in Dubai in 2020 is an architectural work that brings to life, with creativity and innovation, the "beauty that connects people", the Italian beauty that has always been a key element connecting different populations, talents and ingenuities and the shared Mediterranean cultural inheritance, serving as a bridge to the future.*







































Discover more about the Italian pavilion





Exactly one year before the opening of Expo 2020 Dubai, Italy has unveiled the final design for its national pavilion, conceived by Italian architecture firms Carlo Ratti Associati (CRA), Italo Rota Building Office, Matteo Gatto & Associati, and F&M Ingegneria. The design comprises three boats that will embark on a figurative journey to Dubai before being converted to form the structure’s roof. After the event is over, the boats — considered an exploration of recycling, circularity and digitally reconfigurable architecture — will move on and be reused elsewhere.

The design of the pavilion uses materials such as orange peels, coffee grounds, mycelium, and recycled plastic extracted from the ocean, as construction elements. The pavilion is exposed to the atmosphere, using natural climate control strategies instead of air conditioning. Space is delimited by an adaptable façade made of LED curtains and nautical ropes, which will create a digital layer able to broadcast multimedia content. "We liked the idea of a pavilion that would continuously mutate into different forms" explains Carlo Ratti, founding partner of CRA and director of the MIT Senseable City Lab. "We pursued a kind of architecture that could be reconfigured both in the long term — because of its circularity — and in the short term — thanks to digital technologies."

The pavilion’s roof is a sinuous surface that recalls sea and desert waves. Meanwhile, the base of the pavilion is carved out of a giant sand dune, accessible to people. The project makes a conscious effort to integrate materials that hint at Dubai’s local geography, as well as organic waste to experiment with more sustainable building practices and engage with the circular economy. For instance, the exhibition will stretch over a dune made with real sand, while the skywalk will be clad in materials obtained from discarded orange peels and used coffee grounds. "The pavilion is circular in nature. nothing goes to waste; instead, we reclaim it and reimagine its purpose," adds architect Italo Rota. "The sea will figuratively enter the structure through one of its living organisms, seaweeds, which will be used to produce energy and food."

See more on the official website:
- *The sectors of Italy/UAE bilateral interest*
- *Made with Italy*


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent picture

Posted on Flickr on October 22, 2019:


n°116 Le musée du Futur. by Jean-Louis, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

Uploaded on Flickr on October 23, 2019:


n°129 Devant le bassin où trône le Burg Khalifa by Jean-Louis, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Palm* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754810

Official website: http://onepalm.ae/


Location


Southern end of the trunk, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Soma

Height: 100m

Number of floors: 25

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Uploaded on Flickr on October 18, 2019:


n°17 Dans la marina de Palm Jumeirah. by Jean-Louis, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Uploaded on Flickr on October 18, 2019:


n°38 Depuis la marine Palm Jumeirah vue sur la skyline. by Jean-Louis, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

Uploaded on Flickr on October 18, 2019:


n°29.Dans la marina de Palm Jumeirah. by Jean-Louis, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

October 26, 2019:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Heart of Europe* | The World

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794796

Official website: https://www.thoe.com/en/


Location


The Europe Islands in The World (an archipelago of artificial island off the Dubai coast)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kleindienst

Architect: multiple architects

Overview: The Heart of Europe is set to be a multi-resort island destination, with hotel, residential and entertainment facilities.

Notable facts: The resort will be home to the world’s first climate controlled streets (rainy streets and a snow plaza). The Heart of Europe will feature Dubai’s first 5* family hotel, one 6* star hotel, two 7* star hotels and ten 5* hotels. Furthermore, there will be bars, restaurants, diving centres, and more.

Status: under construction










Source: https://www.thenational.ae/


Recent pictures

October 2019:

_Cote D’Azur Hotel_



















_Portofino Hotel_



























Source: forum member rehan 727


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent pictures

Posted today to Instagram:


















Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B4JaQmxJCOU/


----------



## Ahmedn97

^ Are those blocks of styrofoam?


----------



## GeneratorNL

Ahmedn97 said:


> ^ Are those blocks of styrofoam?


It sure looks like it, but I can't tell you with 100% certainty.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

October 28, 2019:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## smiledoc

https://gulfbusiness.com/dubai-briefly-freeze-residential-supply-balance-market-damac-chief/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

Posted 4 days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B4E7XnfoKQE/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Uptown Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676768

Official website: http://www.uptowndubai.ae/


Location


First Al Khail Street (Southern end of Jumeirah Lakes Towers)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DMCC

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Height and number of floors: 660m+, 115F, 360m+, 78F (one megatall, one supertall; additionally there will be about five smaller towers)

Use: Mixed use

Notable fact: The megatall will be the world's tallest commercial tower (i.e. a tower that only contains offices)

Status: the supertall tower is in preparation, while the rest of the project (including the megatall tower) is approved


Source: http://www.esdglobal.com/gallery/project/1040-burj-2020-district


Recent picture

Posted 4 days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B4E7XnfoKQE/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Posted 4 days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B4E7XnfoKQE/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on October 30, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yotel* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917506

Official website: https://www.yotel.com


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, close to Business Bay metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Investment Properties

Architect: Arkiteknik International

Height: 170m+

Number of floors: 39

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

October 31, 2019:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

The aluminium panels are half way done. Taken on October 26, 2019:


Al Khail Road by Dirk Wandel, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Uptown Dubai* | Jumeirah Lakes Towers

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676768

Official website: http://www.uptowndubai.ae/


Location


First Al Khail Street (Southern end of Jumeirah Lakes Towers)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: DMCC

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Height and number of floors: 660m+, 115F, 360m+, 78F (one megatall, one supertall; additionally there will be about five smaller towers)

Use: Mixed use

Notable fact: The megatall will be the world's tallest commercial tower (i.e. a tower that only contains offices)

Status: the supertall tower is in preparation, while the rest of the project (including the megatall tower) is approved


Source: http://www.esdglobal.com/gallery/project/1040-burj-2020-district


Recent picture

November 3, 2019:









Source: forum member inronny


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Royale* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2131796

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 58+

Use: residential

Status: ground works









Source: https://offplan-properties.ae/



Recent picture

Ready to rise. I hope you know where to look. Taken on October 16, 2019:


Dubai & Abu Dhabi by manuel pohl, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/ilprimo 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

October 16, 2019:


Dubai & Abu Dhabi by manuel pohl, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

November 3, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent picture

October 31, 2019:


DSC06537 by Kuzya Klyachkin, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

November 3, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/805/downtown-views


Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

Taken on November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Mall* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000003

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-dubai-mall/


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 56 + 39 (two towers)

Use: serviced hotel apartments

This project is not to be confused with the other Vida Residences in Downtown Dubai

Status: ground works







Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Meydan One* | Mohammed bin Rashid City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842847

Official website: http://www.meydan.ae/real-estate/meydan-one.html


Location


Between Business Bay and MBR City District One, Mohammed bin Rashid City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Project size: 3.6 million square meter

Description: a complete neighborhood to be developed by Meydan, which will include amongst others the world's future longest indoor ski slope, a big mall and a 711 meter tall tower, Dubai One.

Use: residential, commercial, retail, entertainment, hotels, education, etc.

Status: the project is approved, with only the mall being under construction











Recent picture of the u/c mall

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Deira Islands* | Man-made island off the Deira coast

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=140097

Official website: n/a


Location


Off the coast, Deira

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: AE7


Size: 15.8 square kilometers

Deira Islands will feature, among much else, a night market, a mall and a marina

Use: residential, hotels, retail, entertainment

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Posted to Instagram 6 days ago:



























Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B4hjWKWAWZL/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/


Recent picture

Uploaded to Flickr on November 12, 2019:


Dubai Marina by Bastien Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*SLS Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments

Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

Taken on November 7, 2019:


Skyline at Dusk by Andrew Madali, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

In case you're having trouble locating this tower: it's on the left. They are working on the crown already. Posted 1 day ago to Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B4utcNYpU-b/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: on hold











Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures

November 11, 2019:


















Source: forum member Jakob

November 12, 2019:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/ilprimo 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent pictures

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob

November 12, 2019:


















Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/805/downtown-views


Recent picture

November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Wafi Hotel & Mall Expansion* | Umm Hurair

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870859

Official website: www.wafi.com/


Location


Wafi City, Umm Hurair

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: MKM Commercial Holdings

Architect: Arkiteknik

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: hotel (Sofitel), serviced apartments and retail

Status: topped out









Source: http://meconstructionnews.com/


Recent picture

This picture was taken all the way from Downtown Dubai on November 11, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rove City Walk* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2140524

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Location


On the corner of Al Safa Street and 58A Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Emaar and Meraas

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 21

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Source: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Recent picture

Taken some time in October 2019:









Source: https://flic.kr/p/2hKn6fd


----------



## GeneratorNL

*MGM Hotel and Residences & Bellagio Hotel* | Umm Sequim 2

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452522

Official website: n/a


Location


A man-made peninsula off the coast of Umm Sequim 2

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


This project is also known as: Porto Dubai

Developer: wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: BSBG

Use: hotel, residential, entertainment, retail

Notable facts: The project involves the construction of beachfront development spread over 3.5 million square meters for touristic and leisure services. It will include an MGM-branded hotel (Mirage) and a Bellagio-branded hotel containing 1,000 hotel rooms and apartments, 10 villas with a build up area of 105,218 square meters as well as luxurious restaurants and cafés and a theatre.

Status: preparation











Recent picture

Taken some time in October 2019:









IMG_5564 by Niall McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*La Mer* | Jumeirah 1

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1756293

Official website: http://www.lamerdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, Jumeirah 1

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

900 000 m2 / 9.5 million square feet of existing and reclaimed land featuring commercial, leisure, residential and hospitality components.

Status: under construction (partially completed)


Recent picture

Taken some time in October 2019:









Source: https://flic.kr/p/2hKjt6v


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

November 16, 2019:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

Taken on November 16, 2019:


















Source: forum member gevorika78


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Grande* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2085545 

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/grande 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 74

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Posted 2 days ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B44gGyqJt-I/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*La Maison by HDS* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904039


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: HDS Group

Architect: Archgroup

Height: 364.5 m

Number of floors: ~100

Use: residential

Status: ground works


Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/la-maison-by-hds


Recent picture

Lower left corner. Site got flooded after a storm. Posted 1 day ago on Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B45aPMyg70W/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: under construction







Recent pictures

November 15, 2019:



























Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent picture

November 15, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## KlausDiggy

I count 74 floors. Should have reached the final height.:cheers:




GeneratorNL said:


> Recent pictures
> 
> November 15, 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences – Sky View* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...own-dubai/the-address-residence-sky-view.aspx


Location


Emaar Square, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: SOM

Height: 259m + 230m (two towers)

Number of floors: 61 + 56 

Use: serviced apartments + hotel

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/imres...tL-p5fTeW-p5f8ed-pmHHhA-p5fP1W-p5eRxn-p5f6CX/


Recent pictures

November 18, 2019:




































Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Palm 360* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146746835

Official website: https://www.nakheel.com/en/residential-sales/palm-360


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: A49

Height: 2 x ~260 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 46 + 43

Use: hotel and residential

Status: ground works











Recent picture

On the left, in the back. Taken on November 11, 2019:


P1280941P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Financial Market Headquarters* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2204452 

Official website: https://www.dfm.ae/


Location


Next to Business Bay metro station, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Financial Market

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 50

Use: commercial

Status: preparation

A relatively fresh project! It was announced that Dubai Financial Market HQ will be moved from Dubai International Financial Centre to a new tower in Business Bay:



> Dubai bourse to move HQ to $63m Business Bay plot
> 
> Dubai Holding's subsidiary, Dubai Properties, has given Dubai Financial Market the 10,232sqm plot to construct its new headquarters, it has been revealed


Source: https://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-38558-dubai-bourse-to-move-hq-to-63m-business-bay-plot


















Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dubai-financial-market-hq


Recent picture

The building site is being prepared. Taken a couple of days ago:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/


Recent picture

November 23, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/805/downtown-views


Recent picture

December 29, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views II* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968669

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/downtown-views-II/


Location


Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Posted 1 day ago to Instgram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/dheena_08/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Heart of Europe* | The World

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794796

Official website: https://www.thoe.com/en/


Location


The Europe Islands in The World (an archipelago of artificial island off the Dubai coast)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kleindienst

Architect: multiple architects

Overview: The Heart of Europe is set to be a multi-resort island destination, with hotel, residential and entertainment facilities.

Notable facts: The resort will be home to the world’s first climate controlled streets (rainy streets and a snow plaza). The Heart of Europe will feature Dubai’s first 5* family hotel, one 6* star hotel, two 7* star hotels and ten 5* hotels. Furthermore, there will be bars, restaurants, diving centres, and more.

Status: under construction










Source: https://www.thenational.ae/


Recent picture

Posted 5 days ago to Instagram:









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B6htJXZnArt/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: topped out







Recent picture

December 30, 2019:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Happy new year!* | Downtown Dubai

Last night's fireworks:

















































































Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

January 2, 2020:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent pictures

January 3, 2020:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*1/JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18494195

Official website: http://www.1jbr.com/


Location


Al Mamsha Street, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: Edge

Height: ?

Number of floors: 43

Use: residential

Status: topped out










Source: http://emirates247.com


Recent picture

January 3, 2020:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent pictures

January 4, 2020:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

Taken on January 4, 2020:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/805/downtown-views


Recent picture

January 4, 2020:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views II* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968669

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/downtown-views-II/


Location


Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

January 4, 2020:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent pictures

January 5, 2020:



























Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

January 5, 2020:


















Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*One Za'abeel* | Za'abeel

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643630

Official website: www.ithradubai.com/portfolio/one-za’abeel


Location


Between 2nd Zabeel Road and Al Majlis Road, Za'abeel

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ithra Dubai

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 330 m + 235 m (two towers)

Number of floors: 90 + 70

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.nikken.co.jp/


Recent pictures

January 5, 2020:




































Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

January 5, 2019:









Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: 226m

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent pictures

January 8, 2020:



























Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*DT-1* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973236

Official website: https://ellingtongroup.com/en/property/downtown-dubai/dt-1/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ellington Group

Architect: Perkins+Will

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~21

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://ellingtongroup.com/


Recent picture

January 8, 2020:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

January 8, 2020:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: on hold











Recent picture

January 8, 2020:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: topped out







Recent picture

January 12, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AVANI Hotel Suites & Branded Residences* | Dubai Media City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146548029#post146548029

Official website: https://www.minorhotels.com/en/avani


Location


King Salman Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud Street, Media City

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fahim

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 48

Use: commercial and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/


Recent picture

January 12, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*SLS Hotel and Hotel Apartments* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

Official website: n/a


Location


Eastern end of Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Former project name: WOW Hotel and Hotel Apartments

Developer: WOW Investments Limited

Architect: Aedas

Height: 336 m

Number of floors: 79

Use: hotel and hotel apartments

Status: under construction









Source: https://propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

January 11, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

December 12, 2020:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

January 12, 2020:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture


January 10, 2020:


Source: forum member Ahmedn97


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Fattan Downtown* | Satwa

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847713

Official website: http://www.alfattan.ae/site/al-fattan-downtown-towers/


Location


Al Safa Street, Satwa

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Fattan

Architect: AE7

Height: ?

Number of floors: 32 + 36 + 37 (three towers)

Use: residential and hotel

Status: under construction











Source: https://korter.ae/


Recent picture

January 12, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

January 12, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/ilprimo 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

January 12, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on January 12, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

January 12, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rove City Walk* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2140524

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Location


On the corner of Al Safa Street and 58A Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Emaar and Meraas

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 21

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Source: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Recent picture

January 13, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## Guest

Dubai future District:
Dubai Future District will connect DIFC, Emirates Towers & Dubai World Trade Centre, making it the Middle East’s biggest future economy-focused district. It will include a future economy research centre, incubators &accelerators and an innovative space for future economy pioneers


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Royale* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2131796

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 58+

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://offplan-properties.ae/


Recent picture

January 13, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

January 13, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*City Tower 1* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2163390 

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, on the location of the current City Tower 1

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: ?

Architect: ?

Height: 300 m+

Number of floors: 83

Use: mixed-use

Status: demolition









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/city-tower-1


Recent picture

The demolition of the current tower is progressing. Picture taken on January 13, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent pictures

January 13, 2020:



























Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: topped out







Recent pictures

January 13, 2020:


















Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Corinthia Hotel & Residences* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893698

Official website: http://realestate.meydan.ae/en/projects/corinthia-hotel-residences-meydan-beach-dubai


Location


The Walk, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Also known as: Meydan Beach Hotel

Developer: Meydan

Architect: AE7

Height: 258 m

Number of floors: 55

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/corinthia-manage-meydans-dubai-marina-hotel/#.V1v_F7t97IU


Recent pictures

January 13, 2020:

































Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: 226m

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent picture

January 13, 2020:











Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*52|42 Fifty-two Forty-two* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1915105

Official website: n/a


Location


Entrance road to Bluewaters Island, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: ?

Number of floors: 52 + 42 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.offplan-properties.ae/


Recent pictures

January 13, 2020:






















Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Residences at Marina Gate* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712871

Official website: https://select-group.ae/development/the-residences-at-marina-gate/


Location


The Tallest Block, Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Select

Architect: Aedas

Height: 206m + 256m + 224m (3 towers)

Number of floors: 53 + 65 + 57

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/


Recent pictures

January 13, 2020:






















Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bluewaters Island* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591578

Official website: http://www.bluewatersdubai.ae/


Location


Off the coast, in front of Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Meraas

Project value: UAE 6 BN

In 2013, HH Sheikh Mohammed approved the construction of a new AED 6 BN island.

This island will host "Ain Dubai", the largest observation wheel in the world and many other attractions.

Height of observation wheel: 210 m

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.alec.ae/


Recent pictures

January 13, 2020:

































Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

January 13, 2020:











Source: forum member A7R


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Seven Gardens* | Business Bay

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721092

Official website: n/a


Location


Al Abraj Street, Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Omniyat

Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 148.8 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/dorchester-hotel-business-bay


Recent picture

January 16, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Noura, Amna & Meera* | Al Habtoor City

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664576

Official website: www.alhabtoorcity.com/


Location


Al Habtoor City, next to the Dubai Water Canal

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Al Habtoor

Architect: Atkins

Height: ?

Number of floors of the towers: 2 x 75F, 52F (three towers in total)

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/


Recent picture

January 16, 2020:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures


January 16, 2020:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent pictures

January 16, 2020:






















































Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures

January 16, 2020:



























Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/ilprimo 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent pictures

Pictures taken on January 16, 2020:


















Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

January 16, 2020:




































Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture

January 16, 2020:









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/805/downtown-views


Recent picture

January 16, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

January 16, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Royale* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2131796

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 58+

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://offplan-properties.ae/


Recent picture

January 17, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

January 17, 2020:




































Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

January 17, 2020:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture

January 17, 2020:











Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

January 17, 2020:











Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

January 17, 2020:











Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/ilprimo 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

January 17, 2020:











Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

January 17, 2020:











Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Jumeirah Resort & Spa at JBR* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954143

Official website: http://addressjumeirah.ae/


Location


Dubai Marina

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: XYZ Designers

Height: 2 x 303m+

Number of floors: 2 x 74

Status: topped out







Recent pictures

January 17, 2020:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

January 18, 2020:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent pictures

January 18, 2020:



























Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/ilprimo 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent pictures

January 18, 2020:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*DT-1* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973236

Official website: https://ellingtongroup.com/en/property/downtown-dubai/dt-1/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Ellington Group

Architect: Perkins+Will

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~21

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://ellingtongroup.com/


Recent pictures

January 18, 2020:



























Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent pictures

January 18, 2020:



























Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Deira Islands* | Man-made island off the Deira coast

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=140097

Official website: n/a


Location


Off the coast, Deira

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Nakheel

Architect: AE7


Size: 15.8 square kilometers

Deira Islands will feature, among much else, a night market, a mall and a marina

Use: residential, hotels, retail, entertainment

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Deira Mall will be, once finished, one of the larger malls in Dubai. This picture was taken in January 2020:









Source: https://goo.gl/maps/ZZFCJsM9PxcXXeWU8


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Al Wasl Tower* | Al Wasl

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801986

Official website: https://www.mandarinoriental.com/


Location


58A Street, Al Wasl

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Wasl Asset Management Group

Architect: UNStudio

Height: 302 m

Number of floors: 64

Use: hotel (Mandarin Oriental Hotel)

Status: under construction











Recent picture

Taken on January 17, 2020:


Source: forum member Ahmedn97


----------



## el palmesano

DEIRA ISLANDS MALL (Deira Islands / Palm Deira) (Tema Multi-página 1 2)













Scion said:


> Bridge to nowhere by Woody Wade, on Flickr





Alteneiji said:


>





Emarati2009 said:


>





Alteneiji said:


> RIU Resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deira Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Souk





Killuminari said:


> From Land Viewer - 08/07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttttt by Andrey Munari, no Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

LA MER (Jumeirah 1)






























Scion said:


> photo source: https://flic.kr/p/2hKjt6v


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

January 19, 2020:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

January 19, 2020:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent pictures

January 19, 2020:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

January 19, 2020:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

January 19, 2020:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rove City Walk* | City Walk

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2140524

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Location


On the corner of Al Safa Street and 58A Street, City Walk

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: joint venture between Emaar and Meraas

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 21

Use: hotel

Status: under construction











Source: https://www.emaar.com/ar/what-we-do/hospitality/rove-hotels/rove-citywalk/index.aspx


Recent picture

January 24, 2020:









Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

January 22, 2020:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent pictures

January 24, 2020:


















Source: forum member DubaiDunk


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

February 2, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent pictures

February 2, 2020:



























Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

February 2, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## TOGG

Downtown Dubai is getting dense with all these projects :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

True! And there are still many plots left in Downtown. Can you imagine what it will look like once it's all finished! :nuts:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Dubai Harbour* | Man-made island near Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968042

Official website: http://www.meraas.com/news/dubai-harbour-announced/


Location


Off the coast, between Dubai Marina and Palm Jumeirah

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts

In 2017, HH Mohammed bin Rashid announced the development of ‘Dubai Harbour’:

Landmark 20 million sq. feet project to be developed by Meraas and Emaar

Use: residential, hotels, entertainment, marina, cruise terminal

Destination featuring 1400-berth marina (biggest in the region) and a new cruise terminal set to enhance Dubai's profile as global tourism hub

Status: under construction







Recent picture

Not the newest photo, but you can see parts of the cruise terminal taking shape:









Source: https://web.500px.com/photo/1010159825/Dubai-by-Atila-Yumusakkaya/?ctx_page=1


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

February 3, 2020:


















Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views II* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968669

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/downtown-views-II/


Location


Al Saada Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: ?

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

February 3, 2020:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

February 3, 2020:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: 226m

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent picture

Taken on February 8, 2020:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

February 7, 2020:



























Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent pictures

February 9, 2020:













































Source: forum member ChaoticTranquillity


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences* | Palm Jumeirah

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745376

Official website: http://theroyalatlantisresidences.com/


Location


Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah (next to the Atlantis Hotel)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Kerzner

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: ?

Number of floors: 47

Use: hotel and residential

Status: under construction









Source: http://decengineering.net/project/the-royal-atlantis-resort-and-residences/


Recent picture

Drone video from January 2020:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Elite Downtown Residence* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805385

Official website: http://www.elitedowntowndubai.com/


Location


Al Asayel Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Triplanet Range Investments Limited

Architect: Barajeel Engineering Consultants

Height: ?

Number of floors: 27

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

February 12, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*RP Heights* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815947

Official website: http://www.rpheights.com/


Location


Between Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard and Al Asayel Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: RP Global Developers

Architect: Arif + Bintoak

Height: 204 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: topped out









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/


Recent picture

February 12, 2020: 









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Royale* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2131796

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 58+

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://offplan-properties.ae/


Recent picture

February 12, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures

February 12, 2020: 



























Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

February 12, 2020: 









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Boulevard Point* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693163

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/boulevard-point.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: DP Architects

Height: ?

Number of floors: 63

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

February 12, 2020: 









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/ilprimo 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent pictures

February 12, 2020: 


















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Act One | Act Two* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134395036

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/act-one-act-two/


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: SOMA

Height: ?

Number of floors: 46 + 52 (two towers)

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent pictures

March 8, 2020:



























Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Grande* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2085545 

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/grande 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 74

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: Emaar


Recent pictures

March 8, 2020:



























Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803799

Official website: http://www.museumofthefuture.ae/


Location


Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)

Architect: Killa Design

Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.

Status: topped out







Recent pictures

March 10, 2020:


















Source: forum member A7R


----------



## Vietnam Itinarery

Tks u !!! Excellent !:nuts:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Royale* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2131796

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 58+

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.menaherald.com/


Recent picture

March 13, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Mall* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000003

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-dubai-mall/


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: ?

Number of floors: 56 + 39 (two towers)

Use: serviced hotel apartments

This project is not to be confused with the other Vida Residences in Downtown Dubai

Status: under construction







Recent picture

March 14, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mashreq Bank HQ* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690941

Official website: https://www.mashreqbank.com


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Mashreq Bank

Architect: SOM

Height: 151 m

Number of floors: 32

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent picture

March 14, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Downtown Views* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809168

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/downtown-views.aspx


Location


Financial Center Road, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 200m+

Number of floors: 55

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/805/downtown-views


Recent picture

March 14, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperial Avenue* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950355

Official website: https://www.shapoorjiproperties.com/imperialavenue/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Shapooriji Properties

Architect: Archgroup International

Height: 192 m

Number of floors: 50

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

March 14, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827446

Official website: https://www.damacproperties.com/en/projects/paramount-tower-hotel-residences-dubai


Location


Al Saada Street, between Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Damac Properties

Architect: U+A

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 65

Use: residential and hotel

Status: topped out











Recent picture

March 14, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Il Primo* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923109

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/ilprimo 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developers: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 356m

Number of floors: 88

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://lookup.ae/project-pictures/1018/il-primo


Recent picture

March 14, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

March 14, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991084

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: AMA Holding

Architect: National Engineering Bureau

Height: 333 m

Number of floors: 62

Use: residential and commercial

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower


Recent picture

March 14, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Marina* | Dubai Marina

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983682

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Location


Al Hubob Street, Dubai Marina (on the site of the Yacht Club, which has been demolished to make way for this tower)

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Killa Design


Height: 226m

Number of floors: 56

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.wmeglobal.com/vida-residences-dubai-marina/


Recent picture

March 14, 2020:









Source: forum member Jakob


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent pictures

March 15, 2020:


















Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Opera Grand* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill

Height: ?

Number of floors: 66

Use: residential

Status: topped out











Recent picture

March 15, 2020: 









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Grande* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2085545 

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/our-communities/downtown-dubai/grande 


Location


Opera House District, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: KPF

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 74

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: Emaar


Recent picture

March 15, 2020: 









Source: forum member Philip Marlowe


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ICD Brookfield Place* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803754

Official website: http://www.icdbrookfieldplace.com/


Location


Al Saada Street, DIFC

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 290 m+

Number of floors: 54

Use: commercial

Status: topped out











Recent pictures

A look inside this magnificent building:



























Source: https://bsbgroup.com/blog/construction-update-icd-brookfield-place


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Burj Royale* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2131796

Official website: n/a


Location


Burj Khalifa Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: ?

Height: 250m+

Number of floors: 58+

Use: residential

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.menaherald.com/


Recent picture

March 15, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Forte* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820834

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/forte.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: Nikken Sekkei

Height: 300m+

Number of floors: 80 + 50 (two towers)

Use: residential + museum

Status: under construction









Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/forte


Recent picture

March 18, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*City Tower 1* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2163390 

Official website: n/a


Location


Sheikh Zayed Road, on the location of the current City Tower 1

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: ?

Architect: ?

Height: 300 m+

Number of floors: 83

Use: mixed-use

Status: demolition









Source: https://www.protenders.com/projects/city-tower-1


Recent picture

The current building is still being demolished. March 18, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bellevue Towers* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696731

Official website: http://dubaibellevuetowers.com/


Location


Burj Khalifa Street, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Dubai Properties

Architect: LACASA

Height: ?

Number of floors: ~28

Use: residential

Status: under construction











Recent picture

March 18, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Address Residences Dubai Opera* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871046

Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do...trict/the-address-residences-dubai-opera.aspx


Location


Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai

Location on Wikimapia: click here


Project facts


Developer: Emaar

Architect: CannonDesign

Height: ?

Number of floors: 65 + 55 (two towers)

Use: residential, hotel and serviced apartments

Status: under construction









Source: http://www.cannondesign.com/our-work/work/emaar-downtown-development-mixed-use-towers/


Recent picture

March 18, 2020:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

Okay guys, I haven't updated this thread since the new forum lay-out. To me it's a mystery as how to make the new forum work. I can't even get a picture from another thread into this thread. 

I might try to work this out, but if I can't, this might be the end of my 10+ years at Skyscrapercity. This might sound overly dramatic, but I'm just frustrated. I hope you understand.


----------



## Munwon

Yes, this new format sucks. Doing it in the middle of quarantine was a horrible idea. Don't go though!


----------



## KlausDiggy

---


----------



## smiledoc

GeneratorNL said:


> Okay guys, I haven't updated this thread since the new forum lay-out. To me it's a mystery as how to make the new forum work. I can't even get a picture from another thread into this thread.
> 
> I might try to work this out, but if I can't, this might be the end of my 10+ years at Skyscrapercity. This might sound overly dramatic, but I'm just frustrated. I hope you understand.


Your posts have always been the highlight of my visits to the SSC site. I totally agree with you that this new format totally sucks. I hope the people in charge realise soon that not every change is a good thing!!


----------



## london lad

There should be a thread with a poll as this redesign is a major fail. The old version was fine if a little dated but it did the job. 

This new clunky unintuitive revamp is driving away members in their droves. 

Epic fail.


----------



## YalnızAdam

Nobody likes new format.


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR (*



grandmath said:


> Here are some recent renderings for Island Park, which is slated for August of this year.


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI SPORTS CITY*



UAE Investor said:


>





UAE Investor said:


> CRW Phase 2





UAE Investor said:


> ]





UAE Investor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

* AL BARARI*





Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*SEVEN GARDENS, 32F, 148.8m Hotel Res (Business Bay)*













Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

*UNDER C: RAMEE GRAND HOTEL, 21F (BB)*
















Gabriel900 said:


> Some updates while quarantined at home!


----------



## el palmesano

*BUSINESS BAY pictures*



Ahmedn97 said:


> All photos taken by me on 10-01-2020





Ahmedn97 said:


> The skyline as seen from the bridge connecting Al Khail Road & Al Meydan Road with Al Asayel Street. It was my first time driving on this and I couldn't help but notice how it's made getting into Business Bay easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though road access into Business Bay has improved so much, the actual streets at the ground level are lacking in certain areas. It'd be nice to see some sort of paving maybe even with patches of trees and bushes too, but maybe it'll all come together with time.
> 
> 
> Nice street edge
> 
> 
> On Al Asayel St turning onto Marasi Dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's so much beauty in BB but I have to say it's harder taking it in while in a car because of how fast you zoom by everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen from Al Quoz
> 
> All photos were taken by me on 19-01-2020.


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Ahmedn97 said:


> In typical Dubai fashion, cable installation lead to the removal of a chunk of paving around the bay at BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos taken by me on 24-01-2020.


----------



## el palmesano

*BUSINESS BAY * 

A new Proposal ..



Gabriel900 said:


> A new Proposal ..


----------



## el palmesano

*J ONE, 2x20F Res*












Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

*BINGHATTI HEIGHTS, 25F (Business Bay)*





















Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

*ELITE BUSINESS BAY RESIDENCES, 28F Mixed Use (BB)*












Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

*AG TOWER, 23F Com (BB)*













Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

*THE ONE HOTEL, ~20F (Business Bay)*





















Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

*HOTEL REVIER, 20F, Hotel (Business Bay)*












Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

*WATERFALL TOWER, 23F Res (BB)*












Gabriel900 said:


> Today .. cladding started





Gabriel900 said:


> Yesterday by moi!


----------



## el palmesano

*MARBLE ARCH TOWER, 47F, Res (Business Bay)*






Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me .. design changed


----------



## el palmesano

*EASTSHINE PROPERTIES LIMITED HOTEL APARTMENTS, 20F (Business Bay)*



Gabriel900 said:


> a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.propsearch.ae/





zwamborn said:


> March 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Continental Suites Guide | Propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*MAMA SHELTER, ~40F Hotel (BB)*












Gabriel900 said:


> Above ground now .. today by me


----------



## el palmesano

* THE PAD, 25F Res*



Gabriel900 said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pad Guide | Propsearch.ae





A7R said:


> Today by me:





Gabriel900 said:


> Minutes ago .. by me


----------



## el palmesano

*BAYZ BY DANUBE, 29F, Res*












Gabriel900 said:


> Yesterday by me


----------



## el palmesano

*KINGSTON MIXED USE, 2x30F Res, Hotel (Business Bay)*













Gabriel900 said:


> Yesterday by me


----------



## el palmesano

*FORTE, 80F + 50F, 300m+ (DBD)*












Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

DOWNTOWN VIEWS II, 3 x ??F (DBD)












NK2 said:


> Today by me:


----------



## el palmesano

*FORTE, 80F + 50F, 300m+ (DBD)*












Gabriel900 said:


> Today by moi


----------



## el palmesano

BURJ ROYALE













Gabriel900 said:


> Today from home!


----------



## el palmesano

*MARYLAND INTERNATIONAL 5 STAR HOTEL, 25F Hotel (DBD)*













loandxb said:


> Earlier today. Is there any real progress on this?


----------



## el palmesano

* MASHREQBANK HQ, 32F Com, 151m (DBD)*




Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me





Gabriel900 said:


> An hour ago by me


----------



## el palmesano

* AMA TOWER, 62F, 333m Com Res (SZR)*



Gabriel900 said:


> more of the final design ..





Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


----------



## el palmesano

*CITY WALK DUBAI (Al Wasl)*



grandmath said:


> Nice job Meraas!! I guess those will sell out fast. Handover planned for 2021.





A7R said:


> Some pictures of the new Central Park development model:


----------



## el palmesano

*CITY WALK DUBAI (Al Wasl)*



brainsound said:


> A few days ago by me:


----------



## el palmesano

* BURJ CROWN, 45F (Downtown Dubai)*





Gabriel900 said:


> Ok in Emaar's defence it is useless to make this tower higher that this because for it to have any kind of view to Downtown this should be higher than 80F, and i don't think its financially sound to spend so much on a 80~100 floors tower for the profit to come mostly from the few top apartments facing Downtown! (Although I am not sure how much apartments are priced on this one, but I'm guessing cheaper than its neighbors)
> 
> Emaar should have launched this plot way before anything else for it to benefit from the empty views to Downtown before Opera Grand, Primos came along.
> 
> But it definitely looks very awkward and the decision on adding that podium might make sense actually since that same parking/podium will be facing substations and utility buildings, and no one wants to live facing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.arabianbusiness.com/con...rQO2YoDYmNoF_QZN55XLYewo9YKSBxdwpTwOoNgU4A4qs





Gabriel900 said:


> More of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emaar.com





Gabriel900 said:


> Congratulations everyone ... the tower is pregnant





BenjiDXB said:


> View attachment 33899
> 
> Taken by myself on the 21st of March 2020


----------



## el palmesano

*SHEIKH ZAYED ROAD DEVELOPMENTS*



Scion said:


> 20200214 dubai downtown by schizoform, on Flickr





A7R said:


> From my apartment this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Res version


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI MARINA*














Jakob said:


> The pedestrian bridges are advancing pretty fast in traffic-free times:





Jakob said:


> Result after two years, slowly getting there...


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI MARINA*




A7R said:


> Some general Marina/JBR pics by me:





Scion said:


> photo from
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2iwisKa


----------



## el palmesano

*TALLEST BLOCK(S) ON THE PLANET*



Scion said:


> 🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2iESnV6





Scion said:


> Dubai Marina by Bastien Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*TALLEST BLOCK(S) ON THE PLANET*



Scion said:


> The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr
> 
> The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr
> 
> The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr
> 
> The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr
> 
> The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr





brainsound said:


> A few days ago by me:


----------



## el palmesano

*LE MERIDIEN MINA SIYAHI HOTEL EXPANSION TOWER, 30F*






























Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





Scion said:


> From instagram story of Zohaib Anjum - Dubai (@vertigodubai) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## el palmesano

*VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI MARINA, 226m, 56F, Res*































Gabriel900 said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida Dubai Marina & Yacht Club
> 
> 
> Guide to Vida Dubai Marina & Yacht Club for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Vida Dubai Marina & Yacht Club has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*STELLA MARIS TOWER, ?m, 51F, Res*












Gabriel900 said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella Maris Tower
> 
> 
> Guide to Stella Maris Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Stella Maris Tower has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*MEYDAN BEACH HOTEL, 258m, 55F (Dubai Marina)*







































Gabriel900 said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinthia Hotel & Residences at Meydan Beach Dubai Guide | Propsearch.ae
> 
> 
> In-depth guide to Corinthia Hotel & Residences at Meydan Beach Dubai to help with your Dubai property search including properties for sale and properties to rent, real estate companies involved, transport guide, history, masterplan information and property market statistics and analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*GROUND WORKS: LA VIE, ?m, 37F*



Jakob said:


> La Vie at JBR, Apartments and Penthouses by Dubai Properties





Gabriel900 said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Vie
> 
> 
> Guide to La Vie for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything La Vie has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*AL DUA'A MARINA TOWER, 26F Res*














Jakob said:


> This one is rising so fast!
> 
> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*UPTOWN DUBAI, 711m, 115F, 339m, 78F Mixed Use (DMCC BP)*













Gabriel900 said:


> Today by moi from SZR


----------



## el palmesano

*WIND TOWERS, 37F Res + 37F Res, 138.5m + 136.5m, Plots B1,B3*






























Wrecking Ball said:


> Today by me. Some workers on site. No idea what they were actually doing.


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI CREEK EXTENSION (AKA DUBAI CANAL)*




























A7R said:


> Today by me:





DubaiDunk said:


> Today.


----------



## el palmesano

*MIDTOWN BY DEYAAR*












samir316 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*AZIZI RIVIERA





*


Scion said:


> ^^ Very nicely done! kay:
> 
> I took the freedom to add on top of that picture, to point out possibly the most underrated and under the radar supertall project in Dubai...





SiriusCane said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BXZ6btylG6S/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BXpwuS9FMBP/





lilyz said:


>



Phase 1:






Phase 2:


----------



## el palmesano

*DEIRA ISLANDS

















*



A7R said:


> Picture courtesy of RTA's twitter feed, you can see that the RIU hotel looks almost completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTA also announced that they have completed 75% of the works on the road connections between the islands and mainland:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223528771099287552


----------



## el palmesano

*ANWA TOWER, RES, 48F (DUBAI MARITIME CITY)*






























A7R said:


> Today by me:





A7R said:


> Today by me:





Scion said:


> Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Alane Shoemaker, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*THE ROYAL ATLANTIS RESORT, RES+HOTEL, 47F (Palm Jumeirah)*



A7R said:


> New drone video out 2 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Knight Frank Middle East





Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





loshadka said:


>





Scion said:


> DSC_8999 by FRANK Meißner, on Flickr





A7R said:


> Today by me:


----------



## el palmesano

*THE HEART OF EUROPE (The World)*



A7R said:


> Video about the project courtesy of EuroNews:


----------



## el palmesano

*TOPPED OUT: NAKHEEL MALL, 240m, 52F Hotel (Palm Jumeirah)*






















grandmath said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*UNKNOWN PROJECT (Jumeirah)*





Scion said:


> Photo from weibo.com


----------



## estonian

Nice to see offshore development actually happening


----------



## el palmesano

*Falcon Junction Project*








Emarati2009 said:


> *Mohammed bin Rashid launches construction of AED394 million Shindagha Bridge project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://sheikhmohammed.ae/en-us/News/Details





dubai 26 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI SKY PODS*










A7R said:


> RTA released a video (link below) and it shows the proposed skypods route:
> 
> Which roughly translates to this on google maps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTA Video (screenshot above taken at 3:14):


----------



## el palmesano

*Sunset promenade Dubai*


































>











Sunset Promenade


The new beachfront destination features a unique range of activities it covers an area of 80,000m2 connected to Jumeirah Beach Walk and specially designed to cater for family entertainment. Dealing with the site restrictions and narrow beach depth, Sunset Promenade offers a range of small...




www.archidust.com


----------



## el palmesano

*Sky Garden*


----------



## el palmesano

*Deira plaza





*


----------



## el palmesano

*VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI MALL, +200m, +150m*






























Gabriel900 said:


> Today from home!





DocDubai said:


> From facebook (not by me)


----------



## el palmesano

*DEIRA ENRICHMENT PROJECT*

*













*


----------



## el palmesano

*Futuristic video od Dubai:*

Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum Business Award Opening Ceremony video 2019

*



*


----------



## cilindr0

Great posts! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## el palmesano

^^



---------

more:

* THE ADDRESS JUMEIRAH RESORT & SPA AT JBR*




Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





delalande27 said:


> View attachment 51285
> 
> 
> Construction in front of my appartment. Waiting for my penthouse delivery.
> 
> Construction, busy day and night. During night time , i can see the first 20 floor with light on the hotel side, and up to 10 floor on residential side. Could be deliver between dec 2020 and march 2021. It depends of possible lockdown of construction workers in the future.





Gabriel900 said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address Beach Resort Guide | Propsearch.ae
> 
> 
> In-depth guide to Address Beach Resort to help with your Dubai property search including properties for sale and properties to rent, real estate companies involved, transport guide, history, masterplan information and property market statistics and analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES DUBAI OPERA, 260m + 230m*



BenjiDXB said:


> View attachment 35642
> 
> Taken on 21st of March - what do you guys think is this 'basin' at the bottom on the right hand side going to be ? Water feature ? Flower bed ? Swimming pool ?





NK2 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

an extra that is not a project, but you can see lot of them:


----------



## Wewillwin98

i cant get to my old account since they changed the layout


----------



## Wewillwin98




----------



## el palmesano

Wewillwin98 said:


> i cant get to my old account since they changed the layout


^^ if they build something similar, it will be awsome


----------



## Wewillwin98

I think this project is very serious since District One is sold out


----------



## el palmesano

WOW!

but I think that most of all that will never see the light of the sun...


----------



## el palmesano

*UNDER C: AL SUFOUH UNNAMED TOWER, ~48F (Media City)*











A7R said:


> Today by me:


----------



## el palmesano

* Footbridge at DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR *




Whisky Peak said:


> *"IJP Architects and AKT II Reveal 230m Footbridge Connecting the World’s Tallest Tower"*
> source: IJP Architects and AKT II Reveal 230m Footbridge Connecting the World’s Tallest Tower
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## el palmesano

The palm Jable Ali is stopped, but there are projects nearby going on:

a remember of Palm Jabel Ali:



>


*Downtown Jebel Ali*
















(the image is old, but it shows where it is)







































How it looks nowadays:

*The Galleries at Downtown Jebel Ali Complex*


----------



## el palmesano

some towers at *Dwntown Jebel Ali*


----------



## el palmesano

*Azizi Aura in Downtown Jebel Ali (Payment Plan)*






























*








New Launch! Azizi Aura in Downtown Jebel Ali (Payment Plan) – FAIR DEAL






fairdealdubai.com




*


----------



## el palmesano

*Riviera in Meydan | Mohammed Bin Rashid City















*


----------



## el palmesano

*Mina at Palm Jumeirah*


----------



## el palmesano

*Cityland Mall*
















recent videos:


----------



## el palmesano

*Sustainable City Dubai








*


----------



## gdipasqu

Any update ?


----------



## BenFerro

What happened to THE WORLD


----------



## BenFerro

The Royal Atlantis Resort & Residences on Palm Jumeirah






May 2020


----------



## BenFerro

The Skyview Residences with Rooftop Pool and view to Burj Khalifa


----------



## BenFerro

Emaar Beachfront


----------



## cilindr0

I understand there is no updates as Summer is terrible for constructing


----------



## Danjool

@GeneratorNL please come back, we miss your posts🙏🏼


----------



## GeneratorNL

Danjool said:


> @GeneratorNL please come back, we miss your posts🙏🏼


I might come back one day. For now I'm quite happy just popping in every now and then. 

But it's great to know I'm being missed.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vida Residences Dubai Mall* | Downtown Dubai

Dubai forum thread: #UNDER C: VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI MALL, +200m, +150m, 56F...
Official website: https://www.emaar.com/en/property-launch/vida-dubai-mall/


Location

Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, Downtown Dubai
Location on Wikimapia: click here
Project facts

Developer: Emaar
Architect: ?
Height: ?
Number of floors: 56 + 39 (two towers)
Use: serviced hotel apartments
This project is not to be confused with the other Vida Residences in Downtown Dubai
Status: under construction





Recent picture

5 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum of the Future* | Dubai International Financial Centre

Dubai forum thread: #PROJECT: MUSEUM OF THE FUTURE
Official website: The Museum Of The Future | Home


Location

Next to Emirates Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre
Location on Wikimapia: click here
Project facts

Developer: Dubai Future Foundation (a government initiative)
Architect: Killa Design
Description: The museum will actively produce futuristic inventions and contribute to UAE's mission to be a global innovation center. It will also house an incubation center for new inventions along with the museum of prototyped ideas. The museum will house 'innovation labs' focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport, and providing a platform for inventions by world-leading technology giants and startups.
Status: topped out






Recent picture

4 days ago:









Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## GeneratorNL

*AMA Tower* | Sheikh Zayed Road

Dubai forum thread: #UNDER C: AMA TOWER, 62F, 333m Com Res (SZR)
Official website: n/a


Location

Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Financial Center metro station
Location on Wikimapia: click here
Project facts

Developer: AMA Holding
Architect: National Engineering Bureau
Height: 333 m
Number of floors: 62
Use: residential and commercial
Status: under construction









Source: AMA Tower


Recent picture

17 days ago:



























Source: forum member Gabriel900

6 days ago:



















Source: forum member Gabriel900


----------



## gdipasqu

So sad


----------



## el palmesano

GeneratorNL said:


> In the Dubai sub-forum you will find plenty of updates. There's just no one willing to post them here. ;-)


I tried for a while, but it is not my city haha 

I was hoping someone from the Emirates forum was going to keep doing the updates, but was not the case...


----------



## perheps

May be coronavirus making them stay home or they sneak out of the house take pictures from them to here, I think?


----------



## YalnızAdam

Perheps, did you read what *GeneratorNL wrote?*


----------



## el palmesano

*UNDER C: AL SHERAA ("The Sail"), 20F (Al Jaddaf)*


































































Gabriel900 said:


> Al Shera'a
> 
> 
> Guide to Al Shera'a for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Al Shera'a has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*THE GRAND AT DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR, 300m+*











loandxb said:


> Taken by myself yesterday evening.





FreeMarkets said:


>





RichardLR said:


> Emaar sent a construction update. Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the greenery on the left of the approach road.


----------



## el palmesano

*ADDRESS HARBOUR POINT, +250m*











loandxb said:


> Taken by myself yesterday evening.





Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me





Alteneiji said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*CREEK RISE, 150m+, 100m+*










loandxb said:


> Sorry for the poor quality. Taken yesterday by myself.


----------



## el palmesano

*17 ICON BAY, 150m+*


















loandxb said:


> Taken by myself yesterday evening.


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR (Formerly THE LAGOONS)*



Gabriel900 said:


> As seen from Karama .. by me





Gabriel900 said:


>





loandxb said:


> Forgot to post this one. Taken about 3 weeks ago on a flight out of DXB. As you can see, no visible progress on the roads nor the park.





loandxb said:


> Two days ago by myself.





Alteneiji said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*AZIZI FARHAD (DCH2)*

























loandxb said:


> This is topped out indeed. Also confirmed on Azizi's website. Taken yesterday.





lilyz said:


> Topped out:


----------



## el palmesano

*SOBHA HARTLAND (MBR City)*


























loandxb said:


> Today by myself. Sorry for the low quality.





A7R said:


> Yesterday by me:


----------



## el palmesano

* MIDTOWN BY DEYAAR*
















samir316 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*CAYAN CANTARA*

























Gabriel900 said:


> End of September! Seems on hold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cayan Cantara by Rotana
> 
> 
> Guide to Cayan Cantara by Rotana for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Cayan Cantara by Rotana has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI CREEK EXTENSION (AKA DUBAI CANAL)*


Gabriel900 said:


>





Ahmedn97 said:


> Taken on 16-10-2020


----------



## el palmesano

*MEYDAN ONE*











10 month ago:



Scion said:


> Photo source:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9wdHsuhnvs/





Gabriel900 said:


> Today from home!


----------



## el palmesano

*AZIZI RIVIERA*








































lilyz said:


>





lilyz said:


>





lilyz said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*PORTO DUBAI (UMM SUQEIM)*











Philip Marlowe said:


> Finally some further details of this! Title: *Al Jazeera Resort Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جزيرة «وصل» تتشكّل على شواطئ دبي
> 
> 
> رصد «البيان الاقتصادي» تصاعد الأعمال الإنشائية في مشروع منتجع الجزيرة، الذي تنفذه وتديره مجموعة «وصل لإدارة الأصول» في دبي على مقربة من برج العرب.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.albayan.ae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Managed by Wasl Asset Management Group in Dubai, the below pic shows the end of the island's refilling operations to look like it is floating on Dubai's shores, in preparation for the construction of its residential, hotel and leisure icons, and the completion of the construction of foundations


----------



## el palmesano

*THE HEART OF EUROPE (The World)*


















morenoque said:


> * CNN article and gallery: *Dubai's audacious Heart of Europe megaproject nears first stage completion <<





Icewave said:


>





Josau said:


> I don’t know if this was posted before. The guy in the video is a little strange, the video is actually a little strange, but I must say, I am impressed. I never thought they would get this far, but they did.


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI HARBOUR*



















Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Today
> 
> The towers are progressing well, the one that was on-hold is still the same though. Not sure about Ellie Saab's tower, is it on-hold or just waiting for the foundation contactor, they already did piling and then the site became empty.
> 
> Final Infrastructure works are going on also from the marina entrance ( Cables, water, etc...)





Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





DocDubai said:


> Taken this week by a friend from the cockpit


----------



## el palmesano

*MINA by AZIZI, 10F Res (Palm Jumeirah)*


















lilyz said:


> 99% Complete according to AZIZI:





Alteneiji said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^

horrible hahah

the project and what thet build are completly different things


----------



## el palmesano

*BLUE WATERS ISLAND (DUBAI MARINA)*











Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Aaaaand Done





JonasBonn said:


>





JonasBonn said:


> I really hope they keep the speed and we will see in near future an announcement of official opening date...





Burj Khalifa fan said:


> ^^^ I believe even the frame is thinner and more elegant. And they managed to make the whole wheel an LED screen
> I went up on one of the Residential buildings and captured this with my phone. Looks stunning from near. The reception area is still pure concrete though, a lot of work still for them.





Al0n said:


> Drones Show at Ain Dubai......


----------



## el palmesano

*THE WORLD*


----------



## el palmesano

*AL SHAFAR INVEST. PROJECT (PJCRC-33), 3x14F Res + Com (Palm Jumeirah)*




Alteneiji said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*ARENCO PALM RESORT*


















Alteneiji said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*THE KINGDOM OF SHEBA*












Alteneiji said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

* SUNSET PROMENADE (Jumeirah Third)*


















The-King said:


> new recreational development by RTA in Jumeirah Third (3), see below:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274589463990108161
> Location:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Google Earth


----------



## el palmesano

*THE GATEWAY TOWERS*












Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Ok, so I wanted to post about this for a while. This one was taken last Monday. I have seen the crane moves a lot especially on the tower nearest to SZR side. So it is technically not so on hold. But will try to watch these if there is any progress regarding floor count.
> 
> Btw I think this should be in DMC and Al Suffouh section more than off-shore, as it is not really in the palm.


----------



## el palmesano

*SE7EN Residences, 14F (Palm Jumeirah)*











Gabriel900 said:


> Seven Palm
> 
> 
> Guide to Seven Palm for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Seven Palm has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*PORT DE LA MER : COTE LA MER (LA MER BEACH JUMEIRAH )*






























BenjiDXB said:


> Taken from Pearl Jumeirah near Nikki Beach Residence on the 29th of June 2020 - Construction is ongoing


----------



## el palmesano

*ONE AT THE PALM (BY OMNIYAT), RES, 25F, 100m (PALM JUMEIRAH)*











Alteneiji said:


>





Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





Gabriel900 said:


> One at Palm Jumeirah
> 
> 
> Guide to One at Palm Jumeirah for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything One at Palm Jumeirah has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*THE ROYAL ATLANTIS RESORT, RES+HOTEL, 47F (Palm Jumeirah)*


----------



## el palmesano

*NAKHEEL MALL, 240m, 52F Hotel (Palm Jumeirah)*











JonasBonn said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

Great updates, El Palmesano! Thanks!


----------



## BenFerro

Dubai Metro Extension ( Red Line ) to EXPO 2020 Site


----------



## el palmesano

*The Grand in Dubai Creek Harbour*


----------



## el palmesano

*GRANDE, 300m*











FreeMarkets said:


> Taken by me yesterday (Dec 12)


----------



## el palmesano

*UNDER C: IL PRIMO, 365m, 88F (DBD)*



Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:





FreeMarkets said:


> Taken by me yesterday in Dec 12


----------



## el palmesano

*DOWNTOWN VIEWS II, 3 x ??F (DBD)*












Gabriel900 said:


> Today


----------



## el palmesano

*ACT ONE | ACT TWO, 46F + 52F (DBD)*











FreeMarkets said:


> Taken by me yesterday


----------



## el palmesano

* VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI MALL, +200m, +150m, 56F + 39F, Res (DBD)*




















Gabriel900 said:


> View attachment 872349
> 
> 
> View attachment 872350


----------



## el palmesano

*Central Park At City Walk By Meraas* * (Al Wasl)*

















grandmath said:


> Nice job Meraas!! I guess those will sell out fast. Handover planned for 2021.





A7R said:


> Some pictures of the new Central Park development model:



update:


A7R said:


> A couple of days ago by me:


----------



## el palmesano

*ELITE DOWNTOWN RESIDENCE, 27F Res








*



robert_dk said:


> Earlier Today


----------



## el palmesano

* MUSEUM OF THE FUTURE*



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me





Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Today. MASTERPIECE!!!


----------



## el palmesano

*FORTE, 80F + 50F, 300m+ (DBD)*











FreeMarkets said:


> Taken by me on Dec 12 (yesterday)


----------



## el palmesano

*ONE ZA'ABEEL, 67F + 54F, 306m + 235m, RES + HOTEL








*



Gabriel900 said:


> As seen from Downtown .. by me





Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me





Blizzy said:


> Why are there no windows in the cantilever section?


----------



## el palmesano

*BURJ ROYALE, +250m, +58F, RES (DBD)*












Gabriel900 said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> By me .. Business Bay as a bonus in the background


----------



## el palmesano

*DOWNTOWN VIEWS, 55F, 200m+ (DBD)








*



BenjiDXB said:


> 20 11 20 taken by me...the building on the right hand side appears to be 'done'....





Gabriel900 said:


> By me ..


----------



## el palmesano

*DOWNTOWN VIEWS, 55F, 200m+ (DBD)








*



BenjiDXB said:


> 20 11 20 taken by me...the building on the right hand side appears to be 'done'....





Gabriel900 said:


> By me ..


----------



## el palmesano

*PARK 1 TOWERS, Res (Wasl1)*




















Gabriel900 said:


> By me


----------



## el palmesano

*KINGSTON MIXED USE, 2x30F Res, Hotel (Business Bay)*












Gabriel900 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*BAYZ BY DANUBE, 29F, Res*











Gabriel900 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*DOWNTOWN DUBAI*




BenjiDXB said:


> Last Thursday...it doesn't look so bad...





Philip Marlowe said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me from Burj Khalifa





Ahmedn97 said:


> Downtown and Business Bay from the alleyways of Jumeirah (18-11-2020)





FreeMarkets said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*AVANI PALM VIEW, ~48F (Media City)*











Alteneiji said:


>





Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:





Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

* BLOOM TOWERS, 44F + 2x33F*











A7R said:


> Yesterday by me:





zwamborn said:


> 2020 july from propsearch


----------



## BenFerro

*The Adress Beach Resort Hotel & Residences. *

Highest infinity roof pool in Dubai with view to Palm Jumeirah.


----------



## BenFerro

*Avani Palm View Dubai Hotel & Suites*

also with rooftop pool with view to Palm Jumeirah


----------



## BenFerro




----------



## BenFerro

*Bla Bla Beach Club *

with view to Bluewater Island with 210m high wheel The Eye.


----------



## el palmesano

*FORTE, 80F + 50F, 300m+ (DBD)*











Ahmedn97 said:


> (Taken by me on 15-01-2021)


----------



## el palmesano

*BURJ CROWN, +160m, 45F (Downtown Dubai)*












Gabriel900 said:


> by me


----------



## el palmesano

*AYKON CITY, 90F + 80F + 63F + 60F, 351m, 326m (SZR)*
















Gabriel900 said:


> Aykon City
> 
> 
> Guide to Aykon City for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Aykon City has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*PARAMOUNT TOWER HOTEL AND RESIDENCES, 250m+, 65F, Res + Hotel (SZR)*












Gabriel900 said:


> Paramount Tower Hotel & Residences Guide | Propsearch.ae
> 
> 
> In-depth guide to Paramount Tower Hotel & Residences to help with your Dubai property search including properties for sale and properties to rent, real estate companies involved, transport guide, history, masterplan information and property market statistics and analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## GeneratorNL

Your updates are (as always) very much appreciated, El Palmesano.


----------



## el palmesano

GeneratorNL said:


> Your updates are (as always) very much appreciated, El Palmesano.


thanks


----------



## Icewave




----------



## Dale

Just when I thought Dubai had gotten tired.


----------



## BenFerro

*DUBAI 2040 MASTERPLAN

Beaches will be extended by 400 per cent and 60 per cent of Dubai will be nature reserves under the 2040 plan. 









Dubai 2040: how Urban Master Plan will transform the lives of residents


The ambitious vision is key to the emirate's evolution into a mature city




www.thenationalnews.com




*


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto




----------



## prinzdan92

Poor people in Cayan Tower, premier sea views blocked forever... SAD


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto

Ciel Tower will be the highest hotel tower of the world with having the highest infinity pool of the world. A great view to Palm Jumeirah


----------



## Ecopolisia

I clearly see the NIMBYism ,building laws , owner rights, etc. aren't strong and solid at all in the city (or the whole country) where it kinda should be in this case in some extent, I suppose?..Hmm?.. Besides that, I'm totally digging the overall design and infinity swimming pool of it. And, I bet the façade/cladding would be more heavily invested and focused this time (due to its location and its potential great title to be obtained. Not quite the height, whatsoever. Many bad examples of equal height - and slightly lesser - with not so topnotch or top-quality claddings...)to look equally as good and top quality like, unlike many facades of the latest skyscrapers in the city. The location is prime and topnotch, but don't give an inch - even not just a bit - about other lower supertalls - of course mostly those behind it - around itself as well..lol... ✌👍😬😌🙃😉🌈💎


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto

The Fast & Furious 9 Advertisment on Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Michalhal

No new investitions ?


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto




----------



## SatoshiNakamoto

Why Palm Jebel Ali is still empty


----------



## el palmesano

*Two stations on Dubai Metro Expo 2020 route to open on June 1*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396089345942212610


----------



## el palmesano

*AL SHERAA ("The Sail"), 20F (Al Jaddaf)*






















el palmesano said:


> *UNDER C: AL SHERAA ("The Sail"), 20F (Al Jaddaf)*





Ahmedn97 said:


> Taken by me on 03-03-21


----------



## el palmesano

*VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI MALL, +200m, +150m*












Gabriel900 said:


>





Gabriel900 said:


>





Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> I agree a bit.
> 
> I agree with you in that many projects get announced, many others get never build and/or canceled.
> 
> I disagree with you that all Dubai does is BlaBla. Even if 50% gets canceled, that still a ton of projects that are very impressive and which are important to follow. Additionally, you shoud not compare Emaar with Meydan. The 1km tower is Emaar and this right here Meydan. Meydan built their racetrack, but since then is kinda meh. Emaar on the other hand is fairly reliable and very impressive in what they do. For example, while the tower in the middle of the district isnt rising yet, the district itself is. They are still building at rapid speed impressive buildings everywhere and I doubt that the 1km tower is "dead". I for one just think they are waiting till a tower like that is needed again. It got announced when it seemed like Saudi Arabia would steal Dubais trophy of highest tower in the world. Then their tower got put on hold, so did the 1km tower in Dubai. I have no worries that as soon as a new mega project gets announced that might Steal Dubais Crown, the 1km tower is back on track. Emaar has shown that they can do their job many times before!!


On the other hand, if you look at the projects that are cancelled and those that survive, it's a pretty consistent theme that the most spectacular ones fall into the former category while the modest ones are the ones that survive. 

I mean, how many 400+ m towers have been announced for Dubai since the financial crisis? Not a single one, except those that were already under construction in 2007, has been completed. The spectacular island projects haven't gone anywhere. The canal extension? The various proposals to build the world's biggest mall or the biggest theme park? The new airport? Those extravagant "new downtowns"? The Hyperloop to Abu Dhabi? All got a square hit of reality in the face. And yet more like that keep being announced, only to fizzle out into nothing. 

Meanwhile, new impressive projects *are* being completed in the city, projects that would turn heads anywhere. But they tend to be overlooked because they are overshadowed by the constant stream of promises to build projects that are twice as big and twice as cool, that never materialize. Developer A announces and builds a 300 m tower, but gets no press because Developer B announces a 500 m tower whose fancy renders go viral, but which ends up not getting built.

Dubai One is pretty symptomatic of the latter category. It has an eye-catching height of 711 whooping meters, and fancy renders, and lofty promises, and yet its site is a half-built ruin where the only motion is the sand being moved by the wind. It generates a lot of buzz, but no actual construction. It takes attention away from projects like SLS or Fountain Views, that are impressive in their own right but not as impressive as the non-existent buildings next door. 

And yet the next time a huge tower is announced, it gets the same hype rolling again. Developers get to bait even more investment based on pie-in-the-sky proposals, towers that are actually built get pushed out of the limelight, and everybody focuses on the Shiny New Thing until it turns out not to exist in reality. 

Dubai is an impressive city that delivers some great projects worth being excited for. I just wish its developers would stop promising twice what they actually can deliver. Building a 300 m tower is impressive enough in itself, no need to make up a 600 m tower to try to get even more attention.


----------



## LuffyH7

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQJ7LvNpHaJ/

interesting proposal


----------



## LuffyH7




----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

But this is just a render of a "dream" right and not an actual project? Or is this actually in some way or another in developement?


----------



## LuffyH7

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> But this is just a render of a "dream" right and not an actual project? Or is this actually in some way or another in developement?


I dont know but The people who designed this designed a lot of other projects in the past so they are pretty reliable but I don’t think this will be built anytime soon


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto

A new Burj al Arab


----------



## GeneratorNL

SatoshiNakamoto said:


> A new Burj al Arab


I knew Dubai likes to copy famous landmarks from other countries, but it would be extremely silly if it started copying _its own _landmarks.


----------



## Dale

So much for the notion that Dubai is “skyscrapers in the sand.” Impressive density and ever-increasing greenery.


----------



## LuffyH7

Why is dubai forums dead rn theres literally no updates right now is it because of summer


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Dubai-listed Union Properties unveils 79,635m2 Motor City Views project.

















Dubai Financial Market (DFM)-listed Union Properties, Dubai-based real estate developer, has announced its latest development project named Motor City Views, which is one of the emirate’s upcoming integrated residential communities. *

The recent project is expected to add value to the emirate’s comprehensive urban redevelopment efforts. Construction operations are expected to begin by the end of this year after obtaining the final approvals from Dubai authorities.

Positioned in the heart of Motor City and overlooking its racetrack, Motor City Views has a total gross area of approximately 79,635m2 (857,184 sq ft).

Motor City Views features 880 residences comprising 313 studios, 427 one-bedroom apartments, 133 two-bedroom apartments, and seven three-room apartments with a contemporary design and warm colors, giving the interiors a comforting effect.

The apartments are divided into three buildings with seven floors and are serviced by recreational areas designated for residents such as air-conditioned sports halls, covered children’s playground, and swimming pools of different sizes for all age groups. The buildings include a retail area that comprises a shopping mall with diverse shops, restaurants, and various recreational activities to meet the needs of the residential community.

Commenting on the project, HE Khalifa Hassan Al Hammadi, Chairman of the Board of Directors, Union Properties, said: “We are proud to become one of the first prominent real estate companies in Dubai to embrace and implement the concept of integrated residential communities. This reflects our strong emphasis on quality property developments through which we can contribute to the emirate’s booming real estate industry and impressive urban scene.

The Motor City Views project, the latest in our investment portfolio, is the true embodiment of this innovative concept, which seeks to provide an integrated lifestyle to those who are looking for unique real estate units.”

Al Hammadi added: “We look forward to launching more residential, commercial, hotel, and entertainment projects within Motor City. Once completed, our newest project will raise the bar even higher in the local real estate market amid promising industry opportunities that are vital to the UAE’s preparations for the next 50 years.”


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Lulu Group eyes big box retail, to open UAE's first 'megamarket'.








*


UAE-based hypermarkets operator Lulu Group has partnered with Dubai Outlet Mall to open the country’s first-ever megamarket, a concept popularised by big-box retailer Costco that enables customers to shop everything under one roof. 
Bigger than a supermarket or a hypermarket, the upcoming shopping destination will occupy an area of 200,000 square feet and will offer all sorts of goods, from groceries to electronics, shoes and clothes, a spokesperson told Zawya. 

The outlet is slated to open in the beginning of 2022. Targeting both B2B and B2C buyers, the store will be operating on a “cash and carry” concept and leverage on bulk prices. 
“The cash and carry concept [of the store] offers exclusive bargains as well as a broad range of low-cost, high-value products at competitive prices focused on merchandise quality, wide selection, as well as customer ease and convenience,” Ali Khammas, executive director of Dubai Outlet Mall, said. 
*Demand for value shopping *
The partnership has been entered ahead of the opening of Dubai Outlet Mall’s expansion, which will span over 3.5 million square feet, elevating the shopping centre’s status as the largest outlet mall in the world. 
Lulu Group made the strategic decision to open a megamarket after research showed that the new mall expansion could potentially attract 1.2 million customers who are into value shopping and year-round bargains. 
“Our aim is to enhance the retail experience for our customers within prestigious developments in the buoyant retail sector and Dubai Outlet Mall has provided us the perfect platform to present to the region the latest in value retail,” said Yusuff Ali M.A., chairman and managing director of Lulu Group. 
“We are confident in the demand for bargains and cash and carry goods and look forward to being pioneers together in this area of retail.” 
The retail giant has been on an expansion spree, opening at least 10 hypermarkets in the first quarter of 2021 alone.


----------



## MarciuSky2

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Dubai-listed Union Properties unveils 79,635m2 Motor City Views project.
> 
> View attachment 1985170
> View attachment 1985171
> 
> 
> Dubai Financial Market (DFM)-listed Union Properties, Dubai-based real estate developer, has announced its latest development project named Motor City Views, which is one of the emirate’s upcoming integrated residential communities. *
> 
> The recent project is expected to add value to the emirate’s comprehensive urban redevelopment efforts. Construction operations are expected to begin by the end of this year after obtaining the final approvals from Dubai authorities.
> 
> Positioned in the heart of Motor City and overlooking its racetrack, Motor City Views has a total gross area of approximately 79,635m2 (857,184 sq ft).
> 
> Motor City Views features 880 residences comprising 313 studios, 427 one-bedroom apartments, 133 two-bedroom apartments, and seven three-room apartments with a contemporary design and warm colors, giving the interiors a comforting effect.
> 
> The apartments are divided into three buildings with seven floors and are serviced by recreational areas designated for residents such as air-conditioned sports halls, covered children’s playground, and swimming pools of different sizes for all age groups. The buildings include a retail area that comprises a shopping mall with diverse shops, restaurants, and various recreational activities to meet the needs of the residential community.
> 
> Commenting on the project, HE Khalifa Hassan Al Hammadi, Chairman of the Board of Directors, Union Properties, said: “We are proud to become one of the first prominent real estate companies in Dubai to embrace and implement the concept of integrated residential communities. This reflects our strong emphasis on quality property developments through which we can contribute to the emirate’s booming real estate industry and impressive urban scene.
> 
> The Motor City Views project, the latest in our investment portfolio, is the true embodiment of this innovative concept, which seeks to provide an integrated lifestyle to those who are looking for unique real estate units.”
> 
> Al Hammadi added: “We look forward to launching more residential, commercial, hotel, and entertainment projects within Motor City. Once completed, our newest project will raise the bar even higher in the local real estate market amid promising industry opportunities that are vital to the UAE’s preparations for the next 50 years.”


Constructions works launched 


Redirect Notice


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Dubai's Meydan unveils luxury Canal Front Residences.



















Dubai's Meydan unveils luxury Canal Front Residences


The latest addition to Meydan's collection of luxury residential developments is on sale from today



www.zawya.com




*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

























































































Meydan Canal Front Residences at Al Safa


Imbued by a spirit of urbanism, the Dubai Water Canal has inspired artists and writers. The picturesque vistas are profoundly soul- nurturing




www.berkshirehathawayhomeservicesgp.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Danube unveils 808-unit residential tower in Dubai*



























Dubai's Danube Properties announces launch of Dhs475m Skyz Tower


The residential project will be developed at Arjan, close to Miracle Gardens.




gulfbusiness.com


----------



## el palmesano

^^

a little bit ugly...


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Dar Al Arkan, Missoni partner to develop $217.7m residential tower in Dubai*













https://www.worldconstructionnetwork.com/news/dar-al-arkan-missoni-partner-to-develop-2177m-residential-tower-in-dubai/


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## Freddy.c

Thanks for the updates brother


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto

*Dubai aims to attract 25 million tourists in 2025










D*ubai plans to merge the departments of economy and tourism as it hopes to attract 25 million tourists in 2025, Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Dubai's Crown Prince, said on Twitter on Saturday.

Sheikh Hamdan added that Helal Al Marri will be appointed as a general director of the new department.

Dubai's ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum said the new department's main objectives include increasing the added value of the industrial sector by 150% over the next five years, expanding foreign export markets for local products by 50% and increasing the number of tourists by 40%, his media office said.

He added that the Emirate also wants to attract 100,000 companies in the next three years, 400 global economic events annually by 2025, and encourage private sector companies and family businesses to list on the financial markets and stock exchanges in Dubai.









Dubai aims to attract 25 million tourists in 2025


Dubai plans to merge the departments of economy and tourism as it hopes to attract 25 million tourists in 2025, Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*WenChao Group to set up $200mln food hub in Dubai.*

The first phase of the WenChao Logistics Hub Dubai is scheduled to begin in the first half of 2022, comprising an integrated warehouse, distribution centre, food processing and manufacturing plant for semi-cooked and braised food. The more than 950,000 sq ft factory will incorporate the latest technology to support a predicted food production turnover worth up to AED500 million annually.










WenChao Group to set up $200mln food hub in Dubai


The first phase of the WenChao Logistics Hub Dubai is scheduled to begin in the first half of 2022




www.zawya.com


----------



## GeneratorNL

A must-see video for anyone who's interested in the future of Dubai.


----------



## london lad

GeneratorNL said:


> A must-see video for anyone who's interested in the future of Dubai.


To almost double the population by 2040 would require a big increase in construction even for some where as construction crazy as dubai. 

On a different note why is this thread pretty dead. Surely there's gotta be a people out in dubai who can take photos of the masses of construction projects?


----------



## Atmosphere

london lad said:


> To almost double the population by 2040 would require a big increase in construction even for some where as construction crazy as dubai.
> 
> On a different note why is this thread pretty dead. Surely there's gotta be a people out in dubai who can take photos of the masses of construction projects?


There are many updates on the local Dubai subforum, just nobody is posting it here.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*AL WASL TOWER
--------------------------------



















---------------------------------------------------------------------------










*


----------



## droneriot

Wealthy Russians flee to Dubai to avoid sanctions


Property purchases by Russians in Dubai surged by 67% in the first quarter of 2022, a report says.



www.bbc.com





Summary: A huge influx of non-sanctioned wealthy Russian individuals and Russian companies makes real estate prices in Dubai soar. We may be looking at the beginning of a resurgance of Dubai construction projects.


----------



## Niek99

I have a question: what is currently under construction at the former "signature towers" plot in the Business Bay? Saw construction going on in the latest google earth satellite update:









Is there a threat for this project?


----------



## Giff

Niek99 said:


> I have a question: what is currently under construction at the former "signature towers" plot in the Business Bay? Saw construction going on in the latest google earth satellite update:
> 
> View attachment 3406942
> 
> Is there a threat for this project?


Beautiful projects canceled_Build this project
*THE PENINSULA*


----------



## Niek99

Giff said:


> Beautiful projects canceled_Build this project
> *THE PENINSULA*


Thank you!


----------



## MarciuSky2

*South Bay Development *

The South Bay master development in The Residential District of Dubai South has officially been launched. Located in a strategic location on Expo Road, the project will feature townhouses and villas, and waterfront mansions. 

In particular, the South Bay master development in The Residential District of Dubai South will feature over 200 waterfront mansions and 800 villas. The homes will be spread across a built-up area of 1,207 meters squared.













https://www.arabianbusiness.com/industries/construction/new-residential-community-along-expo-road-to-feature-13000-square-foot-waterfront-mansions


----------



## MarciuSky2

*OMNIYAT begins construction of its uber-luxury residential project in Dubai.





















https://www.arabianbusiness.com/industries/construction/omniyat-begins-construction-of-its-uber-luxury-residential-project-in-dubai


*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Uptown Tower | 340m | 1115ft | 78 fl | T/O


















*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Cavalli Tower | 300m | 984ft | 70 fl | U/C*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Il Primo | 356m | 1168ft | 79 fl | T/O


















*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Ciel Tower | 366m | 1199ft | 81 fl | U/C*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Regalia | 331m | 1086ft | 70 fl | U/C








*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Safa Two de GRISOGONO | 340m | 1115ft | 85 fl | App*


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!! thanks!!

keep posting!


----------



## london lad

Does anyone know why Google Maps is quite poor in Dubai and has no 3D? I presume its because the rulers don't want it which is bizzare as they love to show Dubai off at any opportunity??


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Downtown Circle | 550m | 1804ft | Pro*

The planned project is known as Downtown Circle and is a 550-metre-tall ring, which will encircle Burj Khalifa. Designers hope it will shake up traditional ideas of gated communities and skyscraper homes. It is also intended to be sustainable and self-sufficient.

Artist illustrations show the striking scale of the structure, which is hoped will encompass all of Downtown Dubai with a circumference of three kilometres.

It will be broken down into smaller units, which will contain homes as well as public, commercial and cultural spaces.

The ambitious project has been drawn up by Najmus Chowdry and Nils Remess, co-founders of Znera Space, who often focus on experimental architecture that explores and addresses social boundaries and environmental issues.































































Giant ring surrounds Burj Khalifa 550 metres above ground in stunning new design


Downtown Circle would be a megastructure encompassing Downtown Dubai




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*BEACHGATE By ADDRESS : Approved.








*


----------



## Ecopolisia

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Downtown Circle | 550m | 1804ft | Pro*
> 
> The planned project is known as Downtown Circle and is a 550-metre-tall ring, which will encircle Burj Khalifa. Designers hope it will shake up traditional ideas of gated communities and skyscraper homes. It is also intended to be sustainable and self-sufficient.
> 
> Artist illustrations show the striking scale of the structure, which is hoped will encompass all of Downtown Dubai with a circumference of three kilometres.
> 
> It will be broken down into smaller units, which will contain homes as well as public, commercial and cultural spaces.
> 
> The ambitious project has been drawn up by Najmus Chowdry and Nils Remess, co-founders of Znera Space, who often focus on experimental architecture that explores and addresses social boundaries and environmental issues.
> 
> View attachment 3679796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679797
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679800
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679801
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679804
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant ring surrounds Burj Khalifa 550 metres above ground in stunning new design
> 
> 
> Downtown Circle would be a megastructure encompassing Downtown Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenationalnews.com





I won't laugh with a laughing-emoji(not this time)
But, I surely missing a SSC-specalized "hmm"- or "deeply thinking"-emoji,because that would most certainly would be the very case to use here in this context of those images and the structure within them?....
A kinda wild, yet very nice ((concept)) or ((vision)),though,I think...
But again,let's us just FIRST FULLY build the Dubai Creek Tower,instead...Right?..🤔🤔🤔😅🤷👍


----------



## KlausDiggy

Now that NEOM is taking more concrete shape in Saudi Arabia, Dubai is coming around the corner with this vision. Absolutely crazy!


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

KlausDiggy said:


> Now that NEOM is taking more concrete shape in Saudi Arabia, Dubai is coming around the corner with this vision. Absolutely crazy!


So crazy, that I would bet very good money that it will never see the light of day


----------



## el palmesano

*IL PRIMO, 360m*













Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





Ahmedn97 said:


> (08-07-2022)


----------



## el palmesano

*THE ADDRESS RESIDENCES DUBAI OPERA, 260m + 230m*












Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





BenjiDXB said:


>





Ahmedn97 said:


> (08-07-2022)


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

*MARSA AL ARAB*
















































Josau said:


>





Josau said:


> Yesterday from Burj al Arab


----------



## el palmesano

*AVA Palm Jumeirah*


----------



## el palmesano

*THE HEART OF EUROPE*


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI HARBOUR*








Ahmedn97 said:


> I wish every substation and district cooling could be masked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same applies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So green
> 
> (08-07-2022)


----------



## el palmesano

*THE GATEWAY TOWERS*


----------



## el palmesano

*SE7EN Residences*





















Gabriel900 said:


> Seven Palm
> 
> 
> Guide to Seven Palm for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Seven Palm has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae





Erwin_1999 said:


> The pool looks very nice on the roof. And this building gets some bonus points for the solar panels!
> 
> 4-3-2022:


----------



## el palmesano

*THE ROYAL ATLANTIS RESORT*



A Chicagoan said:


> *July 24:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlantis "The Royal" by Frank Reipen on 500px.com


----------



## el palmesano

Dubai Creek Development

* AZIZI FARHAD (DCH2)*


















































lilyz said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI CREEK BEACH*
*DUBAI CREEK BEACH*





























Gabriel900 said:


> Creek Beach
> 
> 
> Guide to Creek Beach for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Creek Beach has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*THE GRAND AT DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR*






















Gabriel900 said:


> The Grand at Dubai Creek Harbour
> 
> 
> Guide to The Grand at Dubai Creek Harbour for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything The Grand at Dubai Creek Harbour has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR*



Scion said:


> UAE from air by Dawn Dev Ambadan, on Flickr









morenoque said:


> 📣 *Emaar to buy Dubai Creek Harbour from Dubai Holding for $2bn*
> 
> The amount will be paid equally in cash and shares of Emaar Properties, thus making Dubai Holding the second largest shareholder of Emaar, the entities said in a joint statement on Thursday.
> 
> Dubai Creek Harbour, a major development located along the emirate's waterfront, features 78.5 million square feet of residential space and is expected to house 200,000 people when complete.
> *Source*


----------



## el palmesano

*ADDRESS HARBOUR POINT*



















Gabriel900 said:


> Address Grand Creek Harbour
> 
> 
> Guide to Address Grand Creek Harbour for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Address Grand Creek Harbour has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae





Whisky Peak said:


> pics by me from 5th april 2022


----------



## el palmesano

*DOWNTOWN VIEWS II*




















Ahmedn97 said:


> This tower was marketed as having direct mall access despite not having any pedestrian links to the actual mall. The entire complex is also walled off, which makes walking to the DM Za'abeel link even more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New road expansion has been completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (08-07-2022)





Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*BURJ JUMEIRA DISTRICT*






















































MICHAELG3000 said:


> Here's the design from summer 2018 of what was going to be a mall connected to Mall of the Emirates as part of Downtown Jumeira:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lingyue Wang Work Sample_2021
> 
> 
> Read Lingyue Wang Work Sample_2021 by wly on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com


----------



## el palmesano

* W DUBAI - MINA SEYAHI*



















Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me





Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Today





ronnie o'sullivan said:


> Taken on my Dubai visit last week:


----------



## el palmesano

*MARINA STAR








*




Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*LA VIE*












Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*DUBAI MARINA PICTURES*



FWIW said:


> Taken today just before sand storm!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## kony

excellent Job El Pamesano for compiling all those information

some pix are old and some project already finished (some other have not started) but overall it's great to have all those information in the same thread....saved me much time to know what's on in Dubai construction

thank you !!!!


----------



## el palmesano

*Emaar Lime Gardens in Dubai Hills Estate*


----------



## el palmesano

*Jumeirah Living Business Bay *


----------



## el palmesano

*Emaar Marina Shores*










*







*
































brokerjordan said:


> Here is the EMAAR design for this plot


----------



## el palmesano

*STELLA MARIS TOWER*
































Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





Scion said:


> Photo from 500px


----------



## el palmesano

*VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI MARINA*


































Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:





Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*CIEL TOWER | 365m*





























Alteneiji said:


>





Burj Khalifa fan said:


> ^^^ Wow, and I thought it was only bad for Cayan's residents. That completely ruined Ain Dubai's View for Damac's
> Today afternoon





Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/c/ProjectTeam777





Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*FIVE JBR*





















Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Today. They started to cover the building with green wraps


----------



## el palmesano

*LIV MARINA TOWER*






















Gabriel900 said:


> LIV Marina Tower
> 
> 
> Guide to LIV Marina Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything LIV Marina Tower has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*AZIZI RIVIERA*


*Azizi launches fourth phase of premium Dubai waterfront project*






Azizi launches fourth phase of premium Dubai waterfront project


UAE-based Azizi Developments has launched Riviera Rêve, the fourth phase of its French Mediterranean-inspired community in Dubai. It comprises 24 ultra-luxury buildings with 5,061 homes featuring a mix of studios, one- and two-bedroom units.




tradearabia.com


----------



## el palmesano

*Nakheel unveils master plan for Dubai Islands development*
*The project, with 20 kilometres of beaches, will help in meeting the growing demand for waterfront properties in the emirate*

Aug 22, 2022









Nakheel unveils master plan for Dubai Islands development


The project, with 20 kilometres of beaches, will help in meeting the growing demand for waterfront properties in the emirate




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## el palmesano

*API TOWER 
InterContinental Residence Suites Business Bay*


































InterContinental Hotel – Hotel Apartments







www.edgedesign.ae






Gabriel900 said:


> from a friend


----------



## el palmesano

*NOBLES RESIDENTIAL TOWER*












Gabriel900 said:


> Core is above ground with 1 or 2 floors already built .. seen to the right of the screenshot ... from a friend





Gabriel900 said:


> Finally basement floors are progressing now .. today by me


----------



## el palmesano

*AHAD RESIDENCE*




















Ahmedn97 said:


> (06-08-2022)


----------



## el palmesano

*REGALIA TOWER*


----------



## el palmesano

*I LOVE FLORENCE TOWER*





















Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*Dorchester Collection Dubai*

*THE RESIDENCES*












Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:













































The Residences, Dorchester Collection, Dubai


Starring palatial apartments, grand terraces, curated gardens and magnificent views of Dubai. Find out more about our new residences in Dubai.



www.dorchestercollection.com





















OMNIYAT - The Residences, Dorchester Collection, Dubai







www.omniyat.com
































The Residences Dorchester Collection


Refined Living Redefined Dorchester Collection defines a spirit of exceptional hospitality. The hotels are icons in their own right, with worldwide reputations for offering the most sought-after experiences of good living, charm, elegance and unparalleled service. The Residences, Dorchester...




spinvestment.com


----------



## el palmesano

*VOLANTE 2*












Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*KINGSTON MIXED USE








*



Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL
























*



Gabriel900 said:


> From a friend


----------



## el palmesano

*ETJAR TOWER*



































Gabriel900 said:


> from a friend


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Dubai Urban Tech District unveiled: 4,000 jobs to be created at new global centre.*

A new urban technology district has been unveiled in Dubai, which is set to create 4,000 jobs in green urban technology, education and training.

The Dubai Urban Tech District will be located on the Creekside of Al Jaddaf district in Dubai and will cover 140,000 square metres of built-up area.

“Dubai is best positioned to lead the urban tech transformation than any other city in the world,” said Baharash Bagherian, chief executive of URB, the company behind the Urban Tech District.

“The Urban Tech District will be a new global tech hub for urban innovation. With a total of 140,000 square metres of built-up area, it will be the world’s largest urban tech district, thus making Dubai the centre for urban innovation.”

The district will be able to host conferences, seminars, business incubation programmes, training and research sessions, as well as offer various amenities, URB said.













































Dubai Urban Tech District unveiled: 4,000 jobs to be created at new global centre


It will cover 140,000 square metres of built-up area in Al Jaddaf




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Nakheel unveils master plan for Dubai Islands development.*

Nakheel, the developer behind The Palm Jumeirah, unveiled a master plan for Dubai Islands as the emirate’s property market continues to recover amid a strong economic rebound from the coronavirus-induced slowdown.

The project, formerly known as Deira Islands, is aligned with the Dubai 2040 Urban Master Plan, the company said.

Nakheel chief executive Naaman Atallah said the project was an integral part of the “future vision for the emirate”.

“Dubai Islands will add to the Nakheel portfolio of residential, retail, hospitality and leisure developments, offering another destination within a destination,” he said.

The development has urban infrastructure and amenities, he said.


















Nakheel unveils master plan for Dubai Islands development


The project, with 20 kilometres of beaches, will help in meeting the growing demand for waterfront properties in the emirate




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Sweid & Sweid announces new commercial project, 6 Falak in DIC.*

*Sweid & Sweid has announced its latest project, 6 Falak, a new commercial development located in Dubai Internet City (DIC).*

After great success delivering landmark commercial developments in DIC, including The Edge and the Visa CEMEA Headquarters, Sweid & Sweid is commencing a new project that will grow their portfolio of cutting-edge class-A office buildings and enhance the local market offering.












https://www.constructionweekonline.com/projects-tenders/sweid-sweid-new-commercial-project-6-falak


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Dubai Is Building a Gigantic $5 Billion Moon-Shaped Mega-Resort, Because of Course.*

With enough money, it’s possible to do almost anything in Dubai—and now you can add another to the list—walking on the moon, or very least booking a luxe room there. Canadian architectural company Moon World Resorts announced plans to construct a $5 billion resort that resembles Earth’s orbital cousin.

*







*


















Dubai Is Building a Gigantic $5 Billion Moon-Shaped Mega-Resort, Because of Course


You no longer have to work for NASA to visit the moon.




robbreport.com













$5bn Moon Project Unveiled – Retail & Leisure International


It has been revealed by Canadian architectural business and property licensor, Moon World Resorts Inc. that Dubai could soon be home to a moon building that tak




www.rli.uk.com


----------



## GeneratorNL

It's hard to take that last project serious, considering they placed that moon thing on the location of Burj Khalifa on that second picture.


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

It's hard to take it seriously, because the firm developing it has never developed anything else before, said it was in Las Vegas some years ago and changed it to Dubai now. There is nothing to suggest anything about that proposal will ever see the light. Its just something like the ring around the burj. Some person playing with photoshop getting a bit to much attention from the press.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> It's hard to take it seriously, because the firm developing it has never developed anything else before, said it was in Las Vegas some years ago and changed it to Dubai now. There is nothing to suggest anything about that proposal will ever see the light. Its just something like the ring around the burj. Some person playing with photoshop getting a bit to much attention from the press.


No,that one in Las Vegas is an completely another one.It's simply not the same spherical building project (that one is LV is already under preparation or under construction, just as you now know that.It's an music arena) we have here,let alone not the same architect firm, I suppose .Otherwise, sure,regarding your four last lines in that reply of yours...😅🙃👍


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

Ecopolisia said:


> No,that one in Las Vegas is an completely another one.It's simply not the same spherical building project (that one is LV is already under preparation or under construction, just as you now know that.It's an music arena) we have here,let alone not the same architect firm, I suppose .Otherwise, sure,regarding your four last lines in that reply of yours...😅🙃👍


I am not talking about the MSG sphere or however it is called. I know that there is currently another circular building getting constructed. But there litterally was exactly this project from the same company envisioned for LV some time ago.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> I am not talking about the MSG sphere or however it is called. I know that there is currently another circular building getting constructed. But there litterally was exactly this project from the same company envisioned for LV some time ago.


My bad,then and ok I hear you on that and yeah I know most of what you just pointed out there,already. I seemed to have happened to see it somewhere which
I just can't remember now?..Whatta you know?... And,it's in fact called that.London were about to built one,too.No actual status about that one either.Whatsoever 🙃✌


----------



## KissOfTheDragon

*DOWNTOWN CIRCLE

Dubai's famous skyline would be forever changed if this ambitious proposal by experimental architecture firm ZNera Space were to be commissioned. The design, known as Downtown Circle, offers a three-kilometer-wide, five-story-high ring to wrap around the world's tallest skyscraper, the Burj Khalifa, 550 meters above street level *










*ZNera Space believes the concept would add dynamism to Dubai's skyline, while also demonstrating future-proofing technology such as smog filters and green energy to power air conditioning systems*.










* Principal architects Najmus Chowdry and Nils Remess say it was intended as a "conversation starter" and the design's focus on sustainability, community, and multi-functional space is epitomized by the greenbelt that would run through the entire structure. Known as the Skypark, it would be a space for exercising, relaxing, and growing fruits and vegetables










Pod Taxis - The concept is future-facing and includes a green commute within the Circle, an electric tram system, and also infrastructure to allow the residents access to sky taxis such as Uber 










The Skypark would encourage more sustainable living by providing a cool, green space where residents of the Downtown Circle could walk from their homes to their places of work, and to entertainment and leisure venues -- all without having to step outside into the often unbearable heat. 










The structure would contain luxury apartments, offices, leisure and cultural facilities, retail and dining spaces. The elevated community is designed to fulfill all the needs of its residents. 










Some critics have argued that the structure would take away from the beauty of the existing skyline and the architectural brilliance of the Burj Khalifa, but Chowdry and Remess say that it will "add to the verticality" of the cityscape. 










ZNera Space hopes that its radical concept will start a discussion about the way we build, especially in densely populated urban areas. 


















Architects in Dubai dream up a massive space-age ring to encircle the world's tallest building


Architecture firm ZNera Space has created a futuristic design concept called Downtown Circle that would radically alter Dubai's iconic skyline.




edition.cnn.com




*


----------



## KissOfTheDragon

HYPER HYPER 

STARSHIP ONE IS GOING UP !!!!


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

While I think the idea of that ring is indeed a bit funny, if you expect that to actually happen, I dont know what to tell you xD


----------



## Spetti

These silly proposals in the Middle East are getting tiring. No, Saudi Arabia's the line, NEOM, whatever you wanna call it, won't ever look just 10 % like the renders. No, the circle in Dubai won't ever happen, but nice media attention for the architecture firm. And I highly doubt that Supermoon on the ground-thing will be built either. Once again; Nice media attention for the architectural firm.


----------



## KissOfTheDragon




----------



## MarciuSky2

*Il Primo | 356m | 1168ft | 79 fl | T/O*




























Source : DUBAI | Il Primo | 356m | 1168ft | 79 fl | T/O


----------



## Ahmedn97

Spetti said:


> These silly proposals in the Middle East are getting tiring. No, Saudi Arabia's the line, NEOM, whatever you wanna call it, won't ever look just 10 % like the renders. No, the circle in Dubai won't ever happen, but nice media attention for the architecture firm. And I highly doubt that Supermoon on the ground-thing will be built either. Once again; Nice media attention for the architectural firm.


I think it's kinda nice because it generates discussion and gets people to think outside the box, but that's all. The next logical step would be to try and find a way to make it real or just scrap the idea. The ring is nice in my opinion and maybe we could see something like that either in Dubai or somewhere else, but the concept at face value is so radical that it's just absurd. Nothing wrong with that though. 

The actual things being built in Dubai now are much more grounded in reality I find, so gone are the days of trying to build the impossible (apart from the odd one or two heavily funded projects). I do sort of miss that aspect about Dubai though.


----------



## KissOfTheDragon

It would be nice if they really put this thing on.


----------



## Twopsy

It always looks bad if you make promises that are much too big and then "underdeliver". I am sure they will build something spectacular in Neom, but it will still be a disappointment, because it might be less than 10% of what they had announced. In Dubai they had the same problem with "Dubailand". It looks very bad when you promise a 140 square kilometre themepark that would Disneyworld look tiny, but in the end you deliver just a few rollercoasters for kids. It looks very bad when you announce "The Tower as Dubai Creek Harbour" and the world's largest shopping mall next to it and then you do not deliver. The completed palm island is spectacular, but it looks bad if you actually promised three islands, but only complete one. It also looks bad if you announce the largest airport in the world and then you deliver something that is (so far) less spectacular than the airport of Palma de Mallorca. 

Sooner or later that will damage the reputation of Dubai. Investors will no longer believe all those promises. I hope Dubai changes course and just builds something spectacular without announcing it to the world - except to some investors - first. In China that often works very well with a few exceptions. 

One spectacular thing for example that was just suddenly there without a lot of talk before construction was that giant solar farm. That is an enormous project and it shows that building first and talking later looks much better.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Uptown Dubai Tower 1 | 711m | 2333ft | 115 fl 



























*
































kingsisland1969's Images


Unlimited space to host images, easy to use image uploader, albums, photo hosting, sharing, dynamic image resizing on web and mobile.




imageshack.com


----------



## Atmosphere

That ring is awesome from a sci-fi point of view. I would def come to Dubai to see just that.

But it's simply impossible now. Maybe in the year 2200 or something.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Atmosphere said:


> That ring is awesome from a sci-fi point of view. I would def come to Dubai to see just that.
> 
> But it's simply impossible now. Maybe in the year 2200 or something.


A bit pessimistic about human engineering feats and especially how it quickly would develop (once again) in the not too distant future?Aren't you?..lol..When that said,then I would say just somewhat lesser than that. I would say already around mid to the end of this century..But,aesthetically speaking it just doens't match up with its urbanized surroundings, but it's sure a nice snd exciting concept/or vision itself, though. Just kinda the wrong location to it,tbh..I'm just saying..🙃😅✌


----------



## el palmesano

*Meydan Canal Views South*












Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Today. They are being covered and new cranes are being installed on all the buildings


----------



## el palmesano

*GOLF HEIGHTS, 45F Res (Emirates Hills)*


----------



## el palmesano

*MOHAMMED BIN RASHID CITY*













Jr13 said:


> This pond is getting water!


----------



## el palmesano

* AL SHERAA ("The Sail")*






























Alteneiji said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*AL KARAMA TOWER*












A7R said:


> Today by me:


----------



## el palmesano

*ADDRESS HARBOUR POINT, 279m, 237m*












Emarati2009 said:


> Today





A Chicagoan said:


> ARK by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr





Scion said:


> Source: 500px
> 
> Pretty much completed





CreekDCHDxb said:


> Address towers seen from Island Park vista leading to the Address Lookout Point.
> 
> It was very serene out there today. I wish the park is opened fully, soon.





CreekDCHDxb said:


> The Address hotel tower seen from the just opened promenade in front of the Grand.
> 
> It looks beautiful and unlike any other tower in the island.
> 
> The pier between the two Address towers is getting constructed very fast. Looks well set for the year end opening.





grandmath said:


> Nice view of the recently opened Central Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source @hialhammadi on IG





Michael-G said:


> It seems that they have started to build the artifical headland (walkway) between the two Adress towers.
> @ Ginko and Henrik Flottmann


----------



## el palmesano

*Creek Edge*





















Michael-G said:


> Creek Edge has reached the final hight a few weeks back.


----------



## el palmesano

*ELEGANCE TOWER, 30F (Downtown Dubai)*


----------



## el palmesano

*VIDA RESIDENCES DUBAI MALL*












Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:


----------



## el palmesano

*UNTITLED HOTEL & RESIDENTIAL TOWE*












Gabriel900 said:


> Untitled Hotel & Residential Tower Plot 345409
> 
> 
> Guide to Untitled Hotel & Residential Tower Plot 345409 for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Untitled Hotel & Residential Tower Plot 345409 has to offer for residents and investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propsearch.ae


----------



## el palmesano

*ACT ONE | ACT TWO*












BenjiDXB said:


>





BenjiDXB said:


>





Ahmedn97 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*CITY WALK DUBAI (Al Wasl)*
























Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by myself:


----------

